# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #52



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Speaking of butt's, how bout those o selfies. Another embarrassing act from Pennsylvania Ave. We have a girly child running the Country. We are the laughing stock of the world. It's all a game for him. Everything is fun, it's like he's at a party.


Sad, so sad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now Bon, how can you leave behind a size 7 at an auto shop - they can only make use of a 13 or 1. Show some consideration for others please.
> 
> I'm not surprised you love the HL yarn - I've been impressed with the stores I've been in. Reminds me of the great fabric I bought six months ago and haven't made into the drapes I have planned yet. :-(
> 
> ...


I laughed out loud at the auto shop needing 13 or 1 needles!

I'll have to look for Munchies. They sound delish.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Heard on the radio yesterday that Valerie Jarrett was born in Iran. :?:


Yes, I've heard that, too. So who is running the government!!! We should be very careful when voting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Picture of two frogs on a lily pad - so cute - 


Chatting and eating Munchies! :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm talking too much ... but I keep forgetting to ask;

has anyone tried the breakfast meals made in a mason jar ahead of time?

I made the strawberries and shaved chocolate and it was great.

I have the ingredients to make the peach, banana and blueberry versions too.

I got the recipes from a thread on KP - if interested let me know and I'll search for the link.

The meals are very healthy and so full of protein (if you use the best ingredients), and I wasn't hungry until 3:00 PM after breakfast at 7:15 AM.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> says you! :XD: any idea where we can buy those strap thingies?
> 
> Maybe Solo will know.


I've knitted several and sold them for $30 each at the ladies' water aerobics class.

(lie)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That's what I thought it was, but then muslims don't like dogs, do they? :wink:


They don't like dogs? Why not?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks KPG. By the time I would get these done it might be spring. I have many projects planned, but I like both of your cowls.


Thanks, but actually both are quick projects, at least I thought so. The plaid cowl is made on big needles, so grows quickly. I only knit while listening to or watching TV.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm talking too much ... but I keep forgetting to ask;
> 
> has anyone tried the breakfast meals made in a mason jar ahead of time?
> 
> ...


They sound good.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I laughed out loud at the auto shop needing 13 or 1 needles!
> 
> I'll have to look for Munchies. They sound delish.


I cannot believe you didn't already know that about an auto shop. Sigh ...

I found "Munchies" in the chip section of our local grocery store, don't pass them by if you see them. They don't leave so much red powder on your fingers like Doritos do, but it has to be the Doritos that make it addicting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Not YET. He is too busy harassing the other dogs. He has discovered the doggie door, but can't figure it out. He knows it is a way in or out, can push on the flaps, but he needs to push the flap and leap into the house. I give him another week then I am real trouble. At least now I know he is somewhere within the fortress I have created.
> 
> Will see how much he likes this cold weather and wind today. Yesterday we had about 10 minutes of snow flakes and he could not figure out what was falling on him. It was hilarious watching him try to catch them only to see they them disappear on the ground. We only have brutal cold and winds in the forecast. Not sure about next week, but not much I can do about it.


I get such a laugh from watching dogs and cats with the first snowfall and then when it accumulates a bit they roll in the snow and make their own version of snow angels.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Picture of two frogs on a lily pad - so cute -
> 
> Chatting and eating Munchies! :lol: :lol:


If true, we're gonna need a bigger pad ... one of us has to scoot over as the other is crowding the space. :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What is wrong with you Gali? That isn't Madonna, I should know, it's me silly. Of course, I'm wearing a wig, so perhaps that is why you didn't recognize me from behind, I mean my behind.


 :lol: You do make a statement from behind


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I've knitted several and sold them for $30 each at the ladies' water aerobics class.
> 
> (lie)


Liar! You used leather and NO ONE knits with leather.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> My daughter's new Christian guy was there taking pictures. He has two kids older than my GS, so he knows how important having film of Grant will be to her. He is such a nice man. I think God brought him to her. DD1 was skeptical at first because the husband she had divorced was so awful. I worried she would never let another man into her life. God brought her what she needed.


I'm happy for her. I know myself how hard it is to be open to a new relationship when you've been badly hurt.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: You do make a statement from behind


Hi WCK! I'd take a bow, but it might be too revealing as I'm still working on getting my jeans off and they are quite 'holy' and 'showy' at the moment. :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is my cowl and headband that I made in the last week. I made a cowl, frogged it and made this one and then made the headband in a matching cable pattern. I used a small brooch I inherited from my MIL for the decoration, but you could use a button. I used 2 skeins of Lionsbrand Thick and Quick in Poinsetta color for both. The yarn has a fiber that provides a little glimmer.


They're beautiful KC; I love the cables on the cowl and the brooch sets off the headband perfectly.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

G - did all your projects get finished?

Has anyone heard from WBee?

I must log off and get some work done.

TL


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Madonna picture:
> 
> Pffft - we'd all look like that if we had those black straps holding up our cheeks! :-D


 :XD: :lol: some of our cheeks might be more rounded than others


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Not YET. He is too busy harassing the other dogs. He has discovered the doggie door, but can't figure it out. He knows it is a way in or out, can push on the flaps, but he needs to push the flap and leap into the house. I give him another week then I am real trouble. At least now I know he is somewhere within the fortress I have created.
> 
> Will see how much he likes this cold weather and wind today. Yesterday we had about 10 minutes of snow flakes and he could not figure out what was falling on him. It was hilarious watching him try to catch them only to see they them disappear on the ground. We only have brutal cold and winds in the forecast. Not sure about next week, but not much I can do about it.


Don't you just love puppies?! I can just see him doing that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi KC - I am officially the DC Queen now! I made ten in the last five days, and have given them away as Val's gifts and saved two to try myself. What I learned is to use a size 6 needle and make only the Nai Nai's pattern (so far) which makes a fairly dense cloth. I have and tried several patterns that are basically stockinette stitch for the background and purl or garter stitch for the design to display.
> 
> While those look pretty, they are too thin to be useful in my opinion. I just removed the patterns from my stash I had saved and printed to try with the exception of three I haven't tried that have basket weave or a woven, thick texture to them. I even made the Zick Zack pattern DC posted on the 52 dish cloths link posted here - and frogged that entire thing because it is too thin in my opinion to be useful.
> 
> Other than that - I love making DCs - quick finished projects!


Have you tried doubling the yarn?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I can't control my laughter and my sides are hurting. She sounded like a cat on a hot tin roof... she looked like madonna at the grammy's


I didn't listen to the sound until today. She did have a weird voice.
madonna is ... what can I say? :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Speaking of butt's, how bout those o selfies. Another embarrassing act from Pennsylvania Ave. We have a girly child running the Country. We are the laughing stock of the world. It's all a game for him. Everything is fun, it's like he's at a party.


Yes we are. It is so sad . He is only a movie star like I have said from the start. Where is Michelle lately. Seems she is not in the spot light. I guess he kicked her to the side so he can get all of the attention. I hope the left see him for how he is by now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is my cowl and headband that I made in the last week. I made a cowl, frogged it and made this one and then made the headband in a matching cable pattern. I used a small brooch I inherited from my MIL for the decoration, but you could use a button. I used 2 skeins of Lionsbrand Thick and Quick in Poinsetta color for both. The yarn has a fiber that provides a little glimmer.


I love them. Cables are always in. I love the color too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I watch the news in amazement. This Admin is like watching a three ring circus. I cannot believe the stupidity, idiocy and arrogance of our 'leaders.'
> 
> Last night I learned we (the taxpayers) will pay for hormone treatment for Bradley Manning, the other traitor, who is in prison. Why? Because Bradley wants to become Barbie.
> 
> ...


I know, I know, I know. It is like we are in the Twlight Zone. Where is the music?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> WHat I meant was that after they froze the area, I put vaseline on it. It was gone in a shorter time.


The vaseline helps keep germs out. Our talk yesterday lead me to ask my sister if she got a new dr in Kentucky. She is suppose to go every 3 months. She hasn't been since Sept. I told her I was going to tell Mama if she didn't go. No one wants Mama on their tail. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Could you repost (I am sure you posted the pattern previously) and the yarn you used?
> 
> I am going to make this cowl too. I got this free pattern this week and want to make it, but bought some worsted yarn. I haven't decided whether to make it in the thinner yarn or to knit it with two strands.
> 
> http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters/images/2015/21101315-03/DecoStripedCowl.pdf


That is going to be so nice. Isn't the model a cutie? What colors are you going to use? See there are pluses living in the cold. We wouldn't be able to wear a cowl but once a year here. We would sweat to death.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Obama brings out the worst in everyone. His lies sanctify lies by other members of the administration. Leadership would prevent that, but at the core is base corruption. He has no knowledge of right vs. wrong. In his corrupt mind, anything he wants to do or say is right. He's wrong, and his presidency is a low point for America.


I know he does. We were visiting my son yesterday and "The Five" was on. We saw the o selfie and we all went wild. I hope in 2 years we can recover from this obamanation .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Madonna picture:
> 
> Pffft - we'd all look like that if we had those black straps holding up our cheeks! :-D


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've knitted several and sold them for $30 each at the ladies' water aerobics class.
> 
> (lie)


We'll just call you Brian. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> G - did all your projects get finished?
> 
> Has anyone heard from WBee?
> 
> ...


She has been offline all week. I hope she is just busy and not something wrong.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :XD: :lol: some of our cheeks might be more rounded than others


Or longer. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here you go Bonn and KPG.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-319105-1.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Look at this.http://dcgazette.com/all-americans-will-receive-a-microchip-implant-in-2017-per-obamacare/#


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good afternoon ladies (and gent)
Illness kept me away from you all and my knitting too.... I`ve hardly done any, and you know that`s not like me. I had a particularly nasty tummy bug that lasted longer than it should`ve. I`m on the way to feeling better now. i`d feel a whole lot better if we didn`t have minus degree weather though. I will be so excited to see spring next month.
I still have to find time to read some of these posts to catch up, I`m way behind. Sorry about that.

Before I forget, I just noticed that I had a PM from Yarny asking for my address. I just wanted to check it was genuine before I replied.
And talking of addresses....... hubby was cleaning the extended cab part of his truck last weekend, and underneath the bench seat he found an envelope from Gifty with a gorgeous Christmas ornament inside. Thank you so much Gifty, it`s beautiful. And I apologise wholeheartedly about the lateness of my reply. It`s now packed away with my other ornaments so it will be the first thing I put on my tree this December


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is too funny. I almost know the feeling but would have to go a size larger. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/OfficialRightWingNews/photos/a.401034789956656.90394.389658314427637/980167665376696/?type=1&theater


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just when you think you have seen or heard it all.http://www.facebook.com/BuzzFeed/posts/10153162162195329 This was on The Five today. WCK I know you are amazed at this president. So are we. :{


The press have started in on Scott Walker not finishing college to discredit him. The Prez is Harvard educated and does this with no backlash from the MSM. What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> LOL...I'm not sure what I think of this.


A canine burka?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> "nice liberals"? Sounds like an oxymoron on this site. Hopefully I am wrong. But I bet if they are out there, they stay quiet so that they don't get attacked by the cultists for not following the playbook to the letter.


Much like the silent muslims who stay quiet in the face of islamist atrocities.IMHO


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Obama brings out the worst in everyone. His lies sanctify lies by other members of the administration. Leadership would prevent that, but at the core is base corruption. He has no knowledge of right vs. wrong. In his corrupt mind, anything he wants to do or say is right. He's wrong, and his presidency is a low point for America.


With <0 at the helm, this country has lost its moral compass. :-(


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Madonna picture:
> 
> Pffft - we'd all look like that if we had those black straps holding up our cheeks! :-D


Moral degeneracy............ :evil: :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Need to get busy, laundry then bake a pineapple up-side down cake (from a box) and pan of brownies (from a box)with choclate icing (from a plastic container)
> I know I will have visitors this week-end. See how I treat them. It's shameful.......TL


 :XD: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm so happy for them - and for all of you because a child's divorce is very hard on parents.


When your child goes through a divorce, or other emotional trauma, it's like you're going through it with them. Very painful....♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> One of the retired Generals that Fox asks for assessment regularly was correct, I think, tonight. He said Obama is so focused on getting an Iranian deal that everything else is meaningless. It's why he doesn't want boots on the ground, it's why he wouldn't fulfill his promise to attack Syria. It's why he has been disrespectful to Netanyehu for years. This has been his goal from the beginning. What this means is he is bending his knee to Iran at all costs. He will soon find that nothing he does will work.


No matter what kind of deal he makes with Iran, why does he think the US should trust them? Iran has done nothing to ensure that they will live up to any deal made. They only behaved long enough to get the sanctions lifted and buy themselves time to continue work on the nuclear weapon. Obama just let that happen.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I stopped using Splenda and found I wasn't as hungry.


Two years ago, for Thanksgiving, I made a pumpkin pie, gluten free and sugar free. I used Splenda. It turned out to be the most putrid looking shade of pumpkin-green I ever saw. Couldn't even look at it, much less eat it. I threw it out pronto! :thumbdown: 
I don't know if splenda was to blame, but I've never used splenda again.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Not YET. He is too busy harassing the other dogs. He has discovered the doggie door, but can't figure it out. He knows it is a way in or out, can push on the flaps, but he needs to push the flap and leap into the house. I give him another week then I am real trouble. At least now I know he is somewhere within the fortress I have created.
> 
> Will see how much he likes this cold weather and wind today. Yesterday we had about 10 minutes of snow flakes and he could not figure out what was falling on him. It was hilarious watching him try to catch them only to see they them disappear on the ground. We only have brutal cold and winds in the forecast. Not sure about next week, but not much I can do about it.


My Florida dog went through the same thing the first time she experienced snow. She didn't know what to think. She could see it, but not feel it like rain. She absolutely hated rain. Once she discovered she could play in the snow, it was all I could do to get her to come inside and warm up.  These are cute learning experiences so enjoy them with Bandit.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> and <0 doesn't like Jews either.


He must like some..., Axelrod, Emmanuel come to mind, off the top of my head. They helped put him in office. And, let us not forget the 'Nazi collaborator of yore', George Soros, who finances so many of <0's and leftist causes.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What is wrong with you Gali? That isn't Madonna, I should know, it's me silly. Of course, I'm wearing a wig, so perhaps that is why you didn't recognize me from behind, I mean my behind.


All that exercising certainly has firmed up your butt, no wonder you flashed the paparazzi. :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is my cowl and headband that I made in the last week. I made a cowl, frogged it and made this one and then made the headband in a matching cable pattern. I used a small brooch I inherited from my MIL for the decoration, but you could use a button. I used 2 skeins of Lionsbrand Thick and Quick in Poinsetta color for both. The yarn has a fiber that provides a little glimmer.


Those are pretty. I can see the glimmer in the picture.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are we now referring to 0 as <0? I think I like it.


  :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I watch the news in amazement. This Admin is like watching a three ring circus. I cannot believe the stupidity, idiocy and arrogance of our 'leaders.'
> 
> Last night I learned we (the taxpayers) will pay for hormone treatment for Bradley Manning, the other traitor, who is in prison. Why? Because Bradley wants to become Barbie.
> 
> ...


I hold the position that they left their backbones in the garbage bin behind the Capitol building after they were sworn in.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, I've heard that, too. So who is running the government!!! We should be very careful when voting.


I heard that she was the hands-on, go-to person for day-to-day things. :shock: 
Yes, be very careful when making choices in the voting booth. Sometimes the consequences are life-threating to the country! :thumbdown:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> We all knew Obama was a fool. What I think is that he is insulting millennials intelligence. If is takes that to get them to make a stupid and expensive life change like picking Obamacare, they are fools too.


If Obama has to resort to this kind of garbage to make a sale for Obamacare, perhaps it isn't living up to all the hype after all.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> They don't like dogs? Why not?


I think they consider them one level below women in deserving respect.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> They sound good.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't listen to the sound until today. She did have a weird voice.
> madonna is ... what can I say? :roll:


Best not to say anything, lest we fall down to her level. :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we are. It is so sad . He is only a movie star like I have said from the start. Where is Michelle lately. Seems she is not in the spot light. I guess he kicked her to the side so he can get all of the attention. I hope the left see him for how he is by now.


CB, <0 is the left. They know exactly who and what he is and love him precisely for it!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We'll just call you Brian. :XD:


Good one, CB! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She has been offline all week. I hope she is just busy and not something wrong.


It's been so cold, I hope she has water. Perhaps she had to leave her house because of frozen pipes. Let's hope she let's us know that all's well with her. Has anyone tried to contact her in other ways?♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Need to get busy, laundry then bake a pineapple up-side down cake (from a box) and pan of brownies (from a box)with choclate icing (from a plastic container)
> I know I will have visitors this week-end. See how I treat them. It's shameful.......TL


But, but, but, you decided what to make for dessert, to buy what was needed for preparation, to prepare dessert and most important of all, not to eat it before their arrival. Now that's a lot of thought you put in for your guest's pleasure. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The press have started in on Scott Walker not finishing college to discredit him. The Prez is Harvard educated and does this with no backlash from the MSM. What's wrong with this picture?


Harry Truman was not a college grad, and, I think, neither was Ronaldus Magnus! :thumbup: College degree is not part of the criteria for becoming president. Besides, since when does a sheepskin guarantee intelligence or patriotism?!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> says you! :XD: any idea where we can buy those strap thingies?
> 
> Maybe Solo will know.


If she did know, she certainly would keep that information to herself. She doesn't need any/more competition?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Look at this.http://dcgazette.com/all-americans-will-receive-a-microchip-implant-in-2017-per-obamacare/#


IMO that money would be better spent on placing the implants in the illegals. Instead of giving them access to SS#'s, give them the implant.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies (and gent)
> Illness kept me away from you all and my knitting too.... I`ve hardly done any, and you know that`s not like me. I had a particularly nasty tummy bug that lasted longer than it should`ve. I`m on the way to feeling better now. i`d feel a whole lot better if we didn`t have minus degree weather though. I will be so excited to see spring next month.
> I still have to find time to read some of these posts to catch up, I`m way behind. Sorry about that.
> 
> ...


Wendy, those stomach bugs can be awful. I'm glad you are finally feeling good enough to pop into Denim Country. You were missed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Much like the silent muslims who stay quiet in the face of islamist atrocities.IMHO


Exactly.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies (and gent)
> Illness kept me away from you all and my knitting too.... I`ve hardly done any, and you know that`s not like me. I had a particularly nasty tummy bug that lasted longer than it should`ve. I`m on the way to feeling better now. i`d feel a whole lot better if we didn`t have minus degree weather though. I will be so excited to see spring next month.
> I still have to find time to read some of these posts to catch up, I`m way behind. Sorry about that.
> 
> ...


WendyBee,♥ at last, you're here!♥:thumbup: 
So happy to hear from you. We were worried. Sorry about your stomach flu. It is awfully uncomfortable when the stomach acts up. One feels like doing absolutely nothing. Glad you're up to functioning normally again. And you can knit again! 
Stay warm, we're in for a long COLD spell!♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Harry Truman was not a college grad, and, I think, neither was Ronaldus Magnus! :thumbup: College degree is not part of the criteria for becoming president. Besides, since when does a sheepskin guarantee intelligence or patriotism?!


It doesn't, of course. The press is just starting on Scott Walker. They will work their way through all the Republican candidates and not touch the Democrats. Same old story.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, I've heard that, too. So who is running the government!!! We should be very careful when voting.


Jarrett is not the only one with Muslim or terrorist ties. A few in the admin have family members who are part of the Muslim brotherhood.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> IMO that money would be better spent on placing the implants in the illegals. Instead of giving them access to SS#'s, give them the implant.


Correct, Solo. That is the logical solution, but the left has left logic behind and replaced it with audacity. :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is going to be so nice. Isn't the model a cutie? What colors are you going to use? See there are pluses living in the cold. We wouldn't be able to wear a cowl but once a year here. We would sweat to death.


I picked up some Wool Ease in the colors shown. I want to make one exactly like the one shown, just not as bulky.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is my cowl and headband that I made in the last week. I made a cowl, frogged it and made this one and then made the headband in a matching cable pattern. I used a small brooch I inherited from my MIL for the decoration, but you could use a button. I used 2 skeins of Lionsbrand Thick and Quick in Poinsetta color for both. The yarn has a fiber that provides a little glimmer.


Nice! Very nice!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Look at this.http://dcgazette.com/all-americans-will-receive-a-microchip-implant-in-2017-per-obamacare/#


This would be the mark of the beast in Revelation if it occurs. I would never accept it because if you do, you will not go to Heaven. DH keeps saying he thinks Obama is the antichrist.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It doesn't, of course. The press is just starting on Scott Walker. They will work their way through all the Republican candidates and not touch the Democrats. Same old story.


He was in college for over 3 years.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Liar! You used leather and NO ONE knits with leather.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :XD: :lol: some of our cheeks might be more rounded than others


That's for sure.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The vaseline helps keep germs out. Our talk yesterday lead me to ask my sister if she got a new dr in Kentucky. She is suppose to go every 3 months. She hasn't been since Sept. I told her I was going to tell Mama if she didn't go. No one wants Mama on their tail. :-o


Yes, she should go.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We'll just call you Brian. :XD:


I had a good laugh over that one! I may need hormones, especially since I now have NONE! Uncle Sam?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here you go Bonn and KPG.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-319105-1.html


Very cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Look at this.http://dcgazette.com/all-americans-will-receive-a-microchip-implant-in-2017-per-obamacare/#


Over my dead body.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies (and gent)
> Illness kept me away from you all and my knitting too.... I`ve hardly done any, and you know that`s not like me. I had a particularly nasty tummy bug that lasted longer than it should`ve. I`m on the way to feeling better now. i`d feel a whole lot better if we didn`t have minus degree weather though. I will be so excited to see spring next month.
> I still have to find time to read some of these posts to catch up, I`m way behind. Sorry about that.
> 
> ...


So glad you're back! I'm sorry you were so sick. The stomach bug is miserable. I hope you get your strength back soon. We've missed you here!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/OfficialRightWingNews/photos/a.401034789956656.90394.389658314427637/980167665376696/?type=1&theater


They sure did, didn't they? And now Kerry's Secretary of State, for Pete's sake. How did it all go so terribly wrong?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The press have started in on Scott Walker not finishing college to discredit him. The Prez is Harvard educated and does this with no backlash from the MSM. What's wrong with this picture?


That was my first thought- college didn't do >0 any good. It might have gotten him elected, but you sure have to wonder if he really did the rigorous work we THINK Harvard requires. I'm beginning to wonder seriously about that place.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Obviously I am almost as incompetent as >0 - double post. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Moral degeneracy............ :evil: :thumbdown:


Absolutely. And how old is Madonna? I just checked - she's 56 years old. Does she have any grandkids? If so, I wonder how they like granny's get-up.

Objectionable.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Two years ago, for Thanksgiving, I made a pumpkin pie, gluten free and sugar free. I used Splenda. It turned out to be the most putrid looking shade of pumpkin-green I ever saw. Couldn't even look at it, much less eat it. I threw it out pronto! :thumbdown:
> I don't know if splenda was to blame, but I've never used splenda again.


I've never cooked with it, but I used it in tea and hot chocolate. Not any more.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Wendy, those stomach bugs can be awful. I'm glad you are finally feeling good enough to pop into Denim Country. You were missed.


Thanks solo ♥ I missed you all too. If I see another bottle of Pepto Bismal I will scream.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Over my dead body.


And mine


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> :thumbup:


So do I. Ingenious. (Speaking of new name - >0 - was that KPG's?)


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I don`t know if you are aware, but 0 has been quietly behind the scenes been in touch with the FCC about the new internet rules. It seems we will be paying a lot more for it when the new rules come out the end of this month.
Here is Mark Levin talking about it a few days ago and explains it much better than I ever could.
http://therightscoop.com/mark-levin-interviews-the-fcc-commissioner-on-massive-internet-takeover/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I heard that she was the hands-on, go-to person for day-to-day things. :shock:
> Yes, be very careful when making choices in the voting booth. Sometimes the consequences are life-threating to the country! :thumbdown:


Many years ago, after an election my father told me not to worry, that one person can't really change the course of the Ship of State. That made perfect sense to me, and I found it to be true until Slick Willy slithered onto the scene. He disgraced the office so publicly and without remorse or consequence.

And now Obama. He has divided our country, reduced our standing in the world, and driven more hard-working people into poverty than I could ever have imagined. He has made the world a much more dangerous place and has abandoned our friend Israel. He has made honesty a thing of the past. As for the presidency itself, I hope we will get someone of such high moral character that the presidency will be respected again.

With Clinton, the presidency was reduced to a management job without personal standards of behavior.

With obama, it's been reduced to a joke and a tragedy, both at the same time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> But, but, but, you decided what to make for dessert, to buy what was needed for preparation, to prepare dessert and most important of all, not to eat it before their arrival. Now that's a lot of thought you put in for your guest's pleasure. :XD: :XD:


Solo - you are always there with just the right words when we need you! Perfecto!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> But, but, but, you decided what to make for dessert, to buy what was needed for preparation, to prepare dessert and most important of all, not to eat it before their arrival. Now that's a lot of thought you put in for your guest's pleasure. :XD: :XD:


Since we're talking about the virtues of mixes, I'd like to share a little "recipe" with you. I love to make brownies. And I am not known for my expertise in the kitchen, but people do seem to love my brownies. One of my former co-workers begs for them, gets others to ask me to send him some, and brags about them to others - so of course, he gets brownies whenever he asks.

The thing is - a friend of mine who is a great cook gave me a recipe for scratch brownies with chocolate icing and chocolate chips. I must say I have scrounged parts of her recipe just like they strip cars for parts.

I don't have time to make her scratch brownies, but I do use the delicious chocolate butter cream icing for cakes.

For the brownies that Angelo loves, all I do is make a batch from any mix, chewy or cake-like. Before I put them in the oven, I sprinkle a whole 12-oz. bag of chocolate chips on the top. I will say, they are darn good. Very rich and full of chocolate that reaches out in love to each and every taste bud. Thank you to my friends Beth, Betty Crocker and Duncan Hines, and the Nestle Company!!

I made them with the icing once or twice, but DIL said they were too rich for her. So I simplified - so much easier this way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Harry Truman was not a college grad, and, I think, neither was Ronaldus Magnus! :thumbup: College degree is not part of the criteria for becoming president. Besides, since when does a sheepskin guarantee intelligence or patriotism?!


Exactly right, Jokim! Or courage.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Jarrett is not the only one with Muslim or terrorist ties. A few in the admin have family members who are part of the Muslim brotherhood.


Not surprising.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This would be the mark of the beast in Revelation if it occurs. I would never accept it because if you do, you will not go to Heaven. DH keeps saying he thinks Obama is the antichrist.


We are definitely seeing signs.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks solo ♥ I missed you all too. If I see another bottle of Pepto Bismal I will scream.


Oh, dear. Once I took so much of it my ears started ringing. (It has the same salicylic acid as aspirin, and too much aspirin can make your ears ring, too.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t know if you are aware, but 0 has been quietly behind the scenes been in touch with the FCC about the new internet rules. It seems we will be paying a lot more for it when the new rules come out the end of this month.
> Here is Mark Levin talking about it a few days ago and explains it much better than I ever could.
> http://therightscoop.com/mark-levin-interviews-the-fcc-commissioner-on-massive-internet-takeover/


#$%@#$!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So do I. Ingenious. (Speaking of new name - >0 - was that KPG's?)


The zero (0) was KPG's idea, the < (less than) sign is mine.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks solo ♥ I missed you all too. If I see another bottle of Pepto Bismal I will scream.


Sorry, double post.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks solo ♥ I missed you all too. If I see another bottle of Pepto Bismal I will scream.


For the way one feels when using it, perhaps they should name it 'Pepto Dismal'!  :XD: :-D 
Lame, aren't I? :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Many years ago, after an election my father told me not to worry, that one person can't really change the course of the Ship of State. That made perfect sense to me, and I found it to be true until Slick Willy slithered onto the scene. He disgraced the office so publicly and without remorse or consequence.
> 
> And now Obama. He has divided our country, reduced our standing in the world, and driven more hard-working people into poverty than I could ever have imagined. He has made the world a much more dangerous place and has abandoned our friend Israel. He has made honesty a thing of the past. As for the presidency itself, I hope we will get someone of such high moral character that the presidency will be respected again.
> 
> ...


Sad to say, but you are so right, Bonnie!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> But, but, but, you decided what to make for dessert, to buy what was needed for preparation, to prepare dessert and most important of all, not to eat it before their arrival. Now that's a lot of thought you put in for your guest's pleasure. :XD: :XD:


Yes that is the hard part. I always use a smaller pan full and then one smaller for me to sample.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> WendyBee,♥ at last, you're here!♥:thumbup:
> So happy to hear from you. We were worried. Sorry about your stomach flu. It is awfully uncomfortable when the stomach acts up. One feels like doing absolutely nothing. Glad you're up to functioning normally again. And you can knit again!
> Stay warm, we're in for a long COLD spell!♥


I missed this post from WeBee. We were worried about you and knew something was wrong. I am glad you are feeling better WeBee . All of your Northerners stay warm. brrr.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It doesn't, of course. The press is just starting on Scott Walker. They will work their way through all the Republican candidates and not touch the Democrats. Same old story.


Yes. It is the only thing they can come up with. :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This would be the mark of the beast in Revelation if it occurs. I would never accept it because if you do, you will not go to Heaven. DH keeps saying he thinks Obama is the antichrist.


Perhaps..........


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I missed this post from WeBee. We were worried about you and knew something was wrong. I am glad you are feeling better WeBee . All of your Northerners stay warm. brrr.


Thank you Bumpy ♥♥
I just switched on me and hubbys electric throws on the bed, and I will be climbing into bed doing some knitting as soon as it warms up.
I have my knitting ready, my cable needle, a huge floor pillow (that hubby uses to watch tv in the living room) so I`m propped up in bed, and my wireless headphones so I can listen to Mark Levin while I knit.
I haven`t stopped shivering all day, and tomorrow night and all next week will be even colder with minus temps all week
Now I know why bears hibernate during the winter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This would be the mark of the beast in Revelation if it occurs. I would never accept it because if you do, you will not go to Heaven. DH keeps saying he thinks Obama is the antichrist.


If you are a born again Christian you will not be here during this time. The Rapture of the Church will have already taken place when the mark of the beast is set in place. During the Tribulation Period you will not be able to buy or sale without the mark. You will be beheaded for your faith. The mark will be how the antichrist will keep track of you. The number 666 is the number of satan it will be on your hand or your head. During the seven years of Tribulation will be the worse time ever in history. You will beg to die but will be unable to . The saved of the Lord will be in Heaven at the Marriage of the Lamb. We will be having a great celebration with Jesus doing the serving. After the seven year we will come back to earth to start the Kingdom of God for 1000years after Jesus and the army will be riding on a while horses for the taking out the false prophet, the antichrist and the beast will be cast into the pit . During this time the ones that gave their lives to Jesus during the 7 years will be ruling and reigning with Jesus and the ones from Heaven . After 1000 years satan will be losedfor a short time and will still deceive more people even if they have lived with Jesus there will still be followers of satan. 
Revelation 19:11-21 NIV

The Rider on the White Horse
11 I saw heaven standing open and there before me was a white horse, whose rider is called Faithful and True. With justice he judges and makes war.
12 His eyes are like blazing fire, and on his head are many crowns. He has a name written on him that no one knows but he himself.
13 He is dressed in a robe dipped in blood, and his name is the Word of God.
14 The armies of heaven were following him, riding on white horses and dressed in fine linen, white and clean.
15 Out of his mouth comes a sharp sword with which to strike down the nations. "He will rule them with an iron scepter." He treads the winepress of the fury of the wrath of God Almighty.
16 On his robe and on his thigh he has this name written: KING OF KINGS AND LORD OF LORDS.
17 And I saw an angel standing in the sun, who cried in a loud voice to all the birds flying in midair, "Come, gather together for the great supper of God,
18 so that you may eat the flesh of kings, generals, and mighty men, of horses and their riders, and the flesh of all people, free and slave, small and great."
19 Then I saw the beast and the kings of the earth and their armies gathered together to make war against the rider on the horse and his army.
20 But the beast was captured, and with him the false prophet who had performed the miraculous signs on his behalf. With these signs he had deluded those who had received the mark of the beast and worshiped his image. The two of them were thrown alive into the fiery lake of burning sulfur.
21 The rest of them were killed with the sword that came out of the mouth of the rider on the horse, and all the birds gorged themselves on their flesh.
Revelation 19:11-21 NIV


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Many years ago, after an election my father told me not to worry, that one person can't really change the course of the Ship of State. That made perfect sense to me, and I found it to be true until Slick Willy slithered onto the scene. He disgraced the office so publicly and without remorse or consequence.
> 
> And now Obama. He has divided our country, reduced our standing in the world, and driven more hard-working people into poverty than I could ever have imagined. He has made the world a much more dangerous place and has abandoned our friend Israel. He has made honesty a thing of the past. As for the presidency itself, I hope we will get someone of such high moral character that the presidency will be respected again.
> 
> ...


So much wisdom in that little 4'11" body. You go girl!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I had a good laugh over that one! I may need hormones, especially since I now have NONE! Uncle Sam?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Bumpy ♥♥
> I just switched on me and hubbys electric throws on the bed, and I will be climbing into bed doing some knitting as soon as it warms up.
> I have my knitting ready, my cable needle, a huge floor pillow (that hubby uses to watch tv in the living room) so I`m propped up in bed, and my wireless headphones so I can listen to Mark Levin while I knit.
> I haven`t stopped shivering all day, and tomorrow night and all next week will be even colder with minus temps all week
> Now I know why bears hibernate during the winter.


Crank it up to high and snuggle in. Sound like you have a plan. Do it and don't feel a bit guilty. I am happy you are making a come back.XX


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

CB told me I needed to come back. It's been a crazy period for me and the family. My middle has been accepted to medical school. I'm still behind in my personal things but it's better than I was before. The twins continue to be a joy. My youngest is still in Afghanistan, which means that obama continues to be the liar he is.

Life goes on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-318108-1.html

this is for you Solow motor home I mean to funny


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> CB told me I needed to come back. It's been a crazy period for me and the family. My middle has been accepted to medical school. I'm still behind in my personal things but it's better than I was before. The twins continue to be a joy. My youngest is still in Afghanistan, which means that obama continues to be the liar he is.
> 
> Life goes on.


Oh so glad you are here again sure miss you. Love the picture they have gotten so big. 
Wow Medical school .

Always thinking about your son and pray he comes home soon and safe.

Hey Thumper :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh We Bee It was I who ask for address, KPG emailed it to me. Yours will be late, but just know was thinking of you. 
So glad you posted but sorry you were so sick. 

Miss you. 

What a great day Thumper and We Bee are back. Don't know about the rest of you but am doing my happy dance.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

JOey you would have loved what happen today went in to get taxes done. Lady has been doing them for the last ten years.

I thought my husband was going to drop over on to the floor. Lady told him we would have to be paying in more this year. She made it seem that it would cause us to go into shock. 
Well I was not to worried, God would provide .

Too funny when all was done even she was surprise, refund. 

Yeah God is good. She explained what she had to go through this year with all the changes with the IRS. She sounds just like you. what a mess this administration has caused. 

She told me one young man who was through serving in the Army, had insurance for two months couldn't find a job finial found one but had to wait to get insuranace as pay not high at the time. Guess what he ended up having his refund being taken out for not having insurance. Isn't that just great serves his country and has to pay goverment for not having insurance. Wow, just because he did not want a free hand out but was willing to work and when had enough money get insurance.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon use to make brownies like you said but not any more.

You have to try Ghirardelli double chocolate brownie mix. Just like home made and chocolate chips in mix. 
Bought it at Costo a year or so back. Big box, about four packages in it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee I am enjoying myself here posting to no one at this time but myself can you hear the echo in here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

We all know that Walker is just the beginning of the left ragging and lying . Really want Ben Carson to run.

Don't need a college degree to have common sense.That has been lacking in this administation.

Has to fly to California to sign a bill about internet. Wouldn't want to do it in the white house. Heck that would mean no photo ops, or spend money or just want everyone to know how great a man he is.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> All that exercising certainly has firmed up your butt, no wonder you flashed the paparazzi. :XD: :XD:


That is because she leads from behind :roll: :shock: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LTL how is it going with Shawl? Has Buster allowed you any time to do it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

What a chatty group today -- 10 pages since I went to work this morning. Just have a few minutes to read before we have dinner while DH is talking to the tree guy about taking down the sequoia.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> For the way one feels when using it, perhaps they should name it 'Pepto Dismal'!  :XD: :-D
> Lame, aren't I? :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie, I see you're on. How was your day today? Hope it warmed up for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> CB told me I needed to come back. It's been a crazy period for me and the family. My middle has been accepted to medical school. I'm still behind in my personal things but it's better than I was before. The twins continue to be a joy. My youngest is still in Afghanistan, which means that obama continues to be the liar he is.
> 
> Life goes on.


So great to see you back Thumper! Your twins are as adorable as ever and they sure have grown. Hope your youngest is safely back at home very soon and congrats on your middle son going into med school.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> CB told me I needed to come back. It's been a crazy period for me and the family. My middle has been accepted to medical school. I'm still behind in my personal things but it's better than I was before. The twins continue to be a joy. My youngest is still in Afghanistan, which means that obama continues to be the liar he is.
> 
> Life goes on.


Long time no see, Thumper! Glad you're back for a visit. We missed you. Congratulations to your son's acceptance into med school. That's quite an accomplishment. :thumbup: ♥
The twins are growing up fast. They are beautiful and so precious. ♥
Prayers for your son in Afghanistan. Hope he continues to stay in God's protective arms.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh We Bee It was I who ask for address, KPG emailed it to me. Yours will be late, but just know was thinking of you.
> So glad you posted but sorry you were so sick.
> 
> Miss you.
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon use to make brownies like you said but not any more.
> 
> You have to try Ghirardelli double chocolate brownie mix. Just like home made and chocolate chips in mix.
> Bought it at Costo a year or so back. Big box, about four packages in it.


Yarnie, is this the one with caramel drizzled over it before baking? That one is to die for, I agree. :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Can someone do a condensed version of what's going on in the group for me? I'm sure that there are those that are in need of prayers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, I see you're on. How was your day today? Hope it warmed up for you.


Oh hi sweet lady of the Righters.

wonderful day here, not cold yet. Starting tomorrow cold air coming down from Canada. I mean burrrrr cold.

Did something I wasn't going to do. I am into recycling cards think I told this before. 
Ever year I give my hubby the same valentines card. He reads it gives me a hug and kiss. Puts it out for all to see, then a couple of days later, I put it back in envolpe and save for the next year. DIL loves it and gets a kick out of it. But this year I found the funniest card and had to buy it for him. Will not be able to recycle this one. As in our family funny cards are remember. Son's love to give the funniest ones and hubby too. But this year the DIL's made them buy nice cards for me. They are the kind that makes you cry. The kind that hubby and son's never forget if given to them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Can someone do a condensed version of what's going on in the group for me? I'm sure that there are those that are in need of prayers.


Bonnie's husband has to have recheck of blood work.

Everyone has been sick with some kind of bug.

CB needs prayers for son to find the love of his life.

CB's sister and mom need prayers.

Jokim and her mother in law who was sick

KC neice who is fighting cancer.

LTL father has alzheimer's.

I think WCK mom is better, but not sure. But Dad needs prayers .

Your son is also one we all should pray for.

Sure I miss some Thumper but all I can remember right now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The twins sure have grown. Tell me what they are doing, walking talking new words? and funny things they are doing.

I miss little ones.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yarnie, is this the one with caramel drizzled over it before baking? That one is to die for, I agree. :thumbup:


Oh my gosh they have that one too. I have to try it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah just knew you would find a happy dance for us. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am a bit hyper tonight. Had two cups of coffee with meal, Usual don't have more then one cup a day. But thought I would have a few more.

Can you tell I am off the wall?????


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The twins sure have grown. Tell me what they are doing, walking talking new words? and funny things they are doing.
> 
> I miss little ones.


OMG. What can I tell you?

We were on vacation in Colorado last week. I was never so glad to be back to work on the following Monday. I needed the rest!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> OMG. What can I tell you?
> 
> We were on vacation in Colorado last week. I was never so glad to be back to work on the following Monday. I needed the rest!


All of it about the twins.

Ah sounds like it must have been a good vacation , if it wore you out to the point you were glad to be back at work. :roll:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you Yarny...I appreciate it &#9829;

Some other news that happened while I was gone. My son bought himself a new car... a 2015 Ford Fiesta - in white. Worst choice for a car with the state of our driveway. But it`s what he wanted.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

On a sad note, my brother in law passed. He was a troubled individual, as a his children.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If you are a born again Christian you will not be here during this time. The Rapture of the Church will have already taken place when the mark of the beast is set in place. During the Tribulation Period you will not be able to buy or sale without the mark. You will be beheaded for your faith. The mark will be how the antichrist will keep track of you. The number 666 is the number of satan it will be on your hand or your head. During the seven years of Tribulation will be the worse time ever in history. You will beg to die but will be unable to . The saved of the Lord will be in Heaven at the Marriage of the Lamb. We will be having a great celebration with Jesus doing the serving. After the seven year we will come back to earth to start the Kingdom of God for 1000years after Jesus and the army will be riding on a while horses for the taking out the false prophet, the antichrist and the beast will be cast into the pit . During this time the ones that gave their lives to Jesus during the 7 years will be ruling and reigning with Jesus and the ones from Heaven . After 1000 years satan will be losedfor a short time and will still deceive more people even if they have lived with Jesus there will still be followers of satan.
> Revelation 19:11-21 NIV
> 
> The Rider on the White Horse
> ...


Thank you, CB, for posting this Biblical excerpt. A sobering picture of what awaits us and this world.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> On a sad note, my brother in law passed. He was a troubled individual, as a his children.


So sad to hear that Thumper. Life is hard and for some it is harder.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> For the way one feels when using it, perhaps they should name it 'Pepto Dismal'!  :XD: :-D
> Lame, aren't I? :XD:


No not lame in the least Jokim....I laughed


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Yarny...I appreciate it ♥
> 
> Some other news that happened while I was gone. My son bought himself a new car... a 2015 Ford Fiesta - in white. Worst choice for a car with the state of our driveway. But it`s what he wanted.


Oh that is great news WeBee . Now he won't have to worry about getting to his job.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh We Bee It was I who ask for address, KPG emailed it to me. Yours will be late, but just know was thinking of you.
> So glad you posted but sorry you were so sick.
> 
> Miss you.
> ...


Thank yoi so much Yarny for your kind thoughts. i`m sorry I didn`t reply to you - I didn`t see it til today, and I was worried the AOW were up to mischief.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, CB, for posting this Biblical excerpt. A sobering picture of what awaits us and this world.♥


 You are so right Jokim.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bonnie's husband has to have recheck of blood work.
> 
> Everyone has been sick with some kind of bug.
> 
> ...


That's pretty good condensation of the news, Yarnie. All facts, no lies and nothing made up! :wink: :lol: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh they have that one too. I have to try it.


Yep, they do have it, but not at Costco. I bought mine at Aldi's.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> On a sad note, my brother in law passed. He was a troubled individual, as a his children.


I`m so sorry for your loss thumpy...and on Friday the 13th too 
My love and prayers are with you and your family.
God Bless You ♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> On a sad note, my brother in law passed. He was a troubled individual, as a his children.


So sorry to hear about your BIL's passing. He's at peace now.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That's pretty good condensation of the news, Yarnie. All facts, no lies and nothing made up! :wink: :lol: :XD:


Well I could make something up you know my imagination can be called a little wacky . Well maybe more than a little. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

No one has mention we are on number 50, and already up to 109 pages.

We do like to chat don't we.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> CB told me I needed to come back. It's been a crazy period for me and the family. My middle has been accepted to medical school. I'm still behind in my personal things but it's better than I was before. The twins continue to be a joy. My youngest is still in Afghanistan, which means that obama continues to be the liar he is.
> 
> Life goes on.


Thumper, it is so good to hear from you. We have missed you, and we worried about you. The twins are growing up. I know they keep you busy. Welcome back.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I laughed out loud at the auto shop needing 13 or 1 needles!
> 
> I'll have to look for Munchies. They sound delish.


I'm missing something - what is funny about the auto shop and needles 13 and 1?

For you and KPG on the lily pad


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> CB told me I needed to come back. It's been a crazy period for me and the family. My middle has been accepted to medical school. I'm still behind in my personal things but it's better than I was before. The twins continue to be a joy. My youngest is still in Afghanistan, which means that obama continues to be the liar he is.
> 
> Life goes on.


Ellie and Cole are soooooooo cute! I could just bite those cheeks. I am so happy you came back.
Yes I agree about <0. That is our new name for him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-318108-1.html
> 
> this is for you Solow motor home I mean to funny


 :XD: Cute.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> JOey you would have loved what happen today went in to get taxes done. Lady has been doing them for the last ten years.
> 
> I thought my husband was going to drop over on to the floor. Lady told him we would have to be paying in more this year. She made it seem that it would cause us to go into shock.
> Well I was not to worried, God would provide .
> ...


That is just terrible! GRRRR Bonn can you cuss for me? Never mind I will do it *%&^$


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So much wisdom in that little 4'11" body. You go girl!


 :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey what are you doing up so late?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> CB told me I needed to come back. It's been a crazy period for me and the family. My middle has been accepted to medical school. I'm still behind in my personal things but it's better than I was before. The twins continue to be a joy. My youngest is still in Afghanistan, which means that obama continues to be the liar he is.
> 
> Life goes on.


It is wonderful to see you back here!!!!

Congratulations to your son on his acceptance into medical school - not easy to get in! I wish him the very best.

The babies are beautiful!!!

Prayers for your son in Afghanistan. I know you want him home. We all owe him more than we can ever pay. We owe you, too, because the whole family sacrifices.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yarnie, is this the one with caramel drizzled over it before baking? That one is to die for, I agree. :thumbup:


Now listen it is bed time and I have to fight to not think of sweets and here are all of you taking brownie and caramel. :-o Sounds so yummy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> They don't like dogs? Why not?


They think they are "unclean". Some Muslim politicians in parts of Europe are trying to ban or limit dog ownership or where dogs can be in public.

"The Prophet, peace be upon him, said: "Whoever keeps a dog, his good deeds will decrease every day by one qeeraat (a unit of measurement), unless it is a dog for farming or herding." In another report, it is said: "... unless it is a dog for herding sheep, farming or hunting." (Reported by al-Bukhaari)
The Prophet, peace be upon him, said: "Angels do not enter a house wherein there is a dog or an animate picture." (Reported by Bukhari)"

http://islam.about.com/od/islamsays/a/Dogs-In-Islam.htm
http://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/2796/muslims-ban-dogs-europe

Some Muslims have even successfully put limits on the use of sniffer dogs


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon use to make brownies like you said but not any more.
> 
> You have to try Ghirardelli double chocolate brownie mix. Just like home made and chocolate chips in mix.
> Bought it at Costo a year or so back. Big box, about four packages in it.


High class brownies, Yarnie!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That is because she leads from behind :roll: :shock: :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is just terrible! GRRRR Bonn can you cuss for me? Never mind I will do it *%&^$


please use your inside post, your awfully loud ya know and some are getting their beauty sleep right now.

You don't see Bon using her outside post on here.

You really need to get a bite of control there lady.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What a chatty group today -- 10 pages since I went to work this morning. Just have a few minutes to read before we have dinner while DH is talking to the tree guy about taking down the sequoia.


You have a sequoia? Is it hugely tall? That will be quite a job.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> OMG. What can I tell you?
> 
> We were on vacation in Colorado last week. I was never so glad to be back to work on the following Monday. I needed the rest!


Everyone needs a vacation after vacation. Did you go skiing? Did the twins travel well? I am so happy you are back with us. We have all missed you and the twins. Did your son get the cards I sent? I hope he didn't get upset to get cards from a strange woman.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Not so lame - made me laugh!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yarnie, is this the one with caramel drizzled over it before baking? That one is to die for, I agree. :thumbup:


I should try that sometime for DIL. She loves caramel. I can take it or leave it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> On a sad note, my brother in law passed. He was a troubled individual, as a his children.


Oh I am so sorry to hear that. XX
Did he die today?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Can someone do a condensed version of what's going on in the group for me? I'm sure that there are those that are in need of prayers.


Yarnie - isn't this your department?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> High class brownies, Yarnie!!


Nothing but the best for me when it involves chocolate I mean why not use the best box mix I can find. I am all for ready made or make it from a boxes. Box mixs are our friends. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bonnie's husband has to have recheck of blood work.
> 
> Everyone has been sick with some kind of bug.
> 
> ...


Yarnie - you are a treasure. Thumpbunny, all prayers are appreciated, and - let's face it - we can all use prayers. Very nice of you to think of that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie - isn't this your department?


I didn't know I had a departmint, now you tell me. I knew I had a de part but not a mint.

If I knew you mint it I would be the first to mint chin it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I could make something up you know my imagination can be called a little wacky . Well maybe more than a little. :shock:


  You're too funny, Yarnie. Sounds like you're back to your old self, over what had you down for a few days and back to normal. ♥ :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I didn't know I had a departmint, now you tell me. I knew I had a de part but not a mint.
> 
> If I knew you mint it I would be the first to mint chin it.


Oh - you're still here? Hi, there! I'm sending you a PM!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies (and gent)
> Illness kept me away from you all and my knitting too.... I`ve hardly done any, and you know that`s not like me. I had a particularly nasty tummy bug that lasted longer than it should`ve. I`m on the way to feeling better now. i`d feel a whole lot better if we didn`t have minus degree weather though. I will be so excited to see spring next month.
> I still have to find time to read some of these posts to catch up, I`m way behind. Sorry about that.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that you've been sick Wendy; we were worried about you. Hope you are feeling much better now and getting your strength back.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No one has mention we are on number 50, and already up to 109 pages.
> 
> We do like to chat don't we.


Happy chatter from good friends in Denim Country!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That's pretty good condensation of the news, Yarnie. All facts, no lies and nothing made up! :wink: :lol: :XD:


LTL's old man died . (Dog). Now she has a new puppy Bandit.
KPG is making dishcloths in her sleep. :lol: 
My son graduated from nursing school and is working at the ER.  I am sure we can remember more later.
I need to proof read before I send. I hope no one copied my post.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I didn't know I had a departmint, now you tell me. I knew I had a de part but not a mint.
> 
> If I knew you mint it I would be the first to mint chin it.


Did you say, "mint chin?" Now you sound like a Dixie chick!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:
 

> They think they are "unclean". Some Muslim politicians in parts of Europe are trying to ban or limit dog ownership or where dogs can be in public.
> 
> "The Prophet, peace be upon him, said: "Whoever keeps a dog, his good deeds will decrease every day by one qeeraat (a unit of measurement), unless it is a dog for farming or herding." In another report, it is said: "... unless it is a dog for herding sheep, farming or hunting." (Reported by al-Bukhaari)
> The Prophet, peace be upon him, said: "Angels do not enter a house wherein there is a dog or an animate picture." (Reported by Bukhari)"
> ...


Oh my gosh they have so many rules how can they even live . No wonder they want to die.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No one has mention we are on number 50, and already up to 109 pages.
> 
> We do like to chat don't we.


Yarnie don't pull a Brian. We are #51 but really we have started on #52 We are talkative.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LTL old man died . (Dog). Not she has a new puppy Bandit.
> KPG is making dishcloths in her sleep. :lol:
> My son graduated in nursing school and is working at the ER.  I am sure we can remember more later.


In her sleep - so funny, CB!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh they have so many rules how can they even live . No wonder they want to die.


They probably don't like dogs because they run around nekkid.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Did you say, "mint chin?" Now you sound like a Dixie chick!


well yes you mint chin it so I thought why is she mint chining it if she doesn't want an answer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie don't pull a Brian. We are #51 but really we have started on #52 We are talkative.


We sure are talkative! We know how to have fun!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey what are you doing up so late?


If you're asking me, Yarnie. I'm just relaxing (resting) after washing the kitchen floor and bathroom. Everyone else is asleep and I love the quiet and peaceful moments at this time, for a just a bit longer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> well yes you mint chin it so I thought why is she mint chining it if she doesn't want an answer.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> They probably don't like dogs because they run around nekkid.


well that has to be true now that you mint chin it . Their dogs do run around nay kin don't they.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have to go to bed now. Don't want to. I just love all of you on here - you're so much fun. Too much fun, really, cuz now I'm not even sleepy! It's so good to have WendyBee and Thumpbunny back.

I have to get up early for a track meet. Should be about 30 degrees when it starts. Somebody - probably WCK or KC? - told me to take a blanket, and I surely will. I hope we can sit in the sun.

So sleep well, ladies and gent (wherever he is, for Pete's sake! I knew those quilters would keep him!). Sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They think they are "unclean". Some Muslim politicians in parts of Europe are trying to ban or limit dog ownership or where dogs can be in public.
> 
> "The Prophet, peace be upon him, said: "Whoever keeps a dog, his good deeds will decrease every day by one qeeraat (a unit of measurement), unless it is a dog for farming or herding." In another report, it is said: "... unless it is a dog for herding sheep, farming or hunting." (Reported by al-Bukhaari)
> The Prophet, peace be upon him, said: "Angels do not enter a house wherein there is a dog or an animate picture." (Reported by Bukhari)"
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now listen it is bed time and I have to fight to not think of sweets and here are all of you taking brownie and caramel. :-o Sounds so yummy.


Sorry CB, that I've awakened your sweet tooth taste buds just before bed time.  
I made a double batch of these brownies for Christmas and found that I made too much, so I froze 1/2 of it, with melted chocolate on top and choc chips inside, with the caramel, it was out of this world. Even a month later!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> please use your inside post, your awfully loud ya know and some are getting their beauty sleep right now.
> 
> You don't see Bon using her outside post on here.
> 
> You really need to get a bite of control there lady.


I will try to can control over my inside post but I was happy Thumper came home.Then I got upset over <0 and had to raise my voice. Bonn will be using her outside post when she reads the post. She will even throw a pttooyie in with it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> For the way one feels when using it, perhaps they should name it 'Pepto Dismal'!  :XD: :-D
> Lame, aren't I? :XD:


 :lol: that's probably how every one taking it feels


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> If you're asking me, Yarnie. I'm just relaxing (resting) after washing the kitchen floor and bathroom. Everyone else is asleep and I love the quiet and peaceful moments at this time, for a just a bit longer.


Well this sure is not the place to find peace or quiet. I mean really.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-318108-1.html
> 
> this is for you Solow motor home I mean to funny


 :lol: that was one of the best blonde jokes I've heard in a while


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LTL's old man died . (Dog). Now she has a new puppy Bandit.
> KPG is making dishcloths in her sleep. :lol:
> My son graduated from nursing school and is working at the ER.  I am sure we can remember more later.
> I need to proof read before I send. I hope no one copied my post.


Those dish cloths are really addictive, aren't they? I'm about to start on my NaiNai one.
Just finished GD's Bolero and can't be without a project (WIP), so a dc is a great 'go to' project to keep my hands busy. Thanks KPG for the pattern.♥ :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I should try that sometime for DIL. She loves caramel. I can take it or leave it.


I can take it or leave it also, but in something like brownies or apple pie with walnuts and caramel, it is heavenly. :thumbup:
(sorry CB  )


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have to go to bed now. Don't want to. I just love all of you on here - you're so much fun. Too much fun, really, cuz now I'm not even sleepy! It's so good to have WendyBee and Thumpbunny back.
> 
> I have to get up early for a track meet. Should be about 30 degrees when it starts. Somebody - probably WCK or KC? - told me to take a blanket, and I surely will. I hope we can sit in the sun.
> 
> So sleep well, ladies and gent (wherever he is, for Pete's sake! I knew those quilters would keep him!). Sweet dreams.


Take your winter clothes to the track meet in the morning. Do you have ear muffs and gloves. Take a blankie. I know you have many that you have made. You could take some hot cocoa and eat a brownie while you are watching the meet. Have fun with the gs. Sweet dreams. XX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> JOey you would have loved what happen today went in to get taxes done. Lady has been doing them for the last ten years.
> 
> I thought my husband was going to drop over on to the floor. Lady told him we would have to be paying in more this year. She made it seem that it would cause us to go into shock.
> Well I was not to worried, God would provide .
> ...


Great news that you get a refund Yarnie -- more yarn? more u-bake? more chocolate?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I can take it or leave it also, but in something like brownies or apple pie with walnuts and caramel, it is heavenly. :thumbup:


I 'll take yours if you don't want it. I love caramel. I even put it on my popcorn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have to go to bed now. Don't want to. I just love all of you on here - you're so much fun. Too much fun, really, cuz now I'm not even sleepy! It's so good to have WendyBee and Thumpbunny back.
> 
> I have to get up early for a track meet. Should be about 30 degrees when it starts. Somebody - probably WCK or KC? - told me to take a blanket, and I surely will. I hope we can sit in the sun.
> 
> So sleep well, ladies and gent (wherever he is, for Pete's sake! I knew those quilters would keep him!). Sweet dreams.


I didn't know you were still running in the track meet. wow I am in press. Make sure your blanket is not the plug in type. The cord may not be long enough when you meet the track.

Nite Bon God Bless. Yes those quilter ladys have taken him away from us. Can't blame them he is good at quilting too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie don't pull a Brian. We are #51 but really we have started on #52 We are talkative.


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> They probably don't like dogs because they run around nekkid.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have to go to bed now. Don't want to. I just love all of you on here - you're so much fun. Too much fun, really, cuz now I'm not even sleepy! It's so good to have WendyBee and Thumpbunny back.
> 
> I have to get up early for a track meet. Should be about 30 degrees when it starts. Somebody - probably WCK or KC? - told me to take a blanket, and I surely will. I hope we can sit in the sun.
> 
> So sleep well, ladies and gent (wherever he is, for Pete's sake! I knew those quilters would keep him!). Sweet dreams.


Enjoy the track meet and bundle up, and think about us up here in the north who will have a high of 15 deg. or so. Hope you don't get snow. Sleep well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Great news that you get a refund Yarnie -- more yarn? more u-bake? more chocolate?


you are saying the same thing my husband said. :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh hi sweet lady of the Righters.
> 
> wonderful day here, not cold yet. Starting tomorrow cold air coming down from Canada. I mean burrrrr cold.
> 
> ...


That's so sweet - you and DH are going to have a great day tomorrow with his funny card and your sentimental cards!

DH and I have recycled cards sometimes too and sometimes DH draws one for me (best ones of all).


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well this sure is not the place to find peace or quiet. I mean really.


No. You're right, I'm wide awake now and chuckling so hard the cough is coming back. Kleenex is making a profit on this household. :XD: :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

er


bonbf3 said:


> We sure are talkative! We know how to have fun!


Well I like my brian he told me 50 and when i look it was 50 so hey


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am a bit hyper tonight. Had two cups of coffee with meal, Usual don't have more then one cup a day. But thought I would have a few more.
> 
> Can you tell I am off the wall?????


a caffeine high? share your thoughts ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I 'll take yours if you don't want it. I love caramel. I even put it on my popcorn.


You don't have a sweet tooth, do you? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have to tell a funny on Dh. You know he was sick right after I was sick. He has been sneezing and blowing his nose like crazy. He slept upstairs and I slept downstairs in my chair because of my ears. He was so stuffed up. I had a sock that I had rice in to heat up. I heated it up in the microwave for him , then I sprinkled peppermint oil on it so he could breath.I got up the next morning and he had a big burn on his nose from the rice pack I heated up. It had burned his nose. Poor baby. He has been addicted to over the counter nose spray forever. I kept telling him he poisoned himself. We had the vaporizer going night and day. The dr called him in some meds. He was so afraid he would run out. He told me as I was tucking him in for the night he was going to call the dr in the morning and tell them the dog ate his pills. LOl I said no you are not you are going in to see her. He went in yesterday and loaded him up with new meds and told him he needed to see a specialist. I had already made him get an appointment. She told he need to get off the nose spray it messed up the lining in the nose. So thankful she told him what I have been telling him for years. I made him some saltwater to full an old nose spray bottle. He has been using it for 3 days. No nose spray for 2 days now. Yay he has broken his addiction. He told me tonight he was calling his saltwater spray his E-cigarette. LOL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a caffeine high? share your thoughts ...


Now that explains it all to everyone on here what I am about.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You don't have a sweet tooth, do you? :wink: :lol:


More than one sweet tooth. I need an intervention .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB you do know that 50 is the new 51. I mean really I thought you heard that from Brian by now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> OMG. What can I tell you?
> 
> We were on vacation in Colorado last week. I was never so glad to be back to work on the following Monday. I needed the rest!


Lots of new memories while they keep you hopping. Look forward to some cute, funny twin stories.

One of our nephews had twin boys last May and they know how to keep their parents and grand parents busy. Our BIL is so cute as the doting grandpa.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to tell a funny on Dh. You know he was sick right after I was sick. He has been sneezing and blowing his nose like crazy. He slept upstairs and I slept downstairs in my chair because of my ears. He was so stuffed up. I had a sock that I had rice in to heat up. I heated it up in the microwave for him , then I sprinkled peppermint oil on it so he could breath.I got up the next morning and he had a big burn on his nose from the rice pack I heated up. It had burned his nose. Poor baby. He has been addicted to over the counter nose spray forever. I kept telling him he poisoned himself. We had the vaporizer going night and day. The dr called him in some meds. He was so afraid he would run out. He told me as I was tucking him in for the night he was going to call the dr in the morning and tell them the dog ate his pills. LOl I said no you are not you are going in to see her. He went in yesterday and loaded him up with new meds and told him he needed to see a specialist. I had already made him get an appointment. She told he need to get off the nose spray it messed up the lining in the nose. So thankful she told him what I have been telling him for years. I made him some saltwater to full an old nose spray bottle. He has been using it for 3 days. No nose spray for 2 days now. Yay he has broken his addiction. He told me tonight he was calling his saltwater spray his E-cigarette. LOL


I'm glad he broke his addition to nasal sprays. I had heard they were addictive and hard on the sinus tissue.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Yarny...I appreciate it ♥
> 
> Some other news that happened while I was gone. My son bought himself a new car... a 2015 Ford Fiesta - in white. Worst choice for a car with the state of our driveway. But it`s what he wanted.


A new car will be very special for him, but have to agree that I don't like white cars either. A holdover to snowy blizzard conditions I guess.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> On a sad note, my brother in law passed. He was a troubled individual, as a his children.


Sorry to hear that Thumper. I hope he's at peace now.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night ladies and gent. It is way past my bed time and tomorrow I cook. Sweet dreams...................


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB you do know that 50 is the new 51. I mean really I thought you heard that from Brian by now.


Did you watch Lou Dobbs tonight? He got so tickled telling Brian lies he couldn't speak.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night ladies and gent. It is way past my bed time and tomorrow I cook. Sweet dreams...................


Nite Jokim be careful walking over that clean floor. Tippy toes now to bed. God keep you in his loving arms until tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you watch Lou Dobbs tonight? He got so tickled telling Brian lies he couldn't speak.


No I did not. Poor Brain everyone is on his case now. Well not poor.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No I did not. Poor Brain everyone is on his case now. Well not poor.


I know . He is really reaping it. I don't think he will be able to show his face again on the news or public.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You have a sequoia? Is it hugely tall? That will be quite a job.


It's huge and probably very old. We hated the thought of taking it down, but it's been losing quite a few branches whenever it gets windy and the area with red needles keeps growing and we're afraid it will eventually fall onto the house. They tree service is coming to take it down tomorrow morning.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's huge and probably very old. We hated the thought of taking it down, but it's been losing quite a few branches whenever it gets windy and the area with red needles keeps growing and we're afraid it will eventually fall onto the house. They tree service is coming to take it down tomorrow morning.


It would be neat if you could have some one who carves use part of the wood to make something of it for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh they have so many rules how can they even live . No wonder they want to die.


and get rid of all of us infidels too; a very sad life


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's huge and probably very old. We hated the thought of taking it down, but it's been losing quite a few branches whenever it gets windy and the area with red needles keeps growing and we're afraid it will eventually fall onto the house. They tree service is coming to take it down tomorrow morning.


Oh no. You are losing it? Will it take you shade away from the house?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> They probably don't like dogs because they run around nekkid.


 :lol: and they get up close and sniff and give kisses


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

we really have to stop meeting like this our husbands are going to get suspicious about all of us being on here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

must bid a dew and get to la la land now . 

So God be with you . Nite now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> If you're asking me, Yarnie. I'm just relaxing (resting) after washing the kitchen floor and bathroom. Everyone else is asleep and I love the quiet and peaceful moments at this time, for a just a bit longer.


Tonight's laughter will keep you up - too much adrenaline


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I have to go to bed now. Don't want to. I just love all of you on here - you're so much fun. Too much fun, really, cuz now I'm not even sleepy! It's so good to have WendyBee and Thumpbunny back.
> 
> I have to get up early for a track meet. Should be about 30 degrees when it starts. Somebody - probably WCK or KC? - told me to take a blanket, and I surely will. I hope we can sit in the sun.
> 
> So sleep well, ladies and gent (wherever he is, for Pete's sake! I knew those quilters would keep him!). Sweet dreams.


Have a great time at the track meet and stay warm; don't want you getting chilled just when everyone else is starting to feel a little better.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Those dish cloths are really addictive, aren't they? I'm about to start on my NaiNai one.
> Just finished GD's Bolero and can't be without a project (WIP), so a dc is a great 'go to' project to keep my hands busy. Thanks KPG for the pattern.♥ :thumbup:


Please take a pic of the bolero, would love to see it. Is she one of the birthday girls this weekend?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to tell a funny on Dh. You know he was sick right after I was sick. He has been sneezing and blowing his nose like crazy. He slept upstairs and I slept downstairs in my chair because of my ears. He was so stuffed up. I had a sock that I had rice in to heat up. I heated it up in the microwave for him , then I sprinkled peppermint oil on it so he could breath.I got up the next morning and he had a big burn on his nose from the rice pack I heated up. It had burned his nose. Poor baby. He has been addicted to over the counter nose spray forever. I kept telling him he poisoned himself. We had the vaporizer going night and day. The dr called him in some meds. He was so afraid he would run out. He told me as I was tucking him in for the night he was going to call the dr in the morning and tell them the dog ate his pills. LOl I said no you are not you are going in to see her. He went in yesterday and loaded him up with new meds and told him he needed to see a specialist. I had already made him get an appointment. She told he need to get off the nose spray it messed up the lining in the nose. So thankful she told him what I have been telling him for years. I made him some saltwater to full an old nose spray bottle. He has been using it for 3 days. No nose spray for 2 days now. Yay he has broken his addiction. He told me tonight he was calling his saltwater spray his E-cigarette. LOL


The salt water will be much better for him. How's his nose? those rice or bean packs get pretty hot.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No I did not. Poor Brain everyone is on his case now. Well not poor.


I hope he saved some of his last years wages - he's not getting a pay cheque for the next 6 months. He might have to learn to budget


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It would be neat if you could have some one who carves use part of the wood to make something of it for you.


Will you volunteer???


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no. You are losing it? Will it take you shade away from the house?


Will probably take some shade away, but there are still a lot of other trees and it's at the side of the house where we don't spend much time. The ***** will have to find a new home though, I don't think they'll be very happy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

something have to share God Bless and happy valentines Day


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> something have to share God Bless and happy valentines Day


The very best of Valentines. Thanks Yarnie ♥♥♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning friends

Chilly here, and going to get chillier. The TV weather people are all excited, we may get a dusting of snow today. Then they are beyond thrilled about next week.....a 'potentially' big storm on Tuesday. I know it will probably not occur. But last year we had a huge storm that crippled the Commonwealth, even I stayed home for a few days. But the good thing is, it will be gone in a week and the kids will have some fun in it.

ttfn


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies (and gent)
> Illness kept me away from you all and my knitting too.... I`ve hardly done any, and you know that`s not like me. I had a particularly nasty tummy bug that lasted longer than it should`ve. I`m on the way to feeling better now. i`d feel a whole lot better if we didn`t have minus degree weather though. I will be so excited to see spring next month.
> I still have to find time to read some of these posts to catch up, I`m way behind. Sorry about that.


Hey WeeBee! I'm sorry to hear you had a case of the nasties, but glad you're over it now and back among us! We missed you!

:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Chilly here, and going to get chillier. The TV weather people are all excited, we may get a dusting of snow today. Then they are beyond thrilled about next week.....a 'potentially' big storm on Tuesday. I know it will probably not occur. But last year we had a huge storm that crippled the Commonwealth, even I stayed home for a few days. But the good thing is, it will be gone in a week and the kids will have some fun in it.
> 
> ttfn


They need something to be exdited about, you have to know they don't get it right most of the time. So big storm getting their short in a tizzy. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> CB told me I needed to come back. It's been a crazy period for me and the family. My middle has been accepted to medical school. I'm still behind in my personal things but it's better than I was before. The twins continue to be a joy. My youngest is still in Afghanistan, which means that obama continues to be the liar he is.
> 
> Life goes on.


Hi Thumper! We've been missing you too!

It's wonderful news on the med school acceptance, but not so wonderful on your youngest deployed in Aghanistan. Lots of extremes of emotion there!

Please put up more pics of those adorable twins when you get a minute!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm talking too much ... but I keep forgetting to ask;
> 
> has anyone tried the breakfast meals made in a mason jar ahead of time?
> 
> ...


Breakfast in a Mason jar? I've seen the brownies and cakes in a jar but not breakfast. If you can find the link, I'd love to check it out!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning Gerslay happy Valentines Day.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've knitted several and sold them for $30 each at the ladies' water aerobics class.
> 
> (lie)


Bon...that's not a lie, you just MISREMEMBERED!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning Gerslay happy Valentines Day.


Morning Yarnie...Happy ♥ Day to you too!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> madonna is ... what can I say?


Bummed out?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> something have to share God Bless and happy valentines Day


LOVE this image Yarnie (I repeated it).

 Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you tried doubling the yarn?


Doubling the Sugar & Cream yarn? No, I do like the cloth using one strand.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know he does. We were visiting my son yesterday and "The Five" was on. We saw the o selfie and we all went wild. I hope in 2 years we can recover from this obamanation .


GREAT word play - Obamanation!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We'll just call you Brian. :XD:


Touche!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies (and gent)
> Illness kept me away from you all and my knitting too.... I`ve hardly done any, and you know that`s not like me. I had a particularly nasty tummy bug that lasted longer than it should`ve. I`m on the way to feeling better now. i`d feel a whole lot better if we didn`t have minus degree weather though. I will be so excited to see spring next month.
> I still have to find time to read some of these posts to catch up, I`m way behind. Sorry about that.
> 
> ...


Glad you made it back WBee - I missed you! It seems most of Denim Country got hit with the flu/stomach madness this season.

Glad your hubby found a hidden surprise for you.  Perhaps it is better to have a delayed surprise. You actually have a 'pair' of ornaments for decorating next year and no worries re a lack of response. I gave them to you for you, not a response. Luv ya. Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The press have started in on Scott Walker not finishing college to discredit him. The Prez is Harvard educated and does this with no backlash from the MSM. What's wrong with this picture?


You can always tell who the Dems are afraid of before the campaign even begins. The DNC will attempt to trash every viable candidate they believe could receive the nomination for the Repub party.

They've started on Jeb and Ben Carson will soon follow. The stuff they dug up on Romney was completely ridiculous, worrying what Mitt did when he was a teenager because they couldn't come up with anything else. So stupid and shows their desperation and tattle tail mentality. Sounds like some posters on KP.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I can't believe how many pages I'm _behind_. (theme of the day when I left)

Denim Country sure does chat a lot!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Two years ago, for Thanksgiving, I made a pumpkin pie, gluten free and sugar free. I used Splenda. It turned out to be the most putrid looking shade of pumpkin-green I ever saw. Couldn't even look at it, much less eat it. I threw it out pronto! :thumbdown:
> I don't know if splenda was to blame, but I've never used splenda again.


Weird. I often use 1/2 Splenda to 1/2 sugar when I bake Banana Bread. I don't notice any difference in coloring and like the taste and the cut calories. I have Truvia to try one day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> He must like some..., Axelrod, Emmanuel come to mind, off the top of my head. They helped put him in office. And, let us not forget the 'Nazi collaborator of yore', George Soros, who finances so many of <0's and leftist causes.


I pulled a Brian, Jokim, and misremembered and pulled a Clinton, too, and misspoke. I was thinking <0 doesn't like Israelis and typed Jews in error.

<0 LOVES any Jew who finances, big time, his campaign and agenda. You are spot on on that fact.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> All that exercising certainly has firmed up your butt, no wonder you flashed the paparazzi. :XD: :XD:


just couldn't help myself :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I heard that she was the hands-on, go-to person for day-to-day things. :shock:
> Yes, be very careful when making choices in the voting booth. Sometimes the consequences are life-threating to the country! :thumbdown:


Except we didn't vote Valerie in - I believe she has more power than <0 which makes her 0 and she is running and ruining our Country. :thumbdown:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> If she did know, she certainly would keep that information to herself. She doesn't need any/more competition?


I know you are holding out on us. That's OK, I'll remember this.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Jarrett is not the only one with Muslim or terrorist ties. A few in the admin have family members who are part of the Muslim brotherhood.


Don't forget Hillary's right hand, Huma, has connections to the brotherhood as well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> The zero (0) was KPG's idea, the < (less than) sign is mine.


we're a team!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> CB told me I needed to come back. It's been a crazy period for me and the family. My middle has been accepted to medical school. I'm still behind in my personal things but it's better than I was before. The twins continue to be a joy. My youngest is still in Afghanistan, which means that obama continues to be the liar he is.
> 
> Life goes on.


Hi Thumper! Good to hear from you again and to see the twins. They are so big and adorable. Best wishes for your serving son and my thanks.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> JOey you would have loved what happen today went in to get taxes done. Lady has been doing them for the last ten years.
> 
> I thought my husband was going to drop over on to the floor. Lady told him we would have to be paying in more this year. She made it seem that it would cause us to go into shock.
> Well I was not to worried, God would provide .
> ...


Did y'all hear <0 went after Staples, incorrectly mind you, for what <0 thought was Staples attempt to circumvent the system and costs of Obamanation care? Seems Staples didn't do what <0 accused them off. Probably Staples didn't contribute to <0's campaign coffers.

I wonder who will be next to be accused? The employer mandate is now having an impact. I hope Obamanation Care is struck down by the Supremes and dies a quick death.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> On a sad note, my brother in law passed. He was a troubled individual, as a his children.


Very sad to hear this, prayers be with you and the family.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning D&P friends, Happy Valentines Day.

Here`s my newest fave joke...it still makes me laugh.

*My doctor told me today that I was paranoid.
Well he didn`t exactly say it - but I could tell he was thinking it. *


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> For you and KPG on the lily pad


Loving the image of Bon and me in our frog costumes WCK!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> In her sleep - so funny, CB!!


That's what I thought too! Wouldn't that be great to accomplish knitting while we slept?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Those dish cloths are really addictive, aren't they? I'm about to start on my NaiNai one.
> Just finished GD's Bolero and can't be without a project (WIP), so a dc is a great 'go to' project to keep my hands busy. Thanks KPG for the pattern.♥ :thumbup:


 :thumbup: I've created a madness over NaiNai and haven't yet used one myself. :-D


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did y'all hear <0 went after Staples, incorrectly mind you, for what <0 thought was Staples attempt to circumvent the system and costs of Obamanation care? Seems Staples didn't do what <0 accused them off. Probably Staples didn't contribute to <0's campaign coffers.
> 
> I wonder who will be next to be accused? The employer mandate is now having an impact. I hope Obamanation Care is struck down by the Supremes and dies a quick death.


<0 I love it!

<0( Obama in a dunce cap!

Our Columbia/Harvard-educated President, is one of our worst and displays no evidence of being especially bright...so the dunce cap fits!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY ONE AND ALL.....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know . He is really reaping it. I don't think he will be able to show his face again on the news or public.


I predict Brian will have his nose straightened and show up again on a cable or some other channel and show.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It's huge and probably very old. We hated the thought of taking it down, but it's been losing quite a few branches whenever it gets windy and the area with red needles keeps growing and we're afraid it will eventually fall onto the house. They tree service is coming to take it down tomorrow morning.


That is a shame, I hate having to remove trees around our place but disease and trimming had us taking down some too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no. You are losing it? Will it take you shade away from the house?


How rude to ask WCK if she is losing it. :shock:

CB, please, hold back.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> we really have to stop meeting like this our husbands are going to get suspicious about all of us being on here.


My DH likes when I share some of our stories or laughs with him.

He is pretty special though and not jealous of any of you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Valentine's Day


so cute - the yarn bouquet!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Breakfast in a Mason jar? I've seen the brownies and cakes in a jar but not breakfast. If you can find the link, I'd love to check it out!


Here is the first video I watched and printed the recipes. A few days ago, five additional breakfast meals combos in a mason jar were posted on her blog.

I've only tried the strawberries/choc and loved it.

Tonight I'll make a banana and blueberry one to try. So packed with protein (I use the 12 grams of protein yogurt and protein powder rather than the chia seeds as that is what I had on hand).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

losing it - just requoted myself :shock:

Man, we sure do talk a LOT.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning D&P friends, Happy Valentines Day.
> 
> Here`s my newest fave joke...it still makes me laugh.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :-D  :lol:   :XD: :-D

so glad you are back WBee!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> <0 I love it!
> 
> <0( Obama in a dunce cap!
> 
> Our Columbia/Harvard-educated President, is one of our worst and displays no evidence of being especially bright...so the dunce cap fits!


We are on a roll! I used 0, Jokim added the less than sign and you drew on the dunce cap.

We're so special ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> HAPPY VALENTINES DAY ONE AND ALL.....


Cool heart images, G!

My present avatar is what I woke up to see this morning from my dear DH; I'd like to share my bouquet with Denim Country!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Happy Valentines Day to everyone. I got a card, flowers, and balloons this morning. DH and I will be going to dinner and a show this evening. Meanwhile, I will be knitting.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

This is our indoor/outdoor wireless temperature gauge. It was taken at 11.30 am and it`s -9 F outside already, and only 60 F inside.
brrrr
:thumbdown:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: :-D  :lol:   :XD: :-D
> 
> so glad you are back WBee!


Thanks darlin...so glad to be back...I missed you all
♥


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> But, but, but, you decided what to make for dessert, to buy what was needed for preparation, to prepare dessert and most important of all, not to eat it before their arrival. Now that's a lot of thought you put in for your guest's pleasure. :XD: :XD:


Thanks for your support Solo, your always there with wise words. I love the crusty edges of brownies, and they don't even miss them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The salt water will be much better for him. How's his nose? those rice or bean packs get pretty hot.


His nose is doing better. The house smells like peppermint. He still has the burn on his nose but he can breath a little better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Will probably take some shade away, but there are still a lot of other trees and it's at the side of the house where we don't spend much time. The ***** will have to find a new home though, I don't think they'll be very happy.


That is good it on the side of the house that doesn't need shade. It will feel funny until you get used to it being gone. Can it be given away for firewood? 
Do you still like your pellet stove?
The raccoons will have to find a new home.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> something have to share God Bless and happy valentines Day


Thanks Yarnie.♥


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Bumpy ♥♥
> I just switched on me and hubbys electric throws on the bed, and I will be climbing into bed doing some knitting as soon as it warms up.
> I have my knitting ready, my cable needle, a huge floor pillow (that hubby uses to watch tv in the living room) so I`m propped up in bed, and my wireless headphones so I can listen to Mark Levin while I knit.
> I haven`t stopped shivering all day, and tomorrow night and all next week will be even colder with minus temps all week
> Now I know why bears hibernate during the winter.


Good to hear you are better. It's a complete white out here, lake effect snow is drifting and temps are dipping down to ridiculous levels. Keep warm Wendy, Spring will be here before long :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Chilly here, and going to get chillier. The TV weather people are all excited, we may get a dusting of snow today. Then they are beyond thrilled about next week.....a 'potentially' big storm on Tuesday. I know it will probably not occur. But last year we had a huge storm that crippled the Commonwealth, even I stayed home for a few days. But the good thing is, it will be gone in a week and the kids will have some fun in it.
> 
> ttfn


We are expecting it Sunday night. I will let you know if it comes your way. I know the weather people must get kick back from the bread and milk sellers. :lol: Because they are warning 1 " of snow or ice. I will take the snow but they can keep the ice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did y'all hear <0 went after Staples, incorrectly mind you, for what <0 thought was Staples attempt to circumvent the system and costs of Obamanation care? Seems Staples didn't do what <0 accused them off. Probably Staples didn't contribute to <0's campaign coffers.
> 
> I wonder who will be next to be accused? The employer mandate is now having an impact. I hope Obamanation Care is struck down by the Supremes and dies a quick death.


Yes I heard it and saw the tape. Did you see him snarl his lips when he was speaking? 
He is out to ruin our nation. I am glad Staples shouted back at him for his usual lying self.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning D&P friends, Happy Valentines Day.
> 
> Here`s my newest fave joke...it still makes me laugh.
> 
> ...


Funny and cute. I may have to share that on FB. Thanks WeBee. You must be feeling better. Are you warm yet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How rude to ask WCK if she is losing it. :shock:
> 
> CB, please, hold back.


  :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> CB told me I needed to come back. It's been a crazy period for me and the family. My middle has been accepted to medical school. I'm still behind in my personal things but it's better than I was before. The twins continue to be a joy. My youngest is still in Afghanistan, which means that obama continues to be the liar he is.
> 
> Life goes on.


Welcome back Thumper, glad you found some time to post. The babies are so precious, and they look very happy being read to on Grampy's lap. Congrats to your middle son's accomplishments and a deep heart felt thanks to your Soldier.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This is our indoor/outdoor wireless temperature gauge. It was taken at 11.30 am and it`s -9 F outside already, and only 60 F inside.
> brrrr
> :thumbdown:


Oh gosh. That is way to cold. How are your pipes?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny and cute. I may have to share that on FB. Thanks WeBee. You must be feeling better. *Are you warm yet?*


I wish Bumpy.
With the temperature dropping into the double digit minus territory tonight, we might lose power because of the heavy winds later this evening.
Hubby took our friend to a gas station in another county this morning so his friend could get cheap propane for his heater in case of power outages. So if we do lose power we know where to go to get warm.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I wish Bumpy.
> With the temperature dropping into the double digit minus territory tonight, we might lose power because of the heavy winds later this evening.
> Hubby took our friend to a gas station in another county this morning so his friend could get cheap propane for his heater in case of power outages. So if we do lose power we know where to go to get warm.


That is good you will have a warm place if you do lose power. Y'all are real pioneers.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> On a sad note, my brother in law passed. He was a troubled individual, as a his children.


Sorry to hear that, some just can't find their way no matter what you do, or how much you help...it is their destiny.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Happy Valentines Day to everyone. I got a card, flowers, and balloons this morning. DH and I will be going to dinner and a show this evening.  Meanwhile, I will be knitting.


Yes, Happy Valentines Day D&P. From my DH...a box of candy, card and dinner at Rulli's tonight. If the bad weather lets up.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning D&P friends, Happy Valentines Day.
> 
> Here`s my newest fave joke...it still makes me laugh.
> 
> ...


FUNNY Wendy, here one back...

Knock Knock.....Who's there....Arthur....Arthur Who.....
Arthur anymore cookies.

corny but it makes me laugh.....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The zero (0) was KPG's idea, the < (less than) sign is mine.


It's a great idea! Caught on fast, too.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Have a day filled with happiness and hope.
Talk later


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> For the way one feels when using it, perhaps they should name it 'Pepto Dismal'!  :XD: :-D
> Lame, aren't I? :XD:


I think you're right on the money.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> FUNNY Wendy, here one back...
> 
> Knock Knock.....Who's there....Arthur....Arthur Who.....
> Arthur anymore cookies.
> ...


LOL gali...here`s another one...

My pet mouse Elvis died
He was caught in a trap


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It's a great idea! Caught on fast, too.


I like it too. It's so politically Correct :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> LOL gali...here`s another one...
> 
> My pet mouse Elvis died
> He was caught in a trap


I love it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh gosh. That is way to cold. How are your pipes?


We`re into our second day of no water because of frozen pipes


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> OMG. What can I tell you?
> 
> We were on vacation in Colorado last week. I was never so glad to be back to work on the following Monday. I needed the rest!


I understand that one! No twins here, but a lot of toddlers!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> On a sad note, my brother in law passed. He was a troubled individual, as a his children.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm missing something - what is funny about the auto shop and needles 13 and 1?
> 
> For you and KPG on the lily pad


Oh, cute!

I said I'd lost a needle, size 7, probably left at the auto shop. KPG said how inconsiderate of me - they only use 13 and 1 and the auto shop!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is just terrible! GRRRR Bonn can you cuss for me? Never mind I will do it *%&^$


Well done, CB. :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Take your winter clothes to the track meet in the morning. Do you have ear muffs and gloves. Take a blankie. I know you have many that you have made. You could take some hot cocoa and eat a brownie while you are watching the meet. Have fun with the gs. Sweet dreams. XX


Great advice - all of it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I didn't know you were still running in the track meet. wow I am in press. Make sure your blanket is not the plug in type. The cord may not be long enough when you meet the track.
> 
> Nite Bon God Bless. Yes those quilter ladys have taken him away from us. Can't blame them he is good at quilting too.


Yes, I've always been a good runner. Today I did a mile in 5minutes 34 seconds. Not my best time.

Second race in a half-hour. just leaving. Sun was so bright and beautiful - we were comfortable in spite of the temp. In forties now, I'm sure.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I heard it and saw the tape. Did you see him snarl his lips when he was speaking?
> He is out to ruin our nation. I am glad Staples shouted back at him for his usual lying self.


Me too - Staples didn't let him pull a Brian.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> FUNNY Wendy, here one back...
> 
> Knock Knock.....Who's there....Arthur....Arthur Who.....
> Arthur anymore cookies.
> ...


Funny, you ask. Have have another bag of cookies, so will have a cookie contest.

Get ready ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> LOL gali...here`s another one...
> 
> My pet mouse Elvis died
> He was caught in a trap


... groan :roll:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> We`re into our second day of no water because of frozen pipes


OK, so I need to hear if there is a permanent solution to fix your pipes WBee? Is there a way? I cannot imagine what you have to do and keep going through. Anyway to cover, conceal, insulate, move what you have. I don't understand why they keep freezing and if there is anything that can be done to help.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Since we're talking about the virtues of mixes, I'd like to share a little "recipe" with you. I love to make brownies. And I am not known for my expertise in the kitchen, but people do seem to love my brownies. One of my former co-workers begs for them, gets others to ask me to send him some, and brags about them to others - so of course, he gets brownies whenever he asks.
> 
> The thing is - a friend of mine who is a great cook gave me a recipe for scratch brownies with chocolate icing and chocolate chips. I must say I have scrounged parts of her recipe just like they strip cars for parts.
> 
> ...


I too get along famously with Betty and Duncan. Over the years they have become BFF's. To change up your recipe try some mint chocolate chips in your brownies. They have always been a crowd pleaser for me. Also 1/2 & 1/2 with chocolate and white chocolate chips.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Got what I wanted for Valentines day. Ahug a love you and a kiss. Worth more then any gift.

Was going to take me out for dinner tonight. Not going to happen.High Winds from the north. Even rock car when sitting still. Six degrees with winds don't know what temp it is. Don't care am not going out again. 

WeBee not again no water gee bet you will be glad when spring comes. Stay warm , well as warm as one can with this cold.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> CB told me I needed to come back. It's been a crazy period for me and the family. My middle has been accepted to medical school. I'm still behind in my personal things but it's better than I was before. The twins continue to be a joy. My youngest is still in Afghanistan, which means that obama continues to be the liar he is.
> 
> Life goes on.


Your G-twins are beautiful. They are getting so big. Good to see you back.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I too get along famously with Betty and Duncan. Over the years they have become BFF's. To change up your recipe try some mint chocolate chips in your brownies. They have always been a crowd pleaser for me. Also 1/2 & 1/2 with chocolate and white chocolate chips.


What about Mr. Hershey Or MR. Nestle with out them what good would life be. They are more then BBF's. I want them to adopt me. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thanks for your support Solo, your always there with wise words. I love the crusty edges of brownies, and they don't even miss them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh yes minus crusty edges are the only way to serve brownies.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> We all know that Walker is just the beginning of the left ragging and lying . Really want Ben Carson to run.
> 
> Don't need a college degree to have common sense.That has been lacking in this administation.
> 
> Has to fly to California to sign a bill about internet. Wouldn't want to do it in the white house. Heck that would mean no photo ops, or spend money or just want everyone to know how great a man he is.


It is such a joke- Obama stating that climate change is one of the biggest threats to this country's security. If he really believes that then why is he always flying off to (pick a city) instead of giving his speech from the WH? Has anyone tabulated Obama's carbon footprint? I think his is larger than Al Gore's. :XD: :XD: :XD: He could always have photo ops staged at the WH the way they did with the "doctors in their white coats" in the Rose Garden when he was pitching Obamacare.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> please use your inside post, your awfully loud ya know and some are getting their beauty sleep right now.
> 
> You don't see Bon using her outside post on here.
> 
> You really need to get a bite of control there lady.


Now be careful Yarnie. CB might just decide not to post here because you scolded her. She'll have to think about just where and when to use her outside post.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> No. You're right, I'm wide awake now and chuckling so hard the cough is coming back. Kleenex is making a profit on this household. :XD: :wink:


I just read your post Jokim and right below it is an ad for Boogie Wipes - it's all about the snot. How funny & appropriate is that? :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You can always tell who the Dems are afraid of before the campaign even begins. The DNC will attempt to trash every viable candidate they believe could receive the nomination for the Repub party.
> 
> They've started on Jeb and Ben Carson will soon follow. The stuff they dug up on Romney was completely ridiculous, worrying what Mitt did when he was a teenager because they couldn't come up with anything else. So stupid and shows their desperation and tattle tail mentality. Sounds like some posters on KP.


The Republicans need to stop this BS before it gets worse and the public buys into it. Either start on who they think the Dems will run or come back with the truth about what the Dems are ragging on. Compare the Repub to the Dem potential candidate and show who the better candidate is. Why are the Repubs such wussies when it comes to standing up for your candidate?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did y'all hear <0 went after Staples, incorrectly mind you, for what <0 thought was Staples attempt to circumvent the system and costs of Obamanation care? Seems Staples didn't do what <0 accused them off. Probably Staples didn't contribute to <0's campaign coffers.
> 
> I wonder who will be next to be accused? The employer mandate is now having an impact. I hope Obamanation Care is struck down by the Supremes and dies a quick death.


Don't forget that Staples was taken over by Bain Capital when Romney was in charge and they turned Staples around. Maybe that was why Obama chose Staples. Obama is always getting his digs in.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to tell a funny on Dh. You know he was sick right after I was sick. He has been sneezing and blowing his nose like crazy. He slept upstairs and I slept downstairs in my chair because of my ears. He was so stuffed up. I had a sock that I had rice in to heat up. I heated it up in the microwave for him , then I sprinkled peppermint oil on it so he could breath.I got up the next morning and he had a big burn on his nose from the rice pack I heated up. It had burned his nose. Poor baby. He has been addicted to over the counter nose spray forever. I kept telling him he poisoned himself. We had the vaporizer going night and day. The dr called him in some meds. He was so afraid he would run out. He told me as I was tucking him in for the night he was going to call the dr in the morning and tell them the dog ate his pills. LOl I said no you are not you are going in to see her. He went in yesterday and loaded him up with new meds and told him he needed to see a specialist. I had already made him get an appointment. She told he need to get off the nose spray it messed up the lining in the nose. So thankful she told him what I have been telling him for years. I made him some saltwater to full an old nose spray bottle. He has been using it for 3 days. No nose spray for 2 days now. Yay he has broken his addiction. He told me tonight he was calling his saltwater spray his E-cigarette. LOL


Good for him!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here is the first video I watched and printed the recipes. A few days ago, five additional breakfast meals combos in a mason jar were posted on her blog.
> 
> I've only tried the strawberries/choc and loved it.
> 
> ...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It is such a joke- Obama stating that climate change is one of the biggest threats to this country's security. If he really believes that then why is he always flying off to (pick a city) instead of giving his speech from the WH? Has anyone tabulated Obama's carbon footprint? I think his is larger than Al Gore's. :XD: :XD: :XD: He could always have photo ops staged at the WH the way they did with the "doctors in their white coats" in the Rose Garden when he was pitching Obamacare.


Never forget his blah blah blah from between the styrofoam columns of the pretend Greek Temple. It's still all 'staged.' nothing more than a circus act


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Thanks for your support Solo, your always there with wise words. I love the crusty edges of brownies, and they don't even miss them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


The crusty edges are my favorite too. I also love the end pieces of home made bread.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Bon...that's not a lie, you just MISREMEMBERED!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


You always have my back, Gerslay!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The Republicans need to stop this BS before it gets worse and the public buys into it. Either start on who they think the Dems will run or come back with the truth about what the Dems are ragging on. Compare the Repub to the Dem potential candidate and show who the better candidate is. Why are the Repubs such wussies when it comes to standing up for your candidate?


I believe as you do Solo. The Repub candidates need to correct and answer to the falsehoods against them and hopefully some Repub Pacs will expose some dirt (truthful) on the Dem candidates. The Republs are always too 'nice' in my opinion. Romney had <0 by the you-know-what and was too much of a gentleman to challenge the sitting President re Benghazi especially in the debate which lost him the election (along with Candy Crowley - a Lib).

There is so much negative and truthfully bad stuff on Hillary, electing a Repub Candidate should be an easy victory this time around. Watch the Repubs screw, hopefully not fatally, even this one up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Bon...that's not a lie, you just MISREMEMBERED!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


You always have my back, Gerslay! I am certainly in (innocent of ALL wrongdoing. (Need the halo icon.)


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> What about Mr. Hershey Or MR. Nestle with out them what good would life be. They are more then BBF's. I want them to adopt me. :shock:


I like them too. A girl can never have to many boxes of fun in the pantry. ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Bummed out?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Don't forget that Staples was taken over by Bain Capital when Romney was in charge and they turned Staples around. Maybe that was why Obama chose Staples. Obama is always getting his digs in.


True - except Romney left his part of control/venture capitalism with Staples long ago. <0 is also desperate and is now doing and saying anything because he no longer has to worry about an election so he is showing his true liberal/progressive colors.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Except we didn't vote Valerie in - I believe she has more power than <0 which makes her 0 and she is running and ruining our Country. :thumbdown:


I know I"ve said this before, but hey - I'm out of ideas.

Obama is the Manchurian Candidate, and ValGal is his mother.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning D&P friends, Happy Valentines Day.
> 
> Here`s my newest fave joke...it still makes me laugh.
> 
> ...


Made me laugh, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning D&P friends, Happy Valentines Day.
> 
> Here`s my newest fave joke...it still makes me laugh.
> 
> ...


Made me laugh, too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I liked the salads in a jar. I'm going to be spending some time on her site it all looks so good.


I just made banana/peanut butter/pecans overnight breakfast in jars for tomorrow.

I loved the first I made and will be trying lots more on her site too. Everything looks good and healthy and easy.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are expecting it Sunday night. I will let you know if it comes your way. I know the weather people must get kick back from the bread and milk sellers. :lol: Because they are warning 1 " of snow or ice. I will take the snow but they can keep the ice.


They already changed our forecast. We were expecting the same as you CB, but now it will move south of us. We should only get some light freezing rain. I have already put the outside broom back in it's place in the garage (it was placed near the front door in anticipation of the 1" of snow). I have also put the hair dryer back in the bathroom - it was to blow the snow off the windshield. Rats, undoing all my preparation is so tiresome. I'm exhausted. Cake and a nap is on the agenda this afternoon. HAHAHAHAHA

All of you eastern D&Pers be careful in the wake of this latest storm. Snuggle up and stay warm.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I know I"ve said this before, but hey - I'm out of ideas.
> 
> Obama is the Manchurian Candidate, and ValGal is his mother.


yes, and yes, worth repeating, ribbit!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> HAPPY VALENTINES DAY ONE AND ALL.....


So pretty! Same to you, G!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My DH likes when I share some of our stories or laughs with him.
> 
> He is pretty special though and not jealous of any of you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cool heart images, G!
> 
> My present avatar is what I woke up to see this morning from my dear DH; I'd like to share my bouquet with Denim Country!


Beautiful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We`re into our second day of no water because of frozen pipes


Oh, no!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What about Mr. Hershey Or MR. Nestle with out them what good would life be. They are more then BBF's. I want them to adopt me. :shock:


I use both Hershey and Nestle chips (Hersh and Ness)to me.

I lived in Hershey, PA for awhile. Let me tell you that the aroma most mornings was divine. I didn't mind being awoken by the smell of chocolate cooking at 4AM. The other days, not so much. There were many farms around Hershey and that aroma was not nearly as pleasant.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I too get along famously with Betty and Duncan. Over the years they have become BFF's. To change up your recipe try some mint chocolate chips in your brownies. They have always been a crowd pleaser for me. Also 1/2 & 1/2 with chocolate and white chocolate chips.


I see I'm not the only one. It's nice to find easy ways to fancy up a recipe.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What about Mr. Hershey Or MR. Nestle with out them what good would life be. They are more then BBF's. I want them to adopt me. :shock:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I just read your post Jokim and right below it is an ad for Boogie Wipes - it's all about the snot. How funny & appropriate is that? :XD: :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The Republicans need to stop this BS before it gets worse and the public buys into it. Either start on who they think the Dems will run or come back with the truth about what the Dems are ragging on. Compare the Repub to the Dem potential candidate and show who the better candidate is. Why are the Repubs such wussies when it comes to standing up for your candidate?


Boy, THAT's a great question.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Don't forget that Staples was taken over by Bain Capital when Romney was in charge and they turned Staples around. Maybe that was why Obama chose Staples. Obama is always getting his digs in.


I'll bet your right. And the tables were turned.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OK, I think I now need an intervention. After reading so much about brownies, I had to use the Betty Crocker box (with Hershey's syrup package included) in the cabinet and make some brownies. (No, I did NOT buy the mix, DH did). I've never made brownies with the syrup (or choc bits) before. Sounds interesting.

Who here will help me - this group is having too much impact on my well being, I mean diet. :-D


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I believe as you do Solo. The Repub candidates need to correct and answer to the falsehoods against them and hopefully some Repub Pacs will expose some dirt (truthful) on the Dem candidates. The Republs are always too 'nice' in my opinion. Romney had <0 by the you-know-what and was too much of a gentleman to challenge the sitting President re Benghazi especially in the debate which lost him the election (along with Candy Crowley - a Lib).
> 
> There is so much negative and truthfully bad stuff on Hillary, electing a Repub Candidate should be an easy victory this time around. Watch the Repubs screw, hopefully not fatally, even this one up.


What Romney did, or better yet, didn't do is the reason I wouldn't vote for him if he decided to run again. I wouldn't trust him not to throw the election away again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Beautiful!


I was so delighted and surprised when I saw them this morning. Normally, I don't receive roses as other flowers are my favorite - but they sure are pretty.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I use both Hershey and Nestle chips (Hersh and Ness)to me.
> 
> I lived in Hershey, PA for awhile. Let me tell you that the aroma most mornings was divine. I didn't mind being awoken by the smell of chocolate cooking at 4AM. The other days, not so much. There were many farms around Hershey and that aroma was not nearly as pleasant.


I love Hershey, PA, and the park and the street lights! Visited there a few times, I'm sorry our paths never crossed there; would've bought you a cup of Hershey's Cocoa.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> What Romney did, or better yet, didn't do is the reason I wouldn't vote for him if he decided to run again. I wouldn't trust him not to throw the election away again.


I know. I gave his campaign $ twice and attend an event we were invited to and was able to say a few words in exchange with him. I believed he would have been an extraordinary President, one of our top three. However, I do not wish him to run again, and I don't believe he will again. I'm now hoping for Cruz or Walker at this point.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cancel my sweet tooth intervention! It smells too good around here.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:



> I know. I gave his campaign $ twice and attend an event we were invited to and was able to say a few words in exchange with him. I believed he would have been an extraordinary President, one of our top three. However, I do not wish him to run again, and I don't believe he will again. I'm now hoping for Cruz or Walker at this point.


I would love a Cruz/Walker or vice versa ticket in 2016.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

*Cookie Contest!*

We had lunch at Eddie's Burger Joint in downtown Banff. We had seen a Volkswagon Bug done up like a hamburger driving around advertising Eddie's and learned they are known for their fantastic burgers and speciality drinks.

You can order from the menu or use a marker and build your own burger from a list of options - it _is_ a great place for burgers and was fun to make our own order.

The bartender gave me a sample of their most famous drink - a twist on a bloody Mary that was hot, _hot_, *HOT*. I cannot remember now what all was in it but it was good.

Anyway, after our burger and hand-cut fries meal, what we were given for an after dinner treat?

I have Pumpkin Cheesecake of Apple Caramel Cookie Prize for the correct answer and a picture proof of the answer.

Warning; this could be a tough one to answer ... I'm really going to try to post more pics of our vacation to my photo thread in the next few days. I'll let you know if/when I do.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

A red velvet cake in a heart shape with a chocolate sauce?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They already changed our forecast. We were expecting the same as you CB, but now it will move south of us. We should only get some light freezing rain. I have already put the outside broom back in it's place in the garage (it was placed near the front door in anticipation of the 1" of snow). I have also put the hair dryer back in the bathroom - it was to blow the snow off the windshield. Rats, undoing all my preparation is so tiresome. I'm exhausted. Cake and a nap is on the agenda this afternoon. HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> All of you eastern D&Pers be careful in the wake of this latest storm. Snuggle up and stay warm.


It was so beautiful today here. I had to strip down to my sleeveless t-shirt. We are now suppose to get .06 inches of snow. I don't think I need anything but some soup and bread. Cake is good too. I hope we don't have any thing. But the scare from the media is set. 
:shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, I think I now need an intervention. After reading so much about brownies, I had to use the Betty Crocker box (with Hershey's syrup package included) in the cabinet and make some brownies. (No, I did NOT buy the mix, DH did). I've never made brownies with the syrup (or choc bits) before. Sounds interesting.
> 
> Who here will help me - this group is having too much impact on my well being, I mean diet. :-D


Sorry I can't. I just ate half of my Valentines candy. Maybe after it is gone I can help you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow is the wind howling

I saw some snow, at least 1/16th of an inch. The lights flickered, so flashlights are handy. Fire in the wood burning stove, and so life is good.

ttfn


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Wow is the wind howling
> 
> I saw some snow, at least 1/16th of an inch. The lights flickered, so flashlights are handy. Fire in the wood burning stove, and so life is good.
> 
> ttfn


The wind is howling here too LTL, and we got about 6 inches of snow on the ground. I`m getting so nervous because my son has to work tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The wind is howling here too LTL, and we got about 6 inches of snow on the ground. I`m getting so nervous because my son has to work tonight.


Prayers for your son WeBee.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Prayers for your son WeBee.


Thanks so much Bumpy. He got to work ok, he just phoned here. He said the roads were absolutely terrible...even with all the snow ploughs and gritters out on the roads.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You always have my back, Gerslay! I am certainly in (innocent of ALL wrongdoing. (Need the halo icon.)


How do you use those parentheses again? :shock: :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I use both Hershey and Nestle chips (Hersh and Ness)to me.
> 
> I lived in Hershey, PA for awhile. Let me tell you that the aroma most mornings was divine. I didn't mind being awoken by the smell of chocolate cooking at 4AM. The other days, not so much. There were many farms around Hershey and that aroma was not nearly as pleasant.


Mmmmmm.....that sounds lovely. The chocolate, not the farms.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, I think I now need an intervention. After reading so much about brownies, I had to use the Betty Crocker box (with Hershey's syrup package included) in the cabinet and make some brownies. (No, I did NOT buy the mix, DH did). I've never made brownies with the syrup (or choc bits) before. Sounds interesting.
> 
> Who here will help me - this group is having too much impact on my well being, I mean diet. :-D


There is no help here - at least not from my computer! I'm hopeless.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Cookie Contest!*
> 
> We had lunch at Eddie's Burger Joint in downtown Banff. We had seen a Volkswagon Bug done up like a hamburger driving around advertising Eddie's and learned they are known for their fantastic burgers and speciality drinks.
> 
> ...


You were given death-by-chocolate dessert on the house! :?:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was so beautiful today here. I had to strip down to my sleeveless t-shirt. We are now suppose to get .06 inches of snow. I don't think I need anything but some soup and bread. Cake is good too. I hope we don't have any thing. But the scare from the media is set.
> :shock: :roll:


They say we might get some snow on Monday, then changed it to North Georgia. Still a question mark.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks so much Bumpy. He got to work ok, he just phoned here. He said the roads were absolutely terrible...even with all the snow ploughs and gritters out on the roads.


I am glad WeBee. I know how you love your boys.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

So sleepy - must be the fresh air. I went to church tonight - Sarah was an altar server. Now I can sleep in tomorrow and stay in all day long. 

I hope to knit, but my finger started hurting again when I woke up thismorning. It feels like it's very chapped, but it's not. I realized that it's right where the yarn rubs continuously - that might be the reason. If I can't knit, I"ll read or maybe even write some poetry. 

That's tomorrow. For now - soft pillow, warm blanket, zzzzzzzzz.....
Sweet dreams.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Double post again! I am losing my computer skills - messed up parentheses, double posts three times today. 

Uh-oh - old computer just started making weird noises again. Turning that one off before it blows up!

Good night again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> His nose is doing better. The house smells like peppermint. He still has the burn on his nose but he can breath a little better.


 :thumbup: Peppermint is good! Peppermint tea will help to settle tummies too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good it on the side of the house that doesn't need shade. It will feel funny until you get used to it being gone. Can it be given away for firewood?
> Do you still like your pellet stove?
> The raccoons will have to find a new home.


It felt so strange coming down the driveway and seeing the logs where the tree used to be. DH said the utility room/pantry was so bright this afternoon, so it will be warmer and brighter in there and the garage window will also allow more light in. I'll take some "after" pics tomorrow.

The faller gave us a better rate and he and his crew will take the wood. They've already taken a trailer of smaller logs. One of the fellows wanted 8 foot lengths so there is a huge part of the trunk that he will use.

We love the pellet stove; the heat is even and spreads through most of the main floor. It burns very clean and there is almost no ash to get rid of. The only downside is that it doesn't work if the power goes out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Good to hear you are better. It's a complete white out here, lake effect snow is drifting and temps are dipping down to ridiculous levels. Keep warm Wendy, Spring will be here before long :thumbup:


Sorry about the white out Gali; did it change your dinner plans? Hope you weren't stuck eating cake and brownies with only DH to help? :XD: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I wish Bumpy.
> With the temperature dropping into the double digit minus territory tonight, we might lose power because of the heavy winds later this evening.
> Hubby took our friend to a gas station in another county this morning so his friend could get cheap propane for his heater in case of power outages. So if we do lose power we know where to go to get warm.


Hope you kept your power Wendy. Since you're still recovering important to stay warm.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks so much Bumpy. He got to work ok, he just phoned here. He said the roads were absolutely terrible...even with all the snow ploughs and gritters out on the roads.


Glad your son made it safely to work Wendy and hope he's also back home safe and sound very soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> So sleepy - must be the fresh air. I went to church tonight - Sarah was an altar server. Now I can sleep in tomorrow and stay in all day long.
> 
> I hope to knit, but my finger started hurting again when I woke up thismorning. It feels like it's very chapped, but it's not. I realized that it's right where the yarn rubs continuously - that might be the reason. If I can't knit, I"ll read or maybe even write some poetry.
> 
> ...


A creative day for you Bonnie - which ever way it turns out! Maybe another story for your grands too.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

The wind is howling. And I can't remember the last time it was this cold, and I don't get cold easily. The lights flickered last night, but never lost power.

Ripped out a project. It was going to be a cowl, but when I got four inches done, I realized it was never going to fit over my head. I reread the directions and I casted on the right number. I am positive they meant for to us to cast on 174 stitches not 74. It was only 20" in diameter. I started something different that I had made before and knew it was the right size. Oh well, no big deal.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I live south of Galli, and we had flurries, not a whiteout. DH went to take a Valentine's Day card and treat to his Mom and I got ready to go out to eat. When DH got home, he had stopped at Meijers and got a good deal on king crab and another crab similar to stone crab. He bought it for later, but I took one look at it and decided i didn't want to go out in the cold weather. So, we stayed home and had shrimp cocktails, salads, king crab, asparagus, and strawberries for dessert. It was perfect! We watched Black Sails, which is a great pirate series on Starzz. We also watched an old movie. 

It's amazing to me that as I have gotten older I like eating at home more, but then my DH cooks. If I was doing all the cooking, I would probably wanted to go out and be served.

I think I heard on the news that northern Indiana was under a mandatory emergency edict to stay home due to the cold weather. I have to check if it applies to central Indiana.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Brrrrrr! It was 10F when I got up at 7 and its still 10F! The wind howled all night and the lights flickered but there's been no precip and the power stayed on. Its a good morning for church by cable!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I live south of Galli, and we had flurries, not a whiteout. DH went to take a Valentine's Day card and treat to his Mom and I got ready to go out to eat. When DH got home, he had stopped at Meijers and got a good deal on king crab and another crab similar to stone crab. He bought it for later, but I took one look at it and decided i didn't want to go out in the cold weather. So, we stayed home and had shrimp cocktails, salads, king crab, asparagus, and strawberries for dessert. It was perfect! We watched Black Sails, which is a great pirate series on Starzz. We also watched an old movie.
> 
> It's amazing to me that as I have gotten older I like eating at home more, but then my DH cooks. If I was doing all the cooking, I would probably wanted to go out and be served.
> 
> I think I heard on the news that northern Indiana was under a mandatory emergency edict to stay home due to the cold weather. I have to check if it applies to central Indiana.


Sounds like a delicious meal and lovely evening to me. I've always been a homebody and my favorite thing to do is to stay home. I like to cook and dh likes to cleanup so it works out great for us. We had a roast chicken, mashed potatoes, butternut squash, gravy, cran sauce and mixed berries for dessert. You can guess what we're having tonight!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It felt so strange coming down the driveway and seeing the logs where the tree used to be. DH said the utility room/pantry was so bright this afternoon, so it will be warmer and brighter in there and the garage window will also allow more light in. I'll take some "after" pics tomorrow.
> 
> The faller gave us a better rate and he and his crew will take the wood. They've already taken a trailer of smaller logs. One of the fellows wanted 8 foot lengths so there is a huge part of the trunk that he will use.
> 
> We love the pellet stove; the heat is even and spreads through most of the main floor. It burns very clean and there is almost no ash to get rid of. The only downside is that it doesn't work if the power goes out.


The sequoia is such a beautiful tree...its sad when you have to take one down. Have you seen the General Sherman in CA? Its 275' tall and estimated to be 2500 years old. I haven't seen it, but its on my bucket list!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I live south of Galli, and we had flurries, not a whiteout. DH went to take a Valentine's Day card and treat to his Mom and I got ready to go out to eat. When DH got home, he had stopped at Meijers and got a good deal on king crab and another crab similar to stone crab. He bought it for later, but I took one look at it and decided i didn't want to go out in the cold weather. So, we stayed home and had shrimp cocktails, salads, king crab, asparagus, and strawberries for dessert. It was perfect! We watched Black Sails, which is a great pirate series on Starzz. We also watched an old movie.
> 
> It's amazing to me that as I have gotten older I like eating at home more, but then my DH cooks. If I was doing all the cooking, I would probably wanted to go out and be served.
> 
> I think I heard on the news that northern Indiana was under a mandatory emergency edict to stay home due to the cold weather. I have to check if it applies to central Indiana.


That sounds like a lovely dinner and evening.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Brrrrrr! It was 10F when I got up at 7 and its still 10F! The wind howled all night and the lights flickered but there's been no precip and the power stayed on. Its a good morning for church by cable!


Here in GA it was 21 at 9 this morning. It's 26 now, with sunshine and a brilliant blue sky and birds singing. It's so pretty - but if the air stirs even a little, it feels like ice on your face.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is another brownie recipe to try. Solo can make it with her Hersey's brand of Nutella. http://www.chef-in-training.com/2015/02/nutella-brownies/
Off to get ready for church. First time in a month. 
See y'all later. Brr is going to drop 50 degrees from yesterday. Maybe I can wear a coat. Second time this year.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry about the white out Gali; did it change your dinner plans? Hope you weren't stuck eating cake and brownies with only DH to help? :XD: :lol:


Only emergency vehicle was allow on the roads. We called Rulli's and they were open, so we broke the law and went to dinner. HAHAHA. We are Brazen Hillbilly's. We past 3 horse and buggy and there were a few cars and pick-ups on the road. The high winds had stopped and all that was left were drifts, lake effect snow and low temps. We came home to brownies, cake and a glass of wine. :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Double post again! I am losing my computer skills - messed up parentheses, double posts three times today.
> 
> Uh-oh - old computer just started making weird noises again. Turning that one off before it blows up!
> 
> Good night again.


Hoping you don't hear there she blows with computer.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It felt so strange coming down the driveway and seeing the logs where the tree used to be. DH said the utility room/pantry was so bright this afternoon, so it will be warmer and brighter in there and the garage window will also allow more light in. I'll take some "after" pics tomorrow.
> 
> The faller gave us a better rate and he and his crew will take the wood. They've already taken a trailer of smaller logs. One of the fellows wanted 8 foot lengths so there is a huge part of the trunk that he will use.
> 
> We love the pellet stove; the heat is even and spreads through most of the main floor. It burns very clean and there is almost no ash to get rid of. The only downside is that it doesn't work if the power goes out.


I've heard pellet stoves are great. I see people buying the pellets at the farm store. We have GeoThermal heat. A furnace in the basement and a furnace in the attic. Sounds like the downed tree really changed your landscape. More sunshine will be good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Only emergency vehicle was allow on the roads. We called Rulli's and they were open, so we broke the law and went to dinner. HAHAHA. We are Brazen Hillbilly's. We past 3 horse and buggy and there were a few cars and pick-ups on the road. The high winds had stopped and all that was left were drifts, lake effect snow and low temps. We came home to brownies, cake and a glass of wine. :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Brave soul, going out. Guess what I'm not . Warnings out from last night into today, temps in the cold colder range. Not going out there. Hubby ask if got the paper this morning. Yeah right not with it being colder then cold 30 below I don't need paper that bad. God only gave me a small nose on this body and am not about to freeze it off.
Sounds like you still had good time Gali . How do Amish stay warm in their buggies?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It felt so strange coming down the driveway and seeing the logs where the tree used to be. DH said the utility room/pantry was so bright this afternoon, so it will be warmer and brighter in there and the garage window will also allow more light in. I'll take some "after" pics tomorrow.
> 
> The faller gave us a better rate and he and his crew will take the wood. They've already taken a trailer of smaller logs. One of the fellows wanted 8 foot lengths so there is a huge part of the trunk that he will use.
> 
> We love the pellet stove; the heat is even and spreads through most of the main floor. It burns very clean and there is almost no ash to get rid of. The only downside is that it doesn't work if the power goes out.


Bet the man who wanted logs as he is a wood turner, making bowls and such. Should ask him if he does and see if he could not make you one as memory of tree. 
Heard pellet stove are wonderful. Thought about it once but village has a law against them in village here. We had to remove wood stove as insurance got to high. Miss it, put bricks on top of stove when boys were home and then put them in their bed to warm the beds up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> The wind is howling. And I can't remember the last time it was this cold, and I don't get cold easily. The lights flickered last night, but never lost power.
> 
> Ripped out a project. It was going to be a cowl, but when I got four inches done, I realized it was never going to fit over my head. I reread the directions and I casted on the right number. I am positive they meant for to us to cast on 174 stitches not 74. It was only 20" in diameter. I started something different that I had made before and knew it was the right size. Oh well, no big deal.


Heard a lot of power out in your area glad to hear you did not have that too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Eight more weeks till spring begins come on spring. We all need it don't we.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hoping you don't hear there she blows with computer.


It's the old one, and every now and then it rattles and whizzes. I really should get my old blanket plans and drawings on a disk to save on the new computer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I live south of Galli, and we had flurries, not a whiteout. DH went to take a Valentine's Day card and treat to his Mom and I got ready to go out to eat. When DH got home, he had stopped at Meijers and got a good deal on king crab and another crab similar to stone crab. He bought it for later, but I took one look at it and decided i didn't want to go out in the cold weather. So, we stayed home and had shrimp cocktails, salads, king crab, asparagus, and strawberries for dessert. It was perfect! We watched Black Sails, which is a great pirate series on Starzz. We also watched an old movie.
> 
> It's amazing to me that as I have gotten older I like eating at home more, but then my DH cooks. If I was doing all the cooking, I would probably wanted to go out and be served.
> 
> I think I heard on the news that northern Indiana was under a mandatory emergency edict to stay home due to the cold weather. I have to check if it applies to central Indiana.


Good idea to stay in last night, and wow wonderful meal. You didn't need to go out . Love that DH cook meal , can I borrow him just onces.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gaili how are your animals fairing in this weather. 

As cold as it is Chicken have started laying eggs.Told Hubby when he brought one in last night it was probably frozen. 
Its so cold birds have empty feeder this morning.
Have a cat that is wild here. Put kitty food out for him/her. Sure hope was able to find it, haven't been out to check and see if it is all gone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's the old one, and every now and then it rattles and whizzes. I really should get my old blanket plans and drawings on a disk to save on the new computer.


Bon if you buy one from Best Buys before it blue screen on it . They will transfer your infomration for small fee. At least they do here. Am sure other place will do it too.

Morning ladies of the DP& P..

Lemon Chicken today in crock Pot. Good day for it. Hope to make chicken broth with bones. Want to see how lemon flavor broth taste like. So will try making broth out of it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Brave soul, going out. Guess what I'm not . Warnings out from last night into today, temps in the cold colder range. Not going out there. Hubby ask if got the paper this morning. Yeah right not with it being colder then cold 30 below I don't need paper that bad. God only gave me a small nose on this body and am not about to freeze it off.
> Sounds like you still had good time Gali . How do Amish stay warm in their buggies?


It's pretty bad out ....-7 but the sun is shining. I don't blame you for staying in.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Brave soul, going out. Guess what I'm not . Warnings out from last night into today, temps in the cold colder range. Not going out there. Hubby ask if got the paper this morning. Yeah right not with it being colder then cold 30 below I don't need paper that bad. God only gave me a small nose on this body and am not about to freeze it off.
> Sounds like you still had good time Gali . How do Amish stay warm in their buggies?


The Amish have little heaters in their buggy's powered with a small generator that also operates their tail lights and turn signals. It's alot of work to live the way they live. Now that I said that, it's alot of work to live the way we all live.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Gaili how are your animals fairing in this weather.
> 
> As cold as it is Chicken have started laying eggs.Told Hubby when he brought one in last night it was probably frozen.
> Its so cold birds have empty feeder this morning.
> Have a cat that is wild here. Put kitty food out for him/her. Sure hope was able to find it, haven't been out to check and see if it is all gone.


They are doing fine, I put them in their stalls yesterday when the wind started to pick up and let them out this morning to sun themselves. The ducks, goose and chickens have had their doors closed for a few days, with the heat lamps and clean dry straw everyone had a little smile on their beaks this morning.  I check on them twice aday and I spend a bit of time in the barn during the day cleaning up poop. Feeding time is 6:00am and 4:00pm.

We feed the deer, squirrels and birds too.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I live south of Galli, and we had flurries, not a whiteout. DH went to take a Valentine's Day card and treat to his Mom and I got ready to go out to eat. When DH got home, he had stopped at Meijers and got a good deal on king crab and another crab similar to stone crab. He bought it for later, but I took one look at it and decided i didn't want to go out in the cold weather. So, we stayed home and had shrimp cocktails, salads, king crab, asparagus, and strawberries for dessert. It was perfect! We watched Black Sails, which is a great pirate series on Starzz. We also watched an old movie.
> 
> It's amazing to me that as I have gotten older I like eating at home more, but then my DH cooks. If I was doing all the cooking, I would probably wanted to go out and be served.
> 
> I think I heard on the news that northern Indiana was under a mandatory emergency edict to stay home due to the cold weather. I have to check if it applies to central Indiana.


Your dinner sounds wonderful KC. Wow what a great husband to spend a cozy life with.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Sounds like a delicious meal and lovely evening to me. I've always been a homebody and my favorite thing to do is to stay home. I like to cook and dh likes to cleanup so it works out great for us. We had a roast chicken, mashed potatoes, butternut squash, gravy, cran sauce and mixed berries for dessert. You can guess what we're having tonight!


This sounds like another great at home evening, good food and good husband. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Cookie Contest!*
> 
> We had lunch at Eddie's Burger Joint in downtown Banff. We had seen a Volkswagon Bug done up like a hamburger driving around advertising Eddie's and learned they are known for their fantastic burgers and speciality drinks.
> 
> ...


A mini chocolate fountain with strawberries and cubed lemon pound cake..


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Good idea to stay in last night, and wow wonderful meal. You didn't need to go out . Love that DH cook meal , can I borrow him just onces.


Crab legs are easy. Thaw, wrap in foil, put on a foil-lined cookie sheet, put in oven for 30 min. at 350 degrees. Melt butter for dipping. I have claw crackers and picks that I bought years ago at Meijers. You can cook any crab that way. The foil steams them. Never cook them in water as they get mushy.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> They are doing fine, I put them in their stalls yesterday when the wind started to pick up and let them out this morning to sun themselves. The ducks, goose and chickens have had their doors closed for a few days, with the heat lamps and clean dry straw everyone had a little smile on their beaks this morning.  I check on them twice aday and I spend a bit of time in the barn during the day cleaning up poop. Feeding time is 6:00am and 4:00pm.
> 
> We feed the deer, squirrels and birds too.


The animals really keep you busy, don't they? I'd hate getting out of bed and going directly outside in this cold. But, I've always thought I wanted animals. Unfortunately, DH doesn't. We have a dog, which he loves, but he won't consider another one. Of course, animals make it hard to travel. You need a friend to step in for you when you're gone. Our DD1 takes our dog when we travel because our dog and hers are buddies, but she would balk if we had two.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> The animals really keep you busy, don't they? I'd hate getting out of bed and going directly outside in this cold. But, I've always thought I wanted animals. Unfortunately, DH doesn't. We have a dog, which he loves, but he won't consider another one. Of course, animals make it hard to travel. You need a friend to step in for you when you're gone. Our DD1 takes our dog when we travel because our dog and hers are buddies, but she would balk if we had two.


Funny you would mention animals and traveling. Today after I get done with my evening feed, I am going down the road to a friends house to go thru a feeding for their animals. They will be leaving Wed. for a week in Florida to see his aging parents. They have 4 head of cattle plus a bull, 2 mini goats, 2 barncats, chickens and 2 ducks. It sounds like alot to take on but the cattle will have a lg. round bail to eat on so I only need to water and give them their grain, and his barn is built so you don't need to get in with them to do that. The goats,chicks and ducks all live together in a fenced in area and each has their own mini barn to sleep and eat, but they all get along unlike my ducks goose and chickens. Actually some of their chickens sleep and hang out with the goats and ride on their backs so their feet don't get cold....it's so rewarding to witness how smart an animal is, and how they think and adapt. I know what you mean about your husband and animals, it's a hugh under-taking and you do need a plan and friends. Your DD1 is a great help to take your dog, but like you said her dog and yours are buddies. It's not fun to have to board a dog or cat, it hurts your heart when you look in their sad eyes. Your a great pet owner.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Crab legs are easy. Thaw, wrap in foil, put on a foil-lined cookie sheet, put in oven for 30 min. at 350 degrees. Melt butter for dipping. I have claw crackers and picks that I bought years ago at Meijers. You can cook any crab that way. The foil steams them. Never cook them in water as they get mushy.


When my mom was here, fixed her crab legs...that's what she wanted. I shop at Meijers most of the time too. You can't beat there produce dept. IMO


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Talk later my friends. I'm really going this time :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon if you buy one from Best Buys before it blue screen on it . They will transfer your infomration for small fee. At least they do here. Am sure other place will do it too.
> 
> Morning ladies of the DP& P..
> 
> Lemon Chicken today in crock Pot. Good day for it. Hope to make chicken broth with bones. Want to see how lemon flavor broth taste like. So will try making broth out of it.


Leftovers here tonight. We are so dull.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> The Amish have little heaters in their buggy's powered with a small generator that also operates their tail lights and turn signals. It's alot of work to live the way they live. Now that I said that, it's alot of work to live the way we all live.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> They are doing fine, I put them in their stalls yesterday when the wind started to pick up and let them out this morning to sun themselves. The ducks, goose and chickens have had their doors closed for a few days, with the heat lamps and clean dry straw everyone had a little smile on their beaks this morning.  I check on them twice aday and I spend a bit of time in the barn during the day cleaning up poop. Feeding time is 6:00am and 4:00pm.
> 
> We feed the deer, squirrels and birds too.


And still you find time to get beautiful and go out with DH (your past avatar) - and knit! And paint! I'll bet you don't waste a minute.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> When my mom was here, fixed her crab legs...that's what she wanted. I shop at Meijers most of the time too. You can't beat there produce dept. IMO


We love steamed crabs, used to have them pretty often when we lived in Balto. Then we moved to GA, and when our son grew up, he'd have a crab feast every summer. Then - he stopped. I'll have to ask him why. He's probably too busy taking the kids to Disney and the beach.

We used to catch them in a river off the Chesapeake Bay, steam them with lots of Old Bay, and eat them with cokes and beer. Those were the good old days. Table setting was newspaper, knives, and hammers! Slurp!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was so beautiful today here. I had to strip down to my sleeveless t-shirt. We are now suppose to get .06 inches of snow. I don't think I need anything but some soup and bread. Cake is good too. I hope we don't have any thing. But the scare from the media is set.
> :shock: :roll:


The weathermen changed the forecast yet again. Woe is me, I now have to return the broom to its front door position. Just on account, I will leave the hair dryer where it is. Why totally exhaust myself if they change it once again? It is these constant inconveniences that make us unprepared. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is another brownie recipe to try. Solo can make it with her Hersey's brand of Nutella. http://www.chef-in-training.com/2015/02/nutella-brownies/
> Off to get ready for church. First time in a month.
> See y'all later. Brr is going to drop 50 degrees from yesterday. Maybe I can wear a coat. Second time this year.


Thanks for the recipe CB. Hershey's has a milk chocolate w/ almonds kind that I'm eager to try. I think I'll throw in some shredded coconut and see if it is like an Almond Joy taste.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> And still you find time to get beautiful and go out with DH (your past avatar) - and knit! And paint! I'll bet you don't waste a minute.


Galli really impresses me with how diverse her interests are and how much she is willing to tackle. She's really something, isn't she?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It's a beautiful, sunny day here; it's about 50F, but the wind is still got some bite to it. (Sorry to all those with flurries and cold temps). Took some pix of our changed landscape. There were a few little maple trees growing around the sequoia which turned out to be taller than we thought. They will still give us some shade in the summer, but it's brighter and warmer in the utility room and eating nook now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks for the recipe CB. Hershey's has a milk chocolate w/ almonds kind that I'm eager to try. I think I'll throw in some shredded coconut and see if it is like an Almond Joy taste.


Gee that sounds good. I never thought of coconut in brownies. I love coconut.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I live south of Galli, and we had flurries, not a whiteout. DH went to take a Valentine's Day card and treat to his Mom and I got ready to go out to eat. When DH got home, he had stopped at Meijers and got a good deal on king crab and another crab similar to stone crab. He bought it for later, but I took one look at it and decided i didn't want to go out in the cold weather. So, we stayed home and had shrimp cocktails, salads, king crab, asparagus, and strawberries for dessert. It was perfect! We watched Black Sails, which is a great pirate series on Starzz. We also watched an old movie.
> 
> It's amazing to me that as I have gotten older I like eating at home more, but then my DH cooks. If I was doing all the cooking, I would probably wanted to go out and be served.
> 
> I think I heard on the news that northern Indiana was under a mandatory emergency edict to stay home due to the cold weather. I have to check if it applies to central Indiana.


That sounds like a perfect evening to me KC!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Galli really impresses me with how diverse her interests are and how much she is willing to tackle. She's really something, isn't she?


She is! There are a lot of "somethings" on here! And I mean that in a good way. :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm glad you got to see them win! Sorry to hear about DH's migraines. They're not fun. I hope they're gone soon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a beautiful, sunny day here; it's about 50F, but the wind is still got some bite to it. (Sorry to all those with flurries and cold temps). Took some pix of our changed landscape. There were a few little maple trees growing around the sequoia which turned out to be taller than we thought. They will still give us some shade in the summer, but it's brighter and warmer in the utility room and eating nook now.


It was a pretty tree. It's always hard to lose a tree. You have a lovely view of the lake now, though. The others in your pictures are very pretty. I especially love the Spruces. And your green green grass!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> The sequoia is such a beautiful tree...its sad when you have to take one down. Have you seen the General Sherman in CA? Its 275' tall and estimated to be 2500 years old. I haven't seen it, but its on my bucket list!


I've never been to the Redwoods in CA, but that would sure be a magnificent sight. We thought our tree was quite old, but based on the rings it was only 37.

We have a beautiful old grove forest on the Island called Cathedral Grove and it has some trees estimated to be about 800 years old (250 ft). It's one of our favourite places to take visitors; just a short distance off the highway, but you feel like you're in another world.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Only emergency vehicle was allow on the roads. We called Rulli's and they were open, so we broke the law and went to dinner. HAHAHA. We are Brazen Hillbilly's. We past 3 horse and buggy and there were a few cars and pick-ups on the road. The high winds had stopped and all that was left were drifts, lake effect snow and low temps. We came home to brownies, cake and a glass of wine. :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You daredevils you! :lol: Glad you had a great night out and left over treats for today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I've heard pellet stoves are great. I see people buying the pellets at the farm store. We have GeoThermal heat. A furnace in the basement and a furnace in the attic. Sounds like the downed tree really changed your landscape. More sunshine will be good.


How do you find the geo-thermal heat? It is very expensive to install here and I don't know of anyone who's had it long enough to say whether there are maintenance issues down the road.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bet the man who wanted logs as he is a wood turner, making bowls and such. Should ask him if he does and see if he could not make you one as memory of tree.
> Heard pellet stove are wonderful. Thought about it once but village has a law against them in village here. We had to remove wood stove as insurance got to high. Miss it, put bricks on top of stove when boys were home and then put them in their bed to warm the beds up.


The guy who took the smaller logs plans to use them for firewood. The larger pieces will probably become lumber for furniture, paneling or fencing. Bowls or platters would be really nice though.

I wonder why the village doesn't allow pellet stoves? they are much safer than wood stoves.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's the old one, and every now and then it rattles and whizzes. I really should get my old blanket plans and drawings on a disk to save on the new computer.


We learned a hard lesson years ago when the computer crashed and couldn't get anything off the hard drive. Financial info got backed up regularly, but we didn't back up a lot of the photos, patterns and other files and some were lost forever. Now we use the thumb drives to back up and transfer between computers. They hold a lot of data and are easy to store.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> They are doing fine, I put them in their stalls yesterday when the wind started to pick up and let them out this morning to sun themselves. The ducks, goose and chickens have had their doors closed for a few days, with the heat lamps and clean dry straw everyone had a little smile on their beaks this morning.  I check on them twice aday and I spend a bit of time in the barn during the day cleaning up poop. Feeding time is 6:00am and 4:00pm.
> 
> We feed the deer, squirrels and birds too.


Lots of work to look after your animals Gali, especially during the bad weather.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> The animals really keep you busy, don't they? I'd hate getting out of bed and going directly outside in this cold. But, I've always thought I wanted animals. Unfortunately, DH doesn't. We have a dog, which he loves, but he won't consider another one. Of course, animals make it hard to travel. You need a friend to step in for you when you're gone. Our DD1 takes our dog when we travel because our dog and hers are buddies, but she would balk if we had two.


Pets are a lot of responsibility if you like to travel. We've almost always been able to arrange to have someone live in or come in every day when we're away.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Galli really impresses me with how diverse her interests are and how much she is willing to tackle. She's really something, isn't she?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Hi everyone. Today I am taking a day off of work. In the last two weeks, I worked 20 min less then 100 hours. I should be tired. I need to do laundry etc. I did sit down to watch the Wisconsin - Illinois basketball game, and promptly fell asleep. I woke up before half and watched them win.
> 
> My husband has been under the weather with migraines the last few days. Youngest son has been home to be with him so I can work.
> 
> It is a balmy 7' here now, to get below zero tonight, and to have some cold days later in the week. The last snow storm we had about 4" We have enough snow. The worst part is the wind chill and the wind.


I'm glad you have a day off Joey; it's good to let your mind have a rest from all the tax rules even if your body has to work at chores. Hope you have a relaxing day and that your DH feels better soon. It's been such a bad time for people being unwell.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It was a pretty tree. It's always hard to lose a tree. You have a lovely view of the lake now, though. The others in your pictures are very pretty. I especially love the Spruces. And your green green grass!


Our grass is ONLY green in the winter and spring and then turns brown once it gets warm out. There are usually water restrictions in the summer and we've got into the habit of not watering the grass.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I can see the log making some beautiful lumber. I have not heard about things made from sequoia, but love the color of the wood. Love your view!


It's similar to cedar and makes lovely picnic tables and benches. It also weathers well and can be used in fencing. The local natives use cedar in carving totem poles, I don't know if they've also used sequoia. We have a lot more cedar that sequoia in the region.

Do you still operate your mill?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It felt so strange coming down the driveway and seeing the logs where the tree used to be. DH said the utility room/pantry was so bright this afternoon, so it will be warmer and brighter in there and the garage window will also allow more light in. I'll take some "after" pics tomorrow.
> 
> The faller gave us a better rate and he and his crew will take the wood. They've already taken a trailer of smaller logs. One of the fellows wanted 8 foot lengths so there is a huge part of the trunk that he will use.
> 
> We love the pellet stove; the heat is even and spreads through most of the main floor. It burns very clean and there is almost no ash to get rid of. The only downside is that it doesn't work if the power goes out.


I know you will miss your tree and the shade. The wood will be put to good use. What was wrong with it? Did the tree men know why it was dying?
I didn't know that about a pellet stove. I thought it was just like a wood burning stove. Do you need electricity for it. I know nothing about them but that everyone loves theirs. 
It was sunny this morning but looks like snow and sleet is coming our way. Please pray for my boys they will put out snow melt tonight for the business they have contracts with. My youngest still can't lift anything over 25 lbs.
I will have to make my mother come over to stay so she won't be by herself. She is stubborn but not close to us or my DB. We have a generator so we would have power if our lines are down. So pretty yesterday now this. That is Ar. weather for you.

:-o If I am not online that is why.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I live south of Galli, and we had flurries, not a whiteout. DH went to take a Valentine's Day card and treat to his Mom and I got ready to go out to eat. When DH got home, he had stopped at Meijers and got a good deal on king crab and another crab similar to stone crab. He bought it for later, but I took one look at it and decided i didn't want to go out in the cold weather. So, we stayed home and had shrimp cocktails, salads, king crab, asparagus, and strawberries for dessert. It was perfect! We watched Black Sails, which is a great pirate series on Starzz. We also watched an old movie.
> 
> It's amazing to me that as I have gotten older I like eating at home more, but then my DH cooks. If I was doing all the cooking, I would probably wanted to go out and be served.
> 
> I think I heard on the news that northern Indiana was under a mandatory emergency edict to stay home due to the cold weather. I have to check if it applies to central Indiana.


I am the same. I used to love to eat out but now I would rather be at home. We had stuffed peppers, homemade bread and salad. We watch our taped shows from the week. Nice and quiet. The cook is always the one that cleans up. ME.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Only emergency vehicle was allow on the roads. We called Rulli's and they were open, so we broke the law and went to dinner. HAHAHA. We are Brazen Hillbilly's. We past 3 horse and buggy and there were a few cars and pick-ups on the road. The high winds had stopped and all that was left were drifts, lake effect snow and low temps. We came home to brownies, cake and a glass of wine. :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Another pioneer. Sounds like a great night after all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Brave soul, going out. Guess what I'm not . Warnings out from last night into today, temps in the cold colder range. Not going out there. Hubby ask if got the paper this morning. Yeah right not with it being colder then cold 30 below I don't need paper that bad. God only gave me a small nose on this body and am not about to freeze it off.
> Sounds like you still had good time Gali . How do Amish stay warm in their buggies?


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Crab legs are easy. Thaw, wrap in foil, put on a foil-lined cookie sheet, put in oven for 30 min. at 350 degrees. Melt butter for dipping. I have claw crackers and picks that I bought years ago at Meijers. You can cook any crab that way. The foil steams them. Never cook them in water as they get mushy.


Great tip KC. I never thought of putting crab legs in foil. If we buy them we buy them already cooked. I hope you had lots of melted butter. Oink! Love love crab legs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LTL I feel your pain. When did they stop making samples of patterns and checking patterns for any mistakes befor printing too.. Seem a lot of knitters I know are having same problems me included.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks for the recipe CB. Hershey's has a milk chocolate w/ almonds kind that I'm eager to try. I think I'll throw in some shredded coconut and see if it is like an Almond Joy taste.


Great idea. Can I come and visit with you?  :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Hi everyone. Today I am taking a day off of work. In the last two weeks, I worked 20 min less then 100 hours. I should be tired. I need to do laundry etc. I did sit down to watch the Wisconsin - Illinois basketball game, and promptly fell asleep. I woke up before half and watched them win.
> 
> My husband has been under the weather with migraines the last few days. Youngest son has been home to be with him so I can work.
> 
> It is a balmy 7' here now, to get below zero tonight, and to have some cold days later in the week. The last snow storm we had about 4" We have enough snow. The worst part is the wind chill and the wind.


You need a full day in bed. I hope your Dh is better today. Get the blanket going and both take a rest.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am tired just plain tired. Dug out my wash cloth patterns told you about CB, think I will make some with crochet cotton not the heavy stuff but the smaller cotton for crochet. They are such nice patterns lacy types . You are suppose to use cottn fingerling cotton yarn but I used linen. 

I am so tired of late. Spent most of the day untangling yarn. Should do it right away. I have some Silky Alpaca 
lace weight yarn that is so tangled up hate to cut it want to leave it with out having cut ends. But looking like I may have to.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a beautiful, sunny day here; it's about 50F, but the wind is still got some bite to it. (Sorry to all those with flurries and cold temps). Took some pix of our changed landscape. There were a few little maple trees growing around the sequoia which turned out to be taller than we thought. They will still give us some shade in the summer, but it's brighter and warmer in the utility room and eating nook now.


Oh that is sad. It was a beautiful tree. But your maples with like the room to grow. It is always nice to eat in the sun. For me anyway.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our grass is ONLY green in the winter and spring and then turns brown once it gets warm out. There are usually water restrictions in the summer and we've got into the habit of not watering the grass.


Funny that is what my Australia friend says about her grass. We never water our grass in the summer but don't cut it but every 10 days. I noticed the green grass too. I miss the grass in the winter. Everything is so brown in the winter. Except the pine trees.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am tired just plain tired. Dug out my wash cloth patterns told you about CB, think I will make some with crochet cotton not the heavy stuff but the smaller cotton for crochet. They are such nice patterns lacy types . You are suppose to use cottn fingerling cotton yarn but I used linen.
> 
> I am so tired of late. Spent most of the day untangling yarn. Should do it right away. I have some Silky Alpaca
> lace weight yarn that is so tangled up hate to cut it want to leave it with out having cut ends. But looking like I may have to.


I have never seen a wash cloth with crochet cotton. That sounds pretty. It sounds like it would work like a scubbie. I hope you show us when you are finished. I am still wanting to see you sweater you finished. 
Are you feeling better except for being tired?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh JOey just move a cot into work, your there so much might as well sleep there too.

Hope DH get better soon. Not fun having head ache.

DIL has terrible migraines, can't move or have lights on, or noices . Goes to bed, for the time it is happening.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never seen a wash cloth with crochet cotton. That sounds pretty. It sounds like it would work like a scubbie. I hope you show us when you are finished. I am still wanting to see you sweater you finished.
> Are you feeling better except for being tired?


Hey sweater has been done two weeks just have not sewn up. Lazy about it. Doing ruch shawl and having fun doing it. Well as much fun as 500 plus stitches are before going on to smaller needles and binding off then doing rows, and then using bigger needles to add 500 plus stitches again. :XD:

Not a scubbie as it is lace, it was the one I told you about that I made with linen. But got rid of all my linen yarn so thought should use cotton as that is what is called for. Should order fingering yarn to make it with. But want to see if I can use crochet cotton yarn. in a size 20 am thinking. That should be fine enough.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon you said your finger was hurting from yarn. Put a bandaide on it. Thats what I do when yarn starts hurting me. Also you could get a quilting finger too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off now just to dang tired tonight. Not sleeping well at night. *0*


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon you said your finger was hurting from yarn. Put a bandaide on it. Thats what I do when yarn starts hurting me. Also you could get a quilting finger too.


I read on KP about putting mole skin on the booboo. It that what you are talking about Yarnie?
What do you recommend WCK?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Awww .



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152656168990267


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never been to the Redwoods in CA, but that would sure be a magnificent sight. We thought our tree was quite old, but based on the rings it was only 37.
> 
> We have a beautiful old grove forest on the Island called Cathedral Grove and it has some trees estimated to be about 800 years old (250 ft). It's one of our favourite places to take visitors; just a short distance off the highway, but you feel like you're in another world.


I have been to the Sequoia National Forest in CA. We learned there that the cones of a Sequoia are 20 years old before they drop to the ground. They are tiny compared to pine cones. I am not surprised that your Sequoia was young. They get huge. There was one there that fell. The center has hollowed out. It was downed before 1850 and some pioneers lived in it one winter. You could stand up inside the shell that is left. 
Sequoia's must be very insect resistant not to rot when downed and laying there for so many years.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Hi everyone. Today I am taking a day off of work. In the last two weeks, I worked 20 min less then 100 hours. I should be tired. I need to do laundry etc. I did sit down to watch the Wisconsin - Illinois basketball game, and promptly fell asleep. I woke up before half and watched them win.
> 
> My husband has been under the weather with migraines the last few days. Youngest son has been home to be with him so I can work.
> 
> It is a balmy 7' here now, to get below zero tonight, and to have some cold days later in the week. The last snow storm we had about 4" We have enough snow. The worst part is the wind chill and the wind.


Get some rest and relaxation Joey. You need it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I read on KP about putting mole skin on the booboo. It that what you are talking about Yarnie?
> What do you recommend WCK?


I used moleskin on my finger tips when quilting. I think I would use a bandaid first. They usually stay on for knitting. I had one yarn (i can't remember the brand) that caused my fingers to chaff. Luckily, i haven't had that problem lately.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We learned a hard lesson years ago when the computer crashed and couldn't get anything off the hard drive. Financial info got backed up regularly, but we didn't back up a lot of the photos, patterns and other files and some were lost forever. Now we use the thumb drives to back up and transfer between computers. They hold a lot of data and are easy to store.


I'll have to look into the thumb drives. We don't really use the computer for financial matters. Until we're forced to.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our grass is ONLY green in the winter and spring and then turns brown once it gets warm out. There are usually water restrictions in the summer and we've got into the habit of not watering the grass.


We have had that situation here. No drought for the last year or two, so grass stayed pretty green. Some years it has been like hay.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you will miss your tree and the shade. The wood will be put to good use. What was wrong with it? Did the tree men know why it was dying?
> I didn't know that about a pellet stove. I thought it was just like a wood burning stove. Do you need electricity for it. I know nothing about them but that everyone loves theirs.
> It was sunny this morning but looks like snow and sleet is coming our way. Please pray for my boys they will put out snow melt tonight for the business they have contracts with. My youngest still can't lift anything over 25 lbs.
> I will have to make my mother come over to stay so she won't be by herself. She is stubborn but not close to us or my DB. We have a generator so we would have power if our lines are down. So pretty yesterday now this. That is Ar. weather for you.
> ...


I'm glad you have a generator - and can bring your mother to your house. Good luck - I hope it doesn't get too bad. We're going to miss ice and snow by a few miles, but DD/CBtwin may be in for it! Always happens when SIL is across the world!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh JOey just move a cot into work, your there so much might as well sleep there too.
> 
> Hope DH get better soon. Not fun having head ache.
> 
> DIL has terrible migraines, can't move or have lights on, or noices . Goes to bed, for the time it is happening.


My mother had them, too.  It seemed that every time she went out somewhere, she'd end up with a headache and throwing up. Started when she was seven! Never had one when pregnant and they were gone after menopause. Thank goodness!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon you said your finger was hurting from yarn. Put a bandaide on it. Thats what I do when yarn starts hurting me. Also you could get a quilting finger too.


Thanks, Yarnie. I was thinking of that. It's very strange - if I touch it lightly, it hurts. If I rub it firmly, it doesn't. It's better today, but I will definitely try the bandaid next time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been to the Sequoia National Forest in CA. We learned there that the cones of a Sequoia are 20 years old before they drop to the ground. They are tiny compared to pine cones. I am not surprised that your Sequoia was young. They get huge. There was one there that fell. The center has hollowed out. It was downed before 1850 and some pioneers lived in it one winter. You could stand up inside the shell that is left.
> Sequoia's must be very insect resistant not to rot when downed and laying there for so many years.


Very interesting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, all. Can't believe it's so late. I'll be sorry in the morning!

Stay warm. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I am back. Had a great time. The last leg of my flight was cancelled and had to drive a LONG way by myself.

Missed you all.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am tired just plain tired. Dug out my wash cloth patterns told you about CB, think I will make some with crochet cotton not the heavy stuff but the smaller cotton for crochet. They are such nice patterns lacy types . You are suppose to use cottn fingerling cotton yarn but I used linen.
> 
> I am so tired of late. Spent most of the day untangling yarn. Should do it right away. I have some Silky Alpaca
> lace weight yarn that is so tangled up hate to cut it want to leave it with out having cut ends. But looking like I may have to.


Yarnie, have you been checked by your Dr lately? This was how I felt "tired" all the time & Dr said it was my heart telling me it was having a problem. I finally had pain between the shoulders in the back is why I went yo the ER & had a cardiac arrest around noon the next day. Luckily, the ER Dr admitted me or I would be dead as you cannot move when your heart stops!

I was 56 years old! That was May 28 & I spent the next 1 1/2 years re cooperating. Was told I needed the lungs & heart replaced. I did sign up to wait for a donor but then a 38 year old woman from our support group went to Baltimore & had the surgery & returned in a casket as she did not survive the transplants. I had the center to take me off that list & have lived all of these years. God has my expiration date!

I know tomorrow is not promised nor even the entire day, but I try to enjoy each minute of the day.

You take care sweet lady & do get checked up!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, have you been checked by your Dr lately? This was how I felt "tired" all the time & Dr said it was my heart telling me it was having a problem. I finally had pain between the shoulders in the back is why I went yo the ER & had a cardiac arrest around noon the next day. Luckily, the ER Dr admitted me or I would be dead as you cannot move when your heart stops!
> 
> I was 56 years old! That was May 28 & I spent the next 1 1/2 years re cooperating. Was told I needed the lungs & heart replaced. I did sign up to wait for a donor but then a 38 year old woman from our support group went to Baltimore & had the surgery & returned in a casket as she did not survive the transplants. I had the center to take me off that list & have lived all of these years. God has my expiration date!
> 
> ...


Yes, you need to see a doctor as soon as you can. Please listen to Janeway!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Did you have a great trip Lukelucy?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Did you have a great trip Lukelucy?


Yes, it was totally wonderful. The best trip I have ever taken. We were all women. At then end, I had to brave traffic - I had a 6 hour drive to home by myself. Long day.

Lots of laughs!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a beautiful, sunny day here; it's about 50F, but the wind is still got some bite to it. (Sorry to all those with flurries and cold temps). Took some pix of our changed landscape. There were a few little maple trees growing around the sequoia which turned out to be taller than we thought. They will still give us some shade in the summer, but it's brighter and warmer in the utility room and eating nook now.


Oh WCK thank you for the lovely pictures I wish I lived by you and had that veiw every day. What a peaceful place. Oh the tree it had to be wonderful to have it's shade.
Sometimes I think trees are like humans in away. Not all of it. They start from a seed that their mom releases to be planlted. As baby's they are cared for by God and hopefully they can grow with out being step on or have something harm them. They spend their years growing strong as teens, young adults blown by wind and snow., They grow in to old age gracefully better then some human. Then they die . God blesses them with either a long life or just a few years.

I envy your view what a blessing to wake up to and see of God's work.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB and all of you south of Lake Michigan. Saw on weather last night that it was bad For all in the south. . CB hope sleet pass you by, as to the rest snow hope was not heavy. As to the East, what can I say wind and snow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am back. Had a great time. The last leg of my flight was cancelled and had to drive a LONG way by myself.
> 
> Missed you all.


Oh LL your home, sounds like a good time and you made it home with driving alone.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> The sequoia is such a beautiful tree...its sad when you have to take one down. Have you seen the General Sherman in CA? Its 275' tall and estimated to be 2500 years old. I haven't seen it, but its on my bucket list!


I've seen the General Sherman, most recently in 2005. I've seen the Sequoia's Forest before as a child. It was disheartening to not see all the standing trees that you can drive through and walk through. I have get memories of those trees and my parent's pics to remember them.

Here are my pics - it is so huge you cannot take a pic of the entire tree!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, have you been checked by your Dr lately? This was how I felt "tired" all the time & Dr said it was my heart telling me it was having a problem. I finally had pain between the shoulders in the back is why I went yo the ER & had a cardiac arrest around noon the next day. Luckily, the ER Dr admitted me or I would be dead as you cannot move when your heart stops!
> 
> I was 56 years old! That was May 28 & I spent the next 1 1/2 years re cooperating. Was told I needed the lungs & heart replaced. I did sign up to wait for a donor but then a 38 year old woman from our support group went to Baltimore & had the surgery & returned in a casket as she did not survive the transplants. I had the center to take me off that list & have lived all of these years. God has my expiration date!
> 
> ...


Jayne tired mostly because I stay up to late, then I wake up in middle of night and can't get back to sleep . Usual 2 hours or so. Then get up around 6


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a beautiful, sunny day here; it's about 50F, but the wind is still got some bite to it. (Sorry to all those with flurries and cold temps). Took some pix of our changed landscape. There were a few little maple trees growing around the sequoia which turned out to be taller than we thought. They will still give us some shade in the summer, but it's brighter and warmer in the utility room and eating nook now.


Thanks for the lovely pictures. Do you get much snow or cold weather?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Yarnie. I was thinking of that. It's very strange - if I touch it lightly, it hurts. If I rub it firmly, it doesn't. It's better today, but I will definitely try the bandaid next time.


Someone think KC recommend mole skin have to try it. But like you have had that happen with some yarn. So understand what you are saying.

It's all you and KPG's fault that I am thinking about making wash clothes again.

Darn kitty took my tiny Teddy Bear off trunk and is now playing with it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've seen the General Sherman, most recently in 2005. I've seen the Sequoia's Forest before as a child. It was disheartening to not see all the standing trees that you can drive through and walk through. I have get memories of those trees and my parent's pics to remember them.
> 
> Here are my pics - it is so huge you cannot take a pic of the entire tree!


Nice tree, didn't know you knew Sherman. How old arae you any way??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jayne tired mostly because I stay up to late, then I wake up in middle of night and can't get back to sleep . Usual 2 hours or so. Then get up around 6


Take care & remember what happened to me! Take a nap during the day as that will help. Why do you get up so early? I sleep until I wake up & sometimes it is 9 o'clock, but I'm retired!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am off now as have to shower and shave. Busy have to go to hearing specialist. Seem they gave me wrong batteries for hearing aides. Darn miss my shows last night as sound was garbbled.

Also have to go down south as only place that has Bar B que sauce Husband likes. Sold out all over here, even in Chicigo where it is made. What I won't do to keep the man happy. Well somethings he can do him self, but not much.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Take care & remember what happened to me! Take a nap during the day as that will help. Why do you get up so early? I sleep until I wake up & sometimes it is 9 o'clock, but I'm retired!


Will do Jayne thanks for your kindness and caring. Why do I get up early don't know why. Built in alarm clock I guess.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Take care & remember what happened to me! Take a nap during the day as that will help. Why do you get up so early? I sleep until I wake up & sometimes it is 9 o'clock, but I'm retired!


Hey your up early too. But probably because it is warm and sunny. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I live south of Galli, and we had flurries, not a whiteout. DH went to take a Valentine's Day card and treat to his Mom and I got ready to go out to eat. When DH got home, he had stopped at Meijers and got a good deal on king crab and another crab similar to stone crab. He bought it for later, but I took one look at it and decided i didn't want to go out in the cold weather. So, we stayed home and had shrimp cocktails, salads, king crab, asparagus, and strawberries for dessert. It was perfect! We watched Black Sails, which is a great pirate series on Starzz. We also watched an old movie.
> 
> It's amazing to me that as I have gotten older I like eating at home more, but then my DH cooks. If I was doing all the cooking, I would probably wanted to go out and be served.
> 
> I think I heard on the news that northern Indiana was under a mandatory emergency edict to stay home due to the cold weather. I have to check if it applies to central Indiana.


Why would you want to eat out as this is the perfect meal. Someone told us about a place that has stone crabs so we will try to find it as they are brought in on boats. They said the cafe is rustic but has a great buffet so eat all you want! I won't eat all day before going. Yes, you are given a hammer! Can't wait!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey your up early too. But probably because it is warm and sunny. :thumbup:


Molly was walking all over me because I forgot to turn on furnace do guess she was cold! When I got up, I could tell it was chilly in the house so turned it on & fed her but couldn't go back to sleep.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a beautiful, sunny day here; it's about 50F, but the wind is still got some bite to it. (Sorry to all those with flurries and cold temps). Took some pix of our changed landscape. There were a few little maple trees growing around the sequoia which turned out to be taller than we thought. They will still give us some shade in the summer, but it's brighter and warmer in the utility room and eating nook now.


Your property is beautiful. The lake is so peaceful looking. You certainly lost a massive tree. That's to bad. After they cut it down I can understand why the maples looked taller. Your still surrounded by beauty, even after losing the sequoia. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> How do you find the geo-thermal heat? It is very expensive to install here and I don't know of anyone who's had it long enough to say whether there are maintenance issues down the road.


The firm we hired to put our system in had never done it before. That was brave of us, but they designed, installed and seviced it until we changed a few things on it that wasn't right and hired a geothermal tech that lives almost in Chicago that really knows the closed loop system. 
The reason for the geothermal choice was and remains that it is almost maintenance free, it needs charged occasionally, cleaned and new filters. Another reason is our utility company has some of the highest rates in Indiana, with geot. you get a lower rate. We have 9 wells that feed our system. Ground water stays around 65 degree so it doesn't take a lot of electricity to heat in the winter or to cool in the summer. So it does cost alot to install but it pays for itself down the road.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am back. Had a great time. The last leg of my flight was cancelled and had to drive a LONG way by myself.
> 
> Missed you all.


Welcome home! We missed you. I'm glad you had a great time. That cancelled flight must have been an unwelcome surprise. I guess you had to rent a car. Complications - but so glad it was a good trip!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, it was totally wonderful. The best trip I have ever taken. We were all women. At then end, I had to brave traffic - I had a 6 hour drive to home by myself. Long day.
> 
> Lots of laughs!


Ah - laughter restores our spirits!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've seen the General Sherman, most recently in 2005. I've seen the Sequoia's Forest before as a child. It was disheartening to not see all the standing trees that you can drive through and walk through. I have get memories of those trees and my parent's pics to remember them.
> 
> Here are my pics - it is so huge you cannot take a pic of the entire tree!


Just to think that tree was there over 2000 years ago! Mind-boggling. That is a treasure to be preserved. The largest living thing. I wonder if it's also the oldest. Thanks for the picture and information.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jayne tired mostly because I stay up to late, then I wake up in middle of night and can't get back to sleep . Usual 2 hours or so. Then get up around 6


Yarnie, I wonder if it's grief that has disturbed your sleep. It takes a long time to get over the loss of a parent. I love to read, but I just couldn't settle down to read for years after my mother died. It took me a while to realize what it was. Thank goodness it went away finally. It was just a restless feeling, couldn't concentrate.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Someone think KC recommend mole skin have to try it. But like you have had that happen with some yarn. So understand what you are saying.
> 
> It's all you and KPG's fault that I am thinking about making wash clothes again.
> 
> Darn kitty took my tiny Teddy Bear off trunk and is now playing with it.


Dishcloths/washcloths - addicting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am off now as have to shower and shave. Busy have to go to hearing specialist. Seem they gave me wrong batteries for hearing aides. Darn miss my shows last night as sound was garbbled.
> 
> Also have to go down south as only place that has Bar B que sauce Husband likes. Sold out all over here, even in Chicigo where it is made. What I won't do to keep the man happy. Well somethings he can do him self, but not much.


Yarnie, I have a friend who used the closed caption feature on her tv. I suggested that to DH, but of course he claims he can hear it just fine. So can the neighbors!! :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nice tree, didn't know you knew Sherman. How old arae you any way??? :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Molly was walking all over me because I forgot to turn on furnace do guess she was cold! When I got up, I could tell it was chilly in the house so turned it on & fed her but couldn't go back to sleep.


I understand that. Once I wake up, I might as well get up.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Galli really impresses me with how diverse her interests are and how much she is willing to tackle. She's really something, isn't she?


Thanks KC, that's sweet. Just like the rest of D&P, we love to share and help. We do that here and we do a good job. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thanks KC, that's sweet. Just like the rest of D&P, we love to share and help. We do that here and we do a good job. :thumbup:


This is a great place - very special in this world.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I understand that. Once I wake up, I might as well get up.


It's usually impossible to turn your brain off in the middle of the night once you start thinking.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Why would you want to eat out as this is the perfect meal. Someone told us about a place that has stone crabs so we will try to find it as they are brought in on boats. They said the cafe is rustic but has a great buffet so eat all you want! I won't eat all day before going. Yes, you are given a hammer! Can't wait!


Let us know all about your experience at the hammer cafe. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

error


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Welcome home! We missed you. I'm glad you had a great time. That cancelled flight must have been an unwelcome surprise. I guess you had to rent a car. Complications - but so glad it was a good trip!


Thank you, Bon. I had to find a hotel. Crash for the night. Rent a car, drive to an airport, leave the car, get my car and then drive hours again. Crazy. But, it was worth it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ah - laughter restores our spirits!


 :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Bon. I had to find a hotel. Crash for the night. Rent a car, drive to an airport, leave the car, get my car and then drive hours again. Crazy. But, it was worth it.


Geez, that's alot of schedule changing. Sounds like you came out of it just fine. good for you LL and welcome home :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Let us know all about your experience at the hammer cafe. :thumbup:


That is cute--hammer cafe!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good Morning D&P friends. Happy Presidents Day!!!
I hope you`re all keeping warm, I`m doing my best here. But with single digit weather for the next 2 weeks with -12 temps this Thursday, it`s very challenging.
The snow is coming down so thickly. I`m bracing myself to go outside to gather more snow so I can melt it in pots on the stove. Then I will have enough water to wash myself, wash dishes, and then use it to flush the toilet.
Hubby took our clothes to a friends house to use their washing machine, so we got plenty of warm clothes to last about a week.
My son will probably call off work tonight, so that`s a huge worry off my mind.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Geez, that's alot of schedule changing. Sounds like you came out of it just fine. good for you LL and welcome home :thumbup:


Thanks, Gali. It was hard to do.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello

Well we are going to get clobbered with snow. Have had none all year and we should get 12" tonight. It will paralyze Virginia. Bringing in wood every time I bring the puppy in from the backyard. Bathtub filled. Have bottled water. Thawing soup that I had made from the freezer. My son took my car to work today. It is an all wheel drive SUV with new tires. He normally gets off work around 11PM, and it is a safer car for these country roads. So I have his car, just in case I need to run an errand. But have no need to go out, just happy hunkering down home. 

Plied some yarn this morning. Will let it rest for a day or two, then make it into a skein, wash it and dry. 

Off to get more wood. My little dog is giving me dirty looks because I do not have a fire going yet.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hello
> 
> Well we are going to get clobbered with snow. Have had none all year and we should get 12" tonight. It will paralyze Virginia. Bringing in wood every time I bring the puppy in from the backyard. Bathtub filled. Have bottled water. Thawing soup that I had made from the freezer. My son took my car to work today. It is an all wheel drive SUV with new tires. He normally gets off work around 11PM, and it is a safer car for these country roads. So I have his car, just in case I need to run an errand. But have no need to go out, just happy hunkering down home.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your day. It sounds like Bandit likes to lay near the fire like a cat. Hope the snow holds off until everyone gets home. Sounds like you are prepared. soup, water, yarn....you got it all covered :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Good Morning D&P friends. Happy Presidents Day!!!
> I hope you`re all keeping warm, I`m doing my best here. But with single digit weather for the next 2 weeks with -12 temps this Thursday, it`s very challenging.
> The snow is coming down so thickly. I`m bracing myself to go outside to gather more snow so I can melt it in pots on the stove. Then I will have enough water to wash myself, wash dishes, and then use it to flush the toilet.
> Hubby took our clothes to a friends house to use their washing machine, so we got plenty of warm clothes to last about a week.
> My son will probably call off work tonight, so that`s a huge worry off my mind.


Yes Wendy...Happy Presidents Day..I'm Thankful for the leadership of the Presidents that were leaders!

You've had your share of weather challenges to work thru Wendy, I'm sure your patience is running thin. I wish we were neighbors.....we could share what we have, and talk about what we had before the bad weather. Then we could play poker.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> That is cute--hammer cafe!


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yes Wendy...Happy Presidents Day..I'm Thankful for the leadership of the Presidents that were leaders!
> 
> You've had your shared of weather challenges to work thru Wendy, I'm sure your patience is running thin. I wish we were neighbors.....we could share what we have, and talk about what we had before the bad weather. Then we could play poker.


That inspirations poster says it all! :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> This is a great place - very special in this world.


Yes, and thank you and everyone for the part that you all play and played in the creation of D&P. When you think about it, none of us were invited, there were no maps or directions given to get to this thread, but we arrived.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> That inspirations poster says it all! :thumbup:


I agree, and we've all been there. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Bon. I had to find a hotel. Crash for the night. Rent a car, drive to an airport, leave the car, get my car and then drive hours again. Crazy. But, it was worth it.


Surprising what we can do when we have to! Way to go, LL!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good Morning D&P friends. Happy Presidents Day!!!
> I hope you`re all keeping warm, I`m doing my best here. But with single digit weather for the next 2 weeks with -12 temps this Thursday, it`s very challenging.
> The snow is coming down so thickly. I`m bracing myself to go outside to gather more snow so I can melt it in pots on the stove. Then I will have enough water to wash myself, wash dishes, and then use it to flush the toilet.
> Hubby took our clothes to a friends house to use their washing machine, so we got plenty of warm clothes to last about a week.
> My son will probably call off work tonight, so that`s a huge worry off my mind.


Boy, you've been hit hard, Wendy. Thank goodness you're so good at coping!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello
> 
> Well we are going to get clobbered with snow. Have had none all year and we should get 12" tonight. It will paralyze Virginia. Bringing in wood every time I bring the puppy in from the backyard. Bathtub filled. Have bottled water. Thawing soup that I had made from the freezer. My son took my car to work today. It is an all wheel drive SUV with new tires. He normally gets off work around 11PM, and it is a safer car for these country roads. So I have his car, just in case I need to run an errand. But have no need to go out, just happy hunkering down home.
> 
> ...


You are so well prepared, LTL. You must have been a Girl Scout!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yes Wendy...Happy Presidents Day..I'm Thankful for the leadership of the Presidents that were leaders!
> 
> You've had your share of weather challenges to work thru Wendy, I'm sure your patience is running thin. I wish we were neighbors.....we could share what we have, and talk about what we had before the bad weather. Then we could play poker.


I love your post, Gali! The first part is so funny, and the second makes good sense.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a beautiful, sunny day here; it's about 50F, but the wind is still got some bite to it. (Sorry to all those with flurries and cold temps). Took some pix of our changed landscape. There were a few little maple trees growing around the sequoia which turned out to be taller than we thought. They will still give us some shade in the summer, but it's brighter and warmer in the utility room and eating nook now.


The removal of the tree certainly does open up your view. I'm sure the extra sun will also be appreciated, especially by the new trees that were competing for the sun. You live in a beautiful area WCK.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great idea. Can I come and visit with you?  :wink:


Absolutely. I'll leave the porch light on and balloons tied to the mailbox.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, it was totally wonderful. The best trip I have ever taken. We were all women. At then end, I had to brave traffic - I had a 6 hour drive to home by myself. Long day.
> 
> Lots of laughs!


Your trip sounded great. Friends and laughter, two of the best things around.

Did you drive into any of the storms as you headed home?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Surprising what we can do when we have to! Way to go, LL!


Yes, we are strong!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Your trip sounded great. Friends and laughter, two of the best things around.
> 
> Did you drive into any of the storms as you headed home?


No, just a ton of wind!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Yes Wendy...Happy Presidents Day..I'm Thankful for the leadership of the Presidents that were leaders!
> 
> You've had your share of weather challenges to work thru Wendy, I'm sure your patience is running thin. I wish we were neighbors.....we could share what we have, and talk about what we had before the bad weather. Then we could play poker.


Thanks so much gali. I`ve been outside 6 times already today collecting snow. But I was glad to have so much snow because I was able to bathe, wash dishes, and flush the toilet with all the snow I heated on the stove. And I boiled more snow and put them in gallon jugs (4) when they cooled so I could use them to cook with, and for hubbys morning coffee. I told hubby he could do the snow collecting tomorrow as my back and shoulder ache like crazy.
I`m so very thankful that our youngest son called off work tonight. The snow is still coming down, and the roads are awful. Bill next door called off work too. In the 3 years my son has worked there, it`s the first time he has ever called off.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray it`s Shrove Tuesday (Pancake Day) tomorrow. I`ll be making lots of crepe like pancaked with lemon and sugar.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray it`s Shrove Tuesday (Pancake Day) tomorrow. I`ll be making lots of crepe like pancaked with lemon and sugar.


that sounds so good WeBe


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope CB is all right sleet mix with snow last night and she has not been on today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope you will get through the snow LTL. Hope also Buster get through it too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good Morning D&P friends. Happy Presidents Day!!!
> I hope you`re all keeping warm, I`m doing my best here. But with single digit weather for the next 2 weeks with -12 temps this Thursday, it`s very challenging.
> The snow is coming down so thickly. I`m bracing myself to go outside to gather more snow so I can melt it in pots on the stove. Then I will have enough water to wash myself, wash dishes, and then use it to flush the toilet.
> Hubby took our clothes to a friends house to use their washing machine, so we got plenty of warm clothes to last about a week.
> My son will probably call off work tonight, so that`s a huge worry off my mind.


Are your pipes frozen again? Bless your heart!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray it`s Shrove Tuesday (Pancake Day) tomorrow. I`ll be making lots of crepe like pancaked with lemon and sugar.


Oh like the Polish fat tuesday they make Packzi jelly filled donuts (that's what I call them)


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

How about making Hoe Cakes?

2 cups yellow cornmeal

2 eggs

1 teaspoon of soda

1 teaspoon of salt

2 cups of buttermilk

Mix well & spread thin into small pancakes on a cast iron griddle. Turn when brown to other side & brown.

Serve with your favorite jelly or jam & don't forget the butter!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> How about making Hoe Cakes?
> 
> 2 cups yellow cornmeal
> 
> ...


Yummm!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

You ladies are killing me! I am dieting. No jelly-filled donuts or pancakes if any kind. Just grilled chicken tenders and a small salad for dessert. Maybe strawberries later.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You ladies are killing me! I am dieting. No jelly-filled donuts or pancakes if any kind. Just grilled chicken tenders and a small salad for dessert. Maybe strawberries later.


Sorry, but I will not post anymore recipes. Good luck.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Sorry, but I will not post anymore recipes. Good luck.


That's OK. I finally got the willpower to do this. Go head and post. Someday when I'm thinner I will enjoy reading the recipes. If it weren't so cold, I would get out more and walk. I need that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks so much gali. I`ve been outside 6 times already today collecting snow. But I was glad to have so much snow because I was able to bathe, wash dishes, and flush the toilet with all the snow I heated on the stove. And I boiled more snow and put them in gallon jugs (4) when they cooled so I could use them to cook with, and for hubbys morning coffee. I told hubby he could do the snow collecting tomorrow as my back and shoulder ache like crazy.
> I`m so very thankful that our youngest son called off work tonight. The snow is still coming down, and the roads are awful. Bill next door called off work too. In the 3 years my son has worked there, it`s the first time he has ever called off.


It's good to hear you're all safe and sound at home tonight.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> that sounds so good WeBe


My DD who lives in Mobile said schools are closed till WEdnesday for Mardi Gras!!!

Maybe I'll have pancakes tomorrow, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Update on DH - dr's office called today - nurse said nothing in the blood counts was too far off, but come in Thursday for complete blood work. We feel better. She said it might have been a virus. We're not completely counting on that good news - will wait and see on Thursday, but I feel better and i can tell DH does too.

Thanks for all your good wishes and prayers.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Funny you would mention animals and traveling. Today after I get done with my evening feed, I am going down the road to a friends house to go thru a feeding for their animals. They will be leaving Wed. for a week in Florida to see his aging parents. They have 4 head of cattle plus a bull, 2 mini goats, 2 barncats, chickens and 2 ducks. It sounds like alot to take on but the cattle will have a lg. round bail to eat on so I only need to water and give them their grain, and his barn is built so you don't need to get in with them to do that. The goats,chicks and ducks all live together in a fenced in area and each has their own mini barn to sleep and eat, but they all get along unlike my ducks goose and chickens. Actually some of their chickens sleep and hang out with the goats and ride on their backs so their feet don't get cold....it's so rewarding to witness how smart an animal is, and how they think and adapt. I know what you mean about your husband and animals, it's a hugh under-taking and you do need a plan and friends. Your DD1 is a great help to take your dog, but like you said her dog and yours are buddies. It's not fun to have to board a dog or cat, it hurts your heart when you look in their sad eyes. Your a great pet owner.


WoW...after all you do for your own animals your a good neighbor as well! Be careful out there!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a beautiful, sunny day here; it's about 50F, but the wind is still got some bite to it. (Sorry to all those with flurries and cold temps). Took some pix of our changed landscape. There were a few little maple trees growing around the sequoia which turned out to be taller than we thought. They will still give us some shade in the summer, but it's brighter and warmer in the utility room and eating nook now.


What a great piece of property you have...the view is lovely!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've seen the General Sherman, most recently in 2005. I've seen the Sequoia's Forest before as a child. It was disheartening to not see all the standing trees that you can drive through and walk through. I have get memories of those trees and my parent's pics to remember them.
> 
> Here are my pics - it is so huge you cannot take a pic of the entire tree!


Awesome pics of an awesome tree! I love to hike in forests...its so peaceful when you're in among some really big trees.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Bon. I had to find a hotel. Crash for the night. Rent a car, drive to an airport, leave the car, get my car and then drive hours again. Crazy. But, it was worth it.


Gee, LL, what a complicated last leg of your trip that was...you must have been exhausted. I'm so glad you got home safe and sound and that you had such a good time with your girlfriends!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello
> 
> Well we are going to get clobbered with snow. Have had none all year and we should get 12" tonight. It will paralyze Virginia. Bringing in wood every time I bring the puppy in from the backyard. Bathtub filled. Have bottled water. Thawing soup that I had made from the freezer. My son took my car to work today. It is an all wheel drive SUV with new tires. He normally gets off work around 11PM, and it is a safer car for these country roads. So I have his car, just in case I need to run an errand. But have no need to go out, just happy hunkering down home.
> 
> ...


Something about this pic made me think of you...LOL...♥


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Update on DH - dr's office called today - nurse said nothing in the blood counts was too far off, but come in Thursday for complete blood work. We feel better. She said it might have been a virus. We're not completely counting on that good news - will wait and see on Thursday, but I feel better and i can tell DH does too.
> 
> Thanks for all your good wishes and prayers.


Sounds good, Bon...here's hoping its just a preview of even better news come the next round of blood work!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You are so well prepared, LTL. You must have been a Girl Scout!


I was, but I learned my survival skills when I lived in New England, and grew up in the Snow Belt with lake affect snow most of my life. I thought it would be fun to bring a beach chair with hot coco and sit in the grocery store's parking lot and watch all the t.p. come out of the stores. It would be hilarious. What is even funnier is that these banana heads buy so much food that needs an oven and if we lose power they still go hungry. That is why I have a propane stove top.......still can cook most things.

Off to let the puppy out again. ttfn


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Something about this pic made me think of you...LOL...♥


Oh my.......................that is hilarious! Thanks for the chuckle so early this morning


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Update on DH - dr's office called today - nurse said nothing in the blood counts was too far off, but come in Thursday for complete blood work. We feel better. She said it might have been a virus. We're not completely counting on that good news - will wait and see on Thursday, but I feel better and i can tell DH does too.
> 
> Thanks for all your good wishes and prayers.


Oh Bon, that is such a relief for you. We were all praying for your DH. Now you can relax and get on with life. Peace to you.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Heard this morning that a judge issued a temporary injunction to <O's amnesty program. That is good news. Waiting to see how the WH spins this. The amnesty is stopped until a permanent ruling is issued, but it is a good sign.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Update on DH - dr's office called today - nurse said nothing in the blood counts was too far off, but come in Thursday for complete blood work. We feel better. She said it might have been a virus. We're not completely counting on that good news - will wait and see on Thursday, but I feel better and i can tell DH does too.
> 
> Thanks for all your good wishes and prayers.


At least you have most of the weight lifted and are feeling better. You and DH enjoy your day and rest easy. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks so much gali. I`ve been outside 6 times already today collecting snow. But I was glad to have so much snow because I was able to bathe, wash dishes, and flush the toilet with all the snow I heated on the stove. And I boiled more snow and put them in gallon jugs (4) when they cooled so I could use them to cook with, and for hubbys morning coffee. I told hubby he could do the snow collecting tomorrow as my back and shoulder ache like crazy.
> I`m so very thankful that our youngest son called off work tonight. The snow is still coming down, and the roads are awful. Bill next door called off work too. In the 3 years my son has worked there, it`s the first time he has ever called off.


I seen WV on the weather channel, you certainly are getting hammered, and now a train derailment. What next???


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh like the Polish fat tuesday they make Packzi jelly filled donuts (that's what I call them)


I've never had a paczki, but the grocery stores have had them out in the bakery section for a week or two. I'm not a big donut lover, and I like my jelly on toast, but heard they are very good.

I also like homemade jelly on warm, right out of the oven, crusty, end pieces of homemade bread. Now that's a fattttttt Tuesday!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> How about making Hoe Cakes?
> 
> 2 cups yellow cornmeal
> 
> ...


I've not had Hoe Cakes either, but I will be printing this recipe, They sound delish. I love the flavor of pancakes made with buttermilk. I know I will like these Hoe's. Thanks Jane


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> WoW...after all you do for your own animals your a good neighbor as well! Be careful out there!
> 
> :thumbup:


Will do... and Thank You.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Heard this morning that a judge issued a temporary injunction to <O's amnesty program. That is good news. Waiting to see how the WH spins this. The amnesty is stopped until a permanent ruling is issued, but it is a good sign.


I love it when a judge follows the law. To many follow a distorted political agenda.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Something about this pic made me think of you...LOL...♥


HAHAHAHAHA....good point


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Something about this pic made me think of you...LOL...♥


Funny!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Here are their names.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Sounds good, Bon...here's hoping its just a preview of even better news come the next round of blood work!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, G.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Oh Bon, that is such a relief for you. We were all praying for your DH. Now you can relax and get on with life. Peace to you.


Thanks, KC.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Heard this morning that a judge issued a temporary injunction to <O's amnesty program. That is good news. Waiting to see how the WH spins this. The amnesty is stopped until a permanent ruling is issued, but it is a good sign.


WH says his plan is well within the president's authority. If that's so, I think we need to take a long hard look at the excessive power of the Executive Branch. Where's the balance?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> At least you have most of the weight lifted and are feeling better. You and DH enjoy your day and rest easy. :thumbup:


You're right. Thanks Gali.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Here are their names.


Thank you.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

State Dept spokesperson, Marie Harf, claims we should work with countries to build up their economies so jobs can be provided for ISIS and other islamic terrorist. So now the State dept believes the problem is lack of jobs. These idiot's at the WH are so out of touch it is beyond scary. If what they say has any truth, why not hire a few to provide security for -<0 and his family, how about one as 
-<0 caddy. They're crazy and tomorrow something else will be more crazy.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> It seems that when the doctors cannot find a cause, it must be a virus. My husband's started with a severe migraine, now five days later, it must be a stomach virus. I wonder if yours is a better patient than mine is. Praying they are both better soon.


Yes Joey, I hope your DH recovers from his sickness soon, if it's a virus it may be close to running it's coarse, hopefully.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Something about this pic made me think of you...LOL...♥


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ob is to busy playing golf again to talk about anything of importance except for job creation for ISIS. Christian beheaded and we need to create jobs for them. Seem they already have jobs killing people. Would be nice if Admin did the jobs thing to. How about starting with being President instead of off to play.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So glad Bonn to hear that, hope rest turns out same way. 

Joey he is still having migraines that doesn't sound good. Hope he starts feeling better soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I love it when a judge follows the law. To many follow a distorted political agenda.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I was, but I learned my survival skills when I lived in New England, and grew up in the Snow Belt with lake affect snow most of my life. I thought it would be fun to bring a beach chair with hot coco and sit in the grocery store's parking lot and watch all the t.p. come out of the stores. It would be hilarious. What is even funnier is that these banana heads buy so much food that needs an oven and if we lose power they still go hungry. That is why I have a propane stove top.......still can cook most things.
> 
> Off to let the puppy out again. ttfn


I would join you outside parking lot. Your right they buy food that they can't heat up. Also they buy more then they would use in a month. Miss the wood stove, but storms have not been so bad here, at least for the last couple of years.

How is Puppy doing with more then an inch of snow?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Worried about CB sleet down her way. Hope she is not iced in or lost electricity. Sure looks like a mess down there. Snow bad enough sleet and ice worst then snow. 

Hey doesn't Georgie and Solo live down their bet they got iced too.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I seen WV on the weather channel, you certainly are getting hammered, and now a train derailment. What next???


After seeing the train derailment, I wonder how anyone could reject the Keystone pipeline. Trains and tractor trailers will be transporting the oil instead of piping underground. Spills will occur, and terrorists will target trains and tractor trailers and cause a high incidence of spills. However, I think those opposing the pipeline think they are shutting down the transmission of oil, which is not accurate. As usual the liberals are just stupid.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I was, but I learned my survival skills when I lived in New England, and grew up in the Snow Belt with lake affect snow most of my life. I thought it would be fun to bring a beach chair with hot coco and sit in the grocery store's parking lot and watch all the t.p. come out of the stores. It would be hilarious. What is even funnier is that these banana heads buy so much food that needs an oven and if we lose power they still go hungry. That is why I have a propane stove top.......still can cook most things.
> 
> Off to let the puppy out again. ttfn


HAHA, t.p. coming out of the stores. 
So did you get close to 12 inches that was predicted?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> WH says his plan is well within the president's authority. If that's so, I think we need to take a long hard look at the excessive power of the Executive Branch. Where's the balance?


The president himself said 20 times he didn't have authority to do this. It seems the judge is leaning toward that assessment as well. What occurs to me is that <O is seeing the handwriting on the wall. This judge's ruling takes pressure off <O in vetoing the DHS funding bill. He can keep fighting for amnesty, but can tell the amnesty promoters that it is out of his hands until the court finally rules.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> After seeing the train derailment, I wonder how anyone could reject the Keystone pipeline. Trains and tractor trailers will be transporting the oil instead of piping underground. Spills will occur, and terrorists will target trains and tractor trailers and cause a high incidence of spills. However, I think those opposing the pipeline think they are shutting down the transmission of oil, which is not accurate. As usual the liberals are just stupid.


Most know nothing but talking points. Warren Buffett certainly is raking it in as long as the RR continues to transport. Buffett is another -<0 crony.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Hope all is well with CB and KPG. I need to sign off for awhile. TL


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I seen WV on the weather channel, you certainly are getting hammered, and now a train derailment. What next???


That trail derailment was only 20 miles from our house gali....scary.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

With it being Shrove Tuesday today, and Ash Wednesday tomorrow....guess what I am giving up for Lent this year?
Water in my pipes!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Well I guess I'm not escaping this winter without a bug after all -- I woke up with a raspy throat and stuffy head yesterday and same today. Hopefully it goes away soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, it was totally wonderful. The best trip I have ever taken. We were all women. At then end, I had to brave traffic - I had a 6 hour drive to home by myself. Long day.
> 
> Lots of laughs!


Welcome back LL! Glad to hear you had such a wonderful time with your friends.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> With it being Shrove Tuesday today, and Ash Wednesday tomorrow....guess what I am giving up for Lent this year?
> Water in my pipes!


I thought of you when I saw this Wendy --


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Well I guess I'm not escaping this winter without a bug after all -- I woke up with a raspy throat and stuffy head yesterday and same today. Hopefully it goes away soon.


Oh no westy 
Have a hot drink or two with honey and lemon. Then later this evening have another hot drink with honey and lemon with some added rum.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I thought of you when I saw this Wendy --


LOL good one westy....can`t wait for some pancakes tonight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh WCK thank you for the lovely pictures I wish I lived by you and had that veiw every day. What a peaceful place. Oh the tree it had to be wonderful to have it's shade.
> Sometimes I think trees are like humans in away. Not all of it. They start from a seed that their mom releases to be planlted. As baby's they are cared for by God and hopefully they can grow with out being step on or have something harm them. They spend their years growing strong as teens, young adults blown by wind and snow., They grow in to old age gracefully better then some human. Then they die . God blesses them with either a long life or just a few years.
> 
> I envy your view what a blessing to wake up to and see of God's work.


What a beautiful way of looking at trees and nature Yarnie! God's creations all meant to work together and support the Earth's needs.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> What a beautiful way of looking at trees and nature Yarnie! God's creations all meant to work together and support the Earth's needs.


Remember that pic I posted last year of our apple tree that looks likes a heart in the middle? Must try and look for it again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Update on DH - dr's office called today - nurse said nothing in the blood counts was too far off, but come in Thursday for complete blood work. We feel better. She said it might have been a virus. We're not completely counting on that good news - will wait and see on Thursday, but I feel better and i can tell DH does too.
> 
> Thanks for all your good wishes and prayers.


That sounds very encouraging Bonnie; a great relief. Will continue with the prayers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Here are their names.


Thank you Gali. The news just keeps getting worse - I saw a clip the other day where a woman was executed because she had a red jacket over her robes. Instant judge, jury and executioner.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It seems that when the doctors cannot find a cause, it must be a virus. My husband's started with a severe migraine, now five days later, it must be a stomach virus. I wonder if yours is a better patient than mine is. Praying they are both better soon.


Praying for your DH too Joey.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Whadayathink?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> State Dept spokesperson, Marie Harf, claims we should work with countries to build up their economies so jobs can be provided for ISIS and other islamic terrorist. So now the State dept believes the problem is lack of jobs. These idiot's at the WH are so out of touch it is beyond scary. If what they say has any truth, why not hire a few to provide security for -<0 and his family, how about one as
> -<0 caddy. They're crazy and tomorrow something else will be more crazy.


Talk about convoluted thinking! or total lack of thought!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> After seeing the train derailment, I wonder how anyone could reject the Keystone pipeline. Trains and tractor trailers will be transporting the oil instead of piping underground. Spills will occur, and terrorists will target trains and tractor trailers and cause a high incidence of spills. However, I think those opposing the pipeline think they are shutting down the transmission of oil, which is not accurate. As usual the liberals are just stupid.


We've had very serious derailments here too; some responsible for many deaths caused by fires and explosions. Others have polluted rivers when the cars derail, especially through the mountains. Pipelines are much safer than rail or tankers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Remember that pic I posted last year of our apple tree that looks likes a heart in the middle? Must try and look for it again.


I remember that pic Wendy; the branches made a beautiful heart.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Whadayathink?


 :lol: new fashion statement


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Talk about convoluted thinking! or total lack of thought!


Harp is tragically unqualified to do the job she's doing. I was amazed today as I watched Outnumbered. Dr. Abelo was the guest. He said he did not think <O is naive or unaware of his failing programs. He said he was actually successful at achieving his goal, the destruction of America. Since Abelo is a psychiatrist who is trained to assess motives, character, and actions, I have to say he's right, and I knew it all along even though I prayed it was not true and he was just a bumbling fool.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Something about this pic made me think of you...LOL...♥


When it's pouring down rain or icy, I always let the dogs know that I would be extremely happy to teach them to use the toilet. They don't even have to flush, I'll do that. :XD: :XD: So far, no takers - what is wrong with them!!!! :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> State Dept spokesperson, Marie Harf, claims we should work with countries to build up their economies so jobs can be provided for ISIS and other islamic terrorist. So now the State dept believes the problem is lack of jobs. These idiot's at the WH are so out of touch it is beyond scary. If what they say has any truth, why not hire a few to provide security for -<0 and his family, how about one as
> -<0 caddy. They're crazy and tomorrow something else will be more crazy.


Part of ISIS' and other terrorist groups hate for us is their claim that we meddle too much in ME affairs. Now the WH wants us to meddle further?

Isn't that what the aid we do give those countries is for? To help their economies?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Worried about CB sleet down her way. Hope she is not iced in or lost electricity. Sure looks like a mess down there. Snow bad enough sleet and ice worst then snow.
> 
> Hey doesn't Georgie and Solo live down their bet they got iced too.


We had thunder sleet and then about 1" of snow. South of I40 had more ice. Things are slowly moving around here, not too sure about south of I40. I think CB got hit with the ice. I hope she is okay.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Here are their names.


Thank you, Gali, for publishing these names on KP, in Denim Country. I will surely pray for them and will send their names to my friends so they may pray for them also.♥
They are all Saints in my estimation. They could have denied Jesus, become moslem and keep their lives, but chose not to. Think of the early Christian martyrs.♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> That trail derailment was only 20 miles from our house gali....scary.


I was wondering if you were close to it. That is scary, especially if you had to evacuate.

These derailments and accidents with the tractor-trailers can come at anytime. They can also be targets to terrorists when they are close to populated areas. You would also think with the Democrats complaining about the condition of our roads and bridges and other deteriorating infrastructure, that this type of disaster would put a positive emphasis on the pipeline.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I noticed #15. Worker from Awr village. He hasn't been named yet, and may never be.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Whadayathink?


LOL brilliant!!!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> With it being Shrove Tuesday today, and Ash Wednesday tomorrow....guess what I am giving up for Lent this year?
> Water in my pipes!


No kidding Wendy. :thumbdown:

Hey, I remember what you gave up last year. Potato Chips!
I'm sure that was alot easier than water.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> No kidding Wendy. :thumbdown:
> 
> Hey, I remember what you gave up last year. Potato Chips!
> I'm sure that was alot easier than water.


The giving up of potato chips was way tougher gali because my son had bought me 3 large large bags of ketchup chips halfway through Lent. It was all I could think about LOL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Well I guess I'm not escaping this winter without a bug after all -- I woke up with a raspy throat and stuffy head yesterday and same today. Hopefully it goes away soon.


No one is safe, but you must be healthy and careful. Working with the public can certainly be risky. Take care WCK.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Will be back later this evening. I`m getting ready to save all my good stuff on here so hubby can reformat my C drive later and re install Windows.
I`ve got too many good pics to lose.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> The giving up of potato chips was way tougher gali because my son had bought me 3 large large bags of ketchup chips halfway through Lent. It was all I could think about LOL


LOL, I didn't want to say it but I knew chips had to be worse!!!
I'm forever doing that...bring up food talk and then have to indulge. I'm signing off now and headed for the kitchen. I'm going to dip my chips ever so slightly in catsup and wash them down with an ice cold diet coke. TL


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I think Yarnie was working on a ruched cowl (or scarf). I saw this today. It was a kit from Craftsy, but I think I could improvise to create my own pattern. I really liked it.

Yarnie is this what you are doing?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> we really have to stop meeting like this our husbands are going to get suspicious about all of us being on here.


 :lol: :lol:  :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Please take a pic of the bolero, would love to see it. Is she one of the birthday girls this weekend?


Yes, she was one of the birthday girls and the bolero was a hit with her. She loved the color and it fit just right. (I was sort of 'winging' it)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Will probably take some shade away, but there are still a lot of other trees and it's at the side of the house where we don't spend much time. The ***** will have to find a new home though, I don't think they'll be very happy.


How old was this sequoia, do you know, Kitty?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Part of ISIS' and other terrorist groups hate for us is their claim that we meddle too much in ME affairs. Now the WH wants us to meddle further?
> 
> Isn't that what the aid we do give those countries is for? To help their economies?


I think they just hate us because we are the infidels that Mohammed told them to kill. If we withdrew totally from the ME, they'd still hate us. Now some ME leaders want us to use our men and weapons to kill ISIS. Typical. Once we do it, they'll still hate us. We probably will eventually destroy ISIS for our own self-preservation. But, there needs to be Muslim boots on the ground too. Either that or these ME countries need to finance this war totally, even if they have to provide us free oil for a century.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> HAHA, t.p. coming out of the stores.
> So did you get close to 12 inches that was predicted?


No only 7-9. They were itty bitty flakes because we were so dry. Would have been a monster if we had gotten those big flakes. I was outside most of the morning digging out the cars , driveway and walkways. We have a really long and windy driveway that probably slopes upwards around 7 feet from garage to road. So getting home is fine, it is getting out that can be tricky. So went out and got the top layer off, then went out again........Needed to get some off before the deep freeze tonight. Might be below zero tonight, so we will have blocks of ice out there tomorrow. It was sunny outside, so it was nice to be outside and doing something that was physical. I doubt if the kids even go to school at all this week. I know they won't tomorrow because my street has not been plowed and we are on the school bus route. And we did not get our mail today, so it must be bad out there.

Talked to my mom this morning and she said that it was 7 below this morning. At least they are warm and safe inside.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

oopps, my fingers must be cold. Double post


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Whadayathink?


My son has been bugging me for slippers. I think I could make those.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Except we didn't vote Valerie in - I believe she has more power than <0 which makes her 0 and she is running and ruining our Country. :thumbdown:


Sadly, you're right, KPG. :-(


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I predict Brian will have his nose straightened and show up again on a cable or some other channel and show.


Gender transformation, perhaps?  :XD: ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How rude to ask WCK if she is losing it. :shock:
> 
> CB, please, hold back.


 :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This is our indoor/outdoor wireless temperature gauge. It was taken at 11.30 am and it`s -9 F outside already, and only 60 F inside.
> brrrr
> :thumbdown:


Oh, WendyBee, 60 degrees inside? I hope it's warmer than that inside your home by now, or you're wearing multiple layers of clothing. Do you have a wood stove or a fireplace, for an added heat source? It's supposed to be very cold all week. Please stay warm.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are expecting it Sunday night. I will let you know if it comes your way. I know the weather people must get kick back from the bread and milk sellers. :lol: Because they are warning 1 " of snow or ice. I will take the snow but they can keep the ice.


CB, you're the 'lucky duck' living west of the Mississippi. This winter is really dumping on the eastern US. There is so much snow around here, I'm beginning to think I'm an Eskimo. :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good you will have a warm place if you do lose power. Y'all are real pioneers.


Yes, WendyBee is a modern pioneer woman, in West Virginia, of all places!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I just read your post Jokim and right below it is an ad for Boogie Wipes - it's all about the snot. How funny & appropriate is that? :XD: :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Just a thought. We have had a "Government Shutdown" for two days. Where are the Democrats wailing on the microphones on Capital Hill? Isn't even the threat of a Government Shutdown considered cruel by Democrats and they gnash their teeth, beat their breasts and cry if there are budget issues?

We are all breathing. The electricity is still on. People have food to eat. And how could that happen after 3" of snow shut down DC? It proves to me how we can survive a Government Shutdown for a few days. If shutting the government down is so devastating, then why didn't the Democrats show up for work today? HUMMMMMMMMMMMMMM????


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Biden/ Ashton Carter's wife/at AC's swearing in of Defense Sec........... sick........droit du seigneur !


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I think Yarnie was working on a ruched cowl (or scarf). I saw this today. It was a kit from Craftsy, but I think I could improvise to create my own pattern. I really liked it.
> 
> Yarnie is this what you are doing?


That is so pretty. It looks majestic! Love it KC, go for it . It would look lovely on you.

If Yarnie is making a ruched cowl I can't wait to see it. I'm off to look at ruching patterns.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Gender transformation, perhaps?  :XD: ;-)


 :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Just a thought. We have had a "Government Shutdown" for two days. Where are the Democrats wailing on the microphones on Capital Hill? Isn't even the threat of a Government Shutdown considered cruel by Democrats and they gnash their teeth, beat their breasts and cry if there are budget issues?
> 
> We are all breathing. The electricity is still on. People have food to eat. And how could that happen after 3" of snow shut down DC? It proves to me how we can survive a Government Shutdown for a few days. If shutting the government down is so devastating, then why didn't the Democrats show up for work today? HUMMMMMMMMMMMMMM????


Very good point LTL, maybe instead of putting up portable fence for barricades, they can push some of that 3 inches of snow around and make snow walls.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I use both Hershey and Nestle chips (Hersh and Ness)to me.
> 
> I lived in Hershey, PA for awhile. Let me tell you that the aroma most mornings was divine. I didn't mind being awoken by the smell of chocolate cooking at 4AM. The other days, not so much. There were many farms around Hershey and that aroma was not nearly as pleasant.


Have you ever tried Guittard Chocolate Chips? They're just as good as Ghirardelli's, if not better. I believe they're out of San Francisco.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I use both Hershey and Nestle chips (Hersh and Ness)to me.
> 
> I lived in Hershey, PA for awhile. Let me tell you that the aroma most mornings was divine. I didn't mind being awoken by the smell of chocolate cooking at 4AM. The other days, not so much. There were many farms around Hershey and that aroma was not nearly as pleasant.


...or living near Yankee Candle, the 'Scenter of the Universe' where the fragrance is heavenly.......


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What Romney did, or better yet, didn't do is the reason I wouldn't vote for him if he decided to run again. I wouldn't trust him not to throw the election away again.


Romney does not strike me as a fighter. And a fighter is what is needed on our side!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I would love a Cruz/Walker or vice versa ticket in 2016.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> No only 7-9. They were itty bitty flakes because we were so dry. Would have been a monster if we had gotten those big flakes. I was outside most of the morning digging out the cars , driveway and walkways. We have a really long and windy driveway that probably slopes upwards around 7 feet from garage to road. So getting home is fine, it is getting out that can be tricky. So went out and got the top layer off, then went out again........Needed to get some off before the deep freeze tonight. Might be below zero tonight, so we will have blocks of ice out there tomorrow. It was sunny outside, so it was nice to be outside and doing something that was physical. I doubt if the kids even go to school at all this week. I know they won't tomorrow because my street has not been plowed and we are on the school bus route. And we did not get our mail today, so it must be bad out there.
> 
> Talked to my mom this morning and she said that it was 7 below this morning. At least they are warm and safe inside.


Yes, 7 ft. could cause some problems. It's not common for V to dip to 0 and below is it? When the sun shines it makes 0 and below not seem so cold. The gray windy days depress me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am back. Had a great time. The last leg of my flight was cancelled and had to drive a LONG way by myself.
> 
> Missed you all.


I wondered when you were going to make it back. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We have had 2 inches of ice. We lost our power due to limbs falling on our lines. Everyone got power yesterday but us and our son next door. 
We were just sitting here with candles going and in the dark when we heard guns shots close to the house. Scared me to death. My DIL and DS were at work and the kids home next door alone. I looked out the window and there were 2 electric company trucks. There were 4 men shooting at the limbs on the trees. They never even warned us they were here. I thought they would have chain saws not guns. As of now we have at least 8 trees that lost big limbs. It took out some of my flower pots but missed our fence. It won't take but a few days to get the mess cleaned. Maybe. If more doesn't fall. We can do it ourselves.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Update on DH - dr's office called today - nurse said nothing in the blood counts was too far off, but come in Thursday for complete blood work. We feel better. She said it might have been a virus. We're not completely counting on that good news - will wait and see on Thursday, but I feel better and i can tell DH does too.
> 
> Thanks for all your good wishes and prayers.


I think you should celebrate the good news. If there was bad news they would have not told you it could have been a virus. I still claim no cancer and good health.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks so much gali. I`ve been outside 6 times already today collecting snow. But I was glad to have so much snow because I was able to bathe, wash dishes, and flush the toilet with all the snow I heated on the stove. And I boiled more snow and put them in gallon jugs (4) when they cooled so I could use them to cook with, and for hubbys morning coffee. I told hubby he could do the snow collecting tomorrow as my back and shoulder ache like crazy.
> I`m so very thankful that our youngest son called off work tonight. The snow is still coming down, and the roads are awful. Bill next door called off work too. In the 3 years my son has worked there, it`s the first time he has ever called off.


I had no electricity but you are worse with no water. We got the generator going last night. Dh has to have tv so we watched tv with a space heater on and then turned it all off. I don't know how all of y'all deal with this weather. Not fun. I am glad your son doesn't go to work in it tonight. My son and gs have been putting snow melt out the last 2 days. It is suppose to get warm Saturday and then a front comes back in. :|


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Something about this pic made me think of you...LOL...♥


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I was, but I learned my survival skills when I lived in New England, and grew up in the Snow Belt with lake affect snow most of my life. I thought it would be fun to bring a beach chair with hot coco and sit in the grocery store's parking lot and watch all the t.p. come out of the stores. It would be hilarious. What is even funnier is that these banana heads buy so much food that needs an oven and if we lose power they still go hungry. That is why I have a propane stove top.......still can cook most things.
> 
> Off to let the puppy out again. ttfn


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Here are their names.


So sad. Martyrs for Christ have a special place. Of course the liberal news won't tell that they were Christians.
Revelation 6:9

When the Lamb broke the fifth seal, I saw under the altar the souls of all who had been martyred for the word of God and for being faithful in their testimony.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ob is to busy playing golf again to talk about anything of importance except for job creation for ISIS. Christian beheaded and we need to create jobs for them. Seem they already have jobs killing people. Would be nice if Admin did the jobs thing to. How about starting with being President instead of off to play.


Don't forget he is busy making selfie video's to promote ocare too. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That trail derailment was only 20 miles from our house gali....scary.


Oh no WeBee! I haven't seen the news. Was anyone killed?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well I guess I'm not escaping this winter without a bug after all -- I woke up with a raspy throat and stuffy head yesterday and same today. Hopefully it goes away soon.


WCK I hope you are feeling better. It is so hard to stay well in the winter. Hugs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I thought of you when I saw this Wendy --


Cute. Fits Webee to a tee or T . :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We had thunder sleet and then about 1" of snow. South of I40 had more ice. Things are slowly moving around here, not too sure about south of I40. I think CB got hit with the ice. I hope she is okay.


I didn't know what you got . DD had snow and sleet. Yes we got the ice.  We are okay.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think Yarnie was working on a ruched cowl (or scarf). I saw this today. It was a kit from Craftsy, but I think I could improvise to create my own pattern. I really liked it.
> 
> Yarnie is this what you are doing?


Adorable! I hope you make it . I love it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, she was one of the birthday girls and the bolero was a hit with her. She loved the color and it fit just right. (I was sort of 'winging' it)


How was your weekend with the birthday party? That is great the birthday girl loved her bolero. Do you have any pix?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I was wondering if you were close to it. That is scary, especially if you had to evacuate.
> 
> These derailments and accidents with the tractor-trailers can come at anytime. They can also be targets to terrorists when they are close to populated areas. You would also think with the Democrats complaining about the condition of our roads and bridges and other deteriorating infrastructure, that this type of disaster would put a positive emphasis on the pipeline.


My DH has been on derailments before The worse one in our town he was on the train behind it. We live pretty close to the tracks but my parents , DS and DB lived closer than me. They had to stay at my house for almost a week. They had to dig up all of the dirt all around and reroute the tracks because all of the toxins from the derailment. Very scary . There are tank cars full of all kinds of explosives. My DH told me I would have had nightmares knowing the stuff he carried in those train's. We heard a train whistle last night and he got sad. He said he would go back today if he was well. I hated it . Too dangerous.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> CB, you're the 'lucky duck' living west of the Mississippi. This winter is really dumping on the eastern US. There is so much snow around here, I'm beginning to think I'm an Eskimo. :wink:


You really are an Eskimo. We had 75 degrees one day then down to 24 and ice the next night. Crazy. At least you are consistent with your weather. :-o This is us.
http://www.facebook.com/thefishpage/photos/a.649358225098588.1073741838.139384772762605/913604048674003/?type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Biden/ Ashton Carter's wife/at AC's swearing in of Defense Sec........... sick........droit du seigneur !


I would have to sling him across the room. He is such a perv! Bleah . Ptooey!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Romney does not strike me as a fighter. And a fighter is what is needed on our side!


Jokim, you are so right. He appears (to me) effeminate. Goofy in a way. I think it works against him, though he would have been a far better president than Obumma.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wondered when you were going to make it back. Glad you had a good time.


Thank you, CB. I had the greatest time. It was really hard getting home. I had to brave some hard places to drive.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DH has been on derailments before The worse one in our town he was on the train behind it. We live pretty close to the tracks but my parents , DS and DB lived closer than me. They had to stay at my house for almost a week. They had to dig up all of the dirt all around and reroute the tracks because all of the toxins from the derailment. Very scary . There are tank cars full of all kinds of explosives. My DH told me I would have had nightmares knowing the stuff he carried in those train's. We heard a train whistle last night and he got sad. He said he would go back today if he was well. I hated it . Too dangerous.


Oh, CB. I'm glad he is not there. But, I know how he must feel. Give him a hug for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think Yarnie was working on a ruched cowl (or scarf). I saw this today. It was a kit from Craftsy, but I think I could improvise to create my own pattern. I really liked it.
> 
> Yarnie is this what you are doing?


Doing a shawl in mohair. But you can do it. Going to look at pattern it is not that hard I am sure of it. I can figure it out so know you can.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB. I had the greatest time. It was really hard getting home. I had to brave some hard places to drive.


I am glad you had so much fun with your girl friends. Are you going to be able to get your moving done on time?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, CB. I'm glad he is not there. But, I know how he must feel. Give him a hug for me.


Thanks LL. I will. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That trail derailment was only 20 miles from our house gali....scary.


Glad your were not closer to it. What are you giving up this year for Lent?? Hope it goes easier on you this time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB, just knew you got ice coating. They probably shot limbs down as they were not able to get truck and bucket in there to remove them. With ice coating . How much did you get. Glad you are o.k. Did you have fire place going?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would have to sling him across the room. He is such a perv! Bleah . Ptooey!


I would to The man sure has a hand problem doesn't he.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Franklin Graham on TV talking about Christian being killed, and the POpe talk about it yesterday or day before.

I think it is awful that nothing has been mention about it in Washington but all that was said is ISIS needs jobs. I think they already have jobs,not the kind I would want to see.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Whadayathink?


Looks good to me, just wrap and wear.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you had so much fun with your girl friends. Are you going to be able to get your moving done on time?


We better. We have so much to do! So much packing tomorrow. The house is full of boxes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB, just knew you got ice coating. They probably shot limbs down as they were not able to get truck and bucket in there to remove them. With ice coating . How much did you get. Glad you are o.k. Did you have fire place going?


My sons had just shot a limb that has been hanging since May over my garden. I never thought that the power company would do the same thing. I was happy they didn't come across my yard . They would have ruin it. I think we got 2" of ice but now sure. No we didn't start the fireplace. We didn't have fire wood cut. We could have gotten some out back but the boys were busy with work. It was not too cold inside . We had plenty of clothes on and took naps with lot of blankets. I sleep downstairs with the poor old cripple dog. He is still down in his back . We were ok until the generator ran out of gas and we got a little chilly. I was thankful when we got the power on because I was going to have to clean out the fridge and freezer if it had not came on. My mother never lost her power. That was a blessing. Thanks for being concerned about me. XX♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We better. We have so much to do! So much packing tomorrow. The house is full of boxes.


You can do it. I know you can. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You can do it. I know you can. :thumbup:


 :-D


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no WeBee! I haven't seen the news. Was anyone killed?


Thankfully no Bumpy. Although one persons house was burnt down to the ground.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Update on DH - dr's office called today - nurse said nothing in the blood counts was too far off, but come in Thursday for complete blood work. We feel better. She said it might have been a virus. We're not completely counting on that good news - will wait and see on Thursday, but I feel better and i can tell DH does too.
> 
> Thanks for all your good wishes and prayers.


Good news Bon, keep us posted on latest.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thankfully no Bumpy. Although one persons house was burnt down to the ground.


I hate to hear that. The blast must have gotten the house. I glad no one was killed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> When it's pouring down rain or icy, I always let the dogs know that I would be extremely happy to teach them to use the toilet. They don't even have to flush, I'll do that. :XD: :XD: So far, no takers - what is wrong with them!!!! :XD: :XD:


I've known several people who trained their cats to use the toilet (we never tried to train our cats), they just had to remember to leave the lid up. I hadn't heard about training dogs, but look what I found - he even flushes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I got a note from Jokim her computer is still acting up. She misses us and is hoping to be back soon. She has 4' of snow on her car. Praying for you Jokim and the others with all the snow. Be safe everyone. 
Bonn and GG did you get snow or ice?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Worried about CB sleet down her way. Hope she is not iced in or lost electricity. Sure looks like a mess down there. Snow bad enough sleet and ice worst then snow.
> 
> Hey doesn't Georgie and Solo live down their bet they got iced too.


Yeah, haven't been with y'all for the past few days here in Tennessee 'cause I've been stuck in a hotel room in Nashville. Literally iced in! Got here last Sunday & didn't leave my room 'till today. Really kind of bad what with a bit of snow on the ground, but the ice has been bad. Parts of the interstates closed - all schools closed - state offices & county offices closed & good luck finding a place to eat. Thank God for the Waffle House & also thanks for the Waffle House 'cause it's the only place open & I happen to like their food. Had to drive here last Sunday when the interstate was clear & safe for driving - we closed today on a house we owned here - sold it & had to be here to sign papers, etc. long story but suffice to say we did it & hopefully will be able to drive home tomorrow. Our car was covered with a 1/2 inch sheet of ice. A horrible job getting the car "de-iced." I missed y'all doubly 'cause no internet connection available 'till today. We sure get spoiled with our "modern" conveniences, don't we? Spoiled! Spoiled! Spoiled rotten, aren't we?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Part of ISIS' and other terrorist groups hate for us is their claim that we meddle too much in ME affairs. Now the WH wants us to meddle further?
> 
> Isn't that what the aid we do give those countries is for? To help their economies?


I'm glad that our conservative govt has consistently called out the terrorists for their actions where ever their atrocities have been committed despite objections from the liberal and socialist parties who feel "more studies are needed or we need to get to root causes or they have reasons for not liking the West".

At least the socialists stick to their party policy, but the liberals change with opinion polls and just make themselves look ridiculous - most recently they say they aren't really against fighting ISIS, but using our aircraft to bomb them is "overkill" :shock: - What dream world do they live in??


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/02/16/knowing-four-arabic-words-may-save-our-civilization-from-islamic-takeover/


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Leftovers here tonight. We are so dull.


We've been eating leftovers last two nights, from Sunday's birthday bash. Tomorrow's Ash Wednesday, that means a Fish Fry from the local Scout Pack and on Thursday, more leftovers: Chicken soup (from bones) and Chicken salad sandwiches (leftover chicken meat). Wow! I'm really stretching the food. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a beautiful, sunny day here; it's about 50F, but the wind is still got some bite to it. (Sorry to all those with flurries and cold temps). Took some pix of our changed landscape. There were a few little maple trees growing around the sequoia which turned out to be taller than we thought. They will still give us some shade in the summer, but it's brighter and warmer in the utility room and eating nook now.


Beautiful views and property. Cutting the tree down seems to have opened up your views of the water. Wow, no snow in sight on your land. We are living in snow canyons! ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How do you find the geo-thermal heat? It is very expensive to install here and I don't know of anyone who's had it long enough to say whether there are maintenance issues down the road.


By 'geo-thermal heat', do you mean a heat pump, which taps the warmth of the soil a number of inches/feet below the surface?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I was wondering if you were close to it. That is scary, especially if you had to evacuate.
> 
> These derailments and accidents with the tractor-trailers can come at anytime. They can also be targets to terrorists when they are close to populated areas. You would also think with the Democrats complaining about the condition of our roads and bridges and other deteriorating infrastructure, that this type of disaster would put a positive emphasis on the pipeline.


Newer pipelines can detect even tiny changes in pressure and are programmed to shut off the control valves. That minimizes the amount of oil or gas that can escape if the pipeline ruptures but there is no easy way to control a truck or rail tanker rupture, especially if a fire is involved. A couple of years ago 47 people in a Quebec town were killed when a rail car derailed and exploded in the town.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> The giving up of potato chips was way tougher gali because my son had bought me 3 large large bags of ketchup chips halfway through Lent. It was all I could think about LOL


The hardest thing I've ever given up was coffee. Every time I saw a coffee cup or smelled coffee brewing was painful.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, have you been checked by your Dr lately? This was how I felt "tired" all the time & Dr said it was my heart telling me it was having a problem. I finally had pain between the shoulders in the back is why I went yo the ER & had a cardiac arrest around noon the next day. Luckily, the ER Dr admitted me or I would be dead as you cannot move when your heart stops!
> 
> I was 56 years old! That was May 28 & I spent the next 1 1/2 years re cooperating. Was told I needed the lungs & heart replaced. I did sign up to wait for a donor but then a 38 year old woman from our support group went to Baltimore & had the surgery & returned in a casket as she did not survive the transplants. I had the center to take me off that list & have lived all of these years. God has my expiration date!
> 
> ...


You have truly been blessed by God, Janie.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, it was totally wonderful. The best trip I have ever taken. We were all women. At then end, I had to brave traffic - I had a 6 hour drive to home by myself. Long day.
> 
> Lots of laughs!


Welcome home, Lukelucy! Glad you had a nice time and enjoyed yourself. Are you still on target for the moving date?♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I think Yarnie was working on a ruched cowl (or scarf). I saw this today. It was a kit from Craftsy, but I think I could improvise to create my own pattern. I really liked it.
> 
> Yarnie is this what you are doing?


That's a very pretty cowl; go for it :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> How old was this sequoia, do you know, Kitty?


Not quite 40 years. We thought it would be a lot older because of it's height, but some of the rings in the trunk were quite widely spaced. We've planted a lot of cedar and maple over the past few years and are looking forward to seeing these maple trees when they leaf out in the spring. We knew some of them were tucked in within the sequoia branches but didn't realize there were so many of them or that some of them were that tall.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh like the Polish fat tuesday they make Packzi jelly filled donuts (that's what I call them)


We had paczki today, Shrove Tuesday. Tomorrow Lent begins. Time of self denial and sacrifice.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Update on DH - dr's office called today - nurse said nothing in the blood counts was too far off, but come in Thursday for complete blood work. We feel better. She said it might have been a virus. We're not completely counting on that good news - will wait and see on Thursday, but I feel better and i can tell DH does too.
> 
> Thanks for all your good wishes and prayers.


Will keep praying, Bonnie.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Biden/ Ashton Carter's wife/at AC's swearing in of Defense Sec........... sick........droit du seigneur !


that's just creepy; he should keep his hands in his pockets


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have had 2 inches of ice. We lost our power due to limbs falling on our lines. Everyone got power yesterday but us and our son next door.
> We were just sitting here with candles going and in the dark when we heard guns shots close to the house. Scared me to death. My DIL and DS were at work and the kids home next door alone. I looked out the window and there were 2 electric company trucks. There were 4 men shooting at the limbs on the trees. They never even warned us they were here. I thought they would have chain saws not guns. As of now we have at least 8 trees that lost big limbs. It took out some of my flower pots but missed our fence. It won't take but a few days to get the mess cleaned. Maybe. If more doesn't fall. We can do it ourselves.


I'm so glad you got your power back and came through without too much damage. I've never heard of shooting the branches off - does that work better when they're frozen?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> WH says his plan is well within the president's authority. If that's so, I think we need to take a long hard look at the excessive power of the Executive Branch. Where's the balance?


He's not used to being told, 'No!'. :evil:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't forget he is busy making selfie video's to promote ocare too. :shock: :roll:


The leader of the Can. liberal party is that kind of phony with the media too; he makes bad jokes when issues come up. When you hear him, he sounds more like a bratty teenager than someone who wants to lead our country.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well I guess I'm not escaping this winter without a bug after all -- I woke up with a raspy throat and stuffy head yesterday and same today. Hopefully it goes away soon.


Oh, oh. No, not a bug! That's how mine and DH's flu/cold started. The coughs still linger. Stock up on Kleenex and cough drops. Drink LOTS of liquids.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You really are an Eskimo. We had 75 degrees one day then down to 24 and ice the next night. Crazy. At least you are consistent with your weather. :-o This is us.
> http://www.facebook.com/thefishpage/photos/a.649358225098588.1073741838.139384772762605/913604048674003/?type=1&theater


Calgary could be like that when the warm chinook winds blew in from the mountains; temp could change by more than 30C in less than an hour


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Biden/ Ashton Carter's wife/at AC's swearing in of Defense Sec........... sick........droit du seigneur !


Disgusting! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How was your weekend with the birthday party? That is great the birthday girl loved her bolero. Do you have any pix?


Birthday party was lots of fun, will try posting pics tomorrow. Getting tired quickly and falling asleep as I type. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim, you are so right. He appears (to me) effeminate. Goofy in a way. I think it works against him, though he would have been a far better president than Obumma.


Yes, Romney would have been a good president. A patriot who loves this country and its people. But <0 has changed the criteria for the office: what's needed today is a fighter who's not afraid to take a stand! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, haven't been with y'all for the past few days here in Tennessee 'cause I've been stuck in a hotel room in Nashville. Literally iced in! Got here last Sunday & didn't leave my room 'till today. Really kind of bad what with a bit of snow on the ground, but the ice has been bad. Parts of the interstates closed - all schools closed - state offices & county offices closed & good luck finding a place to eat. Thank God for the Waffle House & also thanks for the Waffle House 'cause it's the only place open & I happen to like their food. Had to drive here last Sunday when the interstate was clear & safe for driving - we closed today on a house we owned here - sold it & had to be here to sign papers, etc. long story but suffice to say we did it & hopefully will be able to drive home tomorrow. Our car was covered with a 1/2 inch sheet of ice. A horrible job getting the car "de-iced." I missed y'all doubly 'cause no internet connection available 'till today. We sure get spoiled with our "modern" conveniences, don't we? Spoiled! Spoiled! Spoiled rotten, aren't we?


Glad you're safe Georgie. Hope the roads are clear and you can finally make it back home tomorrow.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Franklin Graham on TV talking about Christian being killed, and the POpe talk about it yesterday or day before.
> 
> I think it is awful that nothing has been mention about it in Washington but all that was said is ISIS needs jobs. I think they already have jobs,not the kind I would want to see.


How long before people start to question which side he's on?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We better. We have so much to do! So much packing tomorrow. The house is full of boxes.


I would love to help you out, LL.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Birthday party was lots of fun, will try posting pics tomorrow. Getting tired quickly and falling asleep as I type. ;-)


Glad your computer problems are fixed up; we missed you! Look forward to seeing pix.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad that our conservative govt has consistently called out the terrorists for their actions where ever their atrocities have been committed despite objections from the liberal and socialist parties who feel "more studies are needed or we need to get to root causes or they have reasons for not liking the West".
> 
> At least the socialists stick to their party policy, but the liberals change with opinion polls and just make themselves look ridiculous - most recently they say they aren't really against fighting ISIS, but using our aircraft to bomb them is "overkill" :shock: - What dream world do they live in??


In the pantheon of Egyptian gods, wasn't there a goddess Isis ? ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad your computer problems are fixed up; we missed you! Look forward to seeing pix.


So very, very happy to be back in the family fold.♥ :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night friends. I've just finished reading 35 pages of catch-up Denim Country chat postings. Going to bed.....ZZZZZZZZZZZZ!&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> By 'geo-thermal heat', do you mean a heat pump, which taps the warmth of the soil a number of inches/feet below the surface?


Yes but it's quite deep, maybe up to hundreds of feet


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> State Dept spokesperson, Marie Harf, claims we should work with countries to build up their economies so jobs can be provided for ISIS and other islamic terrorist. So now the State dept believes the problem is lack of jobs. These idiot's at the WH are so out of touch it is beyond scary. If what they say has any truth, why not hire a few to provide security for -<0 and his family, how about one as
> -<0 caddy. They're crazy and tomorrow something else will be more crazy.


They are crazy at best.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> After seeing the train derailment, I wonder how anyone could reject the Keystone pipeline. Trains and tractor trailers will be transporting the oil instead of piping underground. Spills will occur, and terrorists will target trains and tractor trailers and cause a high incidence of spills. However, I think those opposing the pipeline think they are shutting down the transmission of oil, which is not accurate. As usual the liberals are just stupid.


Agree.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> After seeing the train derailment, I wonder how anyone could reject the Keystone pipeline. Trains and tractor trailers will be transporting the oil instead of piping underground. Spills will occur, and terrorists will target trains and tractor trailers and cause a high incidence of spills. However, I think those opposing the pipeline think they are shutting down the transmission of oil, which is not accurate. As usual the liberals are just stupid.


Agree. We need the pipeline as it will help us bolster our national security. We should build up our defenses - Star Wars, etc. - and make sure all our weapons and missiles are in good operating condition. And we should take the billions we're giving to Middle Eastern countries and use it to raise the pay considerably for our military, those who save our lives and freedom every day by risking their own. Salaries and benefits, guaranteed security after service.

We have to be ready.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The president himself said 20 times he didn't have authority to do this. It seems the judge is leaning toward that assessment as well. What occurs to me is that <O is seeing the handwriting on the wall. This judge's ruling takes pressure off <O in vetoing the DHS funding bill. He can keep fighting for amnesty, but can tell the amnesty promoters that it is out of his hands until the court finally rules.


<) is out of touch with reality. He should be relieved of his duties.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That trail derailment was only 20 miles from our house gali....scary.


Yes, that is scary. The flames on tv looked terrifying.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> With it being Shrove Tuesday today, and Ash Wednesday tomorrow....guess what I am giving up for Lent this year?
> Water in my pipes!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well I guess I'm not escaping this winter without a bug after all -- I woke up with a raspy throat and stuffy head yesterday and same today. Hopefully it goes away soon.


I hope so, too. A sore throat is miserable. Take care, WCK. Hot tea, chicken soup, warmth, and rest.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Whadayathink?


I think it's brilliant! You can have any color you want, no dropped stitches, no patterns, just soft and warm on tired feet. Simplicity. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, haven't been with y'all for the past few days here in Tennessee 'cause I've been stuck in a hotel room in Nashville. Literally iced in! Got here last Sunday & didn't leave my room 'till today. Really kind of bad what with a bit of snow on the ground, but the ice has been bad. Parts of the interstates closed - all schools closed - state offices & county offices closed & good luck finding a place to eat. Thank God for the Waffle House & also thanks for the Waffle House 'cause it's the only place open & I happen to like their food. Had to drive here last Sunday when the interstate was clear & safe for driving - we closed today on a house we owned here - sold it & had to be here to sign papers, etc. long story but suffice to say we did it & hopefully will be able to drive home tomorrow. Our car was covered with a 1/2 inch sheet of ice. A horrible job getting the car "de-iced." I missed y'all doubly 'cause no internet connection available 'till today. We sure get spoiled with our "modern" conveniences, don't we? Spoiled! Spoiled! Spoiled rotten, aren't we?


Just think of it this way GG you have been on an adventure. Yes I thought the same thing that we take things for granted with our comfort.
I am glad you weren't stranded on the highway. My DH loves Waffle House. I love their pecan waffles.
Prayers for your safe trip home. We are having school tomorrow. We didn't get mail today. Maybe we will recover since the temps are coming back up in a few days.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, Gali, for publishing these names on KP, in Denim Country. I will surely pray for them and will send their names to my friends so they may pray for them also.♥
> They are all Saints in my estimation. They could have denied Jesus, become moslem and keep their lives, but chose not to. Think of the early Christian martyrs.♥


I think they are martyrs for their faith, too. For quite a while I have wondered what we will be called to do. Could it be this?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I noticed #15. Worker from Awr village. He hasn't been named yet, and may never be.


Yes. And they were all poor people. Very sad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad that our conservative govt has consistently called out the terrorists for their actions where ever their atrocities have been committed despite objections from the liberal and socialist parties who feel "more studies are needed or we need to get to root causes or they have reasons for not liking the West".
> 
> At least the socialists stick to their party policy, but the liberals change with opinion polls and just make themselves look ridiculous - most recently they say they aren't really against fighting ISIS, but using our aircraft to bomb them is "overkill" :shock: - What dream world do they live in??


Amen Sis!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think Yarnie was working on a ruched cowl (or scarf). I saw this today. It was a kit from Craftsy, but I think I could improvise to create my own pattern. I really liked it.
> 
> Yarnie is this what you are doing?


Oh - that is lovely.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> that's just creepy; he should keep his hands in his pockets


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Biden/ Ashton Carter's wife/at AC's swearing in of Defense Sec........... sick........droit du seigneur !


Golly Ned! Somebody tell him to get a grip on himself - and leave the ladies alone! This is getting downright disgusting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Biden/ Ashton Carter's wife/at AC's swearing in of Defense Sec........... sick........droit du seigneur !


Your description is spot on. Snorgle sclurg slurp!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray...hubby reformatted my hard drive and re installed windows for me. And now it looks and feels like a brand new pc.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> ...or living near Yankee Candle, the 'Scenter of the Universe' where the fragrance is heavenly.......


or going down to the Baltimore Harbor - before it was beautified - and smelling the cinnamon from the McCormick building. Mmmmm....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so glad you got your power back and came through without too much damage. I've never heard of shooting the branches off - does that work better when they're frozen?


I don't know if that is why they were shooting them down or not. I was afraid they would tear up my yard with the big trucks. So I was happy about that.It scared me to death right outside my window. We had the generator going for the fridge so we didn't hear the trucks drive up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Yes - and while her husband is giving a speech! I am alone at my computer - cringing! Aaaaaaallllllllllkkkkhhkhhh


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The leader of the Can. liberal party is that kind of phony with the media too; he makes bad jokes when issues come up. When you hear him, he sounds more like a bratty teenager than someone who wants to lead our country.


Must be because they are insincere. We know about the bratty part. :roll: :|


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Calgary could be like that when the warm chinook winds blew in from the mountains; temp could change by more than 30C in less than an hour


That must be why we are in the same plant zone. I think that is why everyone stays sick. They can't get used to a temperature and don't know how to dress. 
Are you feeling better WCK?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Birthday party was lots of fun, will try posting pics tomorrow. Getting tired quickly and falling asleep as I type. ;-)


Good night Jokim. Please show us your pics when you wake up.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/02/16/knowing-four-arabic-words-may-save-our-civilization-from-islamic-takeover/


The words are takiyya, tawriya, kitman, and muruna. What do they mean?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Just for CB


Thanks Joeys. Did you see on the news all of the trucks lined up in Arkansas highways? Seems like that was all there was on the roads. Are you enjoying a few days off?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> <) is out of touch with reality. He should be relieved of his duties.


Wouldn't that be so wonderful?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> or going down to the Baltimore Harbor - before it was beautified - and smelling the cinnamon from the McCormick building. Mmmmm....


All we have is rice and papermills. But the pine trees smell good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

did you see the video where the dog uses the toilet (and flushes!)


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just think of it this way GG you have been on an adventure. Yes I thought the same thing that we take things for granted with our comfort.
> I am glad you weren't stranded on the highway. My DH loves Waffle House. I love their pecan waffles.
> Prayers for your safe trip home. We are having school tomorrow. We didn't get mail today. Maybe we will recover since the temps are coming back up in a few days.


Guess great minds think alike & like the same things 'cause that's exactly what I like & crave at Waffle House - their pecan waffles - had them tonight & city ham - that was my celebratory dinner for selling the house - oh & hot chocolate 'cause I don't (& never have) drank coffee. And yes also my DH & I have simply just laughed these past 3 (almost 4) days & decided this has been another adventure in our life - if not that, we'd be crying crocodile tears - what else can you do? Just have to roll with the punches!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Golly Ned! Somebody tell him to get a grip on himself - and leave the ladies alone! This is getting downright disgusting.


Yeah, better he keeps his hands in his pockets & plays & caresses whatever (if anything) he finds there of interest to him. What a creep!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Welcome home, Lukelucy! Glad you had a nice time and enjoyed yourself. Are you still on target for the moving date?♥


Yes, still on target. Next week. It's getting more tense here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I would love to help you out, LL.♥


Thank you! It's the thought that counts.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Doing a shawl in mohair. But you can do it. Going to look at pattern it is not that hard I am sure of it. I can figure it out so know you can.


I made that scarf about a year ago. I do not remember it being hard.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have had 2 inches of ice. We lost our power due to limbs falling on our lines. Everyone got power yesterday but us and our son next door.
> We were just sitting here with candles going and in the dark when we heard guns shots close to the house. Scared me to death. My DIL and DS were at work and the kids home next door alone. I looked out the window and there were 2 electric company trucks. There were 4 men shooting at the limbs on the trees. They never even warned us they were here. I thought they would have chain saws not guns. As of now we have at least 8 trees that lost big limbs. It took out some of my flower pots but missed our fence. It won't take but a few days to get the mess cleaned. Maybe. If more doesn't fall. We can do it ourselves.


I had no idea you were hit so hard! 200,000 people were out of power in north Georgia, and I wondered about DD and GG, but somehow I thought it was past you. So sorry. I've never heard of guns used to shoot branches down. I wonder if it's because it was just too dangerous to get that close to the limbs, with the ice and the power lines right there. A warning would certainly have been in order!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think you should celebrate the good news. If there was bad news they would have not told you it could have been a virus. I still claim no cancer and good health.


Thank you, CB.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I had no idea you were hit so hard! 200,000 people were out of power in north Georgia, and I wondered about DD and GG, but somehow I thought it was past you. So sorry. I've never heard of guns used to shoot branches down.  I wonder if it's because it was just too dangerous to get that close to the limbs, with the ice and the power lines right there. A warning would certainly have been in order!


CB,
Did not know you had such weather troubles. Hope you are fine now. Icwe is terrible. Praying for you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So sad. Martyrs for Christ have a special place. Of course the liberal news won't tell that they were Christians.
> Revelation 6:9
> 
> When the Lamb broke the fifth seal, I saw under the altar the souls of all who had been martyred for the word of God and for being faithful in their testimony.


This is a grieving world.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DH has been on derailments before The worse one in our town he was on the train behind it. We live pretty close to the tracks but my parents , DS and DB lived closer than me. They had to stay at my house for almost a week. They had to dig up all of the dirt all around and reroute the tracks because all of the toxins from the derailment. Very scary . There are tank cars full of all kinds of explosives. My DH told me I would have had nightmares knowing the stuff he carried in those train's. We heard a train whistle last night and he got sad. He said he would go back today if he was well. I hated it . Too dangerous.


I never realized that CB. I should have, but always think of trains in the romantic way - trips to faraway places. What you said reminds me of my grandfather working in the coal mines - how they dreaded hearing the whistle at any time but lunchtime and time to go home. Any other time meant trouble.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would have to sling him across the room. He is such a perv! Bleah . Ptooey!


That was my feeling. Gross! I wonder if anyone has ever even given him a dirty look. Since he is the VP, that could be sexual harassment because people are too intimidated to call him on it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My sons had just shot a limb that has been hanging since May over my garden. I never thought that the power company would do the same thing. I was happy they didn't come across my yard . They would have ruin it. I think we got 2" of ice but now sure. No we didn't start the fireplace. We didn't have fire wood cut. We could have gotten some out back but the boys were busy with work. It was not too cold inside . We had plenty of clothes on and took naps with lot of blankets. I sleep downstairs with the poor old cripple dog. He is still down in his back . We were ok until the generator ran out of gas and we got a little chilly. I was thankful when we got the power on because I was going to have to clean out the fridge and freezer if it had not came on. My mother never lost her power. That was a blessing. Thanks for being concerned about me. XX♥


That was a big deal! You make it sound easy, but you really had to improvise. I"m so glad you have your power back and can stay warm. (Next week - the a/c!) :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've known several people who trained their cats to use the toilet (we never tried to train our cats), they just had to remember to leave the lid up. I hadn't heard about training dogs, but look what I found - he even flushes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got a note from Jokim her computer is still acting up. She misses us and is hoping to be back soon. She has 4' of snow on her car. Praying for you Jokim and the others with all the snow. Be safe everyone.
> Bonn and GG did you get snow or ice?


Nothing here but rain and cold.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, haven't been with y'all for the past few days here in Tennessee 'cause I've been stuck in a hotel room in Nashville. Literally iced in! Got here last Sunday & didn't leave my room 'till today. Really kind of bad what with a bit of snow on the ground, but the ice has been bad. Parts of the interstates closed - all schools closed - state offices & county offices closed & good luck finding a place to eat. Thank God for the Waffle House & also thanks for the Waffle House 'cause it's the only place open & I happen to like their food. Had to drive here last Sunday when the interstate was clear & safe for driving - we closed today on a house we owned here - sold it & had to be here to sign papers, etc. long story but suffice to say we did it & hopefully will be able to drive home tomorrow. Our car was covered with a 1/2 inch sheet of ice. A horrible job getting the car "de-iced." I missed y'all doubly 'cause no internet connection available 'till today. We sure get spoiled with our "modern" conveniences, don't we? Spoiled! Spoiled! Spoiled rotten, aren't we?


Oh, my gosh! I hope your other house didn't lose power.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad that our conservative govt has consistently called out the terrorists for their actions where ever their atrocities have been committed despite objections from the liberal and socialist parties who feel "more studies are needed or we need to get to root causes or they have reasons for not liking the West".
> 
> At least the socialists stick to their party policy, but the liberals change with opinion polls and just make themselves look ridiculous - most recently they say they aren't really against fighting ISIS, but using our aircraft to bomb them is "overkill" :shock: - What dream world do they live in??


Obama's reasoning that no jobs is the reason Islamist extremists are burning people alive and cutting the heads off others is nothing more than text-book rationalization taken to an obscene and deadly extreme. There is NO excuse for what these sadists are doing. It is unnatural, sinful, and evil.

Obama's excuses for these terrorists are so far from reality as to be ridiculous; his refusal to do anything significant to stop this torture and massacre is in itself a existential terroristic threat to all of us and - worst of all - to our children and grandchildren.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my gosh! I hope your other house didn't lose power.


Talked with neighbors yesterday via long distance phone calls...yes, our power was in & out. Worrying about freezing pipes. Trying to decide if we'll attempt driving home today - Nashville to Knoxville - over 200 miles. ??????? Via I-40. Hey, are we having fun yet? Later DP friends.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, haven't been with y'all for the past few days here in Tennessee 'cause I've been stuck in a hotel room in Nashville. Literally iced in! Got here last Sunday & didn't leave my room 'till today. Really kind of bad what with a bit of snow on the ground, but the ice has been bad. Parts of the interstates closed - all schools closed - state offices & county offices closed & good luck finding a place to eat. Thank God for the Waffle House & also thanks for the Waffle House 'cause it's the only place open & I happen to like their food. Had to drive here last Sunday when the interstate was clear & safe for driving - we closed today on a house we owned here - sold it & had to be here to sign papers, etc. long story but suffice to say we did it & hopefully will be able to drive home tomorrow. Our car was covered with a 1/2 inch sheet of ice. A horrible job getting the car "de-iced." I missed y'all doubly 'cause no internet connection available 'till today. We sure get spoiled with our "modern" conveniences, don't we? Spoiled! Spoiled! Spoiled rotten, aren't we?


Just glad you are safe and have a safe trip home. Nasty weather would rather have snow then ice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Talked with neighbors yesterday via long distance phone calls...yes, our power was in & out. Worrying about freezing pipes. Trying to decide if we'll attempt driving home today - Nashville to Knoxville - over 200 miles. ??????? Via I-40. Hey, are we having fun yet? Later DP friends.


Why yes you are. Think of it this way no house work ect. Hope pipes did not freeze. Glad to hear WeBee's are defosted. What a year weather is, it's that gobal warming don't you know. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've known several people who trained their cats to use the toilet (we never tried to train our cats), they just had to remember to leave the lid up. I hadn't heard about training dogs, but look what I found - he even flushes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Newer pipelines can detect even tiny changes in pressure and are programmed to shut off the control valves. That minimizes the amount of oil or gas that can escape if the pipeline ruptures but there is no easy way to control a truck or rail tanker rupture, especially if a fire is involved. A couple of years ago 47 people in a Quebec town were killed when a rail car derailed and exploded in the town.


I agree with you pipeline would be better then hauling it in trucks and trains. Keep hearing about all the accidents that happen with them. Plus If they think pipe lines ruin lakes ect. They may have not notice that the same only worst happens with spills from truck and trains. As they usual happen in populated areas.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I made that scarf about a year ago. I do not remember it being hard.


your right it isn't hard at all. few rows knitting, add double stitches for ruching then bind off two stitches together and back to few rows knitted , how ever many you want then do two rows in every stitches, stocking stitchs for how many rows you want then repeat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Final caught up.

Glad to hear the news Bon about Husband. 

WeBee yeah water.

Jokim food and computer in one week.

LL want thing at a time don't let it over whelm you.

WCK really really hope you are feeling better.

What can I say about Joe and his wondering hands and mouth in gear before his brain has any thought.

Romney would have made a good President but he did not know how to come out swinging against O. He let O's mistakes pass by instead of nailing him for it.

Cold here, just cold. Sure others up here in middle fo nation are freezing too. Even Fla is cold. 

Spring is not far off. Middle of month of Feb. so hang on. 

Arm is hurting today. winding bulk yarn last night and winders to small to make balls so doing by hand. Been putting off to long so did it yesterday. 

Salmon tonight Ash Wed. Love fish, Joey gave me some great northern that I can use and really need no excuse to use as I love northern and they are filet to perfection, no bones. 

I just fell asleep last night and did not stay awake Jayne when I did wake up drifted in and out.
Bon think you may be right about not sleeping,and Dad. 
Do think about that time when I am awake and what happen in family. 

Well am off now to do what ever mostly trying to stay warm.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Final caught up.
> 
> Glad to hear the news Bon about Husband.
> 
> ...


Ok - One thing at a time... I hear you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bonn I thought you would like this since it is your favorite movie. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10206414728551143


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So sad. Martyrs for Christ have a special place. Of course the liberal news won't tell that they were Christians.
> Revelation 6:9
> 
> When the Lamb broke the fifth seal, I saw under the altar the souls of all who had been martyred for the word of God and for being faithful in their testimony.


Christian martyrs provide evidence that the Bible is true. The writers of the Bible, most of whom were martyred, held to the truth of Jesus resurrection to the very end. Some people might die for a lie they think is true, but no one dies for a lie he knows to be false. The Christian martyrs knew what they believed was true.

Revelation 20:4 
I saw thrones on which were seated those who had been given authority to judge. *And I saw the souls of those who had been beheaded because of their testimony about Jesus and because of the word of God.*


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Obama's reasoning that no jobs is the reason Islamist extremists are burning people alive and cutting the heads off others is nothing more than text-book rationalization taken to an obscene and deadly extreme. There is NO excuse for what these sadists are doing. It is unnatural, sinful, and evil.
> 
> Obama's excuses for these terrorists are so far from reality as to be ridiculous; his refusal to do anything significant to stop this torture and massacre is in itself a existential terroristic threat to all of us and - worst of all - to our children and grandchildren.
> 
> Just my opinion.


I agree with you, Bon, Obama's weak position on the terrorist threat is alarming. I can honestly say that I'm ashamed of our president.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Talked with neighbors yesterday via long distance phone calls...yes, our power was in & out. Worrying about freezing pipes. Trying to decide if we'll attempt driving home today - Nashville to Knoxville - over 200 miles. ??????? Via I-40. Hey, are we having fun yet? Later DP friends.


Yikes, this is not a great time to be making long distance drives. I hope you get home with no problems and find that all is good!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> How about making Hoe Cakes?
> 
> 2 cups yellow cornmeal
> 2 eggs
> ...


Sounds yummy...I picked up the buttermilk today!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Cookie Contest!*
> 
> We had lunch at Eddie's Burger Joint in downtown Banff. We had seen a Volkswagon Bug done up like a hamburger driving around advertising Eddie's and learned they are known for their fantastic burgers and speciality drinks.
> 
> ...


I remember the drink because I said it sounds like a Bloody Caesar that we make in the summer but I don't remember anything about an after dinner treat. I even went looking through your pic/posts of Banff but I still couldn't find anything.

"UNCLE"


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just a thought. We have had a "Government Shutdown" for two days. Where are the Democrats wailing on the microphones on Capital Hill? Isn't even the threat of a Government Shutdown considered cruel by Democrats and they gnash their teeth, beat their breasts and cry if there are budget issues?
> 
> We are all breathing. The electricity is still on. People have food to eat. And how could that happen after 3" of snow shut down DC? It proves to me how we can survive a Government Shutdown for a few days. If shutting the government down is so devastating, then why didn't the Democrats show up for work today? HUMMMMMMMMMMMMMM????


Very good point!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray...hubby reformatted my hard drive and re installed windows for me. And now it looks and feels like a brand new pc.


Isn't it great? I had major surgery on my PC too about a month ago and it feels like a new machine!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I agree with you, Bon, Obama's weak position on the terrorist threat is alarming. I can honestly say that I'm ashamed of our president.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> In the pantheon of Egyptian gods, wasn't there a goddess Isis ? ;-)


You're right Jokim,, I couldn't remember it all so here's the google on her:

"Isis is the feminine archetype for creation; she is the goddess of fertility and motherhood. She was the first daughter of Geb, god of the Earth, and Nut, goddess of the Sky; she married her brother, Osiris, and bore a son, Horus, by him. The symbol of Isis in the heavens was Sirius, aka the Dog Star."


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi LL...are you taking a break from packing?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Isn't it great? I had major surgery on my PC too about a month ago and it feels like a new machine!


I want that new pc feeling too. :-(

I'll try to talk later


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think Yarnie was working on a ruched cowl (or scarf). I saw this today. It was a kit from Craftsy, but I think I could improvise to create my own pattern. I really liked it.
> 
> Yarnie is this what you are doing?


Reminds me of a scarf I made for my GD a few years back. As with everything, once you got into the pattern it was fun to work it!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Have you ever tried Guittard Chocolate Chips? They're just as good as Ghirardelli's, if not better. I believe they're out of San Francisco.


No I haven't. I will look for some. Thanks Jokim.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> ...or living near Yankee Candle, the 'Scenter of the Universe' where the fragrance is heavenly.......


A different scent everyday. Wouldn't that be nice.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have had 2 inches of ice. We lost our power due to limbs falling on our lines. Everyone got power yesterday but us and our son next door.
> We were just sitting here with candles going and in the dark when we heard guns shots close to the house. Scared me to death. My DIL and DS were at work and the kids home next door alone. I looked out the window and there were 2 electric company trucks. There were 4 men shooting at the limbs on the trees. They never even warned us they were here. I thought they would have chain saws not guns. As of now we have at least 8 trees that lost big limbs. It took out some of my flower pots but missed our fence. It won't take but a few days to get the mess cleaned. Maybe. If more doesn't fall. We can do it ourselves.


That had to be so scary CB, I can't imagine what they were thinking. Our power lines are all underground. At least we usually have power during a storm. It was sunny most of yesterday, so all our snow (every little centimeter of it) is gone.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Monday we had 1" of snow, Tuesday we had 1" of ice on top of the snow, today its still below freezing and nothing is melting. The major roads are okay, but the side roads are a mess and dangerous. They just don't do winter very well down here!

Knitting and cooking, reading and eating! I love it!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I've known several people who trained their cats to use the toilet (we never tried to train our cats), they just had to remember to leave the lid up. I hadn't heard about training dogs, but look what I found - he even flushes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad that our conservative govt has consistently called out the terrorists for their actions where ever their atrocities have been committed despite objections from the liberal and socialist parties who feel "more studies are needed or we need to get to root causes or they have reasons for not liking the West".
> 
> At least the socialists stick to their party policy, but the liberals change with opinion polls and just make themselves look ridiculous - most recently they say they aren't really against fighting ISIS, but using our aircraft to bomb them is "overkill" :shock: - What dream world do they live in??


To quote my favorite Democrat "What difference at this point does it make" why they hate us. They hate us and want to kill us. Period. ISIS and the other radicals are not going to change their views on Westerners.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Newer pipelines can detect even tiny changes in pressure and are programmed to shut off the control valves. That minimizes the amount of oil or gas that can escape if the pipeline ruptures but there is no easy way to control a truck or rail tanker rupture, especially if a fire is involved. A couple of years ago 47 people in a Quebec town were killed when a rail car derailed and exploded in the town.


I read that about the newer pipelines. Pipelines have come a long way in regard to safety. Of course that is something the opposers of the pipeline won't even discuss.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I can barely listen to obama. He's again telling us it's not all Muslims. Have you heard anyone blaming peaceful Muslims for beheadings and burnings? I haven't. Most of this speech is about everybody has done it and the Muslims are great! LEt's all hear it for the Muslims once and for all and get down to the problem. The Islamic EXTREMISTS.

Again, he's going on about all groups doing this at some time. That "everybody does it" might work if he were the junior high president talking to his classmates. 

Now he's says it's the fault of colonialism, and you know who that means to <0. That's means us. 

He is so full of it, I think we'll all need some boots like Yarnie's to clean out the slop. Watching this is like watching a train wreck. It's so appalling you can't take your eyes away, you keep hoping it isn't really happening.

He says we have to keep talking because he's so confident we can solve the problem when the truth comes out. What "truth" is he talking about? I guess he's the only one who knows right now. I guess that's why he's so confident. If he tells us the real truth, all will be right with the world.

Now he's giving us the psychological reasons for terrorism. Pseudopsychologist-in-chief. 

And now the Mom and Apple Pie part.

And now - "you older people out here. You're boring." Young people aren't interested in the "old stuff." You have to get with social media ect (after he JUST blamed social media for the rise of terrorists among young people).

Did he actually practice this - maybe in front of a mirror - without the funny faces and tongue sticking out?

Oh, well, this is only going to get more infuriating. Besides, I'm just an old idiot who can't use a computer.


Am I too harsh? Tell me, and I'll delete this. :roll:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes - and while her husband is giving a speech! I am alone at my computer - cringing! Aaaaaaallllllllllkkkkhhkhhh


I hope she had a few choice words for him afterwards. I always cringe when I see him putting his hands on children.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Had to stop my blow-by-blow account of the speech. He is again telling us what great contributions Muslims make in our country. Hey - what about the Christians? Do they make any contributions? How about the Jews? 

Makes my ulcer bleed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, better he keeps his hands in his pockets & plays & caresses whatever (if anything) he finds there of interest to him. What a creep!


Oh Georgiegirl, we so needed a spew alert on this post. Thank goodness I was only drinking water it came out of my nose. snort, snort :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> So very, very happy to be back in the family fold.♥ :thumbup:


It's great to have you back!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> <0 is out of touch with reality. He should be relieved of his duties.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, better he keeps his hands in his pockets & plays & caresses whatever (if anything) he finds there of interest to him. What a creep!


 :lol: :lol:

Congratulations on the house sale!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonn I thought you would like this since it is your favorite movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Talked with neighbors yesterday via long distance phone calls...yes, our power was in & out. Worrying about freezing pipes. Trying to decide if we'll attempt driving home today - Nashville to Knoxville - over 200 miles. ??????? Via I-40. Hey, are we having fun yet? Later DP friends.


Won't it be great to drop your suitcase, kick off your shoes, and just look around at "home!"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Final caught up.
> 
> Glad to hear the news Bon about Husband.
> 
> ...


Daffodils are up here - not blooming yet. Periwinkle's little blue flowers are out already. And tonight - single digits. Uh-oh.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I can barely listen to obama. He's again telling us it's not all Muslims. Have you heard anyone blaming peaceful Muslims for beheadings and burnings? I haven't. Most of this speech is about everybody has done it and the Muslims are great! LEt's all hear it for the Muslims once and for all and get down to the problem. The Islamic EXTREMISTS.
> 
> Again, he's going on about all groups doing this at some time. That "everybody does it" might work if he were the junior high president talking to his classmates.
> 
> ...


No Bonnie, not harsh enough. He wants to keep us distracted with these speeches instead of us concentrating on what he is up to with the Iranians. That will be another good deal for the Iranians and more garbage for us.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> To quote my favorite Democrat "What difference at this point does it make" why they hate us. They hate us and want to kill us. Period. ISIS and the other radicals are not going to change their views on Westerners.


Excuse me for popping up but I just heard that Obama is trying to take "Islam" out of the terrorist movements and wants to refer to what is happening as just "extreme terrorism". I think it would take an idiot to believe that one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Excuse me for popping up but I just heard that Obama is trying to take "Islam" out of the terrorist movements and wants to refer to what is happening as just "extreme terrorism". I think it would take an idiot to believe that one.


Yep.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonn I thought you would like this since it is your favorite movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonn I thought you would like this since it is your favorite movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yesterday - no school - my DD texted me about her 6-year old and 3-year old:

No snow. Just lots of wrestling, jumping on the couch, and coughing around here!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok DPers.....finally made it home safe & sound this afternoon. The 200 mile drive was so very uneventful...thank goodness. I-40 was clear as can be..no snow or ice in the interstate roadway to speak of. In fact, the road was as clear as a summer/July day. Some tractor/trailer traffic & some autos, but probably 1 of the easiest drives we've ever had between Nashville & here. Had spoken with my SIL who works for a trucking company & he received a traffic report from some sort of dispatcher who said the interstate was "dicey." Wrong..it was fine. We certainly lucked out on today's drive. Glad to be home & sleep in my own wee bed tonight.

Oh yeah, received a nice Valentine card today from Pam in Wisconsin. I'm not real sure who this is...BUT I'm thinking it's 1 of my dear DP friends? If so, thanks Pam, you're a dear...& if this is from "you know who you are" why don't you PM me so I can thank you personally. God, how I love being with y'all ladies most every day.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is a thought about our Coward in Chief. He loves to talk about himself, so his favorite word is "I"

So no wonder many of his disasters start with the letter 'i'. Here are a few, add to the list. ISIS. IRS. increased income taxes, immigration, Israel, indecisiveness, .............


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yesterday - no school - my DD texted me about her 6-year old and 3-year old:
> 
> No snow. Just lots of wrestling, jumping on the couch, and coughing around here!


Bon...who is doing all this wrestling, jumping & coughing? You & your DH?
Hum?????


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Christian martyrs provide evidence that the Bible is true. The writers of the Bible, most of whom were martyred, held to the truth of Jesus resurrection to the very end. Some people might die for a lie they think is true, but no one dies for a lie he knows to be false. The Christian martyrs knew what they believed was true.
> 
> Revelation 20:4
> I saw thrones on which were seated those who had been given authority to judge. *And I saw the souls of those who had been beheaded because of their testimony about Jesus and because of the word of God.*


Amen.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

SQM said:


> Excuse me for popping up but I just heard that Obama is trying to take "Islam" out of the terrorist movements and wants to refer to what is happening as just "extreme terrorism". I think it would take an idiot to believe that one.


You describe him perfectly.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I can barely listen to obama. He's again telling us it's not all Muslims. Have you heard anyone blaming peaceful Muslims for beheadings and burnings? I haven't. Most of this speech is about everybody has done it and the Muslims are great! LEt's all hear it for the Muslims once and for all and get down to the problem. The Islamic EXTREMISTS.
> 
> Again, he's going on about all groups doing this at some time. That "everybody does it" might work if he were the junior high president talking to his classmates.
> 
> ...


Don't delete. You are spot on Bonn!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Bon...who is doing all this wrestling, jumping & coughing? You & your DH?
> Hum?????


That is what I was wondering. :lol:
I am glad you left the adventures in Nashville. 
Was your home ok during the storm?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't delete. You are spot on Bonn!


Do not delete. Thank you for writing this. He is disgusting me more than ever.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what I was wondering. :lol:
> I am glad you left the adventures in Nashville.
> Was your home ok during the storm?


Yes, all was fine here at home. Neighbors said power (electricity) was off & on the whole time we were gone in Nashille, but guess when heat was on (we left it plenty hi enough while away) it was enough to keep all pipes not frozen. And, left faucets dripping. But yikes! It's gonna be 2F tonight 18 tomorrow & -11 tomorrow night. Oh well, will just keep on keepin' on what with the heat - & pipes dripping a bit. Would rather spend $100 on water that's dripping & not freezing pipes than attempt saving a few bucks & not have the drip-drip-drip. Mama said there'd be days like this......My Mama said!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yes, all was fine here at home. Neighbors said power (electricity) was off & on the whole time we were gone in Nashille, but guess when heat was on (we left it plenty hi enough while away) it was enough to keep all pipes not frozen. And, left faucets dripping. But yikes! It's gonna be 2F tonight 18 tomorrow & -11 tomorrow night. Oh well, will just keep on keepin' on what with the heat - & pipes dripping a bit. Would rather spend $100 on water that's dripping & not freezing pipes than attempt saving a few bucks & not have the drip-drip-drip. Mama said there'd be days like this......My Mama said!


My Mama never said to me. I wish she had.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Brrr...this winter seems never ending. Tonight and tomorrow we will have lots more snow with wind chills as low as -32 F. Yes that`s minus 32F
Hubby has already called off work for tomorrow morning.
It`s times like these I wish we stayed in Florida 15 years ago.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Got so much done today finish winding yarn into balls untangled other yarn that I just through in drawer. Almost finish putting sweater together you know the one for DIL for christmas then her birthday, well at least she will get it for next Christmas. Work on ruching shawl. About time I finish something around here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Brrr...this winter seems never ending. Tonight and tomorrow we will have lots more snow with wind chills as low as -32 F. Yes that`s minus 32F
> Hubby has already called off work for tomorrow morning.
> It`s times like these I wish we stayed in Florida 15 years ago.


Oh WeBee so sorry about weather going on by you. We are cold up here too. Suppose water pipe will freeze for you again. Spring is coming hold on. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here is a thought about our Coward in Chief. He loves to talk about himself, so his favorite word is "I"
> 
> So no wonder many of his disasters start with the letter 'i'. Here are a few, add to the list. ISIS. IRS. increased income taxes, immigration, Israel, indecisiveness, .............


Good one your the right I person to find that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon thanks for telling me what he was or did say. Has gotten so I do not listen to him any more. Just tried of the what he is saying all the time. Nothing new notthing done nothing but nothing =nothing. 

But at least I have you to tell me so I do not have to listen to it.Plus he is getting a bit long winded.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

After frogging the first hat I tried with ruched stitches, I've done a second version. It's for a toddler with a lacy sun brim. I'm thinking of adding a crocheted flower and turning up part of the brim. What do you think?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hi Yarnie and Wendy - how are you tonight?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

*waves*
Hiya westy!!!
Still trying to keep warm, but I`m ok. Am all worn out from lugging more snow into the house. Popeye will be very envious of my arm muslces when the spring finally does arrive LOL


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> After frogging the first hat I tried with ruched stitches, I've done a second version. It's for a toddler with a lacy sun brim. I'm thinking of adding a crocheted flower and turning up part of the brim. What do you think?


That hat is so gorgeous westy...I love it. Whatever the end result the toddler will love it....especially with the flower to accent it.

:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I made this sweater 2 years ago. would the stitches in the yoke be ruched stitches? I made the sweater for my granddaughter's 5th birthday


Oh Joey that is so sweet can see the ruching on it. 
Are you staying warm? Hope your car is starting if you have to go to work like you won't have to go to work..


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> After frogging the first hat I tried with ruched stitches, I've done a second version. It's for a toddler with a lacy sun brim. I'm thinking of adding a crocheted flower and turning up part of the brim. What do you think?


That is pretty Kitty. I like the yarn and think a flower would look really good on it. You got more knitting done today than I did.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> *waves*
> Hiya westy!!!
> Still trying to keep warm, but I`m ok. Am all worn out from lugging more snow into the house. Popeye will be very envious of my arm muslces when the spring finally does arrive LOL


You deserve an award for staying so cheerful Wendy!! Do you need to wait for warmer weather for your water pipes or is there some way of heating them?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> After frogging the first hat I tried with ruched stitches, I've done a second version. It's for a toddler with a lacy sun brim. I'm thinking of adding a crocheted flower and turning up part of the brim. What do you think?


Oh I love the hat , the color is so pretty . Spring like, you know that warmer then winter weather we seem to be having. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie and Wendy - how are you tonight?


How am I well the right side is o.k. the left is lagging, the middle oh lets not go there.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I made this sweater 2 years ago. would the stitches in the yoke be ruched stitches? I made the sweater for my granddaughter's 5th birthday


That's a beautiful sweater Joey, I think your gd looked adorable in it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Ok DPers.....finally made it home safe & sound this afternoon. The 200 mile drive was so very uneventful...thank goodness. I-40 was clear as can be..no snow or ice in the interstate roadway to speak of. In fact, the road was as clear as a summer/July day. Some tractor/trailer traffic & some autos, but probably 1 of the easiest drives we've ever had between Nashville & here. Had spoken with my SIL who works for a trucking company & he received a traffic report from some sort of dispatcher who said the interstate was "dicey." Wrong..it was fine. We certainly lucked out on today's drive. Glad to be home & sleep in my own wee bed tonight.
> 
> Welcome home.
> 
> Oh yeah, received a nice Valentine card today from Pam in Wisconsin. I'm not real sure who this is...BUT I'm thinking it's 1 of my dear DP friends? If so, thanks Pam, you're a dear...& if this is from "you know who you are" why don't you PM me so I can thank you personally. God, how I love being with y'all ladies most every day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here is a thought about our Coward in Chief. He loves to talk about himself, so his favorite word is "I"
> 
> So no wonder many of his disasters start with the letter 'i'. Here are a few, add to the list. ISIS. IRS. increased income taxes, immigration, Israel, indecisiveness, .............


very good, LTL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Bon...who is doing all this wrestling, jumping & coughing? You & your DH?
> Hum?????


My Ft. O. daughter's two youngest kids - enjoying a snow day without any snow!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what I was wondering. :lol:
> I am glad you left the adventures in Nashville.
> Was your home ok during the storm?


I guess I didn't make a very clear post. Your twin texted me on a snow day last week. She told me about her two youngest (6 and 3), and she said, "No snow. Just a lot of wrestling, jumping on the couch, and coughing."

She meant that's what the kids were doing. Although, now that I think of it, maybe that's what SHE was doing! After all, she is your twin, CB! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Do not delete. Thank you for writing this. He is disgusting me more than ever.


I'll keep it. Thanks. I just get so mad - and I don't want to go overboard on here!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> How am I well the right side is o.k. the left is lagging, the middle oh lets not go there.


As long as the RIGHT side is ok! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Brrr...this winter seems never ending. Tonight and tomorrow we will have lots more snow with wind chills as low as -32 F. Yes that`s minus 32F
> Hubby has already called off work for tomorrow morning.
> It`s times like these I wish we stayed in Florida 15 years ago.


Oh, Wendy - that is terrible cold!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon thanks for telling me what he was or did say. Has gotten so I do not listen to him any more. Just tried of the what he is saying all the time. Nothing new notthing done nothing but nothing =nothing.
> 
> But at least I have you to tell me so I do not have to listen to it.Plus he is getting a bit long winded.


Boy - you're getting a lot done! Much better than listening to nothing. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> After frogging the first hat I tried with ruched stitches, I've done a second version. It's for a toddler with a lacy sun brim. I'm thinking of adding a crocheted flower and turning up part of the brim. What do you think?


Great looking hat!

I'm a sucker for the flowers - I think I"d add them. (If I could!)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I made this sweater 2 years ago. would the stitches in the yoke be ruched stitches? I made the sweater for my granddaughter's 5th birthday


So pretty! It does look like the ruching we saw the other day. I'd like to try it. I wonder how it would look on a blanket - like the avatar - ruching on stripes of one color?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How am I well the right side is o.k. the left is lagging, the middle oh lets not go there.


Uh-oh - sounds like you're unbalanced! :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't delete. You are spot on Bonn!


Thanks, CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> After frogging the first hat I tried with ruched stitches, I've done a second version. It's for a toddler with a lacy sun brim. I'm thinking of adding a crocheted flower and turning up part of the brim. What do you think?


So cute for a toddler. I think a flower would be cute. Cute ruching too. Cute,cute, cute.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Uh-oh - sounds like you're unbalanced! :-D


Who told you? I thought it was a secret. Now everyone knows how balanced I am under.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Who told you? I thought it was a secret. Now everyone knows how balanced I am under.


It's just a rumor that's went around. You know how that is. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Boy - you're getting a lot done! Much better than listening to nothing. :thumbup:


I have had to turn him off, as I either laugh so hard I wet my pants. Or I get horse from screaming at the TV.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You deserve an award for staying so cheerful Wendy!! Do you need to wait for warmer weather for your water pipes or is there some way of heating them?


Yes she does.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am wearing socks to bed tonight. Husband said he is putting quilt on for extra warmth. Is that a sign we are getting older or does it mean we are really cold???


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I guess I didn't make a very clear post. Your twin texted me on a snow day last week. She told me about her two youngest (6 and 3), and she said, "No snow. Just a lot of wrestling, jumping on the couch, and coughing."
> 
> She meant that's what the kids were doing. Although, now that I think of it, maybe that's what SHE was doing! After all, she is your twin, CB! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes she does.


She needs more then a reward she needs a party thrown for her to celebrate that she has made it this far with out throwing a hissy fit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's just a rumor that's went around. You know how that is. :roll:


Rumor's are not round. They are oblong.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have had to turn him off, as I either laugh so hard I wet my pants. Or I get horse from screaming at the TV.


Does you DH get you started . Mine screams and shout . I am like Bon I finish it off with some ptooey and some #$&^%


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Reminds me of a scarf I made for my GD a few years back. As with everything, once you got into the pattern it was fun to work it!


Very pretty with the varigated colours; I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> She needs more then a reward she needs a party thrown for her to celebrate that she has made it this far with out throwing a hissy fit.


Yes a party or an honor . I was into my second day and I could feel something rising up in me and it wasn't energy . 
Jokim and a few others are over their heads in snow too. 
I just got an email from my sister. Kentucky has 20 inches. I could barely see her car from the pic. She also sent me a pic of her with her socks on I made her. 
We are suppose to get something tomorrow night. My holly brush is still laying on the ground. The birds ate all the berries before it got frozen up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Rumor's are not round. They are oblong.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am wearing socks to bed tonight. Husband said he is putting quilt on for extra warmth. Is that a sign we are getting older or does it mean we are really cold???


It could be because it is so cold. Brr. 
We have the heat pump that feels like the air condition is on. It was warmer when the power was off. Thank God for space heaters. My feet would freeze off.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes a party or an honor . I was into my second day and I could feel something rising up in me and it wasn't energy .
> Jokim and a few others are over their heads in snow too.
> I just got an email from my sister. Kentucky has 20 inches. I could barely see her car from the pic. She also sent me a pic of her with her socks on I made her.
> We are suppose to get something tomorrow night. My holly brush is still laying on the ground. The birds ate all the berries before it got frozen up.


So what's the problem? snow ,car, berries, birds, socks, tomorrow night. I mean really what is the problem other then the above mention things.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It could be because it is so cold. Brr.
> We have the heat pump that feels like the air condition is on. It was warmer when the power was off. Thank God for space heaters. My feet would freeze off.


Oh no don't let that happen then we would have to call you stumpy bumpy kins.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Rumor's are not round. They are oblong.


 :hunf: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Does you DH get you started . Mine screams and shout . I am like Bon I finish it off with some ptooey and some #$&^%


My DH won't even listen to him. He can't stand him - says he's only good for strutting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am wearing socks to bed tonight. Husband said he is putting quilt on for extra warmth. Is that a sign we are getting older or does it mean we are really cold???


DH wears socks to bed in the winter; if your feet are warm - the rest of you feels warmer too. The extra quilt might help you sleep better tonight too - hope so!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lady on site put on a raverly site that has free boot cuffs pattern . They are so neat called Buttons and Lace.

Go to http://patternduchess.com. Blog called pattern duchess.

They are really different.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, all. Stay warm and sleep tight. Brrrrrrr.......


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH wears socks to bed in the winter; if your feet are warm - the rest of you feels warmer too. The extra quilt might help you sleep better tonight too - hope so!


I like it when my feet are cold then I touch them on love of my lifes leg and watch him jump. So much fun he can really jump high when I do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night, all. Stay warm and sleep tight. Brrrrrrr.......


Nite Bonn sleep tight in big warm blanket. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My DH won't even listen to him. He can't stand him - says he's only good for strutting.


He is not good at strutting either at least in my book. He swaggers to much.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I can barely listen to obama. He's again telling us it's not all Muslims. Have you heard anyone blaming peaceful Muslims for beheadings and burnings? I haven't. Most of this speech is about everybody has done it and the Muslims are great! LEt's all hear it for the Muslims once and for all and get down to the problem. The Islamic EXTREMISTS.
> 
> Again, he's going on about all groups doing this at some time. That "everybody does it" might work if he were the junior high president talking to his classmates.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard his speech yet but his words are so much like our liberal leader it makes me cringe. Same sort of sanctimonious attitude too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My DH won't even listen to him. He can't stand him - says he's only good for strutting.


Don't forget he is good for coming down the stairs on a plane. :x


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't heard his speech yet but his words are so much like our liberal leader it makes me cringe. Same sort of sanctimonious attitude too.


Then you know where we are coming from.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I like it when my feet are cold then I touch them on love of my lifes leg and watch him jump. So much fun he can really jump high when I do.


You and my DH have a mean streak - he puts his cold hands on my back and I can really jump too :evil:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You and my DH have a mean streak - he puts his cold hands on my back and I can really jump too :evil:


We are not mean we just want you to stay health. Exercise is good for you and my hubby to.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-320312-1.html

here is site about boot cuff patterns on here (KP)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> Excuse me for popping up but I just heard that Obama is trying to take "Islam" out of the terrorist movements and wants to refer to what is happening as just "extreme terrorism". I think it would take an idiot to believe that one.


True


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yes, all was fine here at home. Neighbors said power (electricity) was off & on the whole time we were gone in Nashille, but guess when heat was on (we left it plenty hi enough while away) it was enough to keep all pipes not frozen. And, left faucets dripping. But yikes! It's gonna be 2F tonight 18 tomorrow & -11 tomorrow night. Oh well, will just keep on keepin' on what with the heat - & pipes dripping a bit. Would rather spend $100 on water that's dripping & not freezing pipes than attempt saving a few bucks & not have the drip-drip-drip. Mama said there'd be days like this......My Mama said!


Glad you made it safely home Georgie - there's no place like home!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-320312-1.html
> 
> here is site about boot cuff patterns on here (KP)


I see some cute patterns. I liked the last pair of mittens. 
The weather people like to get out in the weather to report the news lately. I have been checking out their hat, mittens and cowls. I was wondering which ones are handmade.  
I think I am getting off for the night. Good night dear friends. Stay warm and don't be mean and stick cold feet on anyone's legs tonight. Love y'all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am off to love of life is asking me when I am coming so off with the sock and let the games begin.

Nite WCK, Bump her shins.
God Bless.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes a party or an honor . I was into my second day and I could feel something rising up in me and it wasn't energy .
> Jokim and a few others are over their heads in snow too.
> I just got an email from my sister. Kentucky has 20 inches. I could barely see her car from the pic. She also sent me a pic of her with her socks on I made her.
> We are suppose to get something tomorrow night. My holly brush is still laying on the ground. The birds ate all the berries before it got frozen up.


I bet she's happy to have those nice warm socks! I feel a little guilty when we've had such a mild winter this year. I hope the next storm doesn't take your power out again.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I made this sweater 2 years ago. would the stitches in the yoke be ruched stitches? I made the sweater for my granddaughter's 5th birthday


That`s a beautiful sweater joey. A family heirloom for sure
:thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-320312-1.html
> 
> here is site about boot cuff patterns on here (KP)


Thanks Yarnie, I saved the pattern. Are you going to make the boot cuffs?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> We are not mean we just want you to stay health. Exercise is good for you and my hubby to.


You sound like DH too :roll:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> After frogging the first hat I tried with ruched stitches, I've done a second version. It's for a toddler with a lacy sun brim. I'm thinking of adding a crocheted flower and turning up part of the brim. What do you think?


I love this hat.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I made this sweater 2 years ago. would the stitches in the yoke be ruched stitches? I made the sweater for my granddaughter's 5th birthday


Love it!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll keep it. Thanks. I just get so mad - and I don't want to go overboard on here!


You can with us! I do!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I liked the design of the ruched/ruffled cowl KC posted. That image sent me to Craftsy browsing, look what I found: I think this is so pretty - not to make for me, but I certainly admire the designer's talent! You can find this searching "Cabled Bolero."

I did buy a pretty pattern I had to have though!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I liked the design of the ruches/ruffled cowl KC posted. That image sent me to Craftsy browsing, look what I found: I think this is so pretty - not to make for me, but I certainly admire the designer's talent! (You can find this searching "Cabled Bolero.")
> 
> I did buy a pretty pattern I had to have though!


It is so beautiful. For me, it would be too short. I think...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie, I saved the pattern. Are you going to make the boot cuffs?


yes , have patterns from the dark ages that I collected and have not done.

But then if you saw the collection of going to do patterns you would know I will not finish them in this life time.

That is why I gave Joey extra yarn. Bought for patterns and can not think of patterns they were for. Should write down what pattern want to use for. I keep finding yarn even know that I saved for pattern and still don't know what . But when winding yarn again wow I can use that yarn for this or yarn for that want to bet will forget what I wanted to use it for second time. :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I liked the design of the ruched/ruffled cowl KC posted. That image sent me to Craftsy browsing, look what I found: I think this is so pretty - not to make for me, but I certainly admire the designer's talent! You can find this searching "Cabled Bolero."
> 
> I did buy a pretty pattern I had to have though!


You should do it, it is so lovely.

Gorgeous shug, it is in one of my vogue knitting mag's. I love the short sleeves.

I have to stop buying patterns books. Hve subscription to Vogue as love their patterns very different.

Bought a book from Meg Swansen, neat patterns but one I want to do is Puzzle-Pillow Blanket. It is like the quilting blanket pattern that came out a while back.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I am wearing socks to bed tonight. Husband said he is putting quilt on for extra warmth. Is that a sign we are getting older or does it mean we are really cold???


Both!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have to clean out freezer today. It is a mess, organized it a while back and now it is a mess again. Just throw things in and do not go by date ect. So my next project, don't like doing it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Both!


Oh now you tell me. What is the saying you are only as old as you feel? Well I am old when I feel cold.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So it is cold here I mean really cold(minus -30 below) Not enough snow on ground. Hope my weeds will not be effected. What am I saying weeds grow no matter what happens. Worry about plants though.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> He is not good at strutting either at least in my book. He swaggers to much.


Yes he does. I remember Clinton swaggered so hard I thought his head would fall off.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't forget he is good for coming down the stairs on a plane. :x


Boing boing


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I liked the design of the ruched/ruffled cowl KC posted. That image sent me to Craftsy browsing, look what I found: I think this is so pretty - not to make for me, but I certainly admire the designer's talent! You can find this searching "Cabled Bolero."
> 
> I did buy a pretty pattern I had to have though!


I know what you mean, the designer has a fantastic eye for design. It's a work of art. 
Sending along a pic of a floppy hat, but not too floppy.
knotsoflove.org for patterns


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> After frogging the first hat I tried with ruched stitches, I've done a second version. It's for a toddler with a lacy sun brim. I'm thinking of adding a crocheted flower and turning up part of the brim. What do you think?


This ( your hat picture) is very sweet, I think the flower will be perfect. It sent me on the search for above pattern. Thanks WCK, I am now thinking spring!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I bet she's happy to have those nice warm socks! I feel a little guilty when we've had such a mild winter this year. I hope the next storm doesn't take your power out again.


Don't fell guilty . We had a mild winter until Monday. When I was out Sunday looking around outside I saw my Bridal Wreath bush was blooming. So it is almost over.
How are you feeling WCK did it turn into a real cold or flu?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I liked the design of the ruched/ruffled cowl KC posted. That image sent me to Craftsy browsing, look what I found: I think this is so pretty - not to make for me, but I certainly admire the designer's talent! You can find this searching "Cabled Bolero."
> 
> I did buy a pretty pattern I had to have though!


That is gorgeous!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad you made it safely home Georgie - there's no place like home!


GG, nothing like being stranded near a eating establishment that you like. Happy you made it home safely and your house didn't lose power.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes he does. I remember Clinton swaggered so hard I thought his head would fall off.


I know . I can't stand to look at his face with that bottom lip up in the air and that head bobbling. He is so arrogant I can stand it!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did buy a pretty pattern I had to have though!


Good, what are you knitting next? I think I'm going to do that floppy hat. I'm just in the thinking stage right now. Going to get me a few nibbles of choclate and ponder.
TL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is so beautiful. For me, it would be too short. I think...


With my luck the 'flowers' would end up on/in the wrong place


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to clean out freezer today. It is a mess, organized it a while back and now it is a mess again. Just throw things in and do not go by date ect. So my next project, don't like doing it.


My son does it for me. He hates a messy freezer, so I just wait until he can't stand it anymore. Then he gets in a mood and cleans it out. Win win


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> You should do it, it is so lovely.
> 
> Gorgeous shug, it is in one of my vogue knitting mag's. I love the short sleeves.
> 
> ...


I try not to buy patterns and use free ones, but I have bought a few. I am as bad about collecting more patterns that I'll ever use as I am at collecting recipes. Actually, I google recipes now a lot, but I do have 3 recipe boxes (full), and 2 shelves full of recipe books. I am a patteraholic, a yarnaholic, and a recipeaholic. There is no hope for me. I fixed a great recipe last night, however, that goes back to my working days. A friend at work gave it to me.

Champagne Shrimp

Olive oil to cover bottom of large skillet
1 lb. shrimp, peeled (I used 32-40 fully cooked shrimp)
1/4 to 1/2 white onion, chopped
1/4 to 1/2 red onion, chopped (I used 1/2 of @)
1 lb. sliced mushrooms
3/4 lb. fresh spinach
1 sm. can sliced black olives
1 jar capers
Handful of dried basil, rubbed
Black pepper
1 1/2 c. Champagne (didn't have a bottle open, so I used an open bottle of Pinot Grigio, but any white wine works)
1 lb. Farfalle pasta

Cook onion 3 minutes. Add mushrooms, cook 2 minutes. Add spinach, olives and capers and cook till spinach is wilted. Add basil and white wine. Steam 2 min. Add cooked shrimp. Do not cook more than 2 minutes to prevent toughening shrimp. Serve over pasta. For leftovers (and you'll probably have some) mix pasta with shrimp and vegetables.

* You could also add artichoke hearts to this dish.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> .


I don't think he is a pervert like Clinton. I think he is too "touchy feely" though. I think he had a brain tumor or brain aneurysm long ago that affects his judgment. He does not act presidential, that's for sure. What man puts his hand on another man's thigh? That's just poor judgment.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know . I can't stand to look at his face with that bottom lip up in the air and that head bobbling. He is so arrogant I can stand it!


The way 0 runs down the steps of AF 1, he looks like he`s a host on a game show running down the steps of the stage when the show starts.
It`s so unbecoming.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> With my luck the 'flowers' would end up on/in the wrong place


  For me, too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz
http://bitecharge.com/play/lady?sess=r2#r2267977237701416
I am the Darling. Ha


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The way 0 runs down the steps of AF 1, he looks like he`s a host on a game show running down the steps of the stage when the show starts.
> It`s so unbecoming.


 :thumbup: HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Excuse me for popping up but I just heard that Obama is trying to take "Islam" out of the terrorist movements and wants to refer to what is happening as just "extreme terrorism". I think it would take an idiot to believe that one.


He thinks we are all idiots especially those that voted for him twice.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://bitecharge.com/play/lady?sess=r2#r2267977237701416
> I am the Darling. Ha


I`m the Loveable Lady


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Toooooo gross.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> After frogging the first hat I tried with ruched stitches, I've done a second version. It's for a toddler with a lacy sun brim. I'm thinking of adding a crocheted flower and turning up part of the brim. What do you think?


Go for it. That sounds like the perfect finishing touch for his hat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> He thinks we are all idiots especially those that voted for him twice.


 :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> With my luck the 'flowers' would end up on/in the wrong place


booblero!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> He thinks we are all idiots especially those that voted for him twice.


 yep :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Does you DH get you started . Mine screams and shout . I am like Bon I finish it off with some ptooey and some #$&^%


I just tell him to "shut uppa you mouth" and turn the channel. He doesn't say anything new, so why waste my time listening. I can get a summary on the local news later.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I try not to buy patterns and use free ones, but I have bought a few. I am as bad about collecting more patterns that I'll ever use as I am at collecting recipes. Actually, I google recipes now a lot, but I do have 3 recipe boxes (full), and 2 shelves full of recipe books. I am a patteraholic, a yarnaholic, and a recipeaholic. There is no hope for me. I fixed a great recipe last night, however, that goes back to my working days. A friend at work gave it to me.
> 
> Champagne Shrimp
> 
> ...


thanks KC, I'll try this, sounds delish, I love olives in a dish.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes , have patterns from the dark ages that I collected and have not done.
> 
> But then if you saw the collection of going to do patterns you would know I will not finish them in this life time.
> 
> That is why I gave Joey extra yarn. Bought for patterns and can not think of patterns they were for. Should write down what pattern want to use for. I keep finding yarn even know that I saved for pattern and still don't know what . But when winding yarn again wow I can use that yarn for this or yarn for that want to bet will forget what I wanted to use it for second time. :shock: :lol: :lol:


Yarnie, after winding a ball, put a note with it on what you want to make with that yarn.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

<0 uses "verbal bridges" to buy time or avoid answering a question / per Bill McGowan and expert on speech and interviews. 

One is "Look" and the other is "Listen"
'Look,' he is trying to convey it - as in 'let me be frank' that he always says. 'Listen,' he is no longer answering your question he is answering his.

Actually we don't need to know any of this "verbal bridge" crap. Everytime he opens his mouth it's a lie.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I saw some really good ideas on Right Side News today on how to send a message to <O.

1. Use MLK's tactic that worked to send a message to DeBlasio. Contact your Congressional Representatives, Senators and the news media to turn their backs enmass on Obama when he speaks. The visual will send the message. Do it yourself any time he is bloviating on TV or giving a speech. If he appears in your town, go and turn your back.

2. Sue him and sue him and sue him again. Help groups that do sue him. 

3. Contact your governor state representatives and urge them to propose and pass a bill stating that any illegal alien who tries to vote should do so under penalty of a 5 year prison term, fine of $200,000 and instant deportation following completion of his/her prison term. This message should be broadcast on Spanish-speaking media sources.

4. Sue Johnathan Gruber to get him to roll over on <O. Then impeach <O. Actually, the Gruber suit seems a good idea. But, by the time that is finalized, <O will be out of office.

I went with DH to see The Kkngsman yesterday. It wasn't bad, but more a guys movie with lots of tricky weapons and impossibly athletic attack moves. What I did enjoy was seeing <O's and his cabinet's heads explode. I stood up following the movie and said loudly, "I'd pay good money to see Obama's head explode." It was just beautiful and so well deserved.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://bitecharge.com/play/lady?sess=r2#r2267977237701416
> I am the Darling. Ha


I'm the independent lady.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm the independent lady.


I'm an independent lady also.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> thanks KC, I'll try this, sounds delish, I love olives in a dish.


I just forgot that I also used cherry tomatoes too in this recipe. I'm sorry, I wrote it out from memory. My bad!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

<0 Gives islamic salute at muslim terrorism whitewashing conference......how will they spin this?

He is in no way on the side of the American people. Not even a smidgen. He's dangerous.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I just forgot that I also used cherry tomatoes too in this recipe. I'm sorry, I wrote it out from memory. My bad!


Thanks KC


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> thanks KC, I'll try this, sounds delish, I love olives in a dish.


Would it work with chicken?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I know what you mean, the designer has a fantastic eye for design. It's a work of art.
> Sending along a pic of a floppy hat, but not too floppy.
> knotsoflove.org for patterns


So pretty.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't fell guilty . We had a mild winter until Monday. When I was out Sunday looking around outside I saw my Bridal Wreath bush was blooming. So it is almost over.
> How are you feeling WCK did it turn into a real cold or flu?


I am cured of my wish to live in a cold climate. We were out today and it was 27 degrees with 15 mile an hour winds. It actually hurt when it hit my face! Wind chill was 10 degrees - which isn't the coldest I've ever felt. But the wind is what does it. Glad to be home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


This is one of the best pictures ever. All the facial expressions are very telling.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> My son does it for me. He hates a messy freezer, so I just wait until he can't stand it anymore. Then he gets in a mood and cleans it out. Win win


Right now it's so cold I can't imagine cleaning out a freezer. Good luck, Yarnie. Better wear your Victoria Secret longjohns!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> My son does it for me. He hates a messy freezer, so I just wait until he can't stand it anymore. Then he gets in a mood and cleans it out. Win win


Good son.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I try not to buy patterns and use free ones, but I have bought a few. I am as bad about collecting more patterns that I'll ever use as I am at collecting recipes. Actually, I google recipes now a lot, but I do have 3 recipe boxes (full), and 2 shelves full of recipe books. I am a patteraholic, a yarnaholic, and a recipeaholic. There is no hope for me. I fixed a great recipe last night, however, that goes back to my working days. A friend at work gave it to me.
> 
> Champagne Shrimp
> 
> ...


Sounds delicious!

About the patterns. I actually haven't used a pattern once since I started knitting. I used two patterns to crochet that precious angel pinafore that you can't get a pattern for any more and a little vest. That was years ago. Then - I started knitting blankets, and since then have never really used a pattern, except for a particular stitch. I would love to, though.

Some day I'll reward myself with a pattern or maybe even a kit. I'll come on here for advice on a good starter.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://bitecharge.com/play/lady?sess=r2#r2267977237701416
> I am the Darling. Ha


I am the liberated lady. NOT. I am pretty much the opposite of what they described. Oh well, they can't get us all right!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't think he is a pervert like Clinton. I think he is too "touchy feely" though. I think he had a brain tumor or brain aneurysm long ago that affects his judgment. He does not act presidential, that's for sure. What man puts his hand on another man's thigh? That's just poor judgment.


I think he actually did have a brain aneurysm a long time ago. He
just doesn't have an inner censor - and neither does obama. Remember when he made fun of the Special Olympics?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> booblero!


So funny, Gali!

THat reminds me - when I was about 13, I had a brown tweedish winter coat with big brown buttons right THERE on the front. Once I realize what that looked like, I hated that coat.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I just tell him to "shut uppa you mouth" and turn the channel. He doesn't say anything new, so why waste my time listening. I can get a summary on the local news later.


Solo - so wise. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I liked the design of the ruched/ruffled cowl KC posted. That image sent me to Craftsy browsing, look what I found: I think this is so pretty - not to make for me, but I certainly admire the designer's talent! You can find this searching "Cabled Bolero."
> 
> I did buy a pretty pattern I had to have though!


Pretty; a lot of work in that bolero - but not for me either.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes , have patterns from the dark ages that I collected and have not done.
> 
> But then if you saw the collection of going to do patterns you would know I will not finish them in this life time.
> 
> That is why I gave Joey extra yarn. Bought for patterns and can not think of patterns they were for. Should write down what pattern want to use for. I keep finding yarn even know that I saved for pattern and still don't know what . But when winding yarn again wow I can use that yarn for this or yarn for that want to bet will forget what I wanted to use it for second time. :shock: :lol: :lol:


I know what you mean about patterns and books -- the lower shelf on the end table is packed with them, so is my knitting stand, 2 shelves in the guest closet and under the table with the printers. Then downloaded files on both computers and on Rav. Need to sort them out some day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I know what you mean, the designer has a fantastic eye for design. It's a work of art.
> Sending along a pic of a floppy hat, but not too floppy.
> knotsoflove.org for patterns


The bright blue and white makes me think of spring too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't fell guilty . We had a mild winter until Monday. When I was out Sunday looking around outside I saw my Bridal Wreath bush was blooming. So it is almost over.
> How are you feeling WCK did it turn into a real cold or flu?


Thankfully it's not the flu, but it is a miserable cold with sniffling, hacking and wheezing. DH got some Buckley's cough medicine "taste terrible, but it works" is truth in advertising.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Good, what are you knitting next? I think I'm going to do that floppy hat. I'm just in the thinking stage right now. Going to get me a few nibbles of choclate and ponder.
> TL


Everything goes better with chocolate, but I will be waiting until Easter before I have any more chocolate or baked treats.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://bitecharge.com/play/lady?sess=r2#r2267977237701416
> I am the Darling. Ha


Independent Woman


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thankfully it's not the flu, but it is a miserable cold with sniffling, hacking and wheezing. DH got some Buckley's cough medicine "taste terrible, but it works" is truth in advertising.


That is how I started out. It morphed into other things . So watch it and don't think you are over it too soon.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Would it work with chicken?


Absolutely!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Right now it's so cold I can't imagine cleaning out a freezer. Good luck, Yarnie. Better wear your Victoria Secret longjohns!


I AM BLIND..........................


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I am cured of my wish to live in a cold climate. We were out today and it was 27 degrees with 15 mile an hour winds. It actually hurt when it hit my face! Wind chill was 10 degrees - which isn't the coldest I've ever felt. But the wind is what does it. Glad to be home.


Only 27 degrees? We are in the minus numbers here - 27 degrees is a heat wave!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Only 27 degrees? We are in the minus numbers here - 27 degrees is a heat wave!


Same here Lucy....we are in -25F weather here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Same here Lucy....we are in -25F weather here.


Brrrrrr.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

galinipper said:


> GG, nothing like being stranded near a eating establishment that you like. Happy you made it home safely and your house didn't lose power.


Oh yeah, if there was only 1 restaurant to go to, well, I am glad it was the Waffle House. I know it's not the Ritz, have eaten at many places around the world fancier, but you gotta admit the Waffle House consistently has good, nourishing food. And, when it's the only show in town, well, it tastes ever so much better. Was out & about town today - bank & my banker's power has been out at his home 3 days & he spent the last 2 nights in a hotel. Many who work at my grocery store were out of wok today 'cause they've had no power the last 5 days. This is the coldest it's been here in many years. About 30 years ago it was 25F below zero here. Guess tonight's -11F won't be so bd then...ya' suppose?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I am cured of my wish to live in a cold climate. We were out today and it was 27 degrees with 15 mile an hour winds. It actually hurt when it hit my face! Wind chill was 10 degrees - which isn't the coldest I've ever felt. But the wind is what does it. Glad to be home.


Bon, I vacationed in West Yellowstone, Montana once the week between Christmas & New Year & it was 46F below zero - the big difference was we expected the cold, we were dressed for it, but this brutally cold weather we're having now is rather unexpected & we're not equipped - clothes - home heating, etc. I was born & raised a California beach bunny - never in my wildest dreams could I envision living in this kind of weather. Good thing I love it here!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Same here Lucy....we are in -25F weather here.


Shiver my timbers!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have never been in where the temps were any colder than -6. I can't imagine what some of you are dealing with. The coldest place I have ever been is Chicago . The wind cut us like knives. It was in Dec. I will never forget it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> .


touchy, feely Biden - "He is the embarrassing uncle of American politics who rose to become vice-president, but even for Joe Biden it might have been a step  or a hand  too far."

http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/02/19/creepy-veep-joe-biden/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz
http://www.surveee.org/spelling.html 
I know y'all don't believe it because I misspell here all the time. Spelling master.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> touchy, feely Biden - "He is the embarrassing uncle of American politics who rose to become vice-president, but even for Joe Biden it might have been a step  or a hand  too far."
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/02/19/creepy-veep-joe-biden/


Even the daughter moves away. Creepy Veep. Good name for him. :evil:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds delicious!
> 
> About the patterns. I actually haven't used a pattern once since I started knitting. I used two patterns to crochet that precious angel pinafore that you can't get a pattern for any more and a little vest. That was years ago. Then - I started knitting blankets, and since then have never really used a pattern, except for a particular stitch. I would love to, though.
> 
> Some day I'll reward myself with a pattern or maybe even a kit. I'll come on here for advice on a good starter.


A stitch dictionary is perfect to create your own designs, especially if it isn't a fitted project like a sweater.

If you're a Frozen fan, some of these patterns might entice you to crochet again
http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Crochet-for-Children/Frozen-Inspired-Crochet-Patterns


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is how I started out. It morphed into other things . So watch it and don't think you are over it too soon.


Today was the worst day so far, hopefully that means things are looking up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://www.surveee.org/spelling.html
> I know y'all don't believe it because I misspell here all the time. Spelling master.


me too


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds delicious!
> 
> About the patterns. I actually haven't used a pattern once since I started knitting. I used two patterns to crochet that precious angel pinafore that you can't get a pattern for any more and a little vest. That was years ago. Then - I started knitting blankets, and since then have never really used a pattern, except for a particular stitch. I would love to, though.
> 
> Some day I'll reward myself with a pattern or maybe even a kit. I'll come on here for advice on a good starter.


KC, Thanks for the recipe with such great directions. I'm saving it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I AM BLIND..........................


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Only 27 degrees? We are in the minus numbers here - 27 degrees is a heat wave!


I know - I have no right to even call it cold. Let's just say that I - not the weather - was cold. Our house is cold, and I'm in the coldest room of all.

I don't mind cold if I'm dressed for it, but that wind was cutting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh yeah, if there was only 1 restaurant to go to, well, I am glad it was the Waffle House. I know it's not the Ritz, have eaten at many places around the world fancier, but you gotta admit the Waffle House consistently has good, nourishing food. And, when it's the only show in town, well, it tastes ever so much better. Was out & about town today - bank & my banker's power has been out at his home 3 days & he spent the last 2 nights in a hotel. Many who work at my grocery store were out of wok today 'cause they've had no power the last 5 days. This is the coldest it's been here in many years. About 30 years ago it was 25F below zero here. Guess tonight's -11F won't be so bd then...ya' suppose?


I've always gone to IHOP because I just love their pancakes. Then - I had a waffle at the Waffle House. Art on a fork! Delicious!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Bon, I vacationed in West Yellowstone, Montana once the week between Christmas & New Year & it was 46F below zero - the big difference was we expected the cold, we were dressed for it, but this brutally cold weather we're having now is rather unexpected & we're not equipped - clothes - home heating, etc. I was born & raised a California beach bunny - never in my wildest dreams could I envision living in this kind of weather. Good thing I love it here!


You are very forgiving! Tennessee is a beautiful state - I can understand why you love it. I used to love visiting DD in Chattanooga - I love that city.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Bon, I vacationed in West Yellowstone, Montana once the week between Christmas & New Year & it was 46F below zero - the big difference was we expected the cold, we were dressed for it, but this brutally cold weather we're having now is rather unexpected & we're not equipped - clothes - home heating, etc. I was born & raised a California beach bunny - never in my wildest dreams could I envision living in this kind of weather. Good thing I love it here!


I remember one year in Indiana the temperature was 3 one day and 4 the next. Our little boy had to go to school! The next day it was around 30, and it actually felt balmy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://www.surveee.org/spelling.html
> I know y'all don't believe it because I misspell here all the time. Spelling master.


Me, too! I like that better than Liberated Lady.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A stitch dictionary is perfect to create your own designs, especially if it isn't a fitted project like a sweater.
> 
> If you're a Frozen fan, some of these patterns might entice you to crochet again
> http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Crochet-for-Children/Frozen-Inspired-Crochet-Patterns


So cute! I was very inspired by Crochet with Raymond website, but it has been closed down. I could get to some of it on Ravelry. I loved the colors she used. I also love the hats like yours. I have some on my FB page but don't know how to get them on here. They are so pretty. I'd love to learn to make the flowers, but right now - other projects come first.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Today was the worst day so far, hopefully that means things are looking up.


I hope so!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, friends. Sweet dreams.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning

I have never seen minus 2 on my computer. Don't know the wind chill effect, but my big guy would not go out and he has a very thick coat. 

The weather people are going to be out of control with their weather forecasts today. I think we are going to break records.

Soooooo much for global warming. Wish the Coward and Chief would stop talking about that and do something about ISIS


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Morning Y'all!

Brrrrrr! Its 5F here in WNC this morning with a wind chill of -10F but its expected to rise into the 20's by afternoon. Whoopee! 

My DD sent me a present...a 12-pack of seeds to grow an Heirloom Vegetable Garden. I'll read through the literature, but I just can't believe that its time to think about starting seeds.

I haven't been this c-c-c-c-cold in a long time!

Have a blessed day!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LTL I would go blind just looking at myself in Victoria Secret's anything. More like farm and fleet long johns would be the thing to wear for me.

thanks for the recipe KC looks good.Was thinking of doing shrimp.

What cold it's cold I didn't know that. Of coures have not left the house unless important. Cold doesn't bother me well not as long as I stay in the house. 
Makes me mad seeing weather report the Dakotas in the 50's not minus but plus. 
My weather bucket is not only frozen it has crack into two pieces.

Wait tell husband see freezer it is almost empty. Most of frozen things bought last two years 13 14 and a couple of 12's. Was up to see Dad so much never eat much at home. 14's save as long as not year yet. But know have to replace things. My gosh yesterday bought 3lb's ground round on sale. 19.97 dollars. I really have to restock and fast. Chicken and fish need to get. prices are out of this world.

Today is my free day I am not going to do anything. 

Geslay neat heirloom seeds. Garden catlogs coming in the mail here need to think maybe spring will come after all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LTL I would go blind just looking at myself in Victoria Secret's anything. More like farm and fleet long johns would be the thing to wear for me.
> 
> thanks for the recipe KC looks good.Was thinking of doing shrimp.
> 
> ...


Yarnlady, you are so funny talking about Victoria's Secret. I am the same way. I'd go blind too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> I have never seen minus 2 on my computer. Don't know the wind chill effect, but my big guy would not go out and he has a very thick coat.
> 
> ...


That is cold when pups don't want to go outside. Weather people have been out of control here every time they open their mouths. Waiting for them to tell me world is ending because of something or other.

If weather people would only report bad weather to IS IS they might have to decide to cancel plans.

Do you really think that the top OBop will do anything. Sure he has a round of campaign things on hand, mini vactions, golf or some Celeb to meet.. IS IS is not on top of list of things to do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning LL how arae you doing? Hope you are not over whelm yourself and taking it one step at a time. You can do it if you don't look at the whole things to do list.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon was the one who mention Victoria Secrets long johns and I should put themn on. My gosh I could not even get my big toe in one of those things of theirs .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What can I say abaout glad handing Joe. Everything he does amazes me. What he said about to the one of the family member's whose body was brought off the plane from Benghazi.

Lets just say it was crude and rude.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning LL how arae you doing? Hope you are not over whelm yourself and taking it one step at a time. You can do it if you don't look at the whole things to do list.


That is what I am doing YL. Thank you for being there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> I have never seen minus 2 on my computer. Don't know the wind chill effect, but my big guy would not go out and he has a very thick coat.
> 
> ...


Speaking of ISIS - for a long time polls have shown that the main concern of citizens is the economy. I thought that was crazy with all the ISIS atrocities. Finally, I saw that now people are saying the stopping ISIS is a main priority and the foreign policy is the most important consideration in the election. I can't remember who they polled, but it's going in the right direction. Took a long time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon was the one who mention Victoria Secrets long johns and I should put themn on. My gosh I could not even get my big toe in one of those things of theirs .


Well, I didn't want you to get cold cleaning out the freezer. That's a job we have to do, too, but as long as the door closes, we're satisfied.

We still have a layer of youngest DD's wedding cake at the bottom of the freezer. She's been married 14 years!!!! I think we have a record here. Just waiting for Guinness Book to send me my sweepstakes prize. :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, I didn't want you to get cold cleaning out the freezer. That's a job we have to do, too, but as long as the door closes, we're satisfied.
> 
> We still have a layer of youngest DD's wedding cake at the bottom of the freezer. She's been married 14 years!!!! I think we have a record here. Just waiting for Guinness Book to send me my sweepstakes prize. :lol:


I hate to say this - I never clean my freezer. I think I'd better start. I can't stand to do it. I probably should have kept this info to myself.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just checked out Hobby Lobby's pillow sale. Twelve pillows - all black and white. I know I'm not the only one who likes colors - or am I hopelessly out of date? (ha - I know the answer to that one)


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning my D&P friends.
I`m posting a pic to remind me of the summers I used to spend as a kid. Anything to warm me up.
Yesterday was such a trying day. Our youngest son borrowed hubbys truck to go to work. He didn`t even make it out the driveway as he slid in the snow and the tire came off the rim. Luckily Billys son Billy was at his Dads house and gave our son a ride to work. Then my son called 2 hours later and said his boss is putting him up in a motel for the night, and will go back in at 11am. So that was a worry off my mind.
Looking back, I`m thankful that it happened on our property instead of on the road somewhere. Then because hubby didn`t have a vehicle to drive, he borrowed a friends Jeep. He had to call off work yesterday, but finally made it in today.
The temperature dropped down to -25 F with the wind chill last night. Then when I went to bed, it took 30 minutes for my feet to thaw, and I was crying with the pain. I finally dropped off to sleep around 2am.

In the summer I can probably laugh about this, but right now I`m afraid to cry in case my tears freeze on my face.
Hurry up spring, I`m getting so impatient.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning my D&P friends.
> I`m posting a pic to remind me of the summers I used to spend as a kid. Anything to warm me up.
> Yesterday was such a trying day. Our youngest son borrowed hubbys truck to go to work. He didn`t even make it out the driveway as he slid in the snow and the tire came off the rim. Luckily Billys son Billy was at his Dads house and gave our son a ride to work. Then my son called 2 hours later and said his boss is putting him up in a motel for the night, and will go back in at 11am. So that was a worry off my mind.
> Looking back, I`m thankful that it happened on our property instead of on the road somewhere. Then because hubby didn`t have a vehicle to drive, he borrowed a friends Jeep. He had to call off work yesterday, but finally made it in today.
> ...


Oh WendyBee, my heart cries for you in your pain.♥♥♥ I'm giving you a huge hug across the miles.XXX♥ Hope it warms you in some way. It is hard to warm up when the outdoor temp and windchill is below -35 deg. Stay bundled and somehow stay warm. I don't know what sources of heat you have, but I hope they keep you warm. Spring is not far away.
Thanks for sharing the photo of the beautiful ocean shore. It reminds me of So. California, near San Diego, a spot we all wish we were visiting right now, I'm sure.
DH has jury duty, so he went, slip sliding out of the driveway, after finally being able to start the car. It was -7 degrees with a windchill at -35 deg. Brrr! Tomorrow a heatwave: 30 degrees! Monday back to the North Pole!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Jokim &#9829;
We have one electric fireplace in the living room, and electric radiators in every room. Plus we have electric throws on the beds.
And wouldn`t you know it, the clock went out on our stove 2 days ago. The clock controls most of the stove so we don`t have an oven now. Will have to wait til next week to order another one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hate to say this - I never clean my freezer. I think I'd better start. I can't stand to do it. I probably should have kept this info to myself.


We don't either! It's in the basement, and we just don't think about it. Besides, I like to think of the built-up ice as an insulator!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning my D&P friends.
> I`m posting a pic to remind me of the summers I used to spend as a kid. Anything to warm me up.
> Yesterday was such a trying day. Our youngest son borrowed hubbys truck to go to work. He didn`t even make it out the driveway as he slid in the snow and the tire came off the rim. Luckily Billys son Billy was at his Dads house and gave our son a ride to work. Then my son called 2 hours later and said his boss is putting him up in a motel for the night, and will go back in at 11am. So that was a worry off my mind.
> Looking back, I`m thankful that it happened on our property instead of on the road somewhere. Then because hubby didn`t have a vehicle to drive, he borrowed a friends Jeep. He had to call off work yesterday, but finally made it in today.
> ...


Beautiful scenery Wendy. Question - Do you have an indoor laundry area? If so, I have an idea for you that I used for many years. You can reroute the warm air in your dryer.

Have your husband pull your dryer out away from the wall and disconnect the dryer hose from the vent to the outside. Plug up the hole left in the wall or floor with a towel or batting or something soft like a rag. Take a knee high nylon hose and slip it over the end of the dryer hose coming from the dryer. Then take some wire and position the dryer hose with its knee high nylon so the heat generated by the dryer can diffuse into the house beneficially. Then have your husband slide the dryer back into place.

You will need to remove the nylon hose periodically to remove collected lint, but you'd have to clean your dryer vent anyway. Running your dryer heat into the house can generate some added warmth in the house. You will need to reverse this venting into the house when you turn your house's heat off for the summer. I did this for many years. I can't remember why I stopped, but it helps our heating bill. I saw the idea in a flyer distributed by our electric company (probably in the Jimmy Carter years).


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning my D&P friends.
> I`m posting a pic to remind me of the summers I used to spend as a kid. Anything to warm me up.
> Yesterday was such a trying day. Our youngest son borrowed hubbys truck to go to work. He didn`t even make it out the driveway as he slid in the snow and the tire came off the rim. Luckily Billys son Billy was at his Dads house and gave our son a ride to work. Then my son called 2 hours later and said his boss is putting him up in a motel for the night, and will go back in at 11am. So that was a worry off my mind.
> Looking back, I`m thankful that it happened on our property instead of on the road somewhere. Then because hubby didn`t have a vehicle to drive, he borrowed a friends Jeep. He had to call off work yesterday, but finally made it in today.
> ...


I'm sorry, WendyBee - that was a terrible day. I hope today is better.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We don't either! It's in the basement, and we just don't think about it. Besides, I like to think of the built-up ice as an insulator!


Phew. I am glad I am not alone. I just dread the freezer. Taking all that stuff out and then back. Ugh.

You just made me feel normal!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sorry, WendyBee - that was a terrible day. I hope today is better.


Yes, Wendybee. I am so sorry. Wish I could help.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jokim ♥
> We have one electric fireplace in the living room, and electric radiators in every room. Plus we have electric throws on the beds.
> And wouldn`t you know it, the clock went out on our stove 2 days ago. The clock controls most of the stove so we don`t have an oven now. Will have to wait til next week to order another one.


Coincidence - my oven broke the other day, too. The main heating coil just blew. It's so old we may not be able to get it fixed but may have to replace the whole thing.

You are having a hard time. I'm so sorry. You still have power, don't you?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Phew. I am glad I am not alone. I just dread the freezer. Taking all that stuff out and then back. Ugh.
> 
> You just made me feel normal!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: If I'm normal, you're normal! But I'm not sure I'm normal.

I AM sure that if we cleaned out our freezers, they would break. I don't know how I know that, but I live by the saying, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!" :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: If I'm normal, you're normal! But I'm not sure I'm normal.
> 
> I AM sure that if we cleaned out our freezer, it would break. I don't know how I know that, but I live by the saying, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!" :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Coincidence - my oven broke the other day, too. The main heating coil just blew. It's so old we may not be able to get it fixed but may have to replace the whole thing.
> 
> You are having a hard time. I'm so sorry. You still have power, don't you?


Thanks bon. Yes we still have power, of which I am truly grateful.
It was so cold in my kitchen yesterday, that when I heated snow on the stove to wash dishes....I got my dish detergent out from under the sink and it was frozen solid! I had to defrost it in the microwave for a few minutes before I could squeeze some in the washing up bowl.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So sad. Martyrs for Christ have a special place. Of course the liberal news won't tell that they were Christians.
> Revelation 6:9
> 
> When the Lamb broke the fifth seal, I saw under the altar the souls of all who had been martyred for the word of God and for being faithful in their testimony.


What are the exact words, CB, from the song which goes something like:
' Oh may those who come before us find us faithful '
These words have always struck me and stayed with me since I heard the song many, many years ago.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How was your weekend with the birthday party? That is great the birthday girl loved her bolero. Do you have any pix?


Will try posting the pic of her wearing it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning my D&P friends.
> I`m posting a pic to remind me of the summers I used to spend as a kid. Anything to warm me up.
> Yesterday was such a trying day. Our youngest son borrowed hubbys truck to go to work. He didn`t even make it out the driveway as he slid in the snow and the tire came off the rim. Luckily Billys son Billy was at his Dads house and gave our son a ride to work. Then my son called 2 hours later and said his boss is putting him up in a motel for the night, and will go back in at 11am. So that was a worry off my mind.
> Looking back, I`m thankful that it happened on our property instead of on the road somewhere. Then because hubby didn`t have a vehicle to drive, he borrowed a friends Jeep. He had to call off work yesterday, but finally made it in today.
> ...


Wendy, I'm so sorry for how these storms have left you frozen in your home. You've been so strong, but at some point maybe you just need a good cry.

I'm glad your son's boss cares about his safety and puts him up for the night. Prayers that this cold front passes over soon and you can get back to your regular life.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim, you are so right. He appears (to me) effeminate. Goofy in a way. I think it works against him, though he would have been a far better president than Obumma.


At the time Romney ran, he appeared to be the best candidate, but since then and everything that has happened vis a vis the political scene, Romney is no longer the right fit. We need a FIGHTER!!! :!:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Oh WendyBee, my heart cries for you in your pain.♥♥♥ I'm giving you a huge hug across the miles.XXX♥ Hope it warms you in some way. It is hard to warm up when the outdoor temp and windchill is below -35 deg. Stay bundled and somehow stay warm. I don't know what sources of heat you have, but I hope they keep you warm. Spring is not far away.
> Thanks for sharing the photo of the beautiful ocean shore. It reminds me of So. California, near San Diego, a spot we all wish we were visiting right now, I'm sure.
> DH has jury duty, so he went, slip sliding out of the driveway, after finally being able to start the car. It was -7 degrees with a windchill at -35 deg. Brrr! Tomorrow a heatwave: 30 degrees! Monday back to the North Pole!


With so many cancellations reported on the news, it's surprising that they wouldn't delay jury duty too. Hope he stays safe on the roads. I've been cringing every time the news shows pix of eastern storm regions.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The leader of the Can. liberal party is that kind of phony with the media too; he makes bad jokes when issues come up. When you hear him, he sounds more like a bratty teenager than someone who wants to lead our country.


Would that be Justin Trudeau?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think they are martyrs for their faith, too. For quite a while I have wondered what we will be called to do. Could it be this?


It very well could be. How many of us would do the same as these brave, Godly men?
Our life on earth is but a shadow, eternity with God is our reality.♥ :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> or going down to the Baltimore Harbor - before it was beautified - and smelling the cinnamon from the McCormick building. Mmmmm....


Yes, I remember smelling spices on our trip just north of Baltimore. Nice fragrance.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Would that be Justin Trudeau?


Yes, son of Pierre Trudeau - Canada's worst, most divisive Prime Minister! You wouldn't even want to get me started on him! Justin is a very pampered, rich boy who's generally had everything go his way. He has his dad's arrogance but without his intellect.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Today was the worst day so far, hopefully that means things are looking up.


Just let everything flow. You don't want it to get stopped up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, I didn't want you to get cold cleaning out the freezer. That's a job we have to do, too, but as long as the door closes, we're satisfied.
> 
> We still have a layer of youngest DD's wedding cake at the bottom of the freezer. She's been married 14 years!!!! I think we have a record here. Just waiting for Guinness Book to send me my sweepstakes prize. :lol:


 :lol: 
I learned about 3 years ago in the summer when our power went out to just buy enough for 2 weeks. I hate throwing out meat. I just buy meat on sale. It has gotten so high I can't believe it. Even hamburger meat. :|


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning my D&P friends.
> I`m posting a pic to remind me of the summers I used to spend as a kid. Anything to warm me up.
> Yesterday was such a trying day. Our youngest son borrowed hubbys truck to go to work. He didn`t even make it out the driveway as he slid in the snow and the tire came off the rim. Luckily Billys son Billy was at his Dads house and gave our son a ride to work. Then my son called 2 hours later and said his boss is putting him up in a motel for the night, and will go back in at 11am. So that was a worry off my mind.
> Looking back, I`m thankful that it happened on our property instead of on the road somewhere. Then because hubby didn`t have a vehicle to drive, he borrowed a friends Jeep. He had to call off work yesterday, but finally made it in today.
> ...


You poor thing. Yes it was a blessing your son had the accident in your driveway. He could have been killed . PTL for that. 
You need to stop working on everyone else and make you some warm socks.
We are on the down side of winter WeBee. 
I love your picture. Thing of it when you get cold and bundle up. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We don't either! It's in the basement, and we just don't think about it. Besides, I like to think of the built-up ice as an insulator!


One of the grand kids had left the freezer door cracked. It had so much frost in it I could barely get my hands thru a crack it it. It was all around the meat. I had to leave the door open and let the chunks of ice thaw and let it drop off . It took 2 days for it to thaw. I was furious. I won't let anyone go in the freezer now but me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Phew. I am glad I am not alone. I just dread the freezer. Taking all that stuff out and then back. Ugh.
> 
> You just made me feel normal!


That was my fear when our power was out that I would have to clean out my freezer and take everything out. I would have given up heat to plug in my freezer instead with the generator. I guess no one but LTL's son likes to clean freezers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks bon. Yes we still have power, of which I am truly grateful.
> It was so cold in my kitchen yesterday, that when I heated snow on the stove to wash dishes....I got my dish detergent out from under the sink and it was frozen solid! I had to defrost it in the microwave for a few minutes before I could squeeze some in the washing up bowl.


That is too cold. Can you boil some water and heat up with the steam? Can you put space heaters around where it is cold?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Obama's reasoning that no jobs is the reason Islamist extremists are burning people alive and cutting the heads off others is nothing more than text-book rationalization taken to an obscene and deadly extreme. There is NO excuse for what these sadists are doing. It is unnatural, sinful, and evil.
> 
> Obama's excuses for these terrorists are so far from reality as to be ridiculous; his refusal to do anything significant to stop this torture and massacre is in itself a existential terroristic threat to all of us and - worst of all - to our children and grandchildren.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Ahhh..., but <0 would not have said if he didn't think he could get away with it with the low info citizens, and don't forget, they also vote. :!:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> What are the exact words, CB, from the song which goes something like:
> ' Oh may those who come before us find us faithful '
> These words have always struck me and stayed with me since I heard the song many, many years ago.♥


Is this the song Jokim?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> At the time Romney ran, he appeared to be the best candidate, but since then and everything that has happened vis a vis the political scene, Romney is no longer the right fit. We need a FIGHTER!!! :!:


If Romney had won we may not need a fighter now. Who would be the best do you think? The whole world is suffering right now . Since we are the leader of the world in US we have let everyone else down . It was just so we could be pc and have a black leader. I would have picked another black man over <0.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> At the time Romney ran, he appeared to be the best candidate, but since then and everything that has happened vis a vis the political scene, Romney is no longer the right fit. We need a FIGHTER!!! :!:


If Romney had won we may not need a fighter now. Who would be the best do you think? The whole world is suffering right now . Since we are the leader of the world in US we have let everyone else down . It was just so we could be pc and have a black leader. I would have picked another black man over <0.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol:
> I learned about 3 years ago in the summer when our power went out to just buy enough for 2 weeks. I hate throwing out meat. I just buy meat on sale. It has gotten so high I can't believe it. Even hamburger meat. :|


I am like you, CB. I buy meat at sale prices. I don't buy beef at Kroger though (not sure if Kroger is in your areas). I never have liked theirs. DH and I usually buy meat in bulk at SAMs. Their Angus beef is very tasty. I have bought pork at Kroger, but Marsh and Meijers also have good pork. Meijer's angus beef is OK, but not quite as good as SAMs. I do put excess bulk meat in the freezer. Actually, I would choose to cut back on portions before I cut quality. Chicken is healthy and cheaper. If I had someone to feed them when I am gone, I'd have a small chicken flock for eggs and meat. I live in an area where I could raise chickens but not lambs, which I'd love to raise.

I have to tell you a story that I heard from someone who was a friend of my mothers in high school. She told me that during the depression all her parents could provide was chicken ( which they raised in the back yard). She said that she didn't even know there was any other meat or poultry until she ate pot roast at mother's house. Imagine growing up never having beef. I was so glad she told me that story. It puts it all in perspective doesn't it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes, son of Pierre Trudeau - Canada's worst, most divisive Prime Minister! You wouldn't even want to get me started on him! Justin is a very pampered, rich boy who's generally had everything go his way. He has his dad's arrogance but without his intellect.


We rave all the time about our leader hmm I mean our movie star. Let is rip WCK. You may need to let it out. :-o


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> After frogging the first hat I tried with ruched stitches, I've done a second version. It's for a toddler with a lacy sun brim. I'm thinking of adding a crocheted flower and turning up part of the brim. What do you think?


Great looking hat, Kitty! Love it!♥


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If Romney had won we may not need a fighter now. Who would be the best do you think? The whole world is suffering right now . Since we are the leader of the world in US we have let everyone else down . It was just so we could be pc and have a black leader. I would have picked another black man over <0.


I agree that Romney wasn't a bare knuckle political fighter, but we'd be loads better off now. We'd have avoided ISIS in Iraq. He would have extended our 2008 Iraq stabilization and made sure Iraqi leaders were not allowed to g Ed with Iran. Our economy would be booming. We would not have Obamacare. Chris Stephens also ups be alive and so would the other embassy staff and CIA officers because Gadaffi would never have been removed. We'd have deported at least half the illegal aliens and have a secure border.

Every bad thing <O has caused would have been avoided.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have had to turn him off, as I either laugh so hard I wet my pants. Or I get horse from screaming at the TV.


I either mute him or change the channel.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am like you, CB. I buy meat at sale prices. I don't buy beef at Kroger though (not sure if Kroger is in your areas). I never have liked theirs. DH and I usually buy meat in bulk at SAMs. Their Angus beef is very tasty. I have bought pork at Kroger, but Marsh and Meijers also have good pork. Meijer's angus beef is OK, but not quite as good as SAMs. I do put excess bulk meat in the freezer. Actually, I would choose to cut back on portions before I cut quality. Chicken is healthy and cheaper. If I had someone to feed them when I am gone, I'd have a small chicken flock for eggs and meat. I live in an area where I could raise chickens but not lambs, which I'd love to raise.
> 
> I have to tell you a story that I heard from someone who was a friend of my mothers in high school. She told me that during the depression all her parents could provide was chicken ( which they raised in the back yard). She said that she didn't even know there was any other meat or poultry until she ate pot roast at mother's house. Imagine growing up never having beef. I was so glad she told me that story. It puts it all in perspective doesn't it?


We used to have a Kroger but it left. We have Brookshires and a small family owned grocery that have good meat. I just buy chicken at Walmart and breakfast food. It is so high there you can buy it.
Seems like the depression there were a lot of stories like that. My daddie's family was worst off than my mother's. My grandfather was a painter so it was when every he could get work. My other grandfather was a teacher so he had work. But all of the kids had to work at a young age. The kids picked cotton , apples or what every they could. I know I wouldn't have wanted to live during that time. I have a pioneer spirit but wouldn't want to live like that. You would have to have a lot of faith too. It is going back to were we came from . Maybe that is the way God will bend our knees.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Rumor's are not round. They are oblong.


That sounds like something Gracie Allen (from the Burns and Allen Show) would say. :wink: :lol: 
I love that show, even though they were on before 'my time'.  :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I agree that Romney wasn't a bare knuckle political fighter, but we'd be loads better off now. We'd have avoided ISIS in Iraq. He would have extended our 2008 Iraq stabilization and made sure Iraqi leaders were not allowed to g Ed with Iran. Our economy would be booming. We would not have Obamacare. Chris Stephens also ups be alive and so would the other embassy staff and CIA officers because Gadaffi would never have been removed. We'd have deported at least half the illegal aliens and have a secure border.
> 
> Every bad thing <O has caused would have been avoided.


I agree with you. Just so we could be pc and the left to be in control. How is that working?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It could be because it is so cold. Brr.
> We have the heat pump that feels like the air condition is on. It was warmer when the power was off. Thank God for space heaters. My feet would freeze off.


Does the heat pump do an adequate job air conditioning your home in the summer, CB?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh no don't let that happen then we would have to call you stumpy bumpy kins.


I like that, 'stumpy bumpy kins'!  :lol: :XD: :thumbup:
That's funny, Yarnie!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't heard his speech yet but his words are so much like our liberal leader it makes me cringe. Same sort of sanctimonious attitude too.


No matter the name they go by; libs, socialists, communists, Marxists, etc..., they're all 'cut from the same cloth': evil. :evil: :thumbdown:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks bon. Yes we still have power, of which I am truly grateful.
> It was so cold in my kitchen yesterday, that when I heated snow on the stove to wash dishes....I got my dish detergent out from under the sink and it was frozen solid! I had to defrost it in the microwave for a few minutes before I could squeeze some in the washing up bowl.


Oh, that's cold all right! i can't even imagine. I'm sure the warm water felt good on your hands. You must have to make a lot of adjustments for weather like that. It makes everything hard to do. No wonder your hurting feet made you cry. It was probably everything all together. You certainly are good at coping, WendyBee.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes , have patterns from the dark ages that I collected and have not done.
> 
> But then if you saw the collection of going to do patterns you would know I will not finish them in this life time.
> 
> That is why I gave Joey extra yarn. Bought for patterns and can not think of patterns they were for. Should write down what pattern want to use for. I keep finding yarn even know that I saved for pattern and still don't know what . But when winding yarn again wow I can use that yarn for this or yarn for that want to bet will forget what I wanted to use it for second time. :shock: :lol: :lol:


Great hint, Yarnie, note what pattern the yarn is for, when purchasing it. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> GG, nothing like being stranded near a eating establishment that you like. Happy you made it home safely and your house didn't lose power.


We were stranded once, near a Waffle House, outside of Jackson, Miss. The most tremendous downpour/thunderstorm I've ever been in. Thank goodness that there was a WH to run into and seek shelter and a cup of coffee. Good food, too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know . I can't stand to look at his face with that bottom lip up in the air and that head bobbling. He is so arrogant I can stand it!


'Who?, Me?' - Alfred E. Newman, Mad Magazine.  :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Incorrigible, isn't he?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I try not to buy patterns and use free ones, but I have bought a few. I am as bad about collecting more patterns that I'll ever use as I am at collecting recipes. Actually, I google recipes now a lot, but I do have 3 recipe boxes (full), and 2 shelves full of recipe books. I am a patteraholic, a yarnaholic, and a recipeaholic. There is no hope for me. I fixed a great recipe last night, however, that goes back to my working days. A friend at work gave it to me.
> 
> Champagne Shrimp
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe, KC. DH is off for a 10 day respite, leaving MIL and me to cook what ever I like, and I like shrimp. DH doesn't.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The way 0 runs down the steps of AF 1, he looks like he`s a host on a game show running down the steps of the stage when the show starts.
> It`s so unbecoming.


The world is his stage.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> touchy, feely Biden - "He is the embarrassing uncle of American politics who rose to become vice-president, but even for Joe Biden it might have been a step  or a hand  too far."
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/02/19/creepy-veep-joe-biden/


I for one would not stand for that. I would have stepped away from him and told him to never touch me again. I wouldn't care if I made a scene either, he has no right to put his hands on anyone or whisper "sweet nothings" in their ear. He gets away with this "creepy" behavior because no one stands up to him. He is not creepy, he is disgusting.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://www.surveee.org/spelling.html
> I know y'all don't believe it because I misspell here all the time. Spelling master.


Me too. Spelling master.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Does the heat pump do an adequate job air conditioning your home in the summer, CB?


Yes ir works pretty good in the summer. I would never have one again tho. Too cold in the winter.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> At the time Romney ran, he appeared to be the best candidate, but since then and everything that has happened vis a vis the political scene, Romney is no longer the right fit. We need a FIGHTER!!! :!:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: And someone with common sense...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I for one would not stand for that. I would have stepped away from him and told him to never touch me again. I wouldn't care if I made a scene either, he has no right to put his hands on anyone or whisper "sweet nothings" in their ear. He gets away with this "creepy" behavior because no one stands up to him. He is not creepy, he is disgusting.


I AM WITH YOU!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Beautiful scenery Wendy. Question - Do you have an indoor laundry area? If so, I have an idea for you that I used for many years. You can reroute the warm air in your dryer.
> 
> Have your husband pull your dryer out away from the wall and disconnect the dryer hose from the vent to the outside. Plug up the hole left in the wall or floor with a towel or batting or something soft like a rag. Take a knee high nylon hose and slip it over the end of the dryer hose coming from the dryer. Then take some wire and position the dryer hose with its knee high nylon so the heat generated by the dryer can diffuse into the house beneficially. Then have your husband slide the dryer back into place.
> 
> You will need to remove the nylon hose periodically to remove collected lint, but you'd have to clean your dryer vent anyway. Running your dryer heat into the house can generate some added warmth in the house. You will need to reverse this venting into the house when you turn your house's heat off for the summer. I did this for many years. I can't remember why I stopped, but it helps our heating bill. I saw the idea in a flyer distributed by our electric company (probably in the Jimmy Carter years).


Thanks for that tip Knitty...have done it already. I have been washing clothes by hand, and squeezing out the water after rinsing, threw in some dry towels to help soak up the moisture just to have the dryer on for extra warmth. Every little bit helps as they say.
It was so cold in our kitchen last night that even the water froze in Dixie`s water bowl. And I flushed the toilet this morning with cooled down dirty dishwater, and it`s not going down the toilet bowl which means that`s frozen too. Will get the hairdryer on it later....another chore to add to my long list 
But on the bright side...it`s supposed to be sunny tomorrow and 38 degrees F. Yayy a heat wave!!! We probably wont get our pipes thawed out til probably next week at the earliest. Frozen pipes I can cope with. It`s the minus degree temps I cannot handle.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jokim ♥
> We have one electric fireplace in the living room, and electric radiators in every room. Plus we have electric throws on the beds.
> And wouldn`t you know it, the clock went out on our stove 2 days ago. The clock controls most of the stove so we don`t have an oven now. Will have to wait til next week to order another one.


Doesn't it always pour, when it rains? How long before you can have the stove clock replaced, WendyBee? I hope you don't lose your electrical supply. You are wearing layered clothing, I'm sure. Is it still snowing where you are? We have the bluest skies you've ever seen, but the coldest air I've ever experienced. Please stay warm.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Beautiful scenery Wendy. Question - Do you have an indoor laundry area? If so, I have an idea for you that I used for many years. You can reroute the warm air in your dryer.
> 
> Have your husband pull your dryer out away from the wall and disconnect the dryer hose from the vent to the outside. Plug up the hole left in the wall or floor with a towel or batting or something soft like a rag. Take a knee high nylon hose and slip it over the end of the dryer hose coming from the dryer. Then take some wire and position the dryer hose with its knee high nylon so the heat generated by the dryer can diffuse into the house beneficially. Then have your husband slide the dryer back into place.
> 
> You will need to remove the nylon hose periodically to remove collected lint, but you'd have to clean your dryer vent anyway. Running your dryer heat into the house can generate some added warmth in the house. You will need to reverse this venting into the house when you turn your house's heat off for the summer. I did this for many years. I can't remember why I stopped, but it helps our heating bill. I saw the idea in a flyer distributed by our electric company (probably in the Jimmy Carter years).


This is a great idea only if you have an electric dryer. 
Do Not do this with a gas dryer!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The world is his stage.


That's exactly what my husband says. Makes him sick. Someone on the radio today said he tried to listen to the speech, but his gag reflex was getting a workout. :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks for that tip Knitty...have done it already. I have been washing clothes by hand, and squeezing out the water after rinsing, threw in some dry towels to help soak up the moisture just to have the dryer on for extra warmth. Every little bit helps as they say.
> It was so cold in our kitchen last night that even the water froze in Dixie`s water bowl. And I flushed the toilet this morning with cooled down dirty dishwater, and it`s not going down the toilet bowl which means that`s frozen too. Will get the hairdryer on it later....another chore to add to my long list
> But on the bright side...it`s supposed to be sunny tomorrow and 38 degrees F. Yayy a heat wave!!! We probably wont get our pipes thawed out til probably next week at the earliest. Frozen pipes I can cope with. It`s the minus degree temps I cannot handle.


A heat wave is correct. I would bet it will be warmer outside then in your house. I so feel for you WeBee. This cold spell just makes that much more work for you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> With so many cancellations reported on the news, it's surprising that they wouldn't delay jury duty too. Hope he stays safe on the roads. I've been cringing every time the news shows pix of eastern storm regions.


Not only the extreme cold but also a huge high rise fire on the next block that had many of the downtown streets blocked off, was not enough to call off the 'civic duty'.
He called me when they broke for lunch. They haven't screened him at that point. I doubt they'll pick him. He's too much of an opinionated conservative, although fair. Oh well, I think he's taking this day in stride. MIL and I are inside and ok. Don't have to venture out for anything. 
How are you feeling Kitty? Did the symptoms turn into a fullblown 'catarrh'? 
I know I shouldn't be making light of this. It's no fun to go through a cold, esp. when you're still working. Hope you're on the mend.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes, son of Pierre Trudeau - Canada's worst, most divisive Prime Minister! You wouldn't even want to get me started on him! Justin is a very pampered, rich boy who's generally had everything go his way. He has his dad's arrogance but without his intellect.


In other words, a total loser! Son of Margaret? Genes.... ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If Romney had won we may not need a fighter now. Who would be the best do you think? The whole world is suffering right now . Since we are the leader of the world in US we have let everyone else down . It was just so we could be pc and have a black leader. I would have picked another black man over <0.


There are many black men who would've made excellent presidents. We were forced the worst one on us. Never vetted properly, most who voted for him, did not know anything about him except his skin color. 
Yes, I agree. Romney presidency would have continued the 'Pax Americana, and not destroy it the way the present occupant of the White House has.
Peace in the world was guaranteed by a strong US. Once we were weakened, from within I might add, tyranny and evil began to reign.IMHO


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes ir works pretty good in the summer. I would never have one again tho. Too cold in the winter.


We had a heat pump in the last house we owned. It was great in the summer: took the humidity out of the air and made it comfortable inside. In the winter, we had a coal burning stove to supplement the heat pump. Our heating bills were $20./mo for an all-electric home. I miss those days.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: And someone with common sense...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's exactly what my husband says. Makes him sick. Someone on the radio today said he tried to listen to the speech, but his gag reflex was getting a workout. :lol:


You know what I gave up for Lent? Watching, listening to, reacting to, and, in any way, having anything to do with <0 .
My blood pressure is much lower and I feel healthier. I might even miss Lent when it's over. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is this the song Jokim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You know what I gave up for Lent? Watching, listening to, reacting to, and, in any way, having anything to do with <0 .
> My blood pressure is much lower and I feel healthier. I might even miss Lent when it's over. ;-)


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I have attempted to post some of the photos I've taken of my handiwork. It did not come through. Sorry.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I will try again to attach pictures of my handiwork.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You know what I gave up for Lent? Watching, listening to, reacting to, and, in any way, having anything to do with <0 .
> My blood pressure is much lower and I feel healthier. I might even miss Lent when it's over. ;-)


 :mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Amen to that. 
It was another reason why we gave up DirecTV May 2012. And I can honestly and truly say that I haven`t missed tv one bit.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I've always gone to IHOP because I just love their pancakes. Then - I had a waffle at the Waffle House. Art on a fork! Delicious!!!


The waffle I had recently at Waffle House was shaped like a "mouse head" --- ya' think it might have been "Mickey the Mouse?" Although don't think they could advertise it as such what with copyright laws ...but...in my mind it was our beloved "Mickey." And, he was 1 delicious mousey.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, I didn't want you to get cold cleaning out the freezer. That's a job we have to do, too, but as long as the door closes, we're satisfied.
> 
> We still have a layer of youngest DD's wedding cake at the bottom of the freezer. She's been married 14 years!!!! I think we have a record here. Just waiting for Guinness Book to send me my sweepstakes prize. :lol:


We have our DD's wedding bouquet from nearly 15 years ago. DH hung it inside/from the garage ceiling. Wouldn't it be great if we could someday incorporate it into my GD's wedding bouquet? Hey, it might happen.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Oh WendyBee, my heart cries for you in your pain.♥♥♥ I'm giving you a huge hug across the miles.XXX♥ Hope it warms you in some way. It is hard to warm up when the outdoor temp and windchill is below -35 deg. Stay bundled and somehow stay warm. I don't know what sources of heat you have, but I hope they keep you warm. Spring is not far away.
> Thanks for sharing the photo of the beautiful ocean shore. It reminds me of So. California, near San Diego, a spot we all wish we were visiting right now, I'm sure.
> DH has jury duty, so he went, slip sliding out of the driveway, after finally being able to start the car. It was -7 degrees with a windchill at -35 deg. Brrr! Tomorrow a heatwave: 30 degrees! Monday back to the North Pole!


Our best friends were visiting their DD & family in San Diego, California about a month ago......&......it snowed like crazy in S.D. while they were there. I have many friends in So. Call & lots of them had snow there at the same time!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's exactly what my husband says. Makes him sick. Someone on the radio today said he tried to listen to the speech, but his gag reflex was getting a workout. :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Our best friends were visiting their DD & family in San Diego, California about a month ago......&......it snowed like crazy in S.D. while they were there. I have many friends in So. Call & lots of them had snow there at the same time!


San Diego county receives snow often, the mountains, esp. the town of Julian. They've been known to close schools because of snow. When snow falls in the mountains of SC county, chains are required on cars before you're allowed to drive there. I've not seen snow closer to the coast, though.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I for one would not stand for that. I would have stepped away from him and told him to never touch me again. I wouldn't care if I made a scene either, he has no right to put his hands on anyone or whisper "sweet nothings" in their ear. He gets away with this "creepy" behavior because no one stands up to him. He is not creepy, he is disgusting.


And nasty.....


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I will try again to attach pictures of my handiwork.


Beautiful knitting.....very pretty flower....


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I will try again to attach pictures of my handiwork.


All so beautiful! I love what you do!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> San Diego county receives snow often, the mountains, esp. the town of Julian. They've been known to close schools because of snow. When snow falls in the mountains of SC county, chains are required on cars before you're allowed to drive there. I've not seen snow closer to the coast, though.


This was in Escondido...near S.D. I used to go to the mountains above L.A. & there was snow there most winters. My Mom went there in the 1920's sledding. Yes, snow is there in the winter.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Beautiful knitting.....very pretty flower....


The reason I included the amaryllis is that it's blooming almost on the 20th anniversary of my Mom's passing. When she passed, a bird-of-paradise plant, which I've had for 6 yrs prior to that day, bloomed for the very first time on the day she died. I took it as a sign that Mom was in heaven. This time the Amaryllis is blooming, again. Last time it bloomed was last Christmas, 2013, but it was puny, 1/3 of this size. This year it's absolutely gigantic! Mom's telling me something.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My garden.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My garden.


I know your garden will be blooming anytime soon. You have a gorgeous garden!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I will try again to attach pictures of my handiwork.


Your shawl is so lite and sparkly. Love it. 
Nice Bolero. She loves it and looks cute in it. 
Your Amaryllis is so beautiful. I love the colors of it. So tall. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I know your garden will be blooming anytime soon. You have a gorgeous garden!


But did you see all of the broken limbs? My trellis is torn down. It looks worst in person.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But did you see all of the broken limbs? My trellis is torn down. It looks worst in person.


I went back to the photo and yes, now I understand. Oh, dear, no. You will have a lot of work to put it back together. If you want help, let me know... really... I will come down to help you. Think about it.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My garden.


I love it!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> The reason I included the amaryllis is that it's blooming almost on the 20th anniversary of my Mom's passing. When she passed, a bird-of-paradise plant, which I've had for 6 yrs prior to that day, bloomed for the very first time on the day she died. I took it as a sign that Mom was in heaven. This time the Amaryllis is blooming, again. Last time it bloomed was last Christmas, 2013, but it was puny, 1/3 of this size. This year it's absolutely gigantic! Mom's telling me something.♥


Thank you for posting your pictures Jokim, so sweet and beautiful. I imagine your DD looked lovely in her shawl during the holiday's and if you posted who the little lady was in the blue bolero then I missed it, but both she and her bolero are lovely and you can tell by her face that she is so happy to get such a pretty personal gift. You are a great giver. The Amaryllis is certainly healthy and happy. At one time I was very interested in Am's and went online and looked at all different colors of them. It was an education. I'm glad you are finding comfort in your bloom. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My garden.


nice CB, It's alovely place to set and relax. I'm sure it's better when in bloom.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I can't read all the post, nor do I have time to post much. I am taking care of a friends farm while they are in FL. I started Wed. and the weather has turned from bad to worse. She texted me today and asked me not to hate them. HaHaHa.
I told them to enjoy their time and to not look at what the temp is in Indiana. There great people. got to go... day break is only 10 an 1/2 hours away...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I can't read all the post, nor do I have time to post much. I am taking care of a friends farm while they are in FL. I started Wed. and the weather has turned from bad to worse. She texted me today and asked me not to hate them. HaHaHa.
> I told them to enjoy their time and to not look at what the temp is in Indiana. There great people. got to go... day break is only 10 an 1/2 hours away...


You are a good friend to them. Glad I know you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I will try again to attach pictures of my handiwork.


Stunning pics, all of them Jokim. That shawl is exquisite , and looks so delicate - like spun sugar. The bolero is gorgeous as is the model wearing it, and that flower is beautiful. What kind is it?
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Love seeing your work Jokim. Did you hand bead that shawl? It's really beautiful. The bolero looks great on your GD, and she seems to know it. Pretty girl. Your amaryllis is doing better than mine. I always try to force mine to bloom at Christmas, but I usually miss it. You've inspired me to keep trying.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just let everything flow. You don't want it to get stopped up.


It's definitely flowing -- sneezing, sniffling and coughing! But today was a little better than yesterday so hopefully I'll be back to normal in a couple of days. DH made a huge pot of soup which should last for a couple more days too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You know what I gave up for Lent? Watching, listening to, reacting to, and, in any way, having anything to do with <0 .
> My blood pressure is much lower and I feel healthier. I might even miss Lent when it's over. ;-)


That was a good idea!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I will try again to attach pictures of my handiwork.


Your pictures are lovely. The shawl is gorgeous! I love sparkly, and that one looks so light and soft. The bolero is also very pretty. The trim looks great. Did you knit the trim on - or sew it on?

Is that your granddaughter? She's so cute!

Your flower is pretty. I've never had an amaryllis. I was going to ask if they keep well over the winter, but I see from the picture that they do!

Thanks for sharing - very very nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> :mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Amen to that.
> It was another reason why we gave up DirecTV May 2012. And I can honestly and truly say that I haven`t missed tv one bit.


My youngest DD doesn't have any network or cable tv. They just have Netflix and Amazon. They don't miss tv. Well, my SIL probably does - big football fan. They felt like they were losing a lot of time watching tv, so they stopped. There do seem to be more hours in the day when the tv is off. I wish I could do it. Lately I've been playing Soundscapes on Comcast - I love that music. It's very relaxing in the background.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol:
> I learned about 3 years ago in the summer when our power went out to just buy enough for 2 weeks. I hate throwing out meat. I just buy meat on sale. It has gotten so high I can't believe it. Even hamburger meat. :|


We have a small freezer and it's usually somewhere between half and completely full. I try to always put the new stuff in the bottom so we use up the older stuff first. Our food prices are very high too; especially imported fruits and veggies now that our dollar has dropped so much. DH does most of the shopping and he gets whatever meat is on special and sometimes they have it marked down another 30% when it's close to the best before date. I either freeze it or cook it immediately so it saves us a few more dollars.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> The waffle I had recently at Waffle House was shaped like a "mouse head" --- ya' think it might have been "Mickey the Mouse?" Although don't think they could advertise it as such what with copyright laws ...but...in my mind it was our beloved "Mickey." And, he was 1 delicious mousey.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> We have our DD's wedding bouquet from nearly 15 years ago. DH hung it inside/from the garage ceiling. Wouldn't it be great if we could someday incorporate it into my GD's wedding bouquet? Hey, it might happen.


Has it held up?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The reason I included the amaryllis is that it's blooming almost on the 20th anniversary of my Mom's passing. When she passed, a bird-of-paradise plant, which I've had for 6 yrs prior to that day, bloomed for the very first time on the day she died. I took it as a sign that Mom was in heaven. This time the Amaryllis is blooming, again. Last time it bloomed was last Christmas, 2013, but it was puny, 1/3 of this size. This year it's absolutely gigantic! Mom's telling me something.♥


It's beautiful - and so is its special meaning.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My garden.


It looks warm and sunny. Did you just take it? You can't tell it's 30 below!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But did you see all of the broken limbs? My trellis is torn down. It looks worst in person.


The shadows of the trees give the picture perspective - it looks inviting. I want to explore and see what's in the background. And after I do, I'll knock on your door and visit and bring you a cake!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But did you see all of the broken limbs? My trellis is torn down. It looks worst in person.


I'm sorry about your trellis. Disappointing and a lot of work to do over. DH just told me the other day that he thought we'd have to replace our hydrangeas. They were about six feet by six feet - gorgeous blue - prettiest plants in our yard. I'm trying not to think about it. Now they are just dead wood. I hope they'll come back. They must have been 30 years old.

These cold winters are hard on our southern gardens. They're not used to such harsh treatment!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I can't read all the post, nor do I have time to post much. I am taking care of a friends farm while they are in FL. I started Wed. and the weather has turned from bad to worse. She texted me today and asked me not to hate them. HaHaHa.
> I told them to enjoy their time and to not look at what the temp is in Indiana. There great people. got to go... day break is only 10 an 1/2 hours away...


Gali, you are a true friend.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's definitely flowing -- sneezing, sniffling and coughing! But today was a little better than yesterday so hopefully I'll be back to normal in a couple of days. DH made a huge pot of soup which should last for a couple more days too.


Oh, poor WCK. This has been a terrible winter for health. I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a small freezer and it's usually somewhere between half and completely full. I try to always put the new stuff in the bottom so we use up the older stuff first. Our food prices are very high too; especially imported fruits and veggies now that our dollar has dropped so much. DH does most of the shopping and he gets whatever meat is on special and sometimes they have it marked down another 30% when it's close to the best before date. I either freeze it or cook it immediately so it saves us a few more dollars.


Mine does the shopping, too - he's much better at it than I am, but not too much variety. He shops specials, too. And he always goes on Wednesdays - senior day!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

DH went to the dr. In a nutshell, his chronic leukemia is out of remission. More tests next week to confirm diagnosis and to make sure they're not missing anything. He's feeling pretty crummy - sleeping a lot. I'm just praying that there's nothing else wrong so he can start treatment asap. We like the doctor - same one who treated him before for the same thing.

That's all for me tonight. I hope you feel better tomorrow, WCK. I hope your weather challenges are over soon, WendyBee.
Jokim - I'd love to hear more about that shawl - was it hard to make?

Sleep well and stay warm.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We rave all the time about our leader hmm I mean our movie star. Let is rip WCK. You may need to let it out. :-o


Pierre Trudeau's arrogance would make me take up Bonnie's z$%!)&!!, ptooey and then more! He was Prime Minister for a good part of the late 60's to the mid 80's and was responsible for bringing in most of our nanny state policies. That was bad enough, but he also pushed provinces to give up their powers and turn them over to the federal govt and often played the provinces off against each other. We're still paying the price for those policies now.

He publicly gave western Canadians the finger when they protested his oil policies. Fortunately Alberta had a very smart and assertive Premier in Peter Lougheed but Trudeau still did terrible damage to the Alberta economy (and the rest of Canada too). The resentment against the liberals is so strong in Alberta, that they have elected almost no members - the social New Democrats stand a better chance of being elected in left leaning ridings than a liberal.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My garden.


Nice to see ground and greenery in your garden, CB. To see what ours look like, take a gander at the third picture I posted above. ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I for one would not stand for that. I would have stepped away from him and told him to never touch me again. I wouldn't care if I made a scene either, he has no right to put his hands on anyone or whisper "sweet nothings" in their ear. He gets away with this "creepy" behavior because no one stands up to him. He is not creepy, he is disgusting.


Good for you Solo! Most other people would have been brought up on harassment charges if they did what he does.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My garden.


I do see the limbs in the background. Do you have any prohibitions against outdoor wood burning? If not, I would make a nice bonfire, from the branches, with marshmallows and hot dogs, lemonade, etc. Make it a party and enjoy yourself with the grandkids. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Not only the extreme cold but also a huge high rise fire on the next block that had many of the downtown streets blocked off, was not enough to call off the 'civic duty'.
> He called me when they broke for lunch. They haven't screened him at that point. I doubt they'll pick him. He's too much of an opinionated conservative, although fair. Oh well, I think he's taking this day in stride. MIL and I are inside and ok. Don't have to venture out for anything.
> How are you feeling Kitty? Did the symptoms turn into a fullblown 'catarrh'?
> I know I shouldn't be making light of this. It's no fun to go through a cold, esp. when you're still working. Hope you're on the mend.♥


Thanks Jokim, I'm on the mend.

I've never been called for jury duty although my FIL was and so was a friend. They both found it interesting, but neither of the cases was horrific - 1 was a theft and the other an assault. I would find it very difficult to be on the jury for a really horrible crime.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> In other words, a total loser! Son of Margaret? Genes.... ;-)


Do you remember Margaret from her NY clubbing days? To be honest, I actually felt a little sorry for her - she was really young and immature and totally infatuated with Pierre until life's realities come home to her. They did end up reconciling in Pierre's later years, although they didn't get remarried to each other.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Stunning pics, all of them Jokim. That shawl is exquisite , and looks so delicate - like spun sugar. The bolero is gorgeous as is the model wearing it, and that flower is beautiful. What kind is it?
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks WendyBee. I've been telling you guys for months that I would try posting these pics. I'm not really sure what I'm doing when I post pics, but somehow, they come out.
The flower is amaryllis. It has four flowers, each one as big as my MIL's head (  :lol: ), and facing in the four cardinal directions. It is absolutely HUGE. I don't know why since I basically abused it since this summer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I will try again to attach pictures of my handiwork.


The shawl is so light and beautiful; love how is shimmers; such a pretty bolero for your very pretty gd. The amaryllis is such a bright feature against your snowy view.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Love seeing your work Jokim. Did you hand bead that shawl? It's really beautiful. The bolero looks great on your GD, and she seems to know it. Pretty girl. Your amaryllis is doing better than mine. I always try to force mine to bloom at Christmas, but I usually miss it. You've inspired me to keep trying.


The shawl is made from a sparkly novelty yarn, knitted on #10 needles, garter st.
I didn't force the amaryllis to bloom, it just came about on its own. Matter of fact, I virtually abused it, dumped in the basement in Sept. without any water or sun, with all the foliage cut off. Go figure.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Your pictures are lovely. The shawl is gorgeous! I love sparkly, and that one looks so light and soft. The bolero is also very pretty. The trim looks great. Did you knit the trim on - or sew it on?
> 
> Is that your granddaughter? She's so cute!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bonnie. The trim on the bolero is crocheted on. Directions called for pompom yarn to be knitted on, but, the shade of pompom yarn was not quite the right match, so I went with this shaggy looking, perfect color and effect, yarn. Sometimes crocheting something like this is better than knitting.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> DH went to the dr. In a nutshell, his chronic leukemia is out of remission. More tests next week to confirm diagnosis and to make sure they're not missing anything. He's feeling pretty crummy - sleeping a lot. I'm just praying that there's nothing else wrong so he can start treatment asap. We like the doctor - same one who treated him before for the same thing.
> 
> That's all for me tonight. I hope you feel better tomorrow, WCK. I hope your weather challenges are over soon, WendyBee.
> Jokim - I'd love to hear more about that shawl - was it hard to make?
> ...


Sad to hear about your DH's health issue. Hope and pray that it can be resolved quickly so that he can get back to being a great husband, father, grandfather, etc...
The shawl, made from novelty yarn on #10 needles, garter stitch, was not hard to make. But, you have to watch the stitches, since it is so delicate. I had a tendency to drop stitches and had to go back and fudge. (That's why no close up view :wink:  :XD: )


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Jokim, I'm on the mend.
> 
> I've never been called for jury duty although my FIL was and so was a friend. They both found it interesting, but neither of the cases was horrific - 1 was a theft and the other an assault. I would find it very difficult to be on the jury for a really horrible crime.


Neither have I been called for jury duty. DH has to go back Mon. for more screening.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> The reason I included the amaryllis is that it's blooming almost on the 20th anniversary of my Mom's passing. When she passed, a bird-of-paradise plant, which I've had for 6 yrs prior to that day, bloomed for the very first time on the day she died. I took it as a sign that Mom was in heaven. This time the Amaryllis is blooming, again. Last time it bloomed was last Christmas, 2013, but it was puny, 1/3 of this size. This year it's absolutely gigantic! Mom's telling me something.♥


beautiful Jokim.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My garden.


Are those the branches down from the ice storm?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you remember Margaret from her NY clubbing days? To be honest, I actually felt a little sorry for her - she was really young and immature and totally infatuated with Pierre until life's realities come home to her. They did end up reconciling in Pierre's later years, although they didn't get remarried to each other.


I remember Margaret and Pierre very well. Isn't it funny how people become so blindly infatuated with someone, who causes so much damage, because they don't look behind his purposely-misleading façade?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> nice CB, It's alovely place to set and relax. I'm sure it's better when in bloom.


It is torn up. Girls put your glasses on. Trees are down everywhere. It is a mess!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I can't read all the post, nor do I have time to post much. I am taking care of a friends farm while they are in FL. I started Wed. and the weather has turned from bad to worse. She texted me today and asked me not to hate them. HaHaHa.
> I told them to enjoy their time and to not look at what the temp is in Indiana. There great people. got to go... day break is only 10 an 1/2 hours away...


You be careful and don't over do it. Carry your phone with you and wear plenty of clothes , boots , gloves, hat, what else? :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's definitely flowing -- sneezing, sniffling and coughing! But today was a little better than yesterday so hopefully I'll be back to normal in a couple of days. DH made a huge pot of soup which should last for a couple more days too.


Keep it flowing. I don't want you to get dizzy like I was.
That was sweet of DH. Soup is good for you. Do you have to work tomorrow or can Annie sit in for you?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> DH went to the dr. In a nutshell, his chronic leukemia is out of remission. More tests next week to confirm diagnosis and to make sure they're not missing anything. He's feeling pretty crummy - sleeping a lot. I'm just praying that there's nothing else wrong so he can start treatment asap. We like the doctor - same one who treated him before for the same thing.
> 
> That's all for me tonight. I hope you feel better tomorrow, WCK. I hope your weather challenges are over soon, WendyBee.
> Jokim - I'd love to hear more about that shawl - was it hard to make?
> ...


I'm so sorry that you DH's out of remission again Bonnie. It must be such an anxious time for everyone in your family. Prayers that treatment can start right away and will be successful again. God Bless


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are those the branches down from the ice storm?


Yes. The worst is in my flowers. I am so thankful my fence and concrete furniture is okay. I haven't really gotten close enough I am afraid something will fall on my head. That is also were the men were shooting down the limbs but not in the picture. I know there are worse things in the world. So I will just get out there and clean it up when it gets a little warmer and dryer. No reason to turn in anything on insurance so I am happy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is torn up. Girls put your glasses on. Trees are down everywhere. It is a mess!


You'll get it fixed up again but always hate to see those downed branches. Good thing they didn't hit your house.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, Bonnie. The trim on the bolero is crocheted on. Directions called for pompom yarn to be knitted on, but, the shade of pompom yarn was not quite the right match, so I went with this shaggy looking, perfect color and effect, yarn. Sometimes crocheting something like this is better than knitting.


It looks great!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so sorry that you DH's out of remission again Bonnie. It must be such an anxious time for everyone in your family. Prayers that treatment can start right away and will be successful again. God Bless


Thanks, WCK.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Keep it flowing. I don't want you to get dizzy like I was.
> That was sweet of DH. Soup is good for you. Do you have to work tomorrow or can Annie sit in for you?


No dizziness at all :thumbup: I do most of the cooking but DH often makes a good soup and once in awhile he makes good bacon and eggs.

Annie is working tomorrow - we had traded Tue for Sat so she could go on her "girlfriends mini-vacation". The same group have gone on this trip for years.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have Sat and Sunday off. So will have some time to spend on computer, still have about 100 emails to check. I am working on hat #4 from Yarnie's yarn. will post a picture of this one.
> My husband is still under the weather, Doctors do not know what it is, so now they are calling it a stomach virus.


I know how it is. I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night - for real this time. 

Jokim thanks for shawl details. It is gorgeous - something my older DD would love.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have Sat and Sunday off. So will have some time to spend on computer, still have about 100 emails to check. I am working on hat #4 from Yarnie's yarn. will post a picture of this one.
> My husband is still under the weather, Doctors do not know what it is, so now they are calling it a stomach virus.


I'm so sorry that your DH is still sick Joey. Prayers that he regains his health soon and that you stay well too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have Sat and Sunday off. So will have some time to spend on computer, still have about 100 emails to check. I am working on hat #4 from Yarnie's yarn. will post a picture of this one.
> My husband is still under the weather, Doctors do not know what it is, so now they are calling it a stomach virus.


Does his hips hurt too. My son and his family had that. That is why my oldest GS spent 4 days with us. Maybe it is the stomach virus and will be ok after. It sounds dreadful. Has anyone else in the family gotten it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No dizziness at all :thumbup: I do most of the cooking but DH often makes a good soup and once in awhile he makes good bacon and eggs.
> 
> Annie is working tomorrow - we had traded Tue for Sat so she could go on her "girlfriends mini-vacation". The same group have gone on this trip for years.


That is great news that you are not dizzy. You can relax, stay home and recover tomorrow. 
Tell DH love his cooking and could he make you some eggs and bacon. Or put the bacon on top of the left over soup with some grated cheese. Oh now I want soup.
I hope Annie enjoys her mini-vacation. I am ready for one myself. I heard on the weather that Janie is going to get cold in Florida. I hope she brought some long pants with her. Freezing.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bon ....my love, hugs and prayers are with you and your hubby. &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is great news that you are not dizzy. You can relax, stay home and recover tomorrow.
> Tell DH love his cooking and could he make you some eggs and bacon. Or put the bacon on top of the left over soup with some grated cheese. Oh now I want soup.
> I hope Annie enjoys her mini-vacation. I am ready for one myself. I heard on the weather that Janie is going to get cold in Florida. I hope she brought some long pants with her. Freezing.


Our news tonight said Vancouver and the Island are as warm as or warmer than Florida over the past few weeks. It has been much warmer than usual for us in Feb. Lots of blossoms on the trees and daffodils and tulips are budding out too. If we get a frost now it will kill them. You'll have to come up here to be warm!

My parents had a heavy rain storm in Edmonton yesterday (unheard of in Feb) that caused black ice and lots of accidents.

Annie had a really good time; she needed the break. They rented a cabin on one of the smaller islands.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> DH went to the dr. In a nutshell, his chronic leukemia is out of remission. More tests next week to confirm diagnosis and to make sure they're not missing anything. He's feeling pretty crummy - sleeping a lot. I'm just praying that there's nothing else wrong so he can start treatment asap. We like the doctor - same one who treated him before for the same thing.
> 
> That's all for me tonight. I hope you feel better tomorrow, WCK. I hope your weather challenges are over soon, WendyBee.
> Jokim - I'd love to hear more about that shawl - was it hard to make?
> ...


 My post got lost. Here is it again.
missed this post Bon. I am sorry . Remember our God is bigger than cancer. We are here for you and we want you to lean on us when you want to. Love you Bonn. I am still believing in your DH's recovery in Jesus Name. XX♥


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My post got lost. Here is it again.
> missed this post Bon. I am sorry . Remember our God is bigger than cancer. We are here for you and we want you to lean on us when you want to. Love you Bonn. I am still believing in your DH's recovery in Jesus Name. XX♥


Couldn't have said it better

Hugs Bon


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Has it held up?


It's hanging upside down - stem up & flowers down, bottom side - it's dried up - but holding together - perhaps it could be incorporated somewhat into our GD's bouquet - but that's, hopefully, many years in the future.

We have friends the woman of which is from Australia. She met her Yank Marine when he was stationed in Perth, Australia. They came to the U.S. & were married here. She said Aussie brides frequently have a wedding bouquet comprised of dried flowers - brown ones. So, she had her Mom order her bouquet in OZ & had it flown here to the U.S. for the wedding. Her family flew here also - they were married in Michigan. I'd never heard of that OZ bouquet tradition before, perhaps it was "regional" in Perth?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> bon ....my love, hugs and prayers are with you and your hubby. ♥♥♥


Thanks, WendyBee.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Mine does the shopping, too - he's much better at it than I am, but not too much variety. He shops specials, too. And he always goes on Wednesdays - senior day!


I do all our shopping - always have - DH has probably been in the grocery store 5 or 6 times in the last 46 years....I kid you not! I also always go Wednesday - senior day - Kroger's.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> DH went to the dr. In a nutshell, his chronic leukemia is out of remission. More tests next week to confirm diagnosis and to make sure they're not missing anything. He's feeling pretty crummy - sleeping a lot. I'm just praying that there's nothing else wrong so he can start treatment asap. We like the doctor - same one who treated him before for the same thing.
> 
> That's all for me tonight. I hope you feel better tomorrow, WCK. I hope your weather challenges are over soon, WendyBee.
> Jokim - I'd love to hear more about that shawl - was it hard to make?
> ...


Bon, can't seem to "say" much at the present time which is unlike me - especially regarding your DH. Please know I'm thinking about you both. Enough said - know you understand.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My post got lost. Here is it again.
> missed this post Bon. I am sorry . Remember our God is bigger than cancer. We are here for you and we want you to lean on us when you want to. Love you Bonn. I am still believing in your DH's recovery in Jesus Name. XX♥


Thanks, CB. I appreciate all of you on here - all the good wishes and the prayers. Our faith will get us through. It will be nice if he's finished with the treatment just in time for pretty weather. Last time it was a week of chemo in the hospital. I think it's the same now, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Couldn't have said it better
> 
> Hugs Bon


Thanks, LTL.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> It's hanging upside down - stem up & flowers down, bottom side - it's dried up - but holding together - perhaps it could be incorporated somewhat into our GD's bouquet - but that's, hopefully, many years in the future.
> 
> We have friends the woman of which is from Australia. She met her Yank Marine when he was stationed in Perth, Australia. They came to the U.S. & were married here. She said Aussie brides frequently have a wedding bouquet comprised of dried flowers - brown ones. So, she had her Mom order her bouquet in OZ & had it flown here to the U.S. for the wedding. Her family flew here also - they were married in Michigan. I'd never heard of that OZ bouquet tradition before, perhaps it was "regional" in Perth?


Interesting. We hung one upside down, also saved a ring of flowers (for her hair). I'll have to check on them and see what's left. They did shed some petals.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I do all our shopping - always have - DH has probably been in the grocery store 5 or 6 times in the last 46 years....I kid you not! I also always go Wednesday - senior day - Kroger's.


I was thinking it's too bad we don't shop at the same Kroger! There's an old friend from soccer days who lives in my neighborhood. I hardly ever see her, but DH sees her at the grocery store. The last two times I've been to the grocery store, I've seen her, too. She's always surprised to see me because he's the one who shops. It's like the neighborhood watering hole!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Bon, can't seem to "say" much at the present time which is unlike me - especially regarding your DH. Please know I'm thinking about you both. Enough said - know you understand.


I do understand. We'll be fine - we're just waiting to get started next Wednesday. The chemo went very well last time. There's another man with the same illness who comes every four years for chemo, then he's good to go for another four. It's a chronic illness - you can live with it, but you have to take care of it. I'm praying that's all there is.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is torn up. Girls put your glasses on. Trees are down everywhere. It is a mess!


Did you get an ice storm, CB? Lose power? Everything shut down and driving restrictions in force? Oh my, I hope you don't have to experience what we did in Oct. of 2006. The worst disaster in local history.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I do understand. We'll be fine - we're just waiting to get started next Wednesday. The chemo went very well last time. There's another man with the same illness who comes every four years for chemo, then he's good to go for another four. It's a chronic illness - you can live with it, but you have to take care of it. I'm praying that's all there is.


I'm praying the same thing Bon. That's its nothing more than what you've been through before...and knowing that, you know that you can do it again!

May God bless you and your DH today and everyday.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have Sat and Sunday off. So will have some time to spend on computer, still have about 100 emails to check. I am working on hat #4 from Yarnie's yarn. will post a picture of this one.
> My husband is still under the weather, Doctors do not know what it is, so now they are calling it a stomach virus.


Hope your husband starts feeling better soon, Joeysomma.
Prayers and hugs going out to you.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is great news that you are not dizzy. You can relax, stay home and recover tomorrow.
> Tell DH love his cooking and could he make you some eggs and bacon. Or put the bacon on top of the left over soup with some grated cheese. Oh now I want soup.
> I hope Annie enjoys her mini-vacation. I am ready for one myself. I heard on the weather that Janie is going to get cold in Florida. I hope she brought some long pants with her. Freezing.


Mini vacations are great! You should treat yourself to one, Kitty, when you feel better.  :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our news tonight said Vancouver and the Island are as warm as or warmer than Florida over the past few weeks. It has been much warmer than usual for us in Feb. Lots of blossoms on the trees and daffodils and tulips are budding out too. If we get a frost now it will kill them. You'll have to come up here to be warm!
> 
> My parents had a heavy rain storm in Edmonton yesterday (unheard of in Feb) that caused black ice and lots of accidents.
> 
> Annie had a really good time; she needed the break. They rented a cabin on one of the smaller islands.


We're getting the same news about Anchorage, Alaska being warmer than NY state! Go figure! 
Local weathermen are saying that the high temps in the month of Feb will not go above freezing (32 deg.F). We've already broken several daily lows of below 0 in the teens.
Can't wait to see my heating bill. :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My post got lost. Here is it again.
> missed this post Bon. I am sorry . Remember our God is bigger than cancer. We are here for you and we want you to lean on us when you want to. Love you Bonn. I am still believing in your DH's recovery in Jesus Name. XX♥


Bonnie XXX 
Amen♥


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning ladies -- I've been busy as it has been "cold" here was 37 yesterday AM. Been tired so slept a lot but up today as laundry is calling as we are out of clean clothes!

Hope everyone is OK as been praying for all of you & DH's who might be sick. Chat later.

Oh, DH took me to the "hammer cafe" where I ate the Stone Crabs -- delicious but expensive so I'll be eating "beans" for a week! Yes, they brought a hammer!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Interesting. We hung one upside down, also saved a ring of flowers (for her hair). I'll have to check on them and see what's left. They did shed some petals.


I still have my wedding bouquet. It's all dried and discolored. I just stashed it somewhere and forgot about it for a few years. Then found it years later, and am hanging on to it. Why not, lasted this long, why not longer. Could be a conversation piece someday.  :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I do understand. We'll be fine - we're just waiting to get started next Wednesday. The chemo went very well last time. There's another man with the same illness who comes every four years for chemo, then he's good to go for another four. It's a chronic illness - you can live with it, but you have to take care of it. I'm praying that's all there is.


I am praying for you and your DH, and family. 
Bonnie, when I'm faced with, what appears to be, an insurmountable challenge, I pray to God that 'He give me a heart for it'. I let Him guide me. It has brought such peace and calmness to my soul when I allow God to show me the way.♥


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies -- I've been busy as it has been "cold" here was 37 yesterday AM. Been tired so slept a lot but up today as laundry is calling as we are out of clean clothes!
> 
> Hope everyone is OK as been praying for all of you & DH's who might be sick. Chat later.
> 
> Oh, DH took me to the "hammer cafe" where I ate the Stone Crabs -- delicious but expensive so I'll be eating "beans" for a week! Yes, they brought a hammer!


good morning jane, to bad about the 37 degree weather, I hope it doesn't last to long. Good for you, you got to go to Hammer Cafe. Hey, why not a hammer. The cavemen and women and your ancestors the American Indians made their own utensils from stone and wood. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies -- I've been busy as it has been "cold" here was 37 yesterday AM. Been tired so slept a lot but up today as laundry is calling as we are out of clean clothes!
> 
> Hope everyone is OK as been praying for all of you & DH's who might be sick. Chat later.
> 
> Oh, DH took me to the "hammer cafe" where I ate the Stone Crabs -- delicious but expensive so I'll be eating "beans" for a week! Yes, they brought a hammer!


Cold weather calls for warm, comfort food: soup! Make soup, Janie. It'll keep you full and warm.  :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I was thinking it's too bad we don't shop at the same Kroger! There's an old friend from soccer days who lives in my neighborhood. I hardly ever see her, but DH sees her at the grocery store. The last two times I've been to the grocery store, I've seen her, too. She's always surprised to see me because he's the one who shops. It's like the neighborhood watering hole!


Yeah, know what you mean....always running into someone I know at Kroger's, especially Wednesday - senior day. Even see daughter of an old friend...& best part is she recognized me.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> good morning jane, to bad about the 37 degree weather, I hope it doesn't last to long. Good for you, you got to go to Hammer Cafe. Hey, why not a hammer. The cavemen and women and your ancestors the American Indians made their own utensils from stone and wood. :thumbup:


Yes, I felt quite at home using the hammer & really enjoyed the stone crabs. They came with 2 sides do I had a side salad & applesauce. Yum!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Cold weather calls for warm, comfort food: soup! Make soup, Janie. It'll keep you full and warm.  :thumbup:[/quote
> 
> I love soup & do have beef veggie soup with soybeans in the refrigerator. We had potato soup last night with Hoe cakes!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'm praying the same thing Bon. That's its nothing more than what you've been through before...and knowing that, you know that you can do it again!
> 
> May God bless you and your DH today and everyday.


Thanks, Gerslay. Yes, knowing what to expect does help. The first time everything was strange and seemed risky.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Bonnie XXX
> Amen♥


Yes, Amen. Thank you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I am praying for you and your DH, and family.
> Bonnie, when I'm faced with, what appears to be, an insurmountable challenge, I pray to God that 'He give me a heart for it'. I let Him guide me. It has brought such peace and calmness to my soul when I allow God to show me the way.♥


Yes. That's all we can do and all we need to do right now. Good doctors and prayer. And then let God guide us - very good, Jokim. Thanks.

DH did very well last time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, know what you mean....always running into someone I know at Kroger's, especially Wednesday - senior day. Even see daughter of an old friend...& best part is she recognized me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My youngest DD doesn't have any network or cable tv. They just have Netflix and Amazon. They don't miss tv. Well, my SIL probably does - big football fan. They felt like they were losing a lot of time watching tv, so they stopped. There do seem to be more hours in the day when the tv is off. I wish I could do it. Lately I've been playing Soundscapes on Comcast - I love that music. It's very relaxing in the background.


We have a Roku USB stick that lets us watch Netflix and Hulu+ on our tv. Hulu+ was a gift from my son for Christmas. Hubby likes watching some ABC shows on there too.
Who needs cable tv? Not us that`s for sure


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> I do all our shopping - always have - DH has probably been in the grocery store 5 or 6 times in the last 46 years....I kid you not! I also always go Wednesday - senior day - Kroger's.


I love to grocery shop! DH goes in the summer and picks out his watermelon and cantelope because I don't have very good luck in that dept. other than that I do it. I love to cook, hand wash dishes, iron, clean windows and do laundry. These are peaceful chores for me. :shock:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes. That's all we can do and all we need to do right now. Good doctors and prayer. And then let God guide us - very good, Jokim. Thanks.
> 
> DH did very well last time.


I'm thinking of you Bon....Hugs!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> The waffle I had recently at Waffle House was shaped like a "mouse head" --- ya' think it might have been "Mickey the Mouse?" Although don't think they could advertise it as such what with copyright laws ...but...in my mind it was our beloved "Mickey." And, he was 1 delicious mousey.


It probably was Mickey. They do sell the shapes/cookie cutters for making things like pancakes or French Toast. They might just be able to do this without any kind of copyright infringement as long as they aren't selling the shapes/cookie cutters themselves.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I love to grocery shop! DH goes in the summer and picks out his watermelon and cantelope because I don't have very good luck in that dept. other than that I do it. I love to cook, hand wash dishes, iron, clean windows and do laundry. These are peaceful chores for me. :shock:


Work is therapeutic for me also. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We have a Roku USB stick that lets us watch Netflix and Hulu+ on our tv. Hulu+ was a gift from my son for Christmas. Hubby likes watching some ABC shows on there too.
> Who needs cable tv? Not us that`s for sure


There aren't many network shows that I find worth watching, and spending my precious time on, not to mention compromising my ethical values! DH likes to watch the Middle. That's the only one he watches. I like to old, old shows. Burns and Allen Show being my favorite, closely followed by Rockford Files. Some British comedies are good (Summer Wine) and some of their mysteries.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> DH went to the dr. In a nutshell, his chronic leukemia is out of remission. More tests next week to confirm diagnosis and to make sure they're not missing anything. He's feeling pretty crummy - sleeping a lot. I'm just praying that there's nothing else wrong so he can start treatment asap. We like the doctor - same one who treated him before for the same thing.
> 
> That's all for me tonight. I hope you feel better tomorrow, WCK. I hope your weather challenges are over soon, WendyBee.
> Jokim - I'd love to hear more about that shawl - was it hard to make?
> ...


Sorry to hear this Bonnie. Sending strength to Mr. Bonnie so he can start treatments ASAP.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, Bonnie. The trim on the bolero is crocheted on. Directions called for pompom yarn to be knitted on, but, the shade of pompom yarn was not quite the right match, so I went with this shaggy looking, perfect color and effect, yarn. Sometimes crocheting something like this is better than knitting.


Whatever you did, your GD loves it. I'm surprised she hasn't asked you to knit more. The color looks great on her.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Whatever you did, your GD loves it. I'm surprised she hasn't asked you to knit more. The color looks great on her.


She had asked me, Solo. That was the second bolero I knitted for her. The first was green with green/purple pom poms. She had outgrown that one and, at our Christmas dinner, asked for a larger one, in blue, this time. I have a list of requests for socks and shawls, hats and mittens. I don't mind telling you, I am thrilled!
Just found out that my son wears the socks I knitted him, years ago, to bed. I think I'll knit he another pair. I already have some nice wool/nylon sock yarn in my stash. :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> About 3 years ago I attended a conference in the Twin Cities, where William Koenig was a speaker. At that time he was a Washington Reporter covering the White House. His observation was that the severe weather in the US followed a decision by the White House to go against Israel. We have the severe weather covering a good portion of the US and it is lingering. The White House wants Netanyahu defeated and he will not meet with him when he comes to Congress in March. Makes one wonder!
> 
> His website: http://www.watch.org


Many are beginning to wonder, Joeys.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> We're getting the same news about Anchorage, Alaska being warmer than NY state! Go figure!
> Local weathermen are saying that the high temps in the month of Feb will not go above freezing (32 deg.F). We've already broken several daily lows of below 0 in the teens.
> Can't wait to see my heating bill. :shock:


Not only that, I heard that Moscow (Russia) will be warmer than Northern Florida when this latest cold front comes down. Some crazy weather going on around the world. Australia had 2 cyclones back to back - how unusual is that?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Not only that, I heard that Moscow (Russia) will be warmer than Northern Florida when this latest cold front comes down. Some crazy weather going on around the world. Australia had 2 cyclones back to back - how unusual is that?


I'm praying for Global Warming! :shock: ;-) :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good afternoon ladies.
Weather update...we finally got the toilet thawed out....hooray. The weather is still bad though. We had more snow today - it was really heavy stuff too. But now the snow has turned to rain, so it will hopefully wash some of the snow away in the driveway so my son can move his car, and hubby can get the spare tire on the truck put on so he can drive to the tire place to get the truck tire put back on.
Thankfully my son took a personal day from work today so he doesn`t have to drive in this horrendous weather.
Baby steps, but we`re getting there. The pipes are still frozen, but I really don`t care right now. I`ve bought in 6 buckets of snow this morning, so can melt it on the stove so I can wash dishes after dinner. And I have enough snow already melted which I can use to wash my hair tonight.
One day closer to spring. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have Sat and Sunday off. So will have some time to spend on computer, still have about 100 emails to check. I am working on hat #4 from Yarnie's yarn. will post a picture of this one.
> My husband is still under the weather, Doctors do not know what it is, so now they are calling it a stomach virus.


How is DH feeling today?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our news tonight said Vancouver and the Island are as warm as or warmer than Florida over the past few weeks. It has been much warmer than usual for us in Feb. Lots of blossoms on the trees and daffodils and tulips are budding out too. If we get a frost now it will kill them. You'll have to come up here to be warm!
> 
> My parents had a heavy rain storm in Edmonton yesterday (unheard of in Feb) that caused black ice and lots of accidents.
> 
> Annie had a really good time; she needed the break. They rented a cabin on one of the smaller islands.


We have daffodils blooming too. They don't mind the snow.
I would love to come up there to see you. We could have so much fun.
Renting a cabin on the islands sounds wonderful. 
Your parents really have bad weather. Has it snowed much this winter there?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Bonnie, I am so sorry to hear about your DH's relapse. I know you were worried that might be the problem. I will say prayers for him and you. I hope his chemo goes as it has in the past. Sometimes worrying about what is happening is harder than gearing up to meet the challenge of dealing with it. God is great, and he will be there for you. Your D&P friends will be here too. Bless you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> It's hanging upside down - stem up & flowers down, bottom side - it's dried up - but holding together - perhaps it could be incorporated somewhat into our GD's bouquet - but that's, hopefully, many years in the future.
> 
> We have friends the woman of which is from Australia. She met her Yank Marine when he was stationed in Perth, Australia. They came to the U.S. & were married here. She said Aussie brides frequently have a wedding bouquet comprised of dried flowers - brown ones. So, she had her Mom order her bouquet in OZ & had it flown here to the U.S. for the wedding. Her family flew here also - they were married in Michigan. I'd never heard of that OZ bouquet tradition before, perhaps it was "regional" in Perth?


You could use hairspray or spray acrylic to hold the flowers together.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Did you get an ice storm, CB? Lose power? Everything shut down and driving restrictions in force? Oh my, I hope you don't have to experience what we did in Oct. of 2006. The worst disaster in local history.


Yes we did. It is raining right now. Temps are around 60 but we are suppose to get more ice next week. We had the worst every winter in 2000 and 2001. It was nothing compared to that. You had ice in Oct.?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies -- I've been busy as it has been "cold" here was 37 yesterday AM. Been tired so slept a lot but up today as laundry is calling as we are out of clean clothes!
> 
> Hope everyone is OK as been praying for all of you & DH's who might be sick. Chat later.
> 
> Oh, DH took me to the "hammer cafe" where I ate the Stone Crabs -- delicious but expensive so I'll be eating "beans" for a week! Yes, they brought a hammer!


Was it all you can eat? Beans are good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, know what you mean....always running into someone I know at Kroger's, especially Wednesday - senior day. Even see daughter of an old friend...& best part is she recognized me.


For years my mother always went shopping on Wednesday. It was double stamp day. Green stamps. Anyone remember those? It took me forever to get enough for one of those barrel on legs thingies. I still have it but took the legs off and used it for magazines or yarn. I sanded it and re-stained it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I trying to learn how to copy pictures. Sorry no pictures but great message.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I finished crocheting the flower for the sunhat and posted it in pictures. It turned out ok, but I think projects that have more than 1 layer of ruching like shawls, scarves or the yoke in Joey's sweater shows off the effect better than the hat does.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-320943-1.html


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we did. It is raining right now. Temps are around 60 but we are suppose to get more ice next week. We had the worst every winter in 2000 and 2001. It was nothing compared to that. You had ice in Oct.?


We received an unexpected and unforecast snow storm on Oct. 4 or 6th, in 2006. Leaves were still on the trees and the snow weight brought huge branches down. Ripped trunks down to the heartwood. We lost over 20,000 trees.
20" of snow did this and was gone in 48 hrs but the damage lasted for years,even. Power was out for weeks, crews came in from all over the east and Canada to restore power. Awful.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You could use hairspray or spray acrylic to hold the flowers together.


Hey.......good idea!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I finished crocheting the flower for the sunhat and posted it in pictures. It turned out ok, but I think projects that have more than 1 layer of ruching like shawls, scarves or the yoke in Joey's sweater shows off the effect better than the hat does.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-320943-1.html


That`s so beautiful westy. The gorgeous flower is a perfect addition to the hat, and sets it off beautifully.

I`m going to start knitting some more hats with knitting in the round technique. I really enjoyed making them last month.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s so beautiful westy. The gorgeous flower is a perfect addition to the hat, and sets it off beautifully.
> 
> I`m going to start knitting some more hats with knitting in the round technique. I really enjoyed making them last month.


Yes, it is a beautiful color fit with the flower addition, Kitty. :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Doing better , I am very tired. Back to work Monday.


You need your rest, or you will need someone to care for you.

We are 30 degrees with rain. Yuck. Might be warm enough for some melting tomorrow.

Stayed home all day, too gross out. Did some spinning, and finished a bobbin. Knitted some. Did some paperwork for my volunteer duties. Tried to tire the puppy out (unsuccessfully). And then had fun reading some of the AOLW's knee jerk and unenlightened comments. Maybe they will be more eliminating when the sun comes up tomorrow.................wishful thinking.

Annie's Craft Store has $3 flat shipping today through the 23rd. Might find something, never know


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

DH is at GS's basketball game. I just didn't want to go. It is at his school, but the other team and parents are "rough characters." The average educational level of PARENTS is 9th grade. It's a poor area of east Indy. I just didn't want to experience it tonight. I have had an unproductive day. Taking a break from the blanket for my GS, Austen, I decided to make a cowl. I cast on and knitted 1/2 of it. It has strand work. I decided the strands needed to be looser or it wouldn't have stretch. Ripped it out to the non-stranded rows. Decided it was not going to be big enough. Ripped it totally out. Cast on more stitches. Knit awhile, but need to make more progress.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies.
> Weather update...we finally got the toilet thawed out....hooray. The weather is still bad though. We had more snow today - it was really heavy stuff too. But now the snow has turned to rain, so it will hopefully wash some of the snow away in the driveway so my son can move his car, and hubby can get the spare tire on the truck put on so he can drive to the tire place to get the truck tire put back on.
> Thankfully my son took a personal day from work today so he doesn`t have to drive in this horrendous weather.
> Baby steps, but we`re getting there. The pipes are still frozen, but I really don`t care right now. I`ve bought in 6 buckets of snow this morning, so can melt it on the stove so I can wash dishes after dinner. And I have enough snow already melted which I can use to wash my hair tonight.
> ...


Bless your heart about your frozen pipes! Guess we all must visit & knit wool yarn around your pipes to keep them from freezing.

My DH insulated our laundry room so I'll bring him along as he "loves" to work with insulation.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I finished crocheting the flower for the sunhat and posted it in pictures. It turned out ok, but I think projects that have more than 1 layer of ruching like shawls, scarves or the yoke in Joey's sweater shows off the effect better than the hat does.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-320943-1.html


The hat is beautiful! Love the color too!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Was it all you can eat? Beans are good.


No, it was an order this time. The first time I ate them it was a buffet so they were all you could "hammer" or until you got tired!

I do love beans & get hungry for them. We grew enough Horticulture Beans (Cranberry beans in the grocery stores) to eat all winter on the farm. They are better than Pinto Beans I think -- not so much gas! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I love to grocery shop! DH goes in the summer and picks out his watermelon and cantelope because I don't have very good luck in that dept. other than that I do it. I love to cook, hand wash dishes, iron, clean windows and do laundry. These are peaceful chores for me. :shock:


All the chores you mention - I love as well. However, the grocery store is not something I enjoy at all.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Just rec'd this from a friend! Too cute!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> We're getting the same news about Anchorage, Alaska being warmer than NY state! Go figure!
> Local weathermen are saying that the high temps in the month of Feb will not go above freezing (32 deg.F). We've already broken several daily lows of below 0 in the teens.
> Can't wait to see my heating bill. :shock:


I imagine it will be quite a shock with all the cold weather you've had.

I printed off the hydro bill today - we don't have natural gas; the furnace and water heater are also electric. Our usage was down about 35% from the same time last year and the 2 month billing period before that was down about 25% from the previous year. Partly due to DH's wind turbines generating some of our power and partly because it hasn't been as cold as last year.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies -- I've been busy as it has been "cold" here was 37 yesterday AM. Been tired so slept a lot but up today as laundry is calling as we are out of clean clothes!
> 
> Hope everyone is OK as been praying for all of you & DH's who might be sick. Chat later.
> 
> Oh, DH took me to the "hammer cafe" where I ate the Stone Crabs -- delicious but expensive so I'll be eating "beans" for a week! Yes, they brought a hammer!


Sounds like a nice dinner out Jane. We had stonecrab the one time we went to Florida and loved them too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> She had asked me, Solo. That was the second bolero I knitted for her. The first was green with green/purple pom poms. She had outgrown that one and, at our Christmas dinner, asked for a larger one, in blue, this time. I have a list of requests for socks and shawls, hats and mittens. I don't mind telling you, I am thrilled!
> Just found out that my son wears the socks I knitted him, years ago, to bed. I think I'll knit he another pair. I already have some nice wool/nylon sock yarn in my stash. :lol:


Looks like you've got quite a lot of knitting ahead of you this year. It's a wonderful feeling to know your work is appreciated.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies.
> Weather update...we finally got the toilet thawed out....hooray. The weather is still bad though. We had more snow today - it was really heavy stuff too. But now the snow has turned to rain, so it will hopefully wash some of the snow away in the driveway so my son can move his car, and hubby can get the spare tire on the truck put on so he can drive to the tire place to get the truck tire put back on.
> Thankfully my son took a personal day from work today so he doesn`t have to drive in this horrendous weather.
> Baby steps, but we`re getting there. The pipes are still frozen, but I really don`t care right now. I`ve bought in 6 buckets of snow this morning, so can melt it on the stove so I can wash dishes after dinner. And I have enough snow already melted which I can use to wash my hair tonight.
> ...


Here's hoping that the warmer weather continues and you get your household back to normal Wendy. You're sure giving us an idea of what life was like in past and you've shown amazing strength and fortitude!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> DH went to the dr. In a nutshell, his chronic leukemia is out of remission. More tests next week to confirm diagnosis and to make sure they're not missing anything. He's feeling pretty crummy - sleeping a lot. I'm just praying that there's nothing else wrong so he can start treatment asap. We like the doctor - same one who treated him before for the same thing.
> 
> That's all for me tonight. I hope you feel better tomorrow, WCK. I hope your weather challenges are over soon, WendyBee.
> Jokim - I'd love to hear more about that shawl - was it hard to make?
> ...


Dear Bon am so sorry, will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I seem to spend more time in the grocery store than I would need to. I almost always see someone I haven't seen for some time. Sometimes two or three. Then my oldest grandson works there also. Always take time for a hug.


That's a real treat to see your grandson at work! It's nice that you live in the same area. We have two grandkids near us, and I still love it when we're at church at the same time and see each other there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

another double post! Trigger finger is itchy tonight. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have daffodils blooming too. They don't mind the snow.
> I would love to come up there to see you. We could have so much fun.
> Renting a cabin on the islands sounds wonderful.
> Your parents really have bad weather. Has it snowed much this winter there?


We'd have a great time for sure. Think about it?

Edmonton hasn't had as much total snow as last year but still had some bad blizzards. What's different this year is the short spells of warmer weather with freezing rain at this time of year -- they don't get the warm chinook winds that far north.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We have a Roku USB stick that lets us watch Netflix and Hulu+ on our tv. Hulu+ was a gift from my son for Christmas. Hubby likes watching some ABC shows on there too.
> Who needs cable tv? Not us that`s for sure


So many of the so-called conveniences take up more time than they save!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I love to grocery shop! DH goes in the summer and picks out his watermelon and cantelope because I don't have very good luck in that dept. other than that I do it. I love to cook, hand wash dishes, iron, clean windows and do laundry. These are peaceful chores for me. :shock:


I enjoy the grocery now - probably because I go so seldom. Like you, I love to handwash dishes - and laundry can be pleasant, too. 
I know it sounds crazy, but if we have company and lots of dishes and I'm tired and let them wait till morning, I wake up ready and rarin' to go -because I have a big stack of dishes to clean up. Crazy, huh?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm thinking of you Bon....Hugs!


Thank you, Gali. Hugs mean a lot.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> There aren't many network shows that I find worth watching, and spending my precious time on, not to mention compromising my ethical values! DH likes to watch the Middle. That's the only one he watches. I like to old, old shows. Burns and Allen Show being my favorite, closely followed by Rockford Files. Some British comedies are good (Summer Wine) and some of their mysteries.


We love As Time Goes By and just watched Father Brown tonight - both British shows. I love the pace of their shows. We also like network - Mentalist (all over now), CSI, that kind of stuff.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Sorry to hear this Bonnie. Sending strength to Mr. Bonnie so he can start treatments ASAP.


Thank you, Solo!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> About 3 years ago I attended a conference in the Twin Cities, where William Koenig was a speaker. At that time he was a Washington Reporter covering the White House. His observation was that the severe weather in the US followed a decision by the White House to go against Israel. We have the severe weather covering a good portion of the US and it is lingering. The White House wants Netanyahu defeated and he will not meet with him when he comes to Congress in March. Makes one wonder!
> 
> His website: http://www.watch.org


Of all the many things that disgust me about what obama has done, one of the worst of all is his ruination of the relationship we've always had with Israel. Our religious roots are with Israel. We love Israel. And he seems truly to hate Israel. When has he ever shown concern, compassion, or even respect for our friend and ally and for Netanyahu? He does NOT speak for the American people.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> She had asked me, Solo. That was the second bolero I knitted for her. The first was green with green/purple pom poms. She had outgrown that one and, at our Christmas dinner, asked for a larger one, in blue, this time. I have a list of requests for socks and shawls, hats and mittens. I don't mind telling you, I am thrilled!
> Just found out that my son wears the socks I knitted him, years ago, to bed. I think I'll knit he another pair. I already have some nice wool/nylon sock yarn in my stash. :lol:


Isn't it the best when someone asks you to make something? And then when they seem to love it - great feeling!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm praying for Global Warming! :shock: ;-) :XD: :thumbup:


Me too. 27 days till spring, well it better be spring.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Doing better , I am very tired. Back to work Monday.


I hope you get a chance to rest tomorrow Joey.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Not only that, I heard that Moscow (Russia) will be warmer than Northern Florida when this latest cold front comes down. Some crazy weather going on around the world. Australia had 2 cyclones back to back - how unusual is that?


Yes - strange things are happening!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm praying for Global Warming! :shock: ;-) :XD: :thumbup:


Oh - don't get carried away now!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies.
> Weather update...we finally got the toilet thawed out....hooray. The weather is still bad though. We had more snow today - it was really heavy stuff too. But now the snow has turned to rain, so it will hopefully wash some of the snow away in the driveway so my son can move his car, and hubby can get the spare tire on the truck put on so he can drive to the tire place to get the truck tire put back on.
> Thankfully my son took a personal day from work today so he doesn`t have to drive in this horrendous weather.
> Baby steps, but we`re getting there. The pipes are still frozen, but I really don`t care right now. I`ve bought in 6 buckets of snow this morning, so can melt it on the stove so I can wash dishes after dinner. And I have enough snow already melted which I can use to wash my hair tonight.
> ...


You have a wonderful attitude, WendyBee. Have you always been this way? Even as a child? I'm betting yes. You're just great, girl! I mean GREAT!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Bonnie, I am so sorry to hear about your DH's relapse. I know you were worried that might be the problem. I will say prayers for him and you. I hope his chemo goes as it has in the past. Sometimes worrying about what is happening is harder than gearing up to meet the challenge of dealing with it. God is great, and he will be there for you. Your D&P friends will be here too. Bless you.


Thanks so much for this message, KC. I really appreciate it. You are so right about the worry being harder to deal with than the actual process. I love your faith and the faith of others on here. This is a blessed place to be. God bless you, too, KC - and all on here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

double - sorry


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> That`s so beautiful westy. The gorgeous flower is a perfect addition to the hat, and sets it off beautifully.
> 
> I`m going to start knitting some more hats with knitting in the round technique. I really enjoyed making them last month.


Thanks Wendy. You had quite a few requests for your hats. I hope you make one for yourself too. Sometimes it's nice to have a small project to trade off with a bigger one like your afghans.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> For years my mother always went shopping on Wednesday. It was double stamp day. Green stamps. Anyone remember those? It took me forever to get enough for one of those barrel on legs thingies. I still have it but took the legs off and used it for magazines or yarn. I sanded it and re-stained it.


green stamp remember do I ever. My mom and dad collected them. 
Yes it seem another storm on the way or has pass. Would like DC to get hit hard. No busy done no problems to have to worry aabout what they did next. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> For years my mother always went shopping on Wednesday. It was double stamp day. Green stamps. Anyone remember those? It took me forever to get enough for one of those barrel on legs thingies. I still have it but took the legs off and used it for magazines or yarn. I sanded it and re-stained it.


I remember the stamps! My mother was a faithful collector!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just rec'd this from a friend! Too cute!


Good one Jayne say warm. They said there might be a freeze down there, hope not last time they lost a lot of orange trees.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I remember the stamps! My mother was a faithful collector!


And, let's not forget Blue Chip stamps.....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I finial caught up but don't remember half of what was posted.

tree branches shotings weather, sun shine cold water hauling, sick, Ob stinks oh I should not say that. OB smells bad. Beans and toots. shawls and hats, stores and washing dishes is fun? what is the matter with this picture?? We have lost it ladies and I do mean lost it. When I find it again I will let you know what we have lost I mean.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WeBee you have the fortitude to accomplish anything you are amazing. I would have been in a motel room the first time the pipes froze.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I finished crocheting the flower for the sunhat and posted it in pictures. It turned out ok, but I think projects that have more than 1 layer of ruching like shawls, scarves or the yoke in Joey's sweater shows off the effect better than the hat does.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-320943-1.html


Beautiful hat and flower! I love the shape the ruching gave - very pretty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey glad that son and GD love your kintting has to make you happy. Make sure you make something for yourself too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DH is at GS's basketball game. I just didn't want to go. It is at his school, but the other team and parents are "rough characters." The average educational level of PARENTS is 9th grade. It's a poor area of east Indy. I just didn't want to experience it tonight. I have had an unproductive day. Taking a break from the blanket for my GS, Austen, I decided to make a cowl. I cast on and knitted 1/2 of it. It has strand work. I decided the strands needed to be looser or it wouldn't have stretch. Ripped it out to the non-stranded rows. Decided it was not going to be big enough. Ripped it totally out. Cast on more stitches. Knit awhile, but need to make more progress.


Oh - remember the song, "Momma said there'd be days like this." Let's hope tomorrow is better - and that GS beat the little ruffians!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just rec'd this from a friend! Too cute!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> And, let's not forget Blue Chip stamps.....


I don't remember those Georgie. Where they like green stamps. ?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I imagine it will be quite a shock with all the cold weather you've had.
> 
> I printed off the hydro bill today - we don't have natural gas; the furnace and water heater are also electric. Our usage was down about 35% from the same time last year and the 2 month billing period before that was down about 25% from the previous year. Partly due to DH's wind turbines generating some of our power and partly because it hasn't been as cold as last year.


That sounds good. I'm sure ours will be up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK hope the nose drip is getting better.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Dear Bon am so sorry, will keep you in my prayers.


Thanks, Yarnie. You've all been so kind - I really appreciate it and especially the prayers. His stomach felt a little better today, and that's was very good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have been so lazy these last two days.

But I did it I finish the sweater for Christmas and birthday for my DIL last year and now she will really get it for Chrisstmas. Time to party, I did it I did.

So this is going through my mind. I am going to make this hat. Will do band serparte first.

Will make it 21 or 22 inches. Make button holds on both edges of band. Then attach yarn to band and knit the regular way. Then knit a tie to put through both button holds to gather up. 
Also have an idea for sweater want to try. But must make a sample first as sweater is a lot of work when it goes wrong. Getting very creative. But then I do that and let is slip back to normal.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Since you live on a lake you must have the wind to keep those turbines turning. Sounds more sucessful than <0's energy policies.


I think all the small alternate energy projects are more successful that the govt schemes that pour most of the money into a company that can't really create affordable energy. DH had the idea to make a light weight turbine that would turn at very low wind speed when he saw the ventilators that give air flow to attics. The blades turn with even a little breeze. He's working on an even lighter weight model now.

Friends that went to England a few year ago said the govt gave grants to some homeowners to put up solar panels. It's not enough to take them off the grid but provides enough power that they didn't need to upgrade the district power system. That sounds like a more effective program to me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That's a real treat to see your grandson at work! It's nice that you live in the same area. We have two grandkids near us, and I still love it when we're at church at the same time and see each other there.


I forgot to ask how your shoe shopping experience went with your gs?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Of all the many things that disgust me about what obama has done, one of the worst of all is his ruination of the relationship we've always had with Israel. Our religious roots are with Israel. We love Israel. And he seems truly to hate Israel. When has he ever shown concern, compassion, or even respect for our friend and ally and for Netanyahu? He does NOT speak for the American people.


So true Bonn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think all the small alternate energy projects are more successful that the govt schemes that pour most of the money into a company that can't really create affordable energy. DH had the idea to make a light weight turbine that would turn at very low wind speed when he saw the ventilators that give air flow to attics. The blades turn with even a little breeze. He's working on an even lighter weight model now.
> 
> Friends that went to England a few year ago said the govt gave grants to some homeowners to put up solar panels. It's not enough to take them off the grid but provides enough power that they didn't need to upgrade the district power system. That sounds like a more effective program to me.


I wish we had some kind of solar power. Since this winter was mild until last week we thought our bill would go down. The power company tacked a $40.00 fuel adjustment. Can't save for having to pay the extra's. :thumbdown: :hunf:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK hope the nose drip is getting better.


Much better today, thanks Yarnie. Still coughing but nose has dried up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So how is the pruning going CB. Are the men still out there trimming the trees with thier guns.

Hey how is the weather are you going to get it again. I really am sick of the storm calling on weather channel. They are naming them now, just like they do hurricanes. They should be careful as they are running out of names. I mean when they hit the z's really.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Yarnie. You've all been so kind - I really appreciate it and especially the prayers. His stomach felt a little better today, and that's was very good.


That's good news Bonnie, so he can build up his strength for the chemo.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Much better today, thanks Yarnie. Still coughing but nose has dried up.


Oh I hate the coughing part. Now that I am getting on in the years of life. I have to make sure I have my track shoes on when I cough as the run to the potty is a quick one.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You have a wonderful attitude, WendyBee. Have you always been this way? Even as a child? I'm betting yes. You're just great, girl! I mean GREAT!


Thank you bon, that`s so sweet of you to say so. ♥
Yes I`ve always been that way...since moving here to this house 10 years ago anyway. The winters can be pretty brutal living so high up in the mountains, and I`ve never taken water for granted for the past 10 years either. I still catch rainwater in a bucket to use for rinsing water when I wash my hair. It makes my hair lovely and soft.
My paternal grandmother always taught me to 'make do and mend'. She had loads of tips. When she used to open a can of soup or a can of beans, she used to add a bit of water at the bottom of the can she had poured into the saucepan, and swirled the can around til she emptied out every last drop. And now I do the same thing too. I always think of her when I do that. I adored my Grandparents, and I always try to live up to their standards every day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have been so lazy these last two days.
> 
> But I did it I finish the sweater for Christmas and birthday for my DIL last year and now she will really get it for Chrisstmas. Time to party, I did it I did.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: for your DIL's sweater. Will you post a pic for us? Your hat sounds cute.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So how is the pruning going CB. Are the men still out there trimming the trees with thier guns.
> 
> Hey how is the weather are you going to get it again. I really am sick of the storm calling on weather channel. They are naming them now, just like they do hurricanes. They should be careful as they are running out of names. I mean when they hit the z's really.


It has been raining for 2 days. No pruning that I know of. We have had some more limbs fall. Tomorrow we may get more sleet. All of this week we are expected to have it.
 We have only gotten our mail 3 times this week but schools have only been out one time. Imagine that. I know Monday was a holiday but we didn't get the mail 2 days. I wonder does that happen in the north and east?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's good news Bonnie, so he can build up his strength for the chemo.


Bonn does your DH get sick when he has chemo?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wish we had some kind of solar power. Since this winter was mild until last week we thought our bill but go down. The power company tacked a $40.00 fuel adjustment. Can't save for having to pay the extra's. :thumbdown: :hunf:


What was the fuel adjustment for? When oil prices went up so high they put fuel surcharges on everything from postage, ferries, airlines etc but I haven't seen any of them drop those charges since the price of oil dropped so much.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I hate the coughing part. Now that I am getting on in the years of life. I have to make sure I have my track shoes on when I cough as the run to the potty is a quick one.


 :roll: know what you mean


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you bon, that`s so sweet of you to say so. ♥
> Yes I`ve always been that way...since moving here to this house 10 years ago anyway. The winters can be pretty brutal living so high up in the mountains, and I`ve never taken water for granted for the past 10 years either. I still catch rainwater in a bucket to use for rinsing water when I wash my hair. It makes my hair lovely and soft.
> My paternal grandmother always taught me to 'make do and mend'. She had loads of tips. When she used to open a can of soup or a can of beans, she used to add a bit of water at the bottom of the can she had poured into the saucepan, and swirled the can around til she emptied out every last drop. And now I do the same thing too. I always think of her when I do that. I adored my Grandparents, and I always try to live up to their standards every day.


I think you've done that and then some Wendy! I'm sure they're very proud of you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh i had to listen to my husband rant at CBS news tonight. The new Secretary of Defence annouced that we will not be with drawning troops from Afganstin and how many will stay. Husband yelling how stupid is this administration that they tell the enemy what we are going to do. He yelled the same thing when Obama announce the withdrawing of the troops. Then on news cast republican cane and can't remember the other name were upset by it too. What is it with this admin that they can't keep their mouth shut. None of them seem to know when to button it up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on Facebook, Just wanted to share.


There's a lot of truth to that saying Joey. Thanks for posting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: for your DIL's sweater. Will you post a pic for us? Your hat sounds cute.


I will try to but this will have to be a while. Hat do you think it sounds cute really? I just thought it would be neat and have to try it. Will see what happens.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wish we had some kind of solar power. Since this winter was mild until last week we thought our bill would go down. The power company tacked a $40.00 fuel adjustment. Can't save for having to pay the extra's. :thumbdown: :hunf:


Do you know what is really funny not. We use less fuel for heating and electric with all the modern appliances. We have saved on energy bills, and yet we are paying more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There's a lot of truth to that saying Joey. Thanks for posting.


yes there is. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I will try to but this will have to be a while. Hat do you think it sounds cute really? I just thought it would be neat and have to try it. Will see what happens.


It does sound cute. I love trying out new ideas just to see how they look. Sometimes I love it, sometimes it's ok and sometimes I rip it out but it's always fun to play with ideas.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It does sound cute. I love trying out new ideas just to see how they look. Sometimes I love it, sometimes it's ok and sometimes I rip it out but it's always fun to play with ideas.


I must say it may have been an dream have to see if it works though. Same with sweater, just dreams now if they work yeah if they don't oh the joy of froggginggg.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What was the fuel adjustment for? When oil prices went up so high they put fuel surcharges on everything from postage, ferries, airlines etc but I haven't seen any of them drop those charges since the price of oil dropped so much.


I am not sure what the fuel cost adjustment is for. We had to pay for Katrina after it happened. That was why we were charged extra back then. We have 7 extra charges on our payment.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh i had to listen to my husband rant at CBS news tonight. The new Secretary of Defence annouced that we will not be with drawning troops from Afganstin and how many will stay. Husband yelling how stupid is this administration that they tell the enemy what we are going to do. He yelled the same thing when Obama announce the withdrawing of the troops. Then on news cast republican cane and can't remember the other name were upset by it too. What is it with this admin that they can't keep their mouth shut. None of them seem to know when to button it up.


They think everything is a PR opportunity. They have no sense of the gravity of what they do. All ego; no substance.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It's hard enough for me to understand why boys are running off to join ISIS but it boggles my mind every time I hear about girls doing the same thing. The latest is 3 British teen girls caught up in the jihad myth. ISIS makes no secret of how they view and treat women. What great emptiness they must have in their lives to look for meaning with these terrorists. I wonder how many of them regret their decision within days and then can't get back home.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know what is really funny not. We use less fuel for heating and electric with all the modern appliances. We have saved on energy bills, and yet we are paying more.


I know. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's hard enough for me to understand why boys are running off to join ISIS but it boggles my mind every time I hear about girls doing the same thing. The latest is 3 British teen girls caught up in the jihad myth. ISIS makes no secret of how they view and treat women. What great emptiness they must have in their lives to look for meaning with these terrorists. I wonder how many of them regret their decision within days and then can't get back home.


I guess it is brainwashing at it's finest.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's hard enough for me to understand why boys are running off to join ISIS but it boggles my mind every time I hear about girls doing the same thing. The latest is 3 British teen girls caught up in the jihad myth. ISIS makes no secret of how they view and treat women. What great emptiness they must have in their lives to look for meaning with these terrorists. I wonder how many of them regret their decision within days and then can't get back home.


We have three from the states that disappeared and one of their friends joined ISIS. The girls when last heard of where in Turkey and these were girls under the age of 17. 
They may regret it but they will never be allowed to go home am sure of that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They think everything is a PR opportunity. They have no sense of the gravity of what they do. All ego; no substance.


Well I wish someone would tell them they are making us look very foolish when it comes to defending our country. They are also causeing lost of lives of our military. They really need to zip it up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ma off now eyes keep crossing and letters not looking good either.

God Bless and sleep well ladies of the night. Oh my gosh did you see what I just type would delete but to funny. Now I know I must go.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ma off now eyes keep crossing and letters not looking good either.
> 
> God Bless and sleep well ladies of the night. Oh my gosh did you see what I just type would delete but to funny. Now I know I must go.


 :lol: Night Yarnie, Sleep well and watch out for those cold feet (oh - that's DH's problem)


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I don't remember those Georgie. Where they like green stamps. ?


Yes, just like Green Stamps....same....saved then turn in for goodies...I'm thinking they were used more on the east coast...but remember the green ones were "the" stamps to use in California....


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, Bon, I'm praying for your DH with the chemo.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have been so lazy these last two days.
> 
> But I did it I finish the sweater for Christmas and birthday for my DIL last year and now she will really get it for Chrisstmas. Time to party, I did it I did.
> 
> ...


You have big plans, Yarnie!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's good news Bonnie, so he can build up his strength for the chemo.


Yes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I hate the coughing part. Now that I am getting on in the years of life. I have to make sure I have my track shoes on when I cough as the run to the potty is a quick one.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you bon, that`s so sweet of you to say so. ♥
> Yes I`ve always been that way...since moving here to this house 10 years ago anyway. The winters can be pretty brutal living so high up in the mountains, and I`ve never taken water for granted for the past 10 years either. I still catch rainwater in a bucket to use for rinsing water when I wash my hair. It makes my hair lovely and soft.
> My paternal grandmother always taught me to 'make do and mend'. She had loads of tips. When she used to open a can of soup or a can of beans, she used to add a bit of water at the bottom of the can she had poured into the saucepan, and swirled the can around til she emptied out every last drop. And now I do the same thing too. I always think of her when I do that. I adored my Grandparents, and I always try to live up to their standards every day.


Those ideas like "make do and mend" were good ones. We've become such a throw-away society.

I wondered, with your severe weather and cold, if you were in the mountains. I meant to ask and forgot. I always thought it would be beautiful up in the mountains. A friend of mine moved to the moutains in North Carolina, and she loves it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Bon, I'm praying for your DH with the chemo.


Thanks, Jane. Good of you to do that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on Facebook, Just wanted to share.


True.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonn does your DH get sick when he has chemo?


He didn't last time, thank goodness. No hair loss last time. It targets a very specific place - bone marrow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think you've done that and then some Wendy! I'm sure they're very proud of you.


I'm sure they are, too. They taught her well.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I'm praying for Global Warming! :shock: ;-) :XD: :thumbup:


Me too, I've never seen a global Warming winter day that I didn't like! :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> You need your rest, or you will need someone to care for you.
> 
> We are 30 degrees with rain. Yuck. Might be warm enough for some melting tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on Annie's Craft Store, I'm in the mood to shop today without leaving the house.
The Progs were certainly all festered up like a big old unwashed blister. I haven't visited their threads the last few weeks, It occurred to me that I have nothing to say to them, and in turn they say nothing. In the last year I've spent to many hrs. engaging with them and those hrs. I will never get back. I can do better than that. 
It's snowing again, big fluffy flakes, it's pretty but this evening temps are dipping again for the next few days.
Like Wendy would say"one day closer to Spring."


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Does anyone remember the website that the gal made meals in a jar? was it geek something.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Just rec'd this from a friend! Too cute!


That's a great piece Jane. All true...the one that says...I trust obama as much as gas station sushi...cracks me up :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I enjoy the grocery now - probably because I go so seldom. Like you, I love to handwash dishes - and laundry can be pleasant, too.
> I know it sounds crazy, but if we have company and lots of dishes and I'm tired and let them wait till morning, I wake up ready and rarin' to go -because I have a big stack of dishes to clean up. Crazy, huh?


Yes, it does sound weird, but I think we must of has a lot of pleasant times in the kitchen and other area's of the home. If not Bon, then there's a whole lot of crazy out there :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

got to go, I hope to talk later.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's hard enough for me to understand why boys are running off to join ISIS but it boggles my mind every time I hear about girls doing the same thing. The latest is 3 British teen girls caught up in the jihad myth. ISIS makes no secret of how they view and treat women. What great emptiness they must have in their lives to look for meaning with these terrorists. I wonder how many of them regret their decision within days and then can't get back home.


I was wrong not Americans, but British young ladies.

Guess they did not take into account what happen in their country to when man was stabbed and behead out in the open.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/candacelowry/incredible-meals-you-can-make-in-a-mason-jar#.jwEZyeb4l

Don't know who it is, but found this on internet. Hope it is the one you are looking for Gali


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Does anyone remember the website that the gal made meals in a jar? was it geek something.


Wouldn't you know I just deleted that yesterday. It was definitely geek something - maybe geek food? I'd try googling geek and anything related to food to find it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was wrong not Americans, but British young ladies.
> 
> Guess they did not take into account what happen in their country to when man was stabbed and behead out in the open.


I think we should have public service announcements, slickly produced, that show the evils of jihad and the good of everyday life in the U.S.A. Show the yuck of blood and screaming and inflicting pain - do they EVER get the smell of blood out of their noses? - in contrast to teenagers going to school, studying at home, playing sports or just talking with friends. Stark contrast. Put it all over - tv, FB, Youtube, etc.

I think the availability of information from outside oppressive countries had a lot to do with the downfall of the Soviet Union. Maybe we could prevent kids from turning to evil and unnatural terrorist camps.

I just thought of another good image:
A teenage girl totally covered in a burka, sitting and looking out wistfully while harsh noises are in the background. Then pan to where she's looking - to see another teenage girl sitting on a bench with a book in her lap, leaning over and smelling flowers. It sounds corny, but both images are true.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It does sound cute. I love trying out new ideas just to see how they look. Sometimes I love it, sometimes it's ok and sometimes I rip it out but it's always fun to play with ideas.


I'm not there yet, although my blankets are all my ideas, just not very innovative. And it was very exciting to me to try the hurdle stitch on the current blanket.

I love the process - planning the colors and the design, then for some reason I enjoy casting on, just the magic of taking two needles and yarn and making a stitch, counting and finding out I haven't dropped any stitches. It's the simple life for me!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not sure what the fuel cost adjustment is for. We had to pay for Katrina after it happened. That was why we were charged extra back then. We have 7 extra charges on our payment.


I think it means they didn't sell as much fuel as they anticipated, and we have to adjust our payment to make sure they get enough money. Poor dears. Bless their hearts.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They think everything is a PR opportunity. They have no sense of the gravity of what they do. All ego; no substance.


They told the enemy who would be hit, when they would be hit, and which country's soldiers would do the hitting. Anything else we can do for them? :thumbdown:

Somebody on tv said it was to make them nervous. Right.

Somebody else said now they know to hunker down for 3 years, get their weapons updated, get some bombers, and get ready.
I believe that one more than the nervous one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ma off now eyes keep crossing and letters not looking good either.
> 
> God Bless and sleep well ladies of the night. Oh my gosh did you see what I just type would delete but to funny. Now I know I must go.


Yarnie!!!!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry, Gali. I couldn't find the geek food in a jar. Who posted it? You could check her messages - or yours if you responded.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Sorry, Gali. I couldn't find the geek food in a jar. Who posted it? You could check her messages - or yours if you responded.


Thanks bon, I'll run across it no big deal. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I was wrong not Americans, but British young ladies.
> 
> Guess they did not take into account what happen in their country to when man was stabbed and behead out in the open.


These young girls that have decided to go join isis have a serious mental disorder and no logic thinking.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you bon, that`s so sweet of you to say so. ♥
> Yes I`ve always been that way...since moving here to this house 10 years ago anyway. The winters can be pretty brutal living so high up in the mountains, and I`ve never taken water for granted for the past 10 years either. I still catch rainwater in a bucket to use for rinsing water when I wash my hair. It makes my hair lovely and soft.
> My paternal grandmother always taught me to 'make do and mend'. She had loads of tips. When she used to open a can of soup or a can of beans, she used to add a bit of water at the bottom of the can she had poured into the saucepan, and swirled the can around til she emptied out every last drop. And now I do the same thing too. I always think of her when I do that. I adored my Grandparents, and I always try to live up to their standards every day.


As your grandparents watch over you, I'm sure they are proud of how you have turned out.

In the summer, my sister and I couldn't wait to rinse our hair with rainwater. In a real downpour, as long as it wasn't lightening, we would put on our bathing suits and wash our hair. Was it ever soft afterwards. When camping I have also gathered rainwater for washing and rinsing my hair, even though I have water in the camper.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> What was the fuel adjustment for? When oil prices went up so high they put fuel surcharges on everything from postage, ferries, airlines etc but I haven't seen any of them drop those charges since the price of oil dropped so much.


 By now everyone accepted or forgot about the surcharges so the prices remain. I suppose if you question the surcharge now, you'll get the deer in the headlights look.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It's hard enough for me to understand why boys are running off to join ISIS but it boggles my mind every time I hear about girls doing the same thing. The latest is 3 British teen girls caught up in the jihad myth. ISIS makes no secret of how they view and treat women. What great emptiness they must have in their lives to look for meaning with these terrorists. I wonder how many of them regret their decision within days and then can't get back home.


I would think most of them regret the decision. I can just imagine them standing in front of their new "homes", separated from their friends, thinking what the Hell have i just done?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think we should have public service announcements, slickly produced, that show the evils of jihad and the good of everyday life in the U.S.A. Show the yuck of blood and screaming and inflicting pain - do they EVER get the smell of blood out of their noses? - in contrast to teenagers going to school, studying at home, playing sports or just talking with friends. Stark contrast. Put it all over - tv, FB, Youtube, etc.
> 
> I think the availability of information from outside oppressive countries had a lot to do with the downfall of the Soviet Union. Maybe we could prevent kids from turning to evil and unnatural terrorist camps.
> 
> ...


Sounds good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> These young girls that have decided to go join isis have a serious mental disorder and no logic thinking.


So true. All of ISIS have a serious mental disorder of one kind or another.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Thanks bon, I'll run across it no big deal. :thumbup:


Gali, was it The Domestic Geek? She has some of her recipes on You tube. She also has a breakfast in a jar which looks good. I do like the idea of the salad in a jar. I have to get some jars large enough to hold a salad.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Does anyone remember the website that the gal made meals in a jar? was it geek something.


Hey girl - here is the link. I'm the one who brought up making the overnight instant breakfast meal in a jar. I've made the banana and peanut butter and strawberries and chocolate and loved them.

I'll be trying the blueberry and lemon and peaches and maple syrup this week.

Here is a video. Be sure to shake the jar before refrigerating.

I use Dannon Light and Fit Greek Yogurt (plain) is it has the most protein (12 grams) and 1/2 the calories of most other yogurts.

I also use chocolate or vanilla protein powder instead of the chia seeds for a bigger protein kick. You can eliminate either and still have a tasty and healthy breakfast.

Solo checked out her blog and said there are recipes of salads in a jar and other creative recipes. I'll have to visit her blog again myself.

This video leads to five breakfast meals in a jar. A few weeks ago, she posted five more recipe combinations. If you'd like, I can scan you the ten printed recipes (if you cannot find all ten). LMK


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Gali, was it The Domestic Geek? She has some of her recipes on You tube. She also has a breakfast in a jar which looks good. I do like the idea of the salad in a jar. I have to get some jars large enough to hold a salad.


 :thumbup: I was introduced to the overnight breakfast meals in a jar and you found the salads in a jar. I've gotten my family members into the breakfast jars and sounds like I've inflicted some influence here too!

They are good and healthy! Look kinda gross, but I bought purple, green and blue glass mason jars so don't have to look - only eat!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Looks like you've got quite a lot of knitting ahead of you this year. It's a wonderful feeling to know your work is appreciated.


You're not kidding, Kitty! I love making things for my family, and for others, and know it's appreciated. ♥


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Good, what are you knitting next? I think I'm going to do that floppy hat. I'm just in the thinking stage right now. Going to get me a few nibbles of choclate and ponder.
> TL


Remember the plaid cowl I made? Well, I bought a different color combo (pink and blues) to make another one. I didn't like the combo when about 12 inches complete, so frogged and made some soft toy owls with leftover DC yarn and other leftover stash yarn. Still making those as they are mindless and cute for kids.

Then, when returning the pink/blues yarns, I saw the black, gray and cream craft yarns were again in stock, so I bought them and will make a 2nd plaid cowl for a friend.

After that, I bought this pattern which will be my next project:

Naturally, I have so many projects and matched patterns in my stash, but will first buy more yarn to complete this latest pattern purchased first 'cause that's how I roll ....


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's hoping that the warmer weather continues and you get your household back to normal Wendy. You're sure giving us an idea of what life was like in past and you've shown amazing strength and fortitude!


She is amazing, isn't she? Good stock! ♥ :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Remember the plaid cowl I made? Well, I bought a different color combo (pink and blues) to make another one. I didn't like the combo when about 12 inches complete, so frogged and made some soft toy owls with leftover DC yarn and other leftover stash yarn. Still making those as they are mindless and cute for kids.
> 
> Then, when returning the pink/blues yarns, I saw the black, gray and cream craft yarns were again in stock, so I bought them and will make a 2nd plaid cowl for a friend.
> 
> ...


Love this cowl, KPG. I especially love they way it all comes together, the color, the stitches and the embellishments.
You have good taste, girl! :thumbup:  
BTW- what is that stitch, where the embellishments are located, called? Is it the bee hive stitch?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim - Hi! I really loved your bolero and especially the sparkly shawl.

The shawl looked so delicate and like the owner would be wearing air! Very pretty - everything.

I'll be stealing your amaryllis soon. One of my favorites!

Gladiolus are one of my most favorite flowers - my mom used to tease me all the time as they are also most popular for funerals.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK - I LOVE the ruched hat you made especially with the yarn flower.

So stinkin' adorable. You really are something else - not me. 

Surprise! I have finally retrieved/named my July vacation photos and have arrived and am nearly finished through the Buchart Gardens. I have about 100 pics more to finish.

Soon, I'll share on my vacation photo thread so you can see more of your beautiful country through my eyes and camera lens.

I'll send the pics of 'us' to you privately over several e-mails as soon as available.

I'm feeling slightly guilty for not yet starting the yarn project I bought in your shop. I always shy away from patterns that require an exacting fit, but I like the yarn and pattern so much, I will complete it.

I wore my Noro cowl over this past weekend and got several compliments - it really is pretty - thanks again!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We'd have a great time for sure. Think about it?
> 
> Edmonton hasn't had as much total snow as last year but still had some bad blizzards. What's different this year is the short spells of warmer weather with freezing rain at this time of year -- they don't get the warm chinook winds that far north.


Perhaps the weather patterns are becoming topsy-turvy? 
We're getting the polar deep freeze and Alaska is balmy in comparison.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Love this cowl, KPG. I especially love they way it all comes together, the color, the stitches and the embellishments.
> You have good taste, girl! :thumbup:
> BTW- what is that stitch, where the embellishments are located, called? Is it the bee hive stitch?


Thank you - I think so too and am very humble to boot! The stitch is a form of yo I believe. The buttons are decorative only - there are two strips of three snaps each which secures the ascot in place. I really like it too, so had to buy the pattern. I've only glanced at the directions but can give you more details if you want them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We love As Time Goes By and just watched Father Brown tonight - both British shows. I love the pace of their shows. We also like network - Mentalist (all over now), CSI, that kind of stuff.


Yes, we watch As Time Goes By, and Fr. Brown, and Grantchester. The pace, the acting, the over all quality of the shows, in fact, is so far above the Hollywood standard. IMHO


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Of all the many things that disgust me about what obama has done, one of the worst of all is his ruination of the relationship we've always had with Israel. Our religious roots are with Israel. We love Israel. And he seems truly to hate Israel. When has he ever shown concern, compassion, or even respect for our friend and ally and for Netanyahu? He does NOT speak for the American people.


Bibi Netanyahu is a conservative, elected by the people of Israel. He loves Israel and will fight for its existence.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Isn't it the best when someone asks you to make something? And then when they seem to love it - great feeling!


Yes, the best feeling in the world. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - don't get carried away now!


Back to -5 deg high for tomorrow for us, Bonnie. With windchill forecast in the -35-40 deg., wonder if they'll close the schools again. They are so far behind in trying to catch up on the days lost to the weather this school year, I don't know how they'll reconcile the mandatory attendance days.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> green stamp remember do I ever. My mom and dad collected them.
> Yes it seem another storm on the way or has pass. Would like DC to get hit hard. No busy done no problems to have to worry aabout what they did next. :shock:


Just heard on the news that DC received 8" of snow. For them it's like being buried under 6 feet for us northerners!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I remember the stamps! My mother was a faithful collector!


I remember green stamps. As late as the '70s, one of the local dept. stores (now gone) was giving them out. Found some of the books with the stamps still in them when I went through my Mom's stuff after she passed. BTW- today is the 20 anniversary of her passing and the 'Christmas' cactus is getting ready to bloom again! It just bloomed at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I finial caught up but don't remember half of what was posted.
> 
> tree branches shotings weather, sun shine cold water hauling, sick, Ob stinks oh I should not say that. OB smells bad. Beans and toots. shawls and hats, stores and washing dishes is fun? what is the matter with this picture?? We have lost it ladies and I do mean lost it. When I find it again I will let you know what we have lost I mean.


Cabin fever is beginning to affect us?  :XD: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Yarnie. You've all been so kind - I really appreciate it and especially the prayers. His stomach felt a little better today, and that's was very good.


Hugs and prayers going your way, Bonnie. Stay strong in the faith.♥


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Bonnie - I wish only the best of success for your DH's upcoming chemo treatment. You and he will remain in my prayers.

Never forget, with _God_, all things are possible and _He_ is the Healer and Comforter and never makes a mistake!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think all the small alternate energy projects are more successful that the govt schemes that pour most of the money into a company that can't really create affordable energy. DH had the idea to make a light weight turbine that would turn at very low wind speed when he saw the ventilators that give air flow to attics. The blades turn with even a little breeze. He's working on an even lighter weight model now.
> 
> Friends that went to England a few year ago said the govt gave grants to some homeowners to put up solar panels. It's not enough to take them off the grid but provides enough power that they didn't need to upgrade the district power system. That sounds like a more effective program to me.


Your DH sounds like quite the engineer, Kitty. I was always afraid to handle anything having to do with electrical power. Don't know much about it either, except not to get to close to the overhead wires.
We have one of those ventilating turbine fans in the garage that turns with the breeze. Wonder if that could be harnessed. Hmmm.............. :?:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wish we had some kind of solar power. Since this winter was mild until last week we thought our bill would go down. The power company tacked a $40.00 fuel adjustment. Can't save for having to pay the extra's. :thumbdown: :hunf:


No, you can't save if you try, CB. Either way, they got us.
If they don't make enough money on us because the winter was mild, they charge us the diff. If the winter is harsh and we use more power, we pay more or there are brownouts. And they claim they're on the side of the public, a public utility!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So how is the pruning going CB. Are the men still out there trimming the trees with thier guns.
> 
> Hey how is the weather are you going to get it again. I really am sick of the storm calling on weather channel. They are naming them now, just like they do hurricanes. They should be careful as they are running out of names. I mean when they hit the z's really.


Yes, Yarnie, I also think naming these winter storms is ridiculous. Don't they have anything better to do? like working on higher accuracy rate in predicting weather!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Much better today, thanks Yarnie. Still coughing but nose has dried up.


The coughing is the last to leave your body, Kitty.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's good news Bonnie, so he can build up his strength for the chemo.


Yes. Food is so important for him at this time.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I hate the coughing part. Now that I am getting on in the years of life. I have to make sure I have my track shoes on when I cough as the run to the potty is a quick one.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I cannot catch up. 

I'm certain y'all have discussed the horrible comments of <0. I'm sad to say I'm ashamed of our President and his words/actions/and inability to run our great country.

Suffice to say, I cannot wait until 2016. I sure hope our country can!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I made the mistake of reading a thread Joey began re Barbary pirates.

The idiotic Libs have once again, infiltrated and intentionally ruined Joey's thread. They exist to personally insult, lie, mock and post knowing they are not welcome nor are they offering anything of substance or to the discussion. They are so evil and willing to ruin anything good.

I refuse to again read and respond to their ignorant posts. You should know, however, they, *still*, are flattering us by reading this thread and flattering us by copying our thoughts, mentioning and referring to our posts and even copying our avatars! They cannot think for themselves.

Some of the Libs are using fake hair avatars (not their own hair) in an attempt to mock me, so I'm going to use "me" again - the original 'back of head' avatar use and not someone else's hair! :-D The Libs are so fake and so willing to mock others, I'll show them the truth and light!

God help them - they cannot even emulate us well.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you bon, that`s so sweet of you to say so. ♥
> Yes I`ve always been that way...since moving here to this house 10 years ago anyway. The winters can be pretty brutal living so high up in the mountains, and I`ve never taken water for granted for the past 10 years either. I still catch rainwater in a bucket to use for rinsing water when I wash my hair. It makes my hair lovely and soft.
> My paternal grandmother always taught me to 'make do and mend'. She had loads of tips. When she used to open a can of soup or a can of beans, she used to add a bit of water at the bottom of the can she had poured into the saucepan, and swirled the can around til she emptied out every last drop. And now I do the same thing too. I always think of her when I do that. I adored my Grandparents, and I always try to live up to their standards every day.


My mom, your grandmother, they were of the generation with whom nothing was wasted, WendyBee. I also hate to waste, and scrape every bit of food to the last drop and crumb. Waste not, want not, applies always.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on Facebook, Just wanted to share.


Hi Joeys. That is so true. Attitude makes a world of difference. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The terrorist group Al-Shabaab, is calling on their followers to attack the world's large malls - including Edmonton's West Edmonton Mall. And those hate filled messages give another terrorist with a martyr complex a new target.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is hat #4 from Yarnie's yarn. It may be hard to see the sparkle. I used the two yarns together. I also used a hint from KP, to put the yarn in a zip lock bag to control it. This was especially important for the very fine sparkly thread. I'm afraid I'm not innovative in patterns. I tend to stay to the same old - same old when I don't have time to think about a pattern.


Do you use circular needles? It's a very cute hat - nice color.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Remember the plaid cowl I made? Well, I bought a different color combo (pink and blues) to make another one. I didn't like the combo when about 12 inches complete, so frogged and made some soft toy owls with leftover DC yarn and other leftover stash yarn. Still making those as they are mindless and cute for kids.
> 
> Then, when returning the pink/blues yarns, I saw the black, gray and cream craft yarns were again in stock, so I bought them and will make a 2nd plaid cowl for a friend.
> 
> ...


That is so pretty and very classy looking.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good grief, those poor AOLW really are boring and predictable.

Did some more stuff for my volunteer job. Tried to tire the puppy. Did some knitting. Did some plying. Want to finish the plying, but my fingers can only handle the twisting of the yarn for so long. Bet I will have 300 yards from these two bobbins. Rats, the pup noticed that I was on the computer and demands attention.

ttfn


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I was wrong not Americans, but British young ladies.
> 
> Guess they did not take into account what happen in their country to when man was stabbed and behead out in the open.


Somehow they've been able to forget all about the violence, especially towards women and children, and seem to think it will be an exciting adventure for "the cause". At some point they are going to have a very rude awakening. Seems they were well educated and came from well off families -- so much for belief that providing jobs will cut off terrorist recruitment!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, we watch As Time Goes By, and Fr. Brown, and Grantchester. The pace, the acting, the over all quality of the shows, in fact, is so far above the Hollywood standard. IMHO


Yes, the acting is excellent. We look forward to a very relaxing evening when these are on.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I think we should have public service announcements, slickly produced, that show the evils of jihad and the good of everyday life in the U.S.A. Show the yuck of blood and screaming and inflicting pain - do they EVER get the smell of blood out of their noses? - in contrast to teenagers going to school, studying at home, playing sports or just talking with friends. Stark contrast. Put it all over - tv, FB, Youtube, etc.
> 
> I think the availability of information from outside oppressive countries had a lot to do with the downfall of the Soviet Union. Maybe we could prevent kids from turning to evil and unnatural terrorist camps.
> 
> ...


Good ideas Bonnie. And stories from real people who have escaped some of those horrors. The young Afghan girl - Malala - who was attacked simply for being a girl and going to school has become quite a spokesperson against the terrorists. There are probably more that would also come forward.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm not there yet, although my blankets are all my ideas, just not very innovative. And it was very exciting to me to try the hurdle stitch on the current blanket.
> 
> I love the process - planning the colors and the design, then for some reason I enjoy casting on, just the magic of taking two needles and yarn and making a stitch, counting and finding out I haven't dropped any stitches. It's the simple life for me!


That's part of what makes knit and crochet so therapeutic!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's hard enough for me to understand why boys are running off to join ISIS but it boggles my mind every time I hear about girls doing the same thing. The latest is 3 British teen girls caught up in the jihad myth. ISIS makes no secret of how they view and treat women. What great emptiness they must have in their lives to look for meaning with these terrorists. I wonder how many of them regret their decision within days and then can't get back home.


...and perhaps are never heard from again. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> This is hat #4 from Yarnie's yarn. It may be hard to see the sparkle. I used the two yarns together. I also used a hint from KP, to put the yarn in a zip lock bag to control it. This was especially important for the very fine sparkly thread. I'm afraid I'm not innovative in patterns. I tend to stay to the same old - same old when I don't have time to think about a pattern.


Very pretty Joey, I can see the glimmers of the sparkle yarn and like the shading you got from combining the yarn. The zip lock bags always work well for me too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey girl - here is the link. I'm the one who brought up making the overnight instant breakfast meal in a jar. I've made the banana and peanut butter and strawberries and chocolate and loved them.
> 
> I'll be trying the blueberry and lemon and peaches and maple syrup this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess it is brainwashing at it's finest.


Where are the parents in these cases? As far as I'm aware, these are underage kids. Shouldn't there be some sort of parental control on the travel itineraries of their underage children?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Remember the plaid cowl I made? Well, I bought a different color combo (pink and blues) to make another one. I didn't like the combo when about 12 inches complete, so frogged and made some soft toy owls with leftover DC yarn and other leftover stash yarn. Still making those as they are mindless and cute for kids.
> 
> Then, when returning the pink/blues yarns, I saw the black, gray and cream craft yarns were again in stock, so I bought them and will make a 2nd plaid cowl for a friend.
> 
> ...


This is beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK - I LOVE the ruched hat you made especially with the yarn flower.
> 
> So stinkin' adorable. You really are something else - not me.
> 
> ...


Which Noro yarn and what cowl pattern?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hugs and prayers going your way, Bonnie. Stay strong in the faith.♥


Bon, I will pray for the recovery of your husband.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I would think most of them regret the decision. I can just imagine them standing in front of their new "homes", separated from their friends, thinking what the Hell have i just done?


Their romantic idea of being a warrior's bride probably doesn't last very long either when they're handed off to someone they don't even know and might not even like.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Me too, I've never seen a global Warming winter day that I didn't like! :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm with you, Gali. Today it was in the mid 20's, a veritable heat wave! I took advantage of it and changed the placement of my corner suet feeder to more down the side of the garage. The squirrels figured out how to climb the corner of the garage and eat the seed. Let's see if they figure out how to climb straight walls.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Remember the plaid cowl I made? Well, I bought a different color combo (pink and blues) to make another one. I didn't like the combo when about 12 inches complete, so frogged and made some soft toy owls with leftover DC yarn and other leftover stash yarn. Still making those as they are mindless and cute for kids.
> 
> Then, when returning the pink/blues yarns, I saw the black, gray and cream craft yarns were again in stock, so I bought them and will make a 2nd plaid cowl for a friend.
> 
> ...


Hey KPG - nice to see you back! That's a beautiful cowl for your next project.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thanks for the info on Annie's Craft Store, I'm in the mood to shop today without leaving the house.
> The Progs were certainly all festered up like a big old unwashed blister. I haven't visited their threads the last few weeks, It occurred to me that I have nothing to say to them, and in turn they say nothing. In the last year I've spent to many hrs. engaging with them and those hrs. I will never get back. I can do better than that.
> It's snowing again, big fluffy flakes, it's pretty but this evening temps are dipping again for the next few days.
> Like Wendy would say"one day closer to Spring."


Yesterday was the first day I ventured out of the house (to church) since Wednesday, and it'll be the last day till Tues. when I have an appointment. I don't go out in this weather.
Great time to catch up on knitting: halfway done with GD's second sock.
We're getting the same weather 6 hrs after you, Gali.
Are they going to close schools in your area because of the extreme windchill?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray....my son finally got his car thawed out from the driveway, so he`s a happy bunny right now.
I washed dishes this afternoon, and didn`t have a rack to store the dishes in so had to pull the top rack of my dishwasher out so I could drain them. I was worried the weight of the dishes and cutlery would topple the dishwasher. Luckily it didn`t.

A few days ago my kitty Ronnie was playing with a spider on the front porch and it bit him on the cheek. He had a massive abscess on his cheek - it made him look like a chipmunk. I held a warm wet paper towel to his cheek, and it finally burst. I cleaned it thoroughly with warm salt water. Poor little Ronnie cried when I cleaned up his cheek, but he`s a happie now and he just polished off some leftover chicken and gravy as a reward for being a good boy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray....my son finally got his car thawed out from the driveway, so he`s a happy bunny right now.
> I washed dishes this afternoon, and didn`t have a rack to store the dishes in so had to pull the top rack of my dishwasher out so I could drain them. I was worried the weight of the dishes and cutlery would topple the dishwasher. Luckily it didn`t.
> 
> A few days ago my kitty Ronnie was playing with a spider on the front porch and it bitch him on the cheek. He had a massive abscess on his cheek - it made him look like a chipmunk. I held a warm wet paper towel to his cheek, and it finally burst. I cleaned it thoroughly with warm salt water. Poor little Ronnie cried when I cleaned up his cheek, but he`s a happie now and he just polished off some leftover chicken and gravy as a reward for being a good boy.


You are a good nurse! Poor Ronnie. But, he's better now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Love this cowl, KPG. I especially love they way it all comes together, the color, the stitches and the embellishments.
> You have good taste, girl! :thumbup:
> BTW- what is that stitch, where the embellishments are located, called? Is it the bee hive stitch?


It looks like a trellis stitch Jokim.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

oops a said a naughty word by accident. I meant bit not the b word


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

double post


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think we should have public service announcements, slickly produced, that show the evils of jihad and the good of everyday life in the U.S.A. Show the yuck of blood and screaming and inflicting pain - do they EVER get the smell of blood out of their noses? - in contrast to teenagers going to school, studying at home, playing sports or just talking with friends. Stark contrast. Put it all over - tv, FB, Youtube, etc.
> 
> I think the availability of information from outside oppressive countries had a lot to do with the downfall of the Soviet Union. Maybe we could prevent kids from turning to evil and unnatural terrorist camps.
> 
> ...


Great visual image, Bonnie. You should make youtube clips. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think it means they didn't sell as much fuel as they anticipated, and we have to adjust our payment to make sure they get enough money. Poor dears. Bless their hearts.


But..., aren't the public utility commissions supposed to look out for the taxpayers' interest and put breaks on the rate increases?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK - I LOVE the ruched hat you made especially with the yarn flower.
> 
> So stinkin' adorable. You really are something else - not me.
> 
> ...


Thanks KPG. I'm glad you're enjoying your cowl, you chose a great pattern to show off the colours. Looking forward to seeing your pix.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sorry, Gali. I couldn't find the geek food in a jar. Who posted it? You could check her messages - or yours if you responded.


It was KPG who first brought the issue up sometime ago on this thread.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is hat #4 from Yarnie's yarn. It may be hard to see the sparkle. I used the two yarns together. I also used a hint from KP, to put the yarn in a zip lock bag to control it. This was especially important for the very fine sparkly thread. I'm afraid I'm not innovative in patterns. I tend to stay to the same old - same old when I don't have time to think about a pattern.


Yes, the sparkle can be seen in your lovely hat. You are so talented, Joeysomma. I love that sparkly yarn. Pairing it with another was a great idea.
:thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I remember green stamps. As late as the '70s, one of the local dept. stores (now gone) was giving them out. Found some of the books with the stamps still in them when I went through my Mom's stuff after she passed. BTW- today is the 20 anniversary of her passing and the 'Christmas' cactus is getting ready to bloom again! It just bloomed at Thanksgiving.


A sad anniversary for you Jokim, but the new bloom on the cactus is the perfect reminder of restored life.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> By now everyone accepted or forgot about the surcharges so the prices remain. I suppose if you question the surcharge now, you'll get the deer in the headlights look.


Is it in the same category as the 'temporary tax increase'?  :-(


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I would think most of them regret the decision. I can just imagine them standing in front of their new "homes", separated from their friends, thinking what the Hell have i just done?


The new lifestyle must be totally opposite from the one they left, even if they are children of immigrants. It must be a shock when they arrive in Syria.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Jokim - Hi! I really loved your bolero and especially the sparkly shawl.
> 
> The shawl looked so delicate and like the owner would be wearing air! Very pretty - everything.
> 
> ...


I love glads also, but stopped growing them when a good friend of mine mentioned that they reminded her of funerals. I didn't want to bring bad memories to her.
But this amaryllis is the biggest one I've ever seen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Remember the plaid cowl I made? Well, I bought a different color combo (pink and blues) to make another one. I didn't like the combo when about 12 inches complete, so frogged and made some soft toy owls with leftover DC yarn and other leftover stash yarn. Still making those as they are mindless and cute for kids.
> 
> Then, when returning the pink/blues yarns, I saw the black, gray and cream craft yarns were again in stock, so I bought them and will make a 2nd plaid cowl for a friend.
> 
> ...


I love this cowl. The buttons are beautiful!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK - I LOVE the ruched hat you made especially with the yarn flower.
> 
> So stinkin' adorable. You really are something else - not me.
> 
> ...


KPG, do you have any photos of roses in the Buchard Gardens? I heard that the roses grown in the northwest are absolutely the most beautiful in the country.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK - I LOVE the ruched hat you made especially with the yarn flower.
> 
> So stinkin' adorable. You really are something else - not me.
> 
> ...


Sorry, double post.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you - I think so too and am very humble to boot! The stitch is a form of yo I believe. The buttons are decorative only - there are two strips of three snaps each which secures the ascot in place. I really like it too, so had to buy the pattern. I've only glanced at the directions but can give you more details if you want them.


Thanks!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I remember green stamps. As late as the '70s, one of the local dept. stores (now gone) was giving them out. Found some of the books with the stamps still in them when I went through my Mom's stuff after she passed. BTW- today is the 20 anniversary of her passing and the 'Christmas' cactus is getting ready to bloom again! It just bloomed at Thanksgiving.


XX♥ Anniversary's are always hard. 
You really have a green thumb to grow with no sun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> No, you can't save if you try, CB. Either way, they got us.
> If they don't make enough money on us because the winter was mild, they charge us the diff. If the winter is harsh and we use more power, we pay more or there are brownouts. And they claim they're on the side of the public, a public utility!


I know. You are RIGHT!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The terrorist group Al-Shabaab, is calling on their followers to attack the world's large malls - including Edmonton's West Edmonton Mall. And those hate filled messages give another terrorist with a martyr complex a new target.


That is terrible. They want everyone to live in fear.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good grief, those poor AOLW really are boring and predictable.
> 
> Did some more stuff for my volunteer job. Tried to tire the puppy. Did some knitting. Did some plying. Want to finish the plying, but my fingers can only handle the twisting of the yarn for so long. Bet I will have 300 yards from these two bobbins. Rats, the pup noticed that I was on the computer and demands attention.
> 
> ttfn


How can you ply with the puppy around?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> oops a said a naughty word by accident. I meant bit not the b word


I use words I should not. You can, too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Where are the parents in these cases? As far as I'm aware, these are underage kids. Shouldn't there be some sort of parental control on the travel itineraries of their underage children?


Sounds like the parents tried to get the girls stopped in Turkey, but Turkey said they had already left. With all the concerns about parental and stranger abduction, I'm not sure how they made it through airport security and check-in. In Canada, children over 12 can be independent unaccompanied minors so they don't need an adult or airline supervision but I don't know if parent signatures are needed or not.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks KPG. I'm glad you're enjoying your cowl, you chose a great pattern to show off the colours. Looking forward to seeing your pix.


Yes, am anxious to know what pattern it is. KPG you have the most gorgeous hair have ever seen.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray....my son finally got his car thawed out from the driveway, so he`s a happy bunny right now.
> I washed dishes this afternoon, and didn`t have a rack to store the dishes in so had to pull the top rack of my dishwasher out so I could drain them. I was worried the weight of the dishes and cutlery would topple the dishwasher. Luckily it didn`t.
> 
> A few days ago my kitty Ronnie was playing with a spider on the front porch and it bit him on the cheek. He had a massive abscess on his cheek - it made him look like a chipmunk. I held a warm wet paper towel to his cheek, and it finally burst. I cleaned it thoroughly with warm salt water. Poor little Ronnie cried when I cleaned up his cheek, but he`s a happie now and he just polished off some leftover chicken and gravy as a reward for being a good boy.


Oh, the poor kitty. You are a natural healer, WendyBee. Hope Ronnie is alright. You have some powerfully poisonous spiders in your area.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> A sad anniversary for you Jokim, but the new bloom on the cactus is the perfect reminder of restored life.


Perfectly said westy. 
The re-blooming of the cactus is westys Mothers way of saying...I am still here watching over my precious child. Perfect timing.

:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray....my son finally got his car thawed out from the driveway, so he`s a happy bunny right now.
> I washed dishes this afternoon, and didn`t have a rack to store the dishes in so had to pull the top rack of my dishwasher out so I could drain them. I was worried the weight of the dishes and cutlery would topple the dishwasher. Luckily it didn`t.
> 
> A few days ago my kitty Ronnie was playing with a spider on the front porch and it bit him on the cheek. He had a massive abscess on his cheek - it made him look like a chipmunk. I held a warm wet paper towel to his cheek, and it finally burst. I cleaned it thoroughly with warm salt water. Poor little Ronnie cried when I cleaned up his cheek, but he`s a happie now and he just polished off some leftover chicken and gravy as a reward for being a good boy.


Poor Ronnie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It looks like a trellis stitch Jokim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> oops a said a naughty word by accident. I meant bit not the b word


WendyBee, I didn't even notice your misspelling.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray....my son finally got his car thawed out from the driveway, so he`s a happy bunny right now.
> I washed dishes this afternoon, and didn`t have a rack to store the dishes in so had to pull the top rack of my dishwasher out so I could drain them. I was worried the weight of the dishes and cutlery would topple the dishwasher. Luckily it didn`t.
> 
> A few days ago my kitty Ronnie was playing with a spider on the front porch and it bit him on the cheek. He had a massive abscess on his cheek - it made him look like a chipmunk. I held a warm wet paper towel to his cheek, and it finally burst. I cleaned it thoroughly with warm salt water. Poor little Ronnie cried when I cleaned up his cheek, but he`s a happie now and he just polished off some leftover chicken and gravy as a reward for being a good boy.


Are your roads better now Wendy? Poor Ronnie, those abscesses are terrible. I didn't know a spider bite would cause an abscess.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, am anxious to know what pattern it is. KPG you have the most gorgeous hair have ever seen.


Here is KPG's post on the cowl and plaid scarf
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314767-1.html

How is your packing coming along LL?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> XX♥ Anniversary's are always hard.
> You really have a green thumb to grow with no sun.


I don't know about a green thumb, the cactus is next to a window. We've had below 0 temps and it's still alive and ready to bloom. I think my Mom is looking down from heaven. Someone told me once that flowers, blooming, are a sign from a loved one.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Perfectly said westy.
> The re-blooming of the cactus is westys Mothers way of saying...I am still here watching over my precious child. Perfect timing.
> 
> :thumbup:


I know you guys are right. ♥ Thank you.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, it does, Kitty. Thank you for the link. Is it the 'Knitting Fool' that also has all the stitches 'known to man' compiled on their website?
> Anyway, the trellis stitch is so lovely, I would like to make something in it. Let me think.......... .


I have a couple of stitch dictionaries that are great to help identify a stitch and to design a project. Field Guide to Knitting and 400 Knitting Stitches


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll take a few hours' break now. Just finished catching up 20 pages' worth of chat. Talk later. Stay warm. Esp. you, Gali. Temps are dropping to below 0 tonight.&#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here is KPG's post on the cowl and plaid scarf
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314767-1.html
> 
> How is your packing coming along LL?


WCK, You are wonderful. Thank you so much. I will look it up asap. 
I just love you and the people on this site. You are all wonderful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I don't know about a green thumb, the cactus is next to a window. We've had below 0 temps and it's still alive and ready to bloom. I think my Mom is looking down from heaven. Someone told me once that flowers, blooming, are a sign from a loved one.♥


Jokim, I was given some lilies (table plate sized?) when my father died. I am moving this week and will have to leave them behind. He also must be looking down from heaven. You have pulled my heart-strings.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here is KPG's post on the cowl and plaid scarf
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314767-1.html
> 
> How is your packing coming along LL?


WCK, Packing? That is my life. I have no other life. Boxes piled high. My husband wanted a Bandaid. Guess what? Packed. I needed to make dinner and needed a can-opener. Guess what? Packed. I needed a pair of pants - you got it - packed. We move on Thursday. I think the hardest part is going to be this week. Yikes!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'll take a few hours' break now. Just finished catching up 20 pages' worth of chat. Talk later. Stay warm. Esp. you, Gali. Temps are dropping to below 0 tonight.♥


I needed to clean my freezer for the move. Guess what? Freezer food on the porch. I am thanking the power-that-be for the cold to keep the food frozen!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Your DH sounds like quite the engineer, Kitty. I was always afraid to handle anything having to do with electrical power. Don't know much about it either, except not to get to close to the overhead wires.
> We have one of those ventilating turbine fans in the garage that turns with the breeze. Wonder if that could be harnessed. Hmmm.............. :?:


You do fine getting close to me ... and I have a wonderful relationship with electrical power. :-D Stick with me kid, we'll be great!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> The coughing is the last to leave your body, Kitty.


Unfortunately, that is true. I'm not coughing any longer but my ribs are still bruised and hurt if I do (or turn over while in bed).  Get well WCK!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray....my son finally got his car thawed out from the driveway, so he`s a happy bunny right now.
> I washed dishes this afternoon, and didn`t have a rack to store the dishes in so had to pull the top rack of my dishwasher out so I could drain them. I was worried the weight of the dishes and cutlery would topple the dishwasher. Luckily it didn`t.
> 
> A few days ago my kitty Ronnie was playing with a spider on the front porch and it bit him on the cheek. He had a massive abscess on his cheek - it made him look like a chipmunk. I held a warm wet paper towel to his cheek, and it finally burst. I cleaned it thoroughly with warm salt water. Poor little Ronnie cried when I cleaned up his cheek, but he`s a happie now and he just polished off some leftover chicken and gravy as a reward for being a good boy.


I have to smile when I read your posts. Every day it gets better! The car is out, you got to do dishes and you doctored Ronnie back to good health. We love you Wendy and we are here for you. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The terrorist group Al-Shabaab, is calling on their followers to attack the world's large malls - including Edmonton's West Edmonton Mall. And those hate filled messages give another terrorist with a martyr complex a new target.


Sigh. I just heard on the news that the Mall of America (our country's largest) is also on notice as a target from ISIS. Has the PM of Canada answered the threat? Our feckless leader ignores ISIS and thinks lobbing a few drones a week into empty buildings and deserted land makes a statement of might and strength.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK, Packing? That is my life. I have no other life. Boxes piled high. My husband wanted a Bandaid. Guess what? Packed. I needed to make dinner and needed a can-opener. Guess what? Packed. I needed a pair of pants - you got it - packed. We move on Thursday. I think the hardest part is going to be this week. Yikes!


But on Thur this part will be over! Hope you have a room with a nice deep tub on Thur night so you can soak, relax and have a good night's sleep. Then you'll be ready to face the next steps, one at a time.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I needed to clean my freezer for the move. Guess what? Freezer food on the porch. I am thanking the power-that-be for the cold to keep the food frozen!


That will work out pretty good..putting the freezer food on porch. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, am anxious to know what pattern it is. KPG you have the most gorgeous hair have ever seen.


Thumbs up on both.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You do fine getting close to me ... and I have a wonderful relationship with electrical power. :-D Stick with me kid, we'll be great!


Jokim - a reminder to wear rubber-soled shoes! Thanks KPG, I haven't had a reason to post this for a while :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> That is so pretty and very classy looking.


Hi Bon! I liked it a lot too. I found it because KC posted a pretty ruffled and ruched scarf; the one I bought (posted) is a pattern from the same designer.

I cannot share the pattern, as I purchased it but will post a link to anyone who wishes to follow in my footsteps.

(Hayah, Libs, want the link?)  (You copy everything I do - so buy this pattern.)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Good grief, those poor AOLW really are boring and predictable.
> 
> Did some more stuff for my volunteer job. Tried to tire the puppy. Did some knitting. Did some plying. Want to finish the plying, but my fingers can only handle the twisting of the yarn for so long. Bet I will have 300 yards from these two bobbins. Rats, the pup noticed that I was on the computer and demands attention.
> 
> ttfn


Teach the pup to type, then spin, then roving, in that order. He needs to earn his keep.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Unfortunately, that is true. I'm not coughing any longer but my ribs are still bruised and hurt if I do (or turn over while in bed).  Get well WCK!


  You had it much worse than I did. I think I'm back to about 75%


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Somehow they've been able to forget all about the violence, especially towards women and children, and seem to think it will be an exciting adventure for "the cause". At some point they are going to have a very rude awakening. Seems they were well educated and came from well off families -- so much for belief that providing jobs will cut off terrorist recruitment!


I cannot imagine what is going through their heads! They are educated and from good families? Have then seen how the extreme Muslims treat their wives and women? What the heck do they see as glamorous or exciting about that life and treatment? If they are allowed to live, they'll be lucky. Good point, WCK. Our state dept spokesperson reiterated our President's belief that if only ISIS members had good educations (college funded by the American taxpayer) and good jobs and opportunities, the terrorists wouldn't be acting as they are. Uh, huh ...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Oh, the poor kitty. You are a natural healer, WendyBee. Hope Ronnie is alright. You have some powerfully poisonous spiders in your area.


Here`s his cheek after I bathed it Jokim. It makes me wonder if it`s one of those spiders that the illegal aliens are bringing across the border.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Good ideas Bonnie. And stories from real people who have escaped some of those horrors. The young Afghan girl - Malala - who was attacked simply for being a girl and going to school has become quite a spokesperson against the terrorists. There are probably more that would also come forward.


I really admire Malala. She is a firecracker and does as she believes. She deserves our attention.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you for sharing this. I will make all of them!


Will you eat all of them? :-D I hope you like them, so far, we do. You're welcome.

BTW: The creator advised not to make them too far in advance. She suggests eating it the morning after making it the night before and to only store in the frig until the 2nd morning. I've made and planned to eat mine following her advice.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> This is beautiful!


I agree! I have to decide on a yarn - must be a light color to show the pretty pattern stitches.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Which Noro yarn and what cowl pattern?


WCK gave me a skein of beautiful Noro Silk Garden yarn when we met. I made a cowl from it and actually created a thread to show my finished cowl (and another one) along with the pattern(s) I used.

Check out here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314767-1.html


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Their romantic idea of being a warrior's bride probably doesn't last very long either when they're handed off to someone they don't even know and might not even like.


I'm having a hard time believing these girls are well educated, thoughtful and from good families. Shaking my head in disbelief.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey KPG - nice to see you back! That's a beautiful cowl for your next project.


Hey, yourself! I've been swamped with work - happens every year at this time. I'm excited to begin my new ascot. I'm calling it an ascot because I'm feeling like royalty today after being so flattered by the Libs replicating my every action! :-D

It is so refreshing to be loved and so admired by them.

I recently learned that a favorite meal for the Hollywood Oscars Dinner (happening tonight) is the chef's special chicken pot pies. Well, guess what? That is precisely what I served for dinner, with a lovely salad chock full of our favorite goodies tonight. I have a new Apple Bubble Up already made for late night dessert. It smells divine. I'll let you know how it tastes.

Speaking of food - at our first meal in Calgary we tried a dill dip on our french fries. It was delicious. I learned one of the large dairy companies in my area makes a Dill Dip but only sells same to Canada.  Do you have a recipe you can share so I can make that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray....my son finally got his car thawed out from the driveway, so he`s a happy bunny right now.
> I washed dishes this afternoon, and didn`t have a rack to store the dishes in so had to pull the top rack of my dishwasher out so I could drain them. I was worried the weight of the dishes and cutlery would topple the dishwasher. Luckily it didn`t.
> 
> A few days ago my kitty Ronnie was playing with a spider on the front porch and it bit him on the cheek. He had a massive abscess on his cheek - it made him look like a chipmunk. I held a warm wet paper towel to his cheek, and it finally burst. I cleaned it thoroughly with warm salt water. Poor little Ronnie cried when I cleaned up his cheek, but he`s a happie now and he just polished off some leftover chicken and gravy as a reward for being a good boy.


You are so good to take care of everyone and every living thing, WBee. There is a special place in Heaven, with good pipes, for you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> oops a said a naughty word by accident. I meant bit not the b word


  Ha - I read right over it. Now, it reads funny to me. 

I hope CB is OK - is she? I'm somewhat behind.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks KPG. I'm glad you're enjoying your cowl, you chose a great pattern to show off the colours. Looking forward to seeing your pix.


I have to admit, it really was pretty on the dark, sort of deep ocean blue sweater I wore it over. The wait staff and a couple women we went to dinner with really liked it - thought the yarn colors were beautiful. They are RIGHT!

I'm impressed with your hat and the pattern you created. Will you offer that hat/pattern for sale in your shop?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> It was KPG who first brought the issue up sometime ago on this thread.


guilty as charged - the breakfast in a jar gal

I bought deep purple, ocean blue and emerald green mason jars (300 ml size) at Joann's. The jars are great alone but really great with the meal inside. (the breakfast doesn't look appetizing but you can't really see through the colored jars as you would a clear jar.) I figured I could use the jars in a row or arrangement with fresh cut flowers if I didn't like the meals.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I love glads also, but stopped growing them when a good friend of mine mentioned that they reminded her of funerals. I didn't want to bring bad memories to her.
> But this amaryllis is the biggest one I've ever seen.


It is huge!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love this cowl. The buttons are beautiful!


Hi CB! Please note I didn't make that ascot. That is the photo on the pattern I bought to make one/some.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> KPG, do you have any photos of roses in the Buchard Gardens? I heard that the roses grown in the northwest are absolutely the most beautiful in the country.


I believe I do. I remember taking a photo or two. I also remember talking to Mr. & Mrs. WCK so much, I didn't see much of the Garden. I have been to the BG once before and DH and I have said we have to go back and _focus_ on seeing the true beauty of the gardens again!  We had such a fine day meeting our KP friends we hadn't met yet, the gardens faded into the background.

I'll let you know (within a few days) when I add more photos to my vacation thread-hopefully with pics of roses for you.

Just today, I suggested we go to Bermuda this summer. I'm getting the itch to go somewhere again. We do 'field trips' all the time, and cover lots of miles, but I have to plan fly vacas.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:



> Sigh. I just heard on the news that the Mall of America (our country's largest) is also on notice as a target from ISIS. Has the PM of Canada answered the threat? Our feckless leader ignores ISIS and thinks lobbing a few drones a week into empty buildings and deserted land makes a statement of might and strength.


I think Harper's taken the right approach to ISIS from the beginning - he denounced it as terrorism and called on measures to fight terrorist activity at it's source and here at home. Until recently he didn't have the support of either opposition party, but the Liberals are starting to back peddle because public support is behind the Conservative govt in this case.

Since Canadians started leaving to join ISIS, steps have been started to invalidate their passports. The govt has also worked with Can. Muslim organizations and mosques to identify extremists which has led to some arrests or detainments. Harper also won't call these attacks by "lone wolves" - he feels strongly that they are motivated by the extremists call to action.

From it's first days in power, the conservative govt has taken a strong pro-Israel stand despite a lot of criticism from opposition parties that preferred our days of sitting on the fence. Last year Harper was invited to address the Israeli Knesset and gave a very strong speech in support of Israel. Your president has declined every invitation to speak directly to the Knesset.

Off my patriotic soap box for now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sigh. I just heard on the news that the Mall of America (our country's largest) is also on notice as a target from ISIS. Has the PM of Canada answered the threat? Our feckless leader ignores ISIS and thinks lobbing a few drones a week into empty buildings and deserted land makes a statement of might and strength.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, am anxious to know what pattern it is. KPG you have the most gorgeous hair have ever seen.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/quilted-lattice-ascot

Here is the link to purchase on Ravelry. I don't remember where I bought the pattern, but I did pay $7.00 so it really doesn't matter from where you buy (unless the designer offers discounts I guess).

Thanks - the avatars are after my stylist had blown dry my hair so it looks its best when he does it. The present avatar he took in his salon and is using it or others for PR. I had asked him for a pic being funny because my original I took using the reflection in my own bathroom mirror trying to imitate and copy Gall's cool avatar. Now I'm infamous and started a trend. :roll:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> But on Thur this part will be over! Hope you have a room with a nice deep tub on Thur night so you can soak, relax and have a good night's sleep. Then you'll be ready to face the next steps, one at a time.


A tub to soak in sounds wonderful. I am afraid it will have to wait a few weeks... Long story.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> That will work out pretty good..putting the freezer food on porch. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s his cheek after I bathed it Jokim. It makes me wonder if it`s one of those spiders that the illegal aliens are bringing across the border.


Oh, my. Poor Ronnie. I am so glad you could help him. My heart feels for him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Will you eat all of them? :-D I hope you like them, so far, we do. You're welcome.
> 
> BTW: The creator advised not to make them too far in advance. She suggests eating it the morning after making it the night before and to only store in the frig until the 2nd morning. I've made and planned to eat mine following her advice.


Will do. I can't wait to do it after we move.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Yes, it does, Kitty. Thank you for the link. Is it the 'Knitting Fool' that also has all the stitches 'known to man' compiled on their website?
> Anyway, the trellis stitch is so lovely, I would like to make something in it. Let me think.......... .


I know .... a Quilted Lattice Ascot! (that's the name of the pattern photo I posted)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/quilted-lattice-ascot
> 
> Here is the link to purchase on Ravelry. I don't remember where I bought the pattern, but I did pay $7.00 so it really doesn't matter from where you buy (unless the designer offers discounts I guess).
> 
> Thanks - the avatars are after my stylist had blown dry my hair so it looks its best when he does it. The present avatar he took in his salon and is using it or others for PR. I had asked him for a pic being funny because my original I took using the reflection in my own bathroom mirror trying to imitate and copy Gall's cool avatar. Now I'm infamous and started a trend. :roll:


Thank you. I am just glad you are here with us.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I'll take a few hours' break now. Just finished catching up 20 pages' worth of chat. Talk later. Stay warm. Esp. you, Gali. Temps are dropping to below 0 tonight.♥


Have a nice evening, Jokim.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/quilted-lattice-ascot
> 
> Here is the link to purchase on Ravelry. I don't remember where I bought the pattern, but I did pay $7.00 so it really doesn't matter from where you buy (unless the designer offers discounts I guess).
> 
> Thanks - the avatars are after my stylist had blown dry my hair so it looks its best when he does it. The present avatar he took in his salon and is using it or others for PR. I had asked him for a pic being funny because my original I took using the reflection in my own bathroom mirror trying to imitate and copy Gall's cool avatar. Now I'm infamous and started a trend. :roll:


I assume you made this pattern with the Noro yarn - correct? Silk Garden?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK, You are wonderful. Thank you so much. I will look it up asap.
> I just love you and the people on this site. You are all wonderful.


I read you had a terrific vacation LL. I'm happy you did. Now, I imagine you are going crazy readying for your move.

Best to all for a smooth move.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I read you had a terrific vacation LL. I'm happy you did. Now, I imagine you are going crazy readying for your move.
> 
> Best to all for a smooth move.


It was a total blast. Am going crazy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK, Packing? That is my life. I have no other life. Boxes piled high. My husband wanted a Bandaid. Guess what? Packed. I needed to make dinner and needed a can-opener. Guess what? Packed. I needed a pair of pants - you got it - packed. We move on Thursday. I think the hardest part is going to be this week. Yikes!


I hope you left some clothes unpacked! Wishing you the best move with no broken items or dropped boxes. It will all work out. Don't forget where you buried your stash.

Stay calm and carry on!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I hope you left some clothes unpacked! Wishing you the best move with no broken items or dropped boxes. It will all work out. Don't forget where you buried your stash.


Ha ha! My stash is in all boxes as padding.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Thumbs up on both.


Gali I posted a link to Rav where you can buy the pattern so you, too, can make yourself an knitted buttoned ascot.

I also posted a link to the breakfast meals in a jar recipes so you, too, can make them.

Now, you must post a link showing me how to copy your blowing in the wind avatar.

You know I copy you in all you do, I cannot think for myself, and we, on this thread, are all the same being, with a solo thought.

Help me ....

:XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Jokim - a reminder to wear rubber-soled shoes! Thanks KPG, I haven't had a reason to post this for a while :lol:


Ouch - I got zapped!!!!! Where's CB when I need her?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You had it much worse than I did. I think I'm back to about 75%


Glad to hear, I was down for a week, and going on five weeks now and still with sore rib cage on my, wait for it,

RIGHT side.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Great idea! Nothing should be broken with all that padding


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s his cheek after I bathed it Jokim. It makes me wonder if it`s one of those spiders that the illegal aliens are bringing across the border.


Oooh, that looks mean. Good thing Ronnie has you looking out for him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s his cheek after I bathed it Jokim. It makes me wonder if it`s one of those spiders that the illegal aliens are bringing across the border.


That looks so sore; poor Ronnie. It's a good thing that most cats heal quickly once the abscess is drained. You're a good kitty mom Wendy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Glad to hear, I was down for a week, and going on five weeks now and still with sore rib cage on my, wait for it,
> 
> RIGHT side.


Sorry you have been so sick. Wish I could make you soup and help out.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> My mom, your grandmother, they were of the generation with whom nothing was wasted, WendyBee. I also hate to waste, and scrape every bit of food to the last drop and crumb. Waste not, want not, applies always.


My parents were of the Great Depression era. My Dad, especially, was frugal to the max, but in his mind it was a good thing. He was "orphaned" at 14 - on his own from thereon. When he taught me to drive a car he'd tell me to not change lanes too quickly 'cause that would wear out the rubber on the tires too quickly. When he'd leave our house located on a residential street & drive to the main highway, he had his "route" all figured out in his head---- without a modern day GPS no less - he always drove the same residential streets 'cause the were no stop signs - no stops to be made & therefore he said he saved on the car brakes - made the brakes last longer. Can you imagine someone thinking like that today? I think not. I say to myself often when I see someone driving crazy - driving fast up to an intersection then slamming on their brakes."My Dad sure didn't teach you to drive- you idiot." My word, I must be getting old, ya' suppose?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My parents were of the Great Depression era. My Dad, especially, was frugal to the max, but in his mind it was a good thing. He was "orphaned" at 14 - on his own from thereon. When he taught me to drive a car he'd tell me to not change lanes too quickly 'cause that would wear out the rubber on the tires too quickly. When he'd leave our house located on a residential street & drive to the main highway, he had his "route" all figured out in his head---- without a modern day GPS no less - he always drove the same residential streets 'cause the were no stop signs - no stops to be made & therefore he said he saved on the car brakes - made the brakes last longer. Can you imagine someone thinking like that today? I think not. I say to myself often when I see someone driving crazy - driving fast up to an intersection then slamming on their brakes."My Dad sure didn't teach you to drive- you idiot." My word, I must be getting old, ya' suppose?


You father was very wise. Great story. Thank you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm having a hard time believing these girls are well educated, thoughtful and from good families. Shaking my head in disbelief.


Apparently they were straight A students at a private school. A friend of theirs from the same school ran away to Syria a couple of month ago. Maybe parents need to lock their kid's passports away and airport security needs to be tightened for young people travelling alone.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Apparently they were straight A students at a private school. A friend of theirs from the same school ran away to Syria a couple of month ago. Maybe parents need to lock their kid's passports away and airport security needs to be tightened for young people travelling alone.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I think Harper's taken the right approach to ISIS from the beginning - he denounced it as terrorism and called on measures to fight terrorist activity at it's source and here at home. Until recently he didn't have the support of either opposition party, but the Liberals are starting to back peddle because public support is behind the Conservative govt in this case.
> 
> Since Canadians started leaving to join ISIS, steps have been started to invalidate their passports. The govt has also worked with Can. Muslim organizations and mosques to identify extremists which has led to some arrests or detainments. Harper also won't call these attacks by "lone wolves" - he feels strongly that they are motivated by the extremists call to action.
> 
> ...


I'm with Harper then 100%. Our President refuses to call the ISIS terrorists for who they are. He denies their power and influence and thinks if he ignores them, they don't exist.

Some of the Libs (Dems) in our country are also beginning to denounce <0's actions and lack thereof and starting to see the light and stand with the Conservatives (Republs) in declaring the threat for what it is and FINALLY talking about the proper way to address the growing threat.

Ted Cruz, a possible Presidential candidate, and Senator from Texas (Repub) declared he'd want to refuse American citizens reentry who left America to join or ally with ISIS and to take away their citizenship. Unfortunately, that is not possible under the laws of our Constitution. Each would have to be indicted for a crime, be tried, found guilty and sentenced and would most likely remain an American citizen. I believe our laws should change or be revised for such a horrific crime against our country - treason and aiding the enemy.

Our President, from his first day in office, refused to honor, work with, support or even meet with the leader of Israel. <0 despises BB Net and our military and does not wish to defend or support Israel. In fact, members of our President's staff are currently in place and working to out BB Net in the upcoming election in his country. <0 refuses to use the words Muslim extremists when talking about ISIS and believes the attacks are criminal, not terrorism or acts of war, and does believe they are lone wolves often too. Of course, <0 refused to speak Knesset and many of our Dem/Lib party say they'll boycott BB's speech in March to the US Congress. We're lead by a community organizer, who couldn't organize a LemonAide stand, nothing more.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey, yourself! I've been swamped with work - happens every year at this time. I'm excited to begin my new ascot. I'm calling it an ascot because I'm feeling like royalty today after being so flattered by the Libs replicating my every action! :-D
> 
> It is so refreshing to be loved and so admired by them.
> 
> ...


I don't but I'll ask around and see if one of my family or friends has one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have to admit, it really was pretty on the dark, sort of deep ocean blue sweater I wore it over. The wait staff and a couple women we went to dinner with really liked it - thought the yarn colors were beautiful. They are RIGHT!
> 
> I'm impressed with your hat and the pattern you created. Will you offer that hat/pattern for sale in your shop?


The hat is for sale but I haven't written up the pattern. My notes are for just the one size and if I do a proper pattern, it should have more size options. It's easier just to sell a regular hat pattern and tell people how to get the ruched border.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Will do. I can't wait to do it after we move.


I'm so excited for you. Although a pain to do, starting over in a new place is always good in the end.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How can you ply with the puppy around?


I have been using my wheels around him from day one. He does not think they are exciting. Well maybe the roving interests him, but then I bring out a log and he munches on that for awhile.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you. I am just glad you are here with us.


Why, thank you LL. Backatcha!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I assume you made this pattern with the Noro yarn - correct? Silk Garden?


Yes, all the info is on my thread - one skein of Noro Silk Garden (fingering weight) and the free pattern I posted within my thread.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Sorry you have been so sick. Wish I could make you soup and help out.


Ah, I'm fine, takes a lot to keep me down ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm so excited for you. Although a pain to do, starting over in a new place is always good in the end.


I hope so... Am scared of the change.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Apparently they were straight A students at a private school. A friend of theirs from the same school ran away to Syria a couple of month ago. Maybe parents need to lock their kid's passports away and airport security needs to be tightened for young people travelling alone.


I still cannot believe the stupidity. I was a straight A student through twelve years and through college - top of my class in all. I have zero desire to go to Syria and marry a terrorist. Asinine.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I still cannot believe the stupidity. I was a straight A student through twelve years and through college - top of my class in all. I have zero desire to go to Syria and marry a terrorist. Asinine.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't but I'll ask around and see if one of my family or friends has one.


Thanks. Have you had it? I thought, weird, but am game to try most anything once. Glad I did, I loved it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Especially for Gifty and all my other D&P friends. Here`s the dill dip recipe that mimics the Canadian version loved by so many.

Original Joe's Dill Dip 

Ingredients 
1/2 cup Hellmann's mayonnaise 
1/2 cup sour cream 
1 teaspoon dried dill weed 
1 teaspoon Lawry's seasoning salt 
1/4 teaspoon Lawry's onion salt 
1/2 teaspoon Lea & Perrins Worcestershire sauce 
1 tablespoon dried minced onion 
1 tablespoon dried parsley 
1/2 teaspoon monosodium glutamate (see Note) 
1/4 teaspoon hot pepper sauce 

Method 
In a medium-size mixing bowl, combine mayonnaise, sour cream, dill weed, seasoning salt, onion salt, Worcestershire sauce, onion flakes, parsley flakes, monosodium glutamate, and hot pepper sauce. Cover and chill for at least 2 hours 

Note: monosodium glutamate, or MSG, is used in restaurants all the time. You can find it, but more than likely you'll have to order it. If you really want this to take like Original Joe's Dill Dip you'll need it. Otherwise you can substitute sea salt. It won't be the same, but at least it will be edible.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Especially for Gifty and all my other D&P friends. Here`s the dill dip recipe that mimics the Canadian version loved by so many.
> 
> Original Joe's Dill Dip
> 
> ...


Yummy!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s his cheek after I bathed it Jokim. It makes me wonder if it`s one of those spiders that the illegal aliens are bringing across the border.


Not a cat gal, but ouch that looks bad and sore. But you can blame Obama for the spider. Maybe the money he wants for healthcare for illegal aliens can be funneled to vets (both the military vets and the doggie doctors) to cover their expenses caused by unconstitutional Executive Orders


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The hat is for sale but I haven't written up the pattern. My notes are for just the one size and if I do a proper pattern, it should have more size options. It's easier just to sell a regular hat pattern and tell people how to get the ruched border.


  if you make them and sell them, it will be your exclusive - good, no?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s his cheek after I bathed it Jokim. It makes me wonder if it`s one of those spiders that the illegal aliens are bringing across the border.


Not a cat gal, but ouch that looks bad and sore. But you can blame Obama for the spider. Maybe the money he wants for healthcare for illegal aliens can be funneled to vets (both the military vets and the doggie doctors) to cover their expenses caused by unconstitutional Executive Orders


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope so... Am scared of the change.


Don't be. New opportunities, new friends, new experiences, new memories, new challenges, new walls, drapes, paint colors, perhaps furniture, change of scenery. It means you are and keeps you alive. Change is good - for everyone.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> My parents were of the Great Depression era. My Dad, especially, was frugal to the max, but in his mind it was a good thing. He was "orphaned" at 14 - on his own from thereon. When he taught me to drive a car he'd tell me to not change lanes too quickly 'cause that would wear out the rubber on the tires too quickly. When he'd leave our house located on a residential street & drive to the main highway, he had his "route" all figured out in his head---- without a modern day GPS no less - he always drove the same residential streets 'cause the were no stop signs - no stops to be made & therefore he said he saved on the car brakes - made the brakes last longer. Can you imagine someone thinking like that today? I think not. I say to myself often when I see someone driving crazy - driving fast up to an intersection then slamming on their brakes."My Dad sure didn't teach you to drive- you idiot." My word, I must be getting old, ya' suppose?


More good memories of your Dad Georgie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Especially for Gifty and all my other D&P friends. Here`s the dill dip recipe that mimics the Canadian version loved by so many.
> 
> Original Joe's Dill Dip
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Who would have thought .... thanks WBee! I have to make this soon. (fries too) I never make FF.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't be. New opportunities, new friends, new experiences, new memories, new challenges, new walls, drapes, paint colors, perhaps furniture. It means you are and keeps you alive. Change is good - for everyone.


Thank you, KPG!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, KPG!


 :thumbup: Almost forgot, not new KP friends - we'll stay the same.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OK, friends, time to stop talking and try my new dessert.

TL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Almost forgot, not new KP friends - we'll stay the same.


 :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Is anyone watching the Oscars?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> No, Illinois Michigan State Basketball. 2 guys in the house, and I am knitting or playing on computer. I cannot remember the last time I went to a movie.


I`m watching the results on Twitter. I don`t know 90% of those nominated


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yippee...American Sniper won Best Picture at the Oscars

Way to go Clint Eastwood!!! Hope he wins Best Director


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Oops my mistake...American Sniper took the Oscar for best sound editing. Big whoop


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim, I was given some lilies (table plate sized?) when my father died. I am moving this week and will have to leave them behind. He also must be looking down from heaven. You have pulled my heart-strings.


Oh, LL. Could you perhaps dig them up? I assume they're planted outside They're dormant at this point and if you know where they're located, you could try digging them up and just throw them into a pot and keep them cold until the spring and try repotting them in new soil/pot and try to keep them going. I hate leaving plants that have special meaning behind, too.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I needed to clean my freezer for the move. Guess what? Freezer food on the porch. I am thanking the power-that-be for the cold to keep the food frozen!


That's one benefit of living up north, where things do freeze. I have my whole garage at my disposal to use as a refrig./freezer at this time of year.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You do fine getting close to me ... and I have a wonderful relationship with electrical power. :-D Stick with me kid, we'll be great!


You and me and your electrifying personality! :lol: :XD: :wink:
Hey, that rhymes!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sigh. I just heard on the news that the Mall of America (our country's largest) is also on notice as a target from ISIS. Has the PM of Canada answered the threat? Our feckless leader ignores ISIS and thinks lobbing a few drones a week into empty buildings and deserted land makes a statement of might and strength.


Is there any mall in the US or Canada, that is safe from ISIS threat? I think we should all be on guard.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> More good memories of your Dad Georgie.


Oh yeah, you got that right. I know I gush over & over about my Dad, but he was an absolutely wonderful man. Oh well, will tell you another story about my Daddy. Was talking with my DH just today about it. I said to my folks I'd sure like to see a burlesque show, you know the kind with strippers. I was 19 - I was dating a really nice sailor at the time. A very devout Catholic boy, but nevertheless, he'd been stationed "overseas" in the Pacific. Anyway, my Dad told him "she wants to see a burlesque show, so take her to The Follies burlesque show on Main Street in downtown Los Angeles." This was in 1957 & Main Street wasn't the classiest place to be even then. My Dad had taken my Mom there when they dated in the 1920's. Daddy told my sailor to NOT take me to a classy burlesque house, it had to be the Follies. Well, my sweet, little sailor took me & I kept thinking "OMG, I hope no one I know sees me here!" It was awful. The strippers were awful - the comic master of ceremonies was awful. My Dad sure had a laugh when I got home that night. My GS's middle name is my Dad's. I told my DH today I hope when my GS grows up I can tell him some of my Daddy's stories. This one was one of Daddy's best.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I needed to clean my freezer for the move. Guess what? Freezer food on the porch. I am thanking the power-that-be for the cold to keep the food frozen!


Is your new place ready to move into, or will you have to live in a motel for a few days? Sometimes you can arrange an early move in situation so that you're not rushed to do it all in one day.
We moved into our new home a couple of weeks prior to closing on it. It was nice because there was no rush, no aggravation and things went more smoothly.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I'm gone for a couple, three hours and you've chatted up 7-8 pages. Lots to talk about! :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Jokim - a reminder to wear rubber-soled shoes! Thanks KPG, I haven't had a reason to post this for a while :lol:


Thanks Kitty! I've looked like that many times in my life, esp. when I taught!  :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You had it much worse than I did. I think I'm back to about 75%


I'm still coughing, and that's since Jan. 1st.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s his cheek after I bathed it Jokim. It makes me wonder if it`s one of those spiders that the illegal aliens are bringing across the border.


It looks like Ronnie was bleeding badly, WendyBee. Are you sure it was a blister? Did you get all the puss out? Keep an eye on his cheek.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey, yourself! I've been swamped with work - happens every year at this time. I'm excited to begin my new ascot. I'm calling it an ascot because I'm feeling like royalty today after being so flattered by the Libs replicating my every action! :-D
> 
> It is so refreshing to be loved and so admired by them.
> 
> ...


What is 'Apple Bubble Up'?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Oh, LL. Could you perhaps dig them up? I assume they're planted outside They're dormant at this point and if you know where they're located, you could try digging them up and just throw them into a pot and keep them cold until the spring and try repotting them in new soil/pot and try to keep them going. I hate leaving plants that have special meaning behind, too.♥


When I moved my Mom here from California - I drove her here, we had a couple of her inside, potted house plants in the car with us. One plant had been my Grandmothers, then it was Mommies, now mine & I've grown one from the original for my GD. So, this started out as her great-great-grandmother's plant.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I believe I do. I remember taking a photo or two. I also remember talking to Mr. & Mrs. WCK so much, I didn't see much of the Garden. I have been to the BG once before and DH and I have said we have to go back and _focus_ on seeing the true beauty of the gardens again!  We had such a fine day meeting our KP friends we hadn't met yet, the gardens faded into the background.
> 
> I'll let you know (within a few days) when I add more photos to my vacation thread-hopefully with pics of roses for you.
> 
> Just today, I suggested we go to Bermuda this summer. I'm getting the itch to go somewhere again. We do 'field trips' all the time, and cover lots of miles, but I have to plan fly vacas.


I'm the same way, KPG. Take hundreds of photos but then I'm slow to catalog them and they sit and wait for me. 
Bermuda sounds nice. Heck, a heated pool at HoJo's sounds nice to me right now! :wink: :lol: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think Harper's taken the right approach to ISIS from the beginning - he denounced it as terrorism and called on measures to fight terrorist activity at it's source and here at home. Until recently he didn't have the support of either opposition party, but the Liberals are starting to back peddle because public support is behind the Conservative govt in this case.
> 
> Since Canadians started leaving to join ISIS, steps have been started to invalidate their passports. The govt has also worked with Can. Muslim organizations and mosques to identify extremists which has led to some arrests or detainments. Harper also won't call these attacks by "lone wolves" - he feels strongly that they are motivated by the extremists call to action.
> 
> ...


Conservatives in North America are the best friends Israel has today.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/quilted-lattice-ascot
> 
> Here is the link to purchase on Ravelry. I don't remember where I bought the pattern, but I did pay $7.00 so it really doesn't matter from where you buy (unless the designer offers discounts I guess).
> 
> Thanks - the avatars are after my stylist had blown dry my hair so it looks its best when he does it. The present avatar he took in his salon and is using it or others for PR. I had asked him for a pic being funny because my original I took using the reflection in my own bathroom mirror trying to imitate and copy Gall's cool avatar. Now I'm infamous and started a trend. :roll:


How's that again? 'Imitation is the highest form of flattery'!   :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know .... a Quilted Lattice Ascot! (that's the name of the pattern photo I posted)


Yes, thank you for the link, KPG. Isn't it wonderful to be so talented as to design such a beautiful ascot? I am not artistic in the least, but can follow directions.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Great idea! Nothing should be broken with all that padding


Yes, I will have to remember this when it comes time for us to move. Good excuse to have a nice stash. DH can't yell at me.
Thanks for the idea, LL! :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That looks so sore; poor Ronnie. It's a good thing that most cats heal quickly once the abscess is drained. You're a good kitty mom Wendy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My parents were of the Great Depression era. My Dad, especially, was frugal to the max, but in his mind it was a good thing. He was "orphaned" at 14 - on his own from thereon. When he taught me to drive a car he'd tell me to not change lanes too quickly 'cause that would wear out the rubber on the tires too quickly. When he'd leave our house located on a residential street & drive to the main highway, he had his "route" all figured out in his head---- without a modern day GPS no less - he always drove the same residential streets 'cause the were no stop signs - no stops to be made & therefore he said he saved on the car brakes - made the brakes last longer. Can you imagine someone thinking like that today? I think not. I say to myself often when I see someone driving crazy - driving fast up to an intersection then slamming on their brakes."My Dad sure didn't teach you to drive- you idiot." My word, I must be getting old, ya' suppose?


Life experiences are the best teachers. :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm with Harper then 100%. Our President refuses to call the ISIS terrorists for who they are. He denies their power and influence and thinks if he ignores them, they don't exist.
> 
> Some of the Libs (Dems) in our country are also beginning to denounce <0's actions and lack thereof and starting to see the light and stand with the Conservatives (Republs) in declaring the threat for what it is and FINALLY talking about the proper way to address the growing threat.
> 
> ...


Gave him up for Lent. No comment. :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't but I'll ask around and see if one of my family or friends has one.


Dill and potatoes is a good combo. There are dill dip mixes such as Knorr, you can buy in the food market. Was is perhaps a packaged mix?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope so... Am scared of the change.


You'll acclimate yourself to your new surroundings quickly, LL. And you always have us to keep you company, if you feel lonely.
Cheer up and stay strong.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I still cannot believe the stupidity. I was a straight A student through twelve years and through college - top of my class in all. I have zero desire to go to Syria and marry a terrorist. Asinine.


Sad, for their parents, too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Especially for Gifty and all my other D&P friends. Here`s the dill dip recipe that mimics the Canadian version loved by so many.
> 
> Original Joe's Dill Dip
> 
> ...


Thanks WendyBee. I've copied and printed it out.
Is this the dip that you use in a scooped out pumpernickel bread bowl, with the torn pcs of bread for dipping in with?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Is anyone watching the Oscars?


No. I don't go to movies that much and the Hollywood crowd does not excite me. Sorry.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yippee...American Sniper won Best Picture at the Oscars
> 
> Way to go Clint Eastwood!!! Hope he wins Best Director


Very happy that American Sniper got the recognition! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When I moved my Mom here from California - I drove her here, we had a couple of her inside, potted house plants in the car with us. One plant had been my Grandmothers, then it was Mommies, now mine & I've grown one from the original for my GD. So, this started out as her great-great-grandmother's plant.


You will always have memories, too! Great that you could move them and continue growing them, GG. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So I was busy today and my gosh how many pages I had to read. patterns, kitty spiders oh my ouch, jars and food, spinning and puppys, packing and moving, coughing knitting (by the way Joey love the hat). So much I forgot half of it. 
Thoses girls seem to be clueless. The family was on TV, and they are muslim, my heart breaks for them. 

25 days till spring.

What leader we have a leader, oh thats right wonder if he or the wife will be on Ocars tonight. They are such celeb's.

KPG Pam Powers had the free pattern for boot cuffs. Very interesting love her designs.

LL , member what I said . 

WeBee Oh what can I say you are a love. I would have been screaming blood murder if I had to go with what you have had this year. 

My gosh I can't take any more of this gobal warming. Again warnings about temps to cold until nine tomorrow. 

Oh Jokim I just know your mother is with you. The same thing happen to me when mom died. 

I started hat that I wanted to make with the idea of how I want it done. doing brim, do not like button holes want an opening to put yarn through. But will work it out or toss it. I use to love to do button holes. 

Thinking of using gray for brim and white for rest of hat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Very happy that American Sniper got the recognition! :thumbup:


Oh my gosh glad I reread your post. Was thinking about WeBee's kitty and thought you post you were glad American spider won. I thought how awful of you to say that. :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Dill dip sounds good, and jars of food even better and I wonder why we all have such problems with weight. Or at least we all talk about it. Well I don't have that problem I am on a sea food diet any thing I sea I eat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I was thinking I should give something up for Lent, but love of my life would not agree to it. I want to give up housework and let him do it. Whats wrong with that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Back to -5 deg high for tomorrow for us, Bonnie. With windchill forecast in the -35-40 deg., wonder if they'll close the schools again. They are so far behind in trying to catch up on the days lost to the weather this school year, I don't know how they'll reconcile the mandatory attendance days.


-5 for the high? Is that a record?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh CB I do hope you are not getting sleet again. This Harvey storm sounds like another bad one.

Well if Weatherperson can name them I have going to name them what I want. 

Remember Jimmy Stewert and Harvey the bunny. I loved Jimmy Stewert.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-323981-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

